# (  -)

## AristoS

5  2006


              .         ,       .            .         .

                .  ,  ,        .  ,        ,      ,     .    ,      ,  .    ,        ,     ,    ,   .        ,       .

"        ,        ,             ,           ,    .   ,          ,   .

          . ,  ,  ,     .    ,   ,      ,         ,   .  ,   ,  ,  35%               .       ,        .              ,      , ,   "  .      ,     .

    ,         .    ,   ,      .    ,         ,        .            ,     ,          ,  " -,   Zahvat.ru  .   ,       .

     ,    ,    ,        ,   .  ,          ""        .  ,   ,       ,   25%   .

      , ,    "     ".           :             ,        .    ,      ,      .


""  99/ 05  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

7  2006
    ,    ,   

C         -     .             -     6            . 

  .,     ()    (greenmail)  ,  ,  ,   ,     ,     .     .           ,     ,     . "     ,     ", -  .. 

           ,      2004 .       ,         ,     ,         

  .,      ,     ,      -  , ,  . "    ,    50-60 ,        ", -  .. 

         ,        . "      , -  .. 

"         180      ,      15,    7 ", -  ..

----------


## AristoS

,         ,  .

        "  " (),            ,              .    ,     70   .

         .    ,       ,   ,   ,   .

  ,           . " - ,    ", -   .


" "  111 (2188) 23  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

20  2006


           .

       ,   .  -  -  - (SPIBA)     "       ",            ,    ,   .



,  ,   2006.           15  -,     " ",        ,   .         .

"     ,   , -  ,  .               ", -    SPIBA  .

      ,      , -   ,      .        15    . ,      .



   -     -, ,          .  ,            -  ,      : "  ,     ".

       ,      .          (        ),      ,      .

"    ,    ,              ,   ", -    SPIBA.

,       .

",  "   ", ,     ,         ", -   .



      .     ,       , "   SPIBA    ",             , "     ".

           ,    ,     ,  . "   ", -         .

  Nissan  ,           , ,  ,         ,      .



- -  -  - (SPIBA)  11  .  SPIBA  130 : 101        , 9   ,     - ,   20    .

-  :      ,   - ,     ,      .



" "  108 (2185) 20  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

20  2006


       .                   .              .  ,    ,  ,     .

           ,    ,  ,       , ,      (),    .       ,    ,  - -   ,    .            , ,  ,  ,   ..,       ,        ,  ,   .          ,         .      .

    -  ,          ,         2004      .      ,      (  , )          (,     191  412). ,   2005-,            102  287     .    ,     ,     ,    .  ,  , ,   ,        ,    .      .       ,     , ,      ,    .    ,      , -       12-13      48  .              ,       -      .         20 .

     ,       .     ,  ,            .    ,       .          ,  , ,        .       ,   , .      :    ,   ,     ,    .      ,     ,      ..              ,  -   ,      .                (     ).                   .    , ,         .

    , ?      ,             : , ,   .  ,     ,      421-22-69. , ?

:
  -    ,     ,    .     ,    .      : ,   .                   .     ,        .     .              ,      ,     ,   .      .        .              .



.

----------


## AristoS

20  2006


  11    ,      ,    , "   ".

   ,  2005 .     100   .  18  2006.   "       2008 "            .           ,  ,              .             I  2007.    "    ".

   ,               ,   .?.      :     ,     ..

  ,   ,                 ,    -       .

       ,      ,    ,     .


" "  108 (2185) 20  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

20  2006
 : "   " 

        . 

 ,       ,     .

-        ?

-     2005.           ( ).          .     ,  ,    .          34       .  I      17  .

-    ,   ,  ,       ?

-      ,          :        ,         .          .            .

      ,    ( )   ,   .            ,           .       .  ,         ,   ,         .

 ,                  ,   -.

    ,     , ..   ,      ,  -        .              .  34 ,    ,  20  2006.,   11   ,     .

-  -  ?

-    .

-,       . 302   , ,  ,        ,       ,           . , ,    , ..                .

-,  , ,    .     -   .

-,   ,      .

-,      .                   .

-         ?

-       ,     ,           .          .   - ,      , ,          .

 ,        ,  15,    ,         , , ,    ..              .           ,         . ,   ,           .

         . ,          :  "  ",  "  . ".      ,       .        ,    ,      ,   ,       ,        .

           "".         $ 800 .

  -  7        ,        .



    :

"       ,    .                    .       ,     .          .       "  "    ,  ".

         :

-    15      ,  ( ,  -, );    ,                     " ".

-        ,   ,  - ,            .

-                               .


" "  108 (2185) 20  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

21  2006


  -  ,          ,  .       60    ,   . 

    ,            63 :  ,   (        ,      )   ,       #15,          (        ).   ,          15 ,  ,          . 

             ,  ,  ,  "  " (),           "".   ,     " "     #15   ""         ,       .   ,  ""      .      (,     ,  ),              .         #15,   20       .                   (        ),   ,  ,       ,    .     ,      ,    "". 

               ,    .     ,  ,     .          ,     ,          .     ,   ,  $700 . 

    ,             ,          ,        ().      -   , 8,      ""    (). ,               . 

     ,        ,    ,  "                ". 

 ,     ,    .   ,      .         : " - .      ,       ,     ?" 

   ,                              .              . 


"" 110 21  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

23  2006
   " " 

      ,          .                    .       .  ,    .

,  20-21      ,                         N15 (),         ,             .         ,               .   ,   ,   ,   (     )    ().                .          ,   .        ,      .

 15- ,      -  - (    ), -   (-  ),   ̻ (      )    ʻ,      .       (          )       (   ,    ).   ,       ,         .

     ,     22    -       ,       130  .      ,        .. .          . ,                4    ( ,       )  ,  ,   ,       ,       ().

       41-  , 57-      ,       .  ,    -      15-    ( )    .    ,    ,        .      :      . ,  ,         15    ,   . (,   ,    ,     ).

  ,   13             :  , - ,      .        , , .          ,     .. .          .. .           ,       .       .

  N15 13               (   ).  23                  .           1-   N7       .          ,        ,     .       .         .                 . ,             .     ,         . ,   ,    ,  ,       ,    .

P.S.  -      :

            ,      .                        N15.           .                . ,               ,                 (     ,     ).          ,           . ,      .      ,     ,   ,   ,   .         .           .       ,    , .

.

----------


## AristoS

23  2006


        ,           (      ).       ,   ,     . 
    ,       15-    ()   (     ),       ,    , ,    ,         "  " ().  ,         ,            .
   ,             ,      "".        ,     ,              (),      .      "",  "   "   " ",   "" --  "".     "", " "  ""    ""   ,        ,      .   ,   15-     --    20     ,  ,         .
"  ,           ,          ", --    .


""  112 23  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

4  2006


    ,          ,         .      ,           .  ,       ,        ,            .         ,    ,        .


  "  "


     , ,      .




     ,    .    , ,  (    ).      ()      (  )   .  ,     ,     .            .     ,    ,       ,  ,         .  , ,    ,      ,     ,         ,  ,     .           .

      , 
        .  ,           .  XIX .    ,          .

       ,              ()      .           .               .   ,                 ,      .         XIX      ,   ,   ,   ,     ,         (          ,        ).             1856 .         ()  . ,   ,      ,    .

        ,      1907 .              .      ,         ,             ,  .

,        .    (        ).     ,  ,            . , ,       .     -.
    ,   ,     ,          (  )   (),  ,  .



       ?    ,      ,    .           ,   ,    -  ( ),    ,    ,     ,   .

       ,             .                  (  ) .

     .  ,          , ,        (   ),     . ,      , ,            ,         ,         . ,  ,        ,     .   ,      ,  ,   ,               .   ,              ,       ().

                1  2002 .       8  2001 .  129-      (          )                  .

        ()           ,           ,  ,     ,          . 

, 13  2006 .    (  )       25 ,       ,        .      ,  ,     .   ,              , ,  ,   ,   .           .

    ,       ,       ,       -  ,              .

            :

1)         -  28  2005 .,           ;
2)   ; 
3)      ,             .;
4)         ;
5)                .

 .  ,           , , ,    ,       .

 ,       :

             ,   ,   ,     ,            ;

    ,        28.11.2005,     .

  , ,     . 16    26  1995 .  208-   ,    ,   ,    ,       ,           .     ( )           ,   ,      ,     ,  ,    ,     .                   (      )                              . ,     ,      .

,         ,          20%      (  ), 29%       (                 .    2003 .        ), 50%        ,       .   22       1%  .   ,           ,      .

----------


## AristoS

,      ,    . 15    26  1995 .  208-             30           ,   ,     ,         ,    .

   . 75                       .

  :        ,  ,       ,  ?         . ,      .   . ,            ,      .             .                 ,     .          ,             .

                           .                  ?


    8  2001 .  129-               :
1)     ,     ,      (      ,      ,               );
2)            ,      
  (             );
3)               ,      .


          ,         .

 ,                .

,                            (   ).    ,       ,    ,    -  ,     ()         ,    ( , . 158 (), . 159 (), . 161 ()  .). ,    (  ),     (),  ,      ,    .         ,    (     )         .  ,  ,    ,       ,        ,           .
 ,                ,        ,            (. 159  ).   ,  ,            .                       .

----------


## AristoS

,       ,  ,              -      ,       .

                        ,          -      .        , ,    , ,   ..,                -   ,    , ,                .   , ,     -         .              .

     -.   ,                    ,    -,        - ,          ,       ,           .   ,     ,   -          .      - ,        (       ).

     ,              .     ,                .         . 54     ,  . 4 , -,  ,   ,    , , -,  ,       ,     .

 ,                   ,      ,       (   ).           ,     ,            .                  ,             .

   ,          2001 .          ,    ,         ,           .                       .
,      ,      ,        ,    2002 I                   .

 ,             ,           , ,           .             ,                  ( ,  ,    ,    )   ,         .      ,            .

,               ,        .     ,        ,     .      ,   ,              ,               .

----------


## AristoS

,   ,        ()    ,                  ,              .

 ,     ,       . .                         .  ,        ,                                ,                ,    ()  .

            ,       , . .   ,        ,    .  ,     ,                         ,       .  ,    ,       ,       ,             ,    .    ,           ,        ,           ,  ,     . 

     ,      . . , . . , . . :         .                   (  ),         ,                .  ,             .  ,    ,     ,     . . ,      .

----------


## AristoS

,                      ,             .  ,           ()     ,   ,              .      :

-,         ,             ( )    :

-,              (      ).

   ,                    (    ).       ,          .

 ,        .   ,          ()    . ,             ,          50 .  ,             ,    ,      .   , ,        50        ,              .
    ,          ,    ,         ,          ,   ,        ()     .


                 ,                  .  , ,       ,  ,      , :

1)               ,      ;

2)                  ,      ;

3)   ,       ,   ,       ,     ,       ,     ,  ,    ,  .

          ,       .                 ,     ,   ,            ,    ,  (,      )  ,       ,                      .

----------


## AristoS

,     .            ,      . ,                    ,      ,      ,                      .

          (          ),    ,       :

1)        ,          ( ,   100%       );

2)           ,         ()      50 .               ,        ;

3)                ( )                .              ( )   ,       ( )           .

   -                 ,       .  ,          ( )         ,    ,      ,           ( ) .                  ,                ,            (),         ( ) ,    .

 ,                      , ,   ,       ,  ,              .

  ,                                   .  ,         ,    ,   .

  ,         ,                    .

 ,        (    )          .

       ,          ,              ,        ,                      (    ).

    ,                           ,     .

----------


## AristoS

,  ,  ,     . .,                 ,    ,                          .  ,   ,            ,                    .
       ,   ,         ,  ,      ,          .    ,           (     ,      ),             (  )       ,    ,       ,   ,       ,     ,       ,     ,  ,    ,  .

                 ,           .

            ,  ,     ,             .

 ,  .,     ,                  . ,    , ,  ,  ., ,         ,       .

,       (         ),     , ,    (     ),             .                   ,      ,   ,                  ,   ,       .

   ,     ,     ,  ,    ,             ,         ,    .        .  ,  ,               ,            ,   ,    ,      ,     .

----------


## AristoS

,     ,                ( )     .              ,     .  ,   ,          ( ,  )   ,         ,    ,           ,  ,                          .

        ,       , ,             .                    ,  ,  ,                  . ,                   ,    ,          (   )              .                         .

,                   . 3  4 . 14.25          ,            ,    ,              . 

" - "  16 (421)  2006

----------


## AristoS

...    ....

----------


## AristoS

- ""  
      ,   ,       .   ,             ,      15-     .         ,        .



    ,      ,      15- .



        -.        -  .      ,    .          .          ,      . ,    .     7  .



      15-                 .       ,     - .



     ,       .  ,    ,      .



          .   .



-   , ,       ,      .    .   ,          .    .  , ,  ,   ,   ѻ .    ,    ,              ,        ,        .



  .   -              .



  ,        15- ,      .



-            ,   .     .



        .  15-      .       .    .



,      ,      . , ,        -,   -   -.        .     ,  ,     -,         . ,      .



        .  15-    .       .



            -.        ,        .     ,    .         .



 ,    (   )         ,         .  ,              .



        -         ,    .   .



-    ,   , -        , ,  ,       (  2006 .  .),  .      ,    .



 -      - .     ,   .    ,     -    .



 -        ,   ,        ,    . 



    .    ,    -     .     .



       :      ,   ,     . - ,    ,    .    15- ,   ,  .





:

----------


## AristoS

""    


         .     ,             :    ?

   ,                  (     ), ,   -              .  ,  ,         ,   ,    .          ,  :                  4  159   (    ).

,           -,    77     .  ,        :                .         ,  -   300-500    . ,                   .

 -          .   2006-              . ,    ,      ...    (            ).

    :                .       ...         :           ,       ,        . , ,  .

      .              .     :  -     ,     .

     , ,        ,     :          .

  ,       ,      .     17 ,         .

----------


## AristoS

,     .    ,     -              .              .

        ,   ,  ,   ,      .                 .

 2005        ,           ʻ.     -  ʻ     ,      ʻ.           -,            .

           .  ,        -.

           ,     ,    .     - ,   ,  ,   ,  ...

 ,       .   ,          1998 .     . -,         ,       ,      ,      .

      .           500%,     1000%.

-,             . ,         40    ,       ,   .  ,              .

----------


## AristoS

15-    - 


              -  .

  ,  ,  ,    .  ,                "-" -     .

           ,          15-     .

         .    ,           .     , ,      ,        .

        ,           -  .

      ,            .   - .      ,     ,   "-":  "-"   " ".

  ,        ,    ,        .


"  "  27 (206) 17  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

-         ""    . 


 -         ""    .

          .        ,        .

"   ,           .        ,       , -  . -  -   ,    ,      ".

   ,   ""      "  .",  "",  "".  ,     " "",     .       " ""  , ""    ,    .  ,  111 ,       , ""         . -  ""            . 


" " 126 (2203)  14  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

,             . ,        .   ,                 ,         -  15.     ,     ,   .


""  128 (1655) 14  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

-  .             .    ,   ,        -  . 

   ,   ,   90- ,  ,    ,     .  ,      ,    ,   .   : ,   ,    ,  -,   ,   ,  ,    . 

                    .        ,      ,   ,    , ,  . 

   ,   ,   :          .               ,    .    ,  ,    ,        .        ,    ,    .       . 

    -     ,   -         ,       ,     .    ,    .      10% .


.RU

----------


## AristoS

""  -  ! 


               .               -    .

    ,   ,        - .  , ,        ,   ,       . 

   ,          .  ,          ,      ,      .

    ,             ,           .   ,         .             ,           . 


Advisers.ru

----------


## AristoS

? 


             . -     .    ,  ,  ,      - .       -  (     ),        .

,       ,           .      , 78-         (  - $ 320 .),        ,      .  ,              -  ,        (  ,     Frozen Foods        ),     ,      .

           ,          .         ,    ,         $ 450500 .,      -    .  2000 .  ,      ( ) 325 .     ,             . 

           .  90-                   ,        "  ,  " ",  " +" ("Company SB+"),  " ",  "  " (FROZEN FOODS SERVICE),  "  " ("FROZEN FOODS PROJECT"),         "  ".       2001            .   ,                       .   ,  ,  4  .                .

,     .         .        ,       14058, 408288, 321773, 346279, 409050, 345485,       75956.        ,  , , ,    2000-2004 .            

      1998 .     .         A&Y Distributors, Inc.                      .         廻.       ( ,     ).          ,    .          -  .      .

     ,              -    ,   ,   .     ,      .    -     ,      2004   4 . .

    . .       ,      ,     .     ,            ,       ,        ,     .     ?  ? , ,            .     ,            ,   ,      .             ,        .  ,       ,     ,             ,   ,       .

     .   ,                ,  A&Y Distributors, Inc.    .      - ,          . ,   ,       .                .   ,     -?

                  .          , ..   ,      . ,   ,     ,     ,     ,    ,    ,   .   ,     ,     .

    ,     . ,   ,     -      ,     ,   ,  -  . ,        ,  ,        .   ,       - , ,         .    ,  -  ,       .    . 

          ,   ,         .    ,           .               .          ,     .              .          ,  ,    .        ,             .

 ,     ,     .       ,     ,             :       ,           .

  ,             ,        ,    ,     ,     .            . 

        . 


.Ru

----------


## AristoS

:   


           -.            ,      .    -     -  - . ,        ,       ,   .              .                -  -    .

-   ,              ,   ?           ...

- ,              ,   -  .     ,    ,          ,                 .

     ,       .   , ,   ,      .   ,        .    ,     , ,  ,  ,       .

      ,      ,   :    ,   ,         ,       ,  ,           ?!
  ,          ,         ,  -   . &-     .       ,    ,  ,        ,  -, - ,  .        ,              .               ,    :  ,          ,   .

-           ,         ,     ...

-   ,    ,              .                -    ,  ,  -  .    ,   ,      , -   ,     .      ,      ,      .   ,            .

-            .   ?

-     1990-       .    ,      ,     .   1997-1998     ,     .      ,   ,   .     ,        ,      .         :  ,         .

-              - ?

-  1999 ,     ,      .     , ,  ,  ,   .           , ,   ,       .   -  :       ,     .      -      ,     ,   ,       .

       12 -   ,     140 . . .  -        ,    ,  .         +,        -   (      ).

-        ,           ?

-     -    .    ,           .

,       .   ,   ,       -.      , ,     100%      .               (      ,          -  1000 ),     .

    .  , ,   ,    ,  ,     .        ,     (        ,       ).     ,               .

-   ,          ?

- ,           - .      ,  ,               .      ,      .

  ,                .  ,      90% ,  ,  10% ,        . ,     10% ,       -    .        -   ,    ,   ,     .. ,    :   , ,      ,    ,  .

-     ,     ?

- ,       ,     .       ,  ,   -    ,    ,    .

-        -          ?

- ,         .         -,      40 . . .        (  )  .        , , .    -     2006 ,         2007 .

,   ,         ,   .       ,    - ,       .                .    ,       , ,      ,        .

-           ?       -...

- ,    ,   .          .       .        ,       ,     . ,         -      -  .

-            -?

- .            ,         .       -,          500 . .       , ,    ,     .



 - 28 (281) 24-30  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

:        ( )   . 

    ,           ,  ,       ,      ""   . ,   90        . 

  ,     " ",            ,       .          ,          .    ,   .

   ,      90-,     .     ,         .   :     .         "".      :   "",  "". ,   .   ADR, GDR  .. -        ,       ,       . 

 ,           ,       .

      .     ,    , "   "        ""    . 

    . -,   , -,    ,               .         .      ,   . -,            .      .          ,        "",              .        .

        .     :  ,   . ,     ,       ,    .               ""   . 

    ,   90-        ,     .    ,  :        ,    ,       . 

  ,       :     ,  ,      .   :     ,    ?   ,       , ,  ,   .      "  ".        ,   .             " ",      , ,  ,  ,    ,         .         ,    .  -  , .   .   ,   :     ,     .    -     . 

 -     ,     ,         .      300 ?..



" "  4126  25  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

-   .  ,         ,   ,        .

      ""       .      ,         .         ,       - .

           ,            .  ,  -          ,    .    . ,     ,       -  .      ""    .
     ,                  .       ,        .

 2  2006    "      "   ,     ,               .
 ,  ,   ,  ,               .        ,      .    -                 ,   ,      ,  ,    ,  .

 " ",    "",  ,   " ", " "  " ",         "     ".
 " " ( )   ,          ,        ,     ,      .     ,     ,      - .
 ,    ""  " "   .
         : , , -, -  .   -         ,     ,    ,      .
      ,    -  -  , . .   .

     "  ()".             .      ,             ,     . , ,    .    - :   ,         .  ,      ,             .          .

 .       ,     ,      .     ,       .
      ,         ,  ,     .           ,        .     ,    ,    . 


" "  4126  25  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

,            


 ,      "" ,           ,                 .  ,       ,         . 

     ,   -              ,               .              . 

   -,            ,         (        25 %    ),    (         50 %  ). 

     ,              ,        . 

       -        ( ,    ,     ).  ,       ,       ,        . 

 : -,     3       ( - ),           . 

-,         ,  , ..         (). 

-,          ,        .

----------


## AristoS

.      ,        ,  ,    ,       .     ,       ,    -     ,   .         ,   ,     ,        , -         . 


              ,     ,       ѻ. 


 Advisers

----------


## AristoS

,    _    .

,  1-         -                ,     "".

    "-   "",    , 13,   .      ""    14.000     301.400.000 ,             .        .

   ,   -   7  ,    ,   ""       ,          .

  2004 ,   ,      ""  ,     ,      ,           .

                   . ,        .        ""  
       .  ,    ,     ,     .    ,       .       ,      ,   ""  8      "".

, ,          , ,     ,        .

     , 51-   ( )               :     ,   .         - :     ,   ,   ,     ,      .       ,     , .    -    .

  ,            ,     .  . 


"- " 134  25  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

,        . ,   .              ,   ,      .     .   ,   ,   ,        ,   . ,                    . 

      ,       "     -".                .      ,          .     .           346  ,        120 . .     "" ,         . 

 ,    ,    .      .     ""   "".    ,   ,   ,    . 

              ,      , ,    " ",   :          .              " ",   " ". 

           (  ,    "": , ,   ..)  ,         -   . 

         , .    ,            .        ,    ,    .       . 

 ,  ,   ,   ,     , ,    ,        . ,        . 

   "", "      .      .              ". ,     ,      ,      .  ,        : "   ,  ". 

               ""       Pearlman Enterprises Corp  Vizalot Limited. 

 .  "" ()     .              ( "",      ""). 

      2003 ,      ""      (                1/3  ). 

 ,          ,          ,      .         ?     ,        ,    . 

          .       ,      .            .  ,              . 

      "".     : 9  2004 , 28  2004   11  2005 .         ""      1.056,489 . . 29  2004       ""  205 .  ( 621,5 . ).   200-   836,489 . .      11  2005-,         220 .  1.056,489 . . 

     .         "",       .         ,       .         " ". 

     ,              . ,                .          . 

 ,     ,      ,    ,  ,    "" .   ""  .    ,     ,           "".  -  ,        ,    . 

   ,        Pearlman Enterprises Corp.  Vizalot Limited,      . 

     ,     ( , )     . ..           ,              "" .    ,       :  ,   " "        .     ,          . 

      ""   ,   ,  "            ,           .      :   ,     ". 

""  "              ,     .   -           .        ,           ,     ,      ".


.com

----------


## AristoS

-   ? 


        "       "        . ,      ,        ,            ,              .

      ,          . ,                -    ,   ,   (   ),   (  ),   (  )      .

            .         (     )    : "     ,    ,    ,    ".

        ,      .  ,      .       ,              .

                  .                  ,      "      ".   ,           , "         ".

      ,           .  ,       ,     ,        ,         .

             -  .  , ,                 .

,      .        ,  "      ".     "",                    .            ,       . 

            ,      , -                  .       ,             , ,   ,   ,                 .

     ,               2000- .          ,     ,         ,  ,              .  -       ,      ,  ,         ,  ,      ,   "    ".

       ,   ,        .      ,         ,                 .




""  26  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

:      


          .       ,  - ,      .    ,            ,  .



     .         .           ?


   ,    ,   .      ,       ,        ,  .      ,      .         .  ,         .    . ,  ,       .  ,        . 
        ,     . 


  ,       ,          .      ,    , ,   .       .   ,         ,   .          .      ,      ,     ,      ,           .


     ,     ,   .    ,            ?


   ,         ,    .      ,           . ,    .           .     ,         ,        ,     ,   . 
                .   ,        ?


   ,             . ,  : -           .       . 
   ,   .      1-2,     .  98%   .    98%     ,     .
     .      ,      ,  ,  ,    .   .
         ,  ,    .
,     .      ,    .      .       ,       ?
    ,   5-6  ?   ?   ,    . 
      ,     ,         . 


 ,      ,      .  , -      , -         , -     ,         .  ,  ,         .       ,    .     -  ,         .      ,  . 


 ,         ,      .      ,           .          .     ,       ,      .       . 
 ,        .   ,    ,     .


    ,     .            .     ,   ,      .        ,     .        ,     .


          .       ?    ?    ?    .     ,       . 


     - ,     ,      . 
   . 


          21 ,       ,  ,      , ,    -       .        ?


        .          .       ,      .      - .        ,    ,    . 
       .       ,      .


     ,         ,     . ,        ,        .    .     VIP-.     ?        ? 


       .    ,        ,    . 
,           ?     .   ,    ,   ,       ,    ,    .      ,     .


      . 
     ,        30-40   ,       . 
,            ,   ,       .       .     ,         .


    .         ,     .       / .    ,       ,      Windows? 


   ,   ,    ,   .   ,   .      .  ,    ,   ,      .  ,     . 


       .     ? ,  ,   ,     .          ,    . 
          . 


       ,   ,       .      ?
      .   ,  ,        ,       ,        .          . 


    -.          .  ,   ,         ,        .  ,  .          . ,   , ,     .     ,  - ,   ,     .            .       .     ,          .


""  25  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

""            " " 


            " ",      "".       ,   , 24 ,   -   ,    REGNUM. 

  ,             "",     -      "",            .            ,           .        ,    460 ,    . 

   ,              "",             ""    . "   ,  ", -   . 

 ,     ""         ""        .   ,       ,         -   ,            .


 Regnum

----------


## AristoS

.         50   .          .            .      .   ,        ,    ,    .     ,       .

    ,    .     .    10      "    . ,       .   . 


 "-"
" " 26  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

-  .    ,                .

        .     ,      ,            - ,      .

          -  () . .                  ().   ,     ,       -     .   ,    ,    ,   ,     (4,5    ,     "").
,       ,           - . ,  1998    4,5%  ,   21- .     " "  ""   48%  ,      24%  .

      ,           .   ,         ,        .
 -     ,  21%      . ,      -           ,         .
"       , -  . -            .          ,         .   ,         ,   ?".

        ,       .   ,     ,         "-16"    ""  "".  ,         ,      .  ,  ,       SIEMENS,    ,    .

,      ,       ,     . ,    -9002,  , , .
     ,             .      :         ,    ,      .

 ,        ,        ""  .    ,   ,      .               .              , ,        .   ,         , ,     ,  "" . 


" "  27  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

17  2006
     " "  ..   ""   - 13  2006. 


13  2006      ,  -  .          ,   .    :  "",  "",  " ",  "",   "",  "",  ""  .

                  "-" -     . ,      " "         "-". 

,         - "-".        -  .      ,    .          .        ""  ,      . ,     .

      15-     -             .
      " ",           ,   , ,        ,      .   ,       -   .    . 

         .  15-      ,            . 

        15-    ,    ,          .        "-"   , ,       ,      . 

              "-".      ,   .      ,    ,            ,          .    ,     ,    "-":  "-"   " ".

           -,               "-".

----------


## AristoS

30              .    . 
                 .        ,  ,    . 

     ,        10-12   . 

  ,  1  2006       110,258     49,6     .       2006       4,2  .

----------


## AristoS

"":  -   ? 

      ,        .    ,   ,        -   ,            "   ".         " ",       .     ,      ,           . ,   ,       -          .

 .    2004          -.        ,         .   ,       -     . ,         ,    ,        .

  ,     ,      -          . ,    ,      .   ,    -        .        ,       .     ""        "-".


    .  "", ,       ,        .

  ,   -,  ,          ,   -,                    .

  ,       -    -  !      -     ,        . ,   ,         .

    ,      ,      -.            ?        ?          ,   ,     -  ?    )                  -,        - (            ).

      ,  ,          -        .



-   ,    ,         ,   ,                                .   -     , -       .

       .    - (  , !)      . ,       -  .    ,     (  ,                 ).          .       !

    ,       - , ,     .      .            .     .        -                    . ,    ,     ,         . ,                   .      ,          , , ,          ,       ?


    2004 .  !     162         ,        .          ,   .   (     )      ?              ,    -    - -      .

  ,            -   .     - .   ,      (   ) -     .   ,       ,       ,    .


"  "  29 (208)  31  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

- :     ? 


    -  (     )  -      .       ,   ,  ,   .

     -  ,    1              ,     .           ,        ,                  (      ).

   ,             .   ,            ,     72        .        .

,    ,       ( 21 ).          ,        .   -    .            ,  ,   ,  .      ,         .  ,      , -   .

     -           ,     .        .



.

----------


## AristoS

? 


          . ,   ,              (,   , ).                 ,          ()   ,     (    ,       ). 

                ,   ,    ,              ,   ,       .           ,      ,     ,  , ,      :          ""     (). 

           .            . ,     , ,         2004 ,         .      . 

,            : ,            . 

      ,        - ,            .  ,      ,       ,  ,    , -.   ,   ,       ,           .            .      .    ,    . 

   M&A   ,          ,   ,    ,    .      ? :          ,   .         ,        ,        1   .   ,      ,    ,   ..       .              :          :   ,     ..  ,  :    , ,    ,    .     -     . 

   ,  ,     ,     :              ,    .    ,   ,    ,  ,   ,     .     ,          ,     " "        ,    ,     ..  "  "    ,  ,   ,     -     ,    ,   .        ,   " , , , !"    . 

,               .           "" ,      .   " ",        ,     . ,   ,    "  ",         120    ,   - -  80. 

             -  .    ,   ,       .         ,  .         ,      ,     . 

      ,       ,  .  ,    ""          .     2003      ,      ,         .      ,          $3 .   ""      "",     ""    . 

      ,    ,         .       .          ,        .  ,      "" ,  "   "     .                      .          . 

       ,   "  "        60     ,       $3,5 . ,         ,         - .        ,   ""  M&A        . 

,       .            -  . ,       ()  ,  2004   177  ,   ,  2005  -  117,     2006  -  49.    ,      -  ,           .         ,     :       . 

         "".     :      .  ,         " "  ,    ,             . 


""  02  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

: ""  


          - "".      ,         . 

 ,        90- ,    .       ,      .    ? ,     ?         ?       .         ,     . 



-  ,        ,    90- ,            ?

-  -       ,    ,      .      : -        ,     . 6            - ,     .

       . ,  -          .      ,    .       -   .       . ,  ,        .             "  ",     .

  ""

-         .      ? 

-   ,   ,  .   90-   ,    ,      ,     .      ,    ,      ""  ,      ,      .      -  ,   ,    " ".   -    .

     -      . ,       ,       .       -         -,       .       ,      .

,    "" ,   .                .               ,       ?        ,      ,  " ". ,     ,        ,  ,       . , ,     ""      ,     .       . 

-       "" ?

-       :        .        .    ,     .    ,   , .     ,     . ,   "" ,    -,       ,       .



"  "  02  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

-   "-  " 


                 .         .

  -     .    ,         .                   . ,   -      .              ,     ,     .   ,   ,        ,              .

 ,      ,        .            .        .

         ,         67       ,            . ,   20-21       ,  ,  .           .

           ,       15-   .   ,        ,                       .

, .   19.00        ,            ,    .              159 (),  ,   ,   -       ( 210  ).        ,  ,           .

 ,         ,      . ,        -       , 8,     ,      һ  ,          .

35-  ,  ,    1990-           , ,  .       ,    1999            .

 2003           .          2002              40  54 .         : -  ,       (       ,      .).   , ,    .

       -  ,           ,           . ,       25  2005  (  ),   ,       -  .

 ,   ,    ,     ,         -    , 4.   ,             159          ̻.        .        .  ,      ,      ?

P.S.        -        ,            ,   .            ,                     .

   ,  -     -   -.    ,        .           21         ,    ,     .       .



.

----------


## AristoS

,     


 35-      1    .   ,  7-  (    )     19.00        ,             .

             159   (),  ,   ,         ( 210  ).        ,  ,          .

  ,        ,            ,     :   ,  ̻,      .. .

,  20-21      ,                67 :     N15 (),         ,             .

        ,               .   ,   ,   ,   (     )    ().                 .

        ,    , ,          ,       15-  .

 ,     ,     2 . ,        -  ,   , 8,      һ  ,          .

 ,   ,    ,     ,            , 4.   ,             159       ̻.      .


.

----------


## AristoS

-       , ""    ().        .    ,        -  ,    " ". 

      ""   ,       .      ""  10 .         210-   -- "  ".   ,            -,    "",  " "  ""   ,   ,  ""   ""  .

         .           ""    (    60 ),      "",      .        --       ,         ,         .      ,      ( 159  )     ,    ""     .

 ,   ,   -                 -,         .   ,    ,   "  "  "  ",    210- .    ,       --      .



""  141  03  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

,     ,    


,           ,     ,       .

,   7-  (    )     19            ,      ""      .

             159 ();  ,   ,         ( 210 ).


.

----------


## AristoS

- ? 


       . ,   ,    .   ,  " "    . ,  ,  .
  . 29  1991      "     ".   ,  ,   . , -   ,     .       -.    ,   ,   -      .
24  2002       "    " -     , , ,   .       -      ,     1   .   ,                 !   ,      ,    .
-    ,      ,        .
    ,      .   ,         - ""    ,      .       -  ,     ,         .            ,   .
     -  .        .                   ,   ,       .   -      .        ,  ... ,       .
,  ,   ,  -     .         .


  !


     ""      . 25  1992    ,   ,        - .   ,        548   2,3 .   . .          ,        . 25  1994     ,     
 ,          .    .
    30         .      -  ,   "".    .  ,          .   ,       .         ( 1              )    "  "  .  ,        60%.
  , ,   ,        .  -   - ,        .       ,   ,     2,3   .       ,  9   .   
 ,    . 
  , ,   -      ,        31  2006 .   ,   -     .  ,   ,       ,     ,    .    
.


"   "


                  ""  .      ,             .      ,              . 
  .    ,    .         ""   .
      -            .      -     .          . . .   "" . .            1994            .   ,      ,    1992       ,   .      ,        .
  !       25  1992           .       -    -   .         (, ,     19  ),        -    !           -   1994      ,          .
       - "      ".   -     ,       ...   11 ,   2005 .   ,      ,     2006-. , , , ...
    ""     :        .  , ,       .     ,    .     ,
, ,          ,  , ,    .   ,      ,   ,  .  ,    ,      .





   20  21              .        " "  5,6 ,       .               ,    .
    -     ,  ,       .        . ,  ,     .   , ,  . 9        ...  -    .           .
         .  ,      200    "". ,    ,     -    ,    .  31        - ,   .
              ,   4   .   ,     ""          15          ,      .     ,   ,          .
           . ,     ,         ,       .
      . ,   . ,    ,     .    -     ,        .
   -               ,     " ",    ,       .
 ,   , " "    - ,     ,      500       .   ,  ,    .    ,  -     (, , ,   ,       ).    ,       .

----------


## AristoS

, ...


     ,        87  .  (  ,   )         -       5,6 ,    . ,        ,      .       . ,  , ,          "".
           .  (, ,   ,    ,    )      .       .        -  ,           , 
         .       .      ,     ...  .
            ,   , ,    20- ,          .    . ,     -   ,       ,     .         ,  .     .
     ,     .        .   ,   ,       ,      .     ,     10 .        ,   , , ,    294   - "      ".   ,        .    , ...
  , ,     .  ,   ,       "".          ,     "" .    .  ,  ,     ,  ,  , ,         .
       , ,   , ,  ,      .   ,      . ,       -      .            ,     .



"- "  04  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

? 


     (   ,    )       .

    ,    5.00          -                  ,      (      , 8)  .   ,     ,   159 ()      . ,               .

,    ,        , ,  ,    -    ,               .

,    ,   7          .   2000-             .        .      2- ,        .

,         19.00           .     7               .       : ,       ,           .  ,      ,   .

         -,       -.      7 .    210 (  )       .         .          .

:

             24  2005 ,   ,          ,       . ,    ,   ,   ,      .   ,     .      ,     .              -   - (      ).   ,            .   ,                  ,   (  )   .

  2006                  ,   .           .            .        .      .


.

----------


## AristoS

,            ,       (     )     .

    ,             ( ,    ,         ).

  ,         ,      ,      -.


.

----------


## AristoS

.   ,          -     .      ,       ,    ,    -             .           ,          ,       ,     . 

  ,        :                  . ,        , - ,   . 

     < >  .   ,    ,  ,           ,          . 

 -        -   .     ,    ,   ,    :      ,  .     ,    .  2-3       ,     .       . 

    : , ,        -;         - .     ,        -    ,                         . 

       .        <>  -      . 

 -  -          <> .          2003 .    :    .       .   ,     ,      -  .  , ,  -   .  ,  ,     .    -     ,       . 

   ,          .     ,      ,         ,      .    ,      -   . 

   <    >,   <        >,  ,                 .               ,      .  , , ,          .         .     ,      . 

,  -,    , ,  ,         ,   .   ,  ,      .     ,       ,  ,         -   .       < :>,  20%  ,       ,    ,   . 

,   , ,   <>  ,     ,   .      ,          -. <           < >  <   >,         , -   . -      .  -   , , 200 .       5%    < >,              >. 

          ,        ,     .       ,      .  ,    .    ,      ,       .    ,        < >    :       ,  ,    .      .   : 2006-2007 . - 39,4  .,     2009 . - 164,93  .              : <   ,                    >.      ,   .     -   -              .       ,   ,  ,    .



 ,     :
-     ,           .     ,
      30-40     .
    ,          -     
 .     ,      ,      
             ,  ,    .
      -  ,    ,   ,      ,     .
 !   ,  ,        ,   ,  
 ,     ,   . ,  80%   ,   , 
   ,     . 

 ,   ,     ,      .
     ,     .      - .     
      ,      .
  ,      ,  ,  ,  ,    !..  - :

 ,   -  <>:
-         -         .
  :         ,          .
              .     
     ,      .
          (       
),         .
      ,    .            .         .     
:          ,       ,  
        .



" "  07  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

:   


       1         ,    .     7-               .       : ,       ,           .  ,      ,   .

          ,    ,   ,      10     ,   .             .           ,   . ,     -  ,  ,      .

         -.       -.      7 .    210 (  )       .         ,      .    -         .           "".  ,         . , ,              .

       .      ,  5  ,      -    :           - ,      ,      ,      .   ,     ,   159 ()      .         . ,               .

,    ,   7-          .   2000                 .         .       ,        .

,    ,        "", ,  ,    -    ,               .

ѻ  ,          . . 



"  "  30 (209)  07  2006

----------


## AristoS

-     .    ,         .            .       . ,   -      .              ,     ,     .   ,   ,        ,              .

 ,      ,        .            .        .

       - ,         67       ,            . ,   20-21       ,  ,  .      15-   .   ,        ,                       .

           ,       15-   .   ,        ,                       .

, .   ,  19 ,       ,    ,            ,    .              159 (),  ,   ,   -       ( 210  ).        ,  ,  
        .

 ,         ,      . ,        -       . 8,     ,      һ  ,          .

  ,    ,     , -        -    , 4 (         ).   ,             159          ̻.        .        .  ,      ,      ?

       .   ,         .   ,      . ,   .     .      -  .

P.S.

       -        ,            ,   .            ,            ,  ,     ,  .

     -     -   -.    ,        .           XXI         ,    ,     .       .

  ѻ

35-  ,  ,    1990-           , ,  .       ,    1999            .

 2003           .          2002              40  54 .         : -  ,       (       ,      ).   , ,   - .

      - -  ,           ,           . ,       25  2005  (  ),   ,       -  .

,   -        . Ÿ       ,       .          .   ,    .            .   ѻ  :        1994 . 

  ...


"  "  30 (209)  07  2006

----------


## 1

6  2001
 -       ""
 -       "    "" 34-  .     ""   -,        19,    .         .,         .    .         , ,        " ". .    - ,    .    .    -         30  105   (  ).
      ,  1999     ""          .              .    ""   . 
: 

http://www.spbgid.ru/index.php?news=5133

----------


## 1

:  
: 06.07.2006


20       -  + " 10" (-)

        "   "".  


-     -.          15 . 


  ""  1994            -        .    ""  7,3%     -  24%     .


http://www.ccr.ru/print-news.php?id=9130

----------


## 1

""    ,         .
    ""    ,         . 

 "  "  ""      "  . " (, , ),  "" (,    ),  "" (, , ).            .          ,        . 



 ""          -  " "".       .     ""  ,  ""   ( )  7% .                 .  75%       ,     . 

"      ,    , -   , -    ". ""   2 . 2      .   ,    ,   $500 .  ""   "" $20  .    17.550   " "". 



    "",   , ,          . ", -   "", -    ,    ,      -    ,  ".          ,         . 

"   ,       ,    ,   "". -       ,    .       ,   .    ,       ,   .        $200-300  1 2". 



  ""          ,       . 



30 . 2   "",     



 ,         : 

"    ,  ,      .     55 . ,         70- .       ,        Petrof,  Blutner    25-    ,      ,     ". 

 ,    "": 

",    "",  .    ,        . 

       ,         .    .     -   ,        ". 



   "" 
-  ""   1990 . 
-   ,    ,    1997 .          ,     2003 .  "".     2400%. 
-        " ". 
-       :   "-",  "  39",     "". 
-    -   -    ,         . 
-       - "" ( 2- ,  . ,   ). 
-  ""          ,  ""    . 
-        -  -. -     .



2004-04-08 04:00

http://www.interfood.ru/news/0404080400/

----------


## 1

߻ 

6   10             .      34-  ,         19   .     .       -   ,   . ,   ,          . ,   ,     .             .         -100      .   ,       ,     ,    .             . 30, 105   (  ). 

:   ,         (   1997- ,    )     ,   1994- .    .         1991- .              (         ,        ).          1994- .  2000-                 .   ,        ,    .     ,       .        .       ,     ,         . 

http://www.oxpaha.ru/view.asp?4984

----------


## 1

-   ""       .  54     $52 .      ,  ""   . 

 ""    -  .   13 000    .  2001 .   ""  $20 ,  $1 .       170 ,    . 

    ""       .   2002 .   ""    ""      "".    "",  ""      "",     .   ""     .    ""  ""  38% ,  2%      ,   60%  "",  ""      ""  ,          . 

    " "  ,         ,          .    ,     ""  . "  ,  ,    ",   .   ,    54  ""   $52 .    ""            $50 .  ""  ,      ,  ,    "  ,  ".    ""   . 

  ,           ""   120 . "       ,  ,    2002 .  .    ,       ,  ",   .   ,     . "  ,       .            ",   . 

 ""      .       Metro, Auchan  IKEA.         . "     ,     ,           Metro ash & arry  .     ,    .   - ,     ".   ,           ,   Metro      ,        .  -   Auchan   ,             . 

          .    . "     .        $300 000",   -    Colliers Int.  . 

  ,  ""      . ",      ,    ,    ,   ,  ,   ",   . 

     ""        .  2,28  ,    , ""    420 000 . 


http://www.yarmarka.net/news/news.as...1884&type=news

----------


## 1

,    

    ,      ,    ,    -      ,     .       ""      "",  ,      "".        ,        ,    -. ,   -       "" .      . 

 ,   

,    ,    "", .      .      ,          . 
""   1971 ,        .        , ,   ,    "" . , ,   ,    , ,        1500         .    , ,   0,7% .          .    ,       ,        ,        .        ,  -   "",  ,      . 
      ,         .     ,  ,        . , ,       45%       (     ""). 
    ""  . ""    (    ,  ,   ,         )   " ".     ""  ,           ,        .          ,      .       ,      30 ,  50,     .          ,  ,   ,    .            . 
,    ,      .  ,  ,    ""          "".

----------


## 1

""   

 ""       .             . 
  ""   .    , - -    ,         .         90-.        "",     . ""     ,    ,            -.        ,          . (        . . (http://www.antimonopoly.spb.ru/pract...actice5.shtml). 
    ,  ""  ,    90-       .       ,       ,    "".   ""     ,     ,         .   "" : "  "; ""; "   1";  42; Ϲ18;  ""; "";  ""; ""; ""; ""; ""; "";   1   .       . , ,    "",   ,    ,   ,  "",        .. 
        ""   ,     ,        . 
         ""       "",           .   ""     "".     ,     "" - ""  "".     ,  ""       (        ,      ).   , ""  : 
"               .   ,     ,       ,    .   ,     (    8-10 . .  ),       . 
       ,      ,      ,      ,            1998      .  ,       ,    ,      .       ,   ,    ,   ,   ,          . 
    ,        ..   (   ),   (    )   ,       ".        "",            .  ""  2001   50  . 
  ""           .   , ""     ,       "",   - . ""  ""       ""    .

----------


## 1

""          ,       .        35  ,      . 
 ""  ,       " " .           -   .           "  "    .          -  ,      ""   . 
            ,         .           ,         (   )   "16-   ".   ""     ,       .  
      ,          ,      .   ,   ""      ,    ,      .        . ,   ,         . 
    ,            .        .  ""   .  ,   ,       (    5  ),       ,       . 
             "",    ""        "",  -        .         ,           .     ,  ,      ,      ""    "".   ""     ,    ""        ,     . 
      ,       "  " (      ).          ,       ""  . (.  "  "). ,               ""  .           "" ,    ,  ,       "". 
 , ,           ,   . 
        ,  ""      ,       .    ""     "".    , ""  ,      . 
     ,    ,   ""       ,   .            "- "   .     ,      .  ""      "",      .     ,  ""      "",            $12 .

----------


## 1

? 

  -  ""  38% . ,      ,   -  .      ,   . 
  "",     ,      "".  ""     .  ,     ""  ,  - "".     ""    "".     .  "" (     ),     ,    ? 
    PR  , -,     ,      .  -,   ,            .  ,     ,  "",   ""     ,        "  -".    ""      44% . 
   ,   .  ,   "",      .    ""      .  - ""      "".     ,     ,          "",      .   "" -      "",   . 
      ,     ""  ,  ,      . 
  ,    ""  ,    $1,5       (       ),      .    "" 38%,     "" 56% . 
  ""        .   ""       .          .      ""   87%        .     ,          . ,   ,        ,        ,    . 
    ""           .         (,   "" ),     "",      ,     "",     .     178  .           .      -                  .   ,    ,  "" ,   ""  . -       . 
  ""    .     .     , 20              . ""    ,    ""      ,      -  . 



       ,     ,     ,      .  ,    " "  . 
       "-" (  ""   "", " "  "",  ,   ).   - .      ,      ,     "".      ,  ""     .   ,     ""     .        , ,      ,   . 
  ,       .           "".  ,           $12  (     ),         . 
, ,     .      .  , , ,  ""      "".    ,               10,    15  .     "" ,       .    ,  ""    ,     .     ,              "". "" ,    . 
  ,  "",        ,   .  ,     .          . ""      $3 ,   $5 .    ""      $45 .    ,   .     ""          ,        ,    . 
          -,         .      ,   ,  .      ,     -        . -  "" ,   ,    "  -         ".      ,  ,    .   ,           . 
  .     .      : 
1.   . "   ,     , ""   ". ""      "",   ,   ,        .   , ,        -    . 
2. ,    "".        ,    ""  ,  .   ,      .              .        ""  "",   ,        . 
3.    .      ,   .  ,   ""       :          .          .        .         . ""    180      .      100  .     50-60 ,         . 
  ,   "-"  ""  .      ,    , , ,        .  :      ? 
   .    ,     .    ""  .             ,    ""   .          ,  ,    ""   .        .        "" ,   ,  . 
      ""      .         . ,      .



 ,   FLB 

18.10.2002 
http://old.flb.ru/material.phtml?id=12864

----------


## 1

.., 
  -     ,
...,   
 "" 
 ,           .             .               .         ,   ,        ,  -          ,     ,          .
     ,  ,      .          ,                     .         ,         ,    . 
  ,  ,            .    ,        ,     .               .          ,       .         ,   .          ,       .              .        ,        (,   ,  ,  ,   ).                 "".       , -, ,    (  - ,    .)    ,    - ,   ,        . -,   ,    "",       ,       ,      . ,  ,  , ,     ,   ,             "",   ,    " "   ,               ,      .

----------


## 1

"".                       ,          ,      .           ,        .        .             .          ,     .  ,  ""    , ,   ,  -  -.
  "".  -      "".        .    : "-  "". ,    ,   ,    ""    - ,   ,   -   -  " "   "".   " " -  ..     ""    50% .    "",     (40% )   .. -   ..   ""     ""    ""   " ".   ""  -   ,    80% .   " "   : -,   ,     ,    "" - 40%, 30%, 30% .               "" - "-".     ""         "".
         ,    ,  ,      ""  .
 ""   ,       .       ""  "",      "".   ,     ,             ,       "".     ,   ""    "" , ,         .
""      "",      - "" -         -,  "". "",   ,     ,   ,  ,             ,     ,      -            .   ,     -        ""       . ,   ,     . ,  ""  ""  "",   ,                  ,         ""  "".

----------


## 1

, ,       "",           ,       ""   .   , ""         ,           .          "" ""        .
  .    ""      .            ,     ,      " "   - ...  ,   ,                ,    ,   . 
      ,     51%            .       ,    ,  ,        ,             ,        "". ,                  ,                .
  ""       ,              80%      .    ,     "".    ,     ,    ,        "".          ""   ""    ,     ""        ,     .         ,         ,                ,   "",  ,    ""  .
      ( ,   ""     -  "")     "",  ""   ""    ,     "".      ""    20.12.93. 34,3%  "".        ,      -      ,       ,       "".  ,   ,   ""  ,     .    , ""      .      ""  .. ( 26000 )   .. (17875 ),     10 .    ..    (  14%  "")    ""  ..      .      ,    ..,   ..   , ,        ..,   ,    ,           - ,   ,    ""   .  ,  ,       .

----------


## 1

..    (  9.5%  "")  ""  ..    . ,   ,         ""  .., , ,    "".      -  ,  ,  .  :    "".
  17875  "",  ,       ,   ""  ..  ,       35%-   .  ""    ,       "".    ""        (    ""      )      . ,  ""           ,          .         ,        ""    .
 " "   ""   ..     (      )     ,     14995  (8%  "").           "",  ,              .    ,   " "         80-  . 
22.11.93.    ""    ""       . , .3  3/5.   ,       "" - 2.11.93.       20 .         ,      ,    .     ,   -    22  1993.     .   -     ,     . 
  17.12.93.        ""  ,     ""  ..,                .        ,    "",  ,   65%  ,             .            ..
      - 21.12.93.         .               ""   " ",       .          : -,     ,  -,  ,      ""     ""   .
     ""      .          ""   , ""                ,    ,              ,      "",     . ,    "" ""  ""           ,         ,     .

----------


## 1

,               , ""          ,             .
       ""   ""        ,       ,             .     ,    ""            ""    "".  ,       "",                 .     ,             ""    ,           ""    . 
           ,    "",                  .
    ""      .     ,    ,      ""    "",     .. ,        ,                .         ""  ..,    ,           -      .                      .          ""  " "    ""         "", ,   ,         .   , ,      ,       .     . ""  "". , ""     ,      ,        ,        ,    ,     -   .     ,        ""      ,        50% , "" ,           ,       .      "",    ""         "".

----------


## 1

,        "".          ,        .                   ,  ""  "".
          ,        ,     ,    .         ,     .      "",  "",         ..               ,    ,   ,  .        ""        ,     .                   "".
  "".        ""       . ,      ""    "",      .      ,       ,  , ,     .               "",    ,    .     ,    -,    .          .      ,   "", ""   ,   ,   .
 ""   ,        ""  .   ,         ,  : "    "-  "".   ..,    ""   ,    "",     ,       "".       ,     "",    ,         ""       "".

----------


## 1

- (   ,     ).           .     .
1. ,          ,              ,    .          .
2.        ,   .  ,               . ,   ,        "",     ,  ,   ,        (..),    1993.   : 9 - ; 7,2 -   ; 5,3 -   ; 5,8 -   ; 7,5 -   ; 3,0 -    ; 6,1 -   , ..  -  50 ..  ,   "", ""     "", "", "", ""  ,  ,       ,   ,     (    ""),    ..,        . 
      ,            "  ",     ,     .      ,      ,           ,                  ,   .
    ,  ,    ,     "",           ,   ,     ""             .
 ,       ,     ""       "",  20% ,           ,           . , ,       ,             - ,      .               ,     .
 ,               "",          .    ,      ,     ,  , -,     ,     , -,         , -,              . ,   ,  ,     .
   ,          ,      , ,  , .     ,           ,    ,           .

----------


## 1

-.          "",   ,       . -,   ,     , ..  ,         , ,     ,    ,   ,        ,     -  ,    "",       ,   .   -        ,         . 
-,  ,          ""    ,      ,   .      67% ,   100%-     , .. "". ,        ,    ,  .              2%  ,  ,  "",  . 
-,  ,   ,  ,    ,   -,         ,              -         .
-,         "",        ,               .

----------


## 1

.         .    .  ,         .    ,             .  ,       ,  ,   .   ,   "        "  .18 "        , ,       ",   : "...         , ,    ,   ,        ( )".     .       .    ,             .              . ,      - "           ",        .    .50 : " 35     ...  ,   50%   (  - ..) ...  ,    ,    ,    ,              ".  51      ,   .50,      .   ,     ,   ..49-50,    .       . 
   .18  "  ..."   ,         , ,  .       .         ,                ,     .      ,                  ,        .
   .18      .     ,            "  ...",         ,  ,      ,     ,        ,   .   ,    ,       .
           ,     .18, ..50  51.     ,   ,  ,     -  ,    "",    -  ""     ""        .
              ,   ,      ,            ,     .       ,        .        ,  ,  ,  .

----------


## 1

.         ,    ,        ,  ,       .    ,               . ,            ,      .  , ,      ,     .     "" ,    ,   ,        ,  ,      ,  ,   .
    ,   .     , ,    - ,    ,               .        .        ,          .       ,       ,       . 
     "",       ,       .  ,      ,    .
    .        , -,  -     -  ; -,      - ,    ; -,   ,     ; -,        ,       ; , -,       .
 ,              ,      .

http://www.antimonopoly.spb.ru/practice/practice5.shtml

----------


## AristoS

,   ,              .    .

            -          .

-      , -   . -        .  ,     ,  ,    .    :  -      . , , .      .     . , ,      .     , ,   " ", " ".

,    , ,  ,   ,   ,  .    , ,    -.   ,         .         ,   .

           ""   .    ,             .

1.  ,      ,      .
2.           ,      .
               ,            ().                ,          .
3.   - ()  .
                    ,            .       .
4.  ,         - (  );      ,      .
    ,                  ,   ,   .
5.          ,                       .
6.   ()      ,         (  )        -      .

  "  "  -       ,        .
   ,        .   ,       .

-      ,   , -   . -  ,     ,   .        .       ,      ?             . - ,                  .
       -   .   ,          ,     ,    .


"            -.       ,      :
- . 137 (   );
- . 138 (  ,  , ,    );
- . 183 (    ,     ).

              ,   -.
       / -   ,    :
- . 119 (      ).

        ,     ;
- . 159 (,      ).      ;
- . 163 ().      ;
- . 179 (        ).         ;
- . 303 ( ).   ,         .
   ,    ,      . 126 ( )  127 (  )  .

            ,      ,         . 315      ,      .                   .

 ""         . 330 ().     -  ,  .        .

 ""        -   .       (  ,    ),        . 185   (     - ).

   -      ,      -       ,                     . 195  .

          -.      . 327   (,     ,  , , , ).

        325  ,        , , .           -.

    ,        ,   .  ,     ,    ,     ,  .

 ,              .         . 


" -"  08  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

? 


  ""       ,        .       ,       ,     ,      . ,    ,   .       ,   , ,       Mittal Steel  Arcelor,   ,        .                    ,     . 



  ,                  15 .         .              ,      . ,    ,     ,         ,            .      30 .            ,              ,     .                 . 

    ,         ,           .              ,          .  ,          ,         . 



     . ,        -       (""),   26,4    .    ,        Wortmant Investment,     , Hackbridge Partners,       .     45    .        ""  ,        . "     ,   , -   "",      .     : "  !"            .  ,    ?         . ,         ", -  . 

    ,    ,       ,        . "     -      .      ,   ,     ,                   .        ,       .        -     ,    ,  ,     ", -    ,    .  ,       ,       ,  ,        ( ,   "",  ""  ""  .),     ,  " ". 

 -,            ,    ""        . "    .     .    , ..           ,   ", -       . ,         . 

-

----------


## AristoS

.  . 


          "       ".
                Ը                      .
 ,  ,  ,   2005             3 . 134   ,  2 . 341   , 524      638     .
  1     46,3   .
 2005   438   ,    324  ,  275       .
          24  2005 ,                   .      ,        .
       .
 2005 .         346  .
              (),         ,   ..
         . ,   106      ,   47 -   ,        .
     :    - 22  ,         16  ,    - 15,      -  14,  ..

,         ,        90- ,       ,       .

   "       "  8  2001   129-      .
                ,    - ,  ""  ..
    ,          ,     ,      .
     ,       ,         .
  2004    ,           (.. , , , ),        .  ,         ,           "" .
         "", 40 ,         ,     ( ),       , 8        .
  2005     51     77 ,  11 .
,    .          ..   .,     ,     "  "  000 "   ".
,    ,   ,       "",     150 .   000 "   "        ,         .
 ,             -  ,  ,    "3"    624 ..     ,           "3".  , 7.04.2003 .      ""    ,    ,              (     ).                 ,           "3"   .  ,   ,   3 ( ),            .             .       ,  . 3 . 159      7  8   .

            ,           .
      ,          ,      .
   10    .      ..,      -        ,          ,       .
 ,            ,   ,      ,     .            ,  ,  .  
      ,     .
       ,        ,    .
   .
   .: "...    -   2003 . 
 .  ,         .              2- .   , ,   ,  .     ,                        (,    "", ),      .
         , 
     ,     (      ,           )        ".
     ?
: 15  2003    15 ,            200 ,     "".   ,               .  ,   .           ,        .        ,   ,   ,        ,       ,  ,        .
       ,    9    .

----------


## AristoS

,        .
           300 . .           3 . .
   ,       ,        12 .
     ,       ,      ,  , ,  ,      (.. 1,2,3 . 212   -  4  10  /,   ).
          ,     .    , ,             - ,    ,   ,              ,       ,     ,  
    .
 ,    ,    ,          .    ,         .      .
     1996        "" - *** '   ,                 . .

   ,                              .
  ,       ,   ,       , -         .
   ,  ,   "    ...", "  ", "    "           .      ,         .     
      .
   ,             ,   .  ,  , ,    ,                .

     ,   ,  :
-                            ;
-     25 ,   
 ()      -  45 ;
          ()  ;
-      
                . (    ,      ,       .         ,  ,  );
-                              .
         ,     ,   ,   ,       ,     ,         .
              ,       .                .

   ,                    ,      .
 ,  ,                 ,    . ,               .          ,                 ,         - "",     .

          ..            .    ""     4 .  (,   ,     2005 ),     .  ,        ,      .
       ,     .       , - .         .  " "    "" -    200-250    100-150 .  . .    -   ,  ,  -   , ,          .      ,   ,     .        , ,     .
         ..     ,            -            ,    .   -       .

----------


## AristoS

: , ,                          ,     .
               .    ,         ,       :
-  ,       ..   ,  .. ;
-     ..,      ..;
-       ..;
-      ..;
-       ..;
-          ,    ,       ;
-     ,      .
        -  ...             .  ,            .
.. ,        ,      .       .   2005             3,9 .  ,   2006        3,5 .  ,      100%.
  ,        ,          . ,  2005     346      ,   51     77    ,  11 .
       ,   ,              -  ..,             ..,         ...
              ..        ,  ,        ()      .   ,           .  ..    ,      ,     .      ,    ,     ,       .
        ,     ,             ...      ,    ,           ,  ,          (      .         ),    (       .       ).
    ,   -     ,      . ,      ,  (), ,  ()    , ,     .
        .  ,          . 158 (),       ,     . 165         .     ,      .
     ,          , -   , -       .        .
                      ,   ,      .



-  " "

----------


## AristoS

-   .     ,         .

            -  ()  .           ,     ,   .     ,    ,        ().     ,                  ,  .           ,  .        ,         .

 948      198.   150          .  44   .  ,   ,     ,   .

    ,  ,    .          .                     ,  .      .         :   ,   ,       .       ,  ,              ,     ,  .

       ,      ,         ()  .            .       ,     ,    ,  .          ,          .  -               .                 ,   .



""  148 (1675)  11  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

-     ""   ,      "" ,   . ,     ,                    . 
       :          #14,    ,   .      ,      ,  ,    ,   (         ""). 
   ,  2000      ""    ,      ,     . ,  ,    ,         ,     . 

      ""  .    ""          .    ,           , ""          .              .    ,    ,               ,    ,     ""  ,    .   .              . 
    ,  ,  ,         ,        .        ,      . 

        ,             .         ,  ,  19  15  , ,        ""       2000 .        "" "",    .

         ,     .     ,           ""      ( )   ""      .  ,    -, , , ,       ,    "".  ,       ""     ( )   2003   . 



"" 147  11  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

,    '  '.  23-  ,       .

       .   ,          .

     15         .   ,               ().

,  22               ,       130  .    '  ',  ''   '   .. '.          .

,          20-21 .


.

----------


## AristoS

,   .        ,       .   ,     -   ,           .


         .   , , ,   :      ,      .      ,      ,     .          .           ,    .     .      ,        .         .         . 


          ,          .

         ,    .  .       .








 ,  -    -   , :


-   ,   , -    .  ,       .                 .  ,            .    ,    .   ,      -   .


 ,  -7  -   ,  :


-     .     ,     .  ,        ,      ,  .       ,        .      ,     ,   -     .      .           .



"  "  14  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

,  ,            .      ,      .   ,      ,            .       -      .            ,         ,    -.

       10        .            ,               -          .     6    ,  .      ,   ,       .

    .   ,    , ,     ,  .
         -     -   ,         .          ,   ,           .       -,              .

    , ,     , ,  ,       ,    ,       .


  ...



"  "  31 (210)  14  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

. ?
  ,  ,       .            .    ,   ,            ,     .
            .       .   ,     ,   .     ,       .
   ""    2004-2005 .    ,            .

 ,  ,   . ,  ,   .            ?

     2004 ,    ,    ,      . 1  2004      "", 8  -     , 12  -  - -33, 8  -   "", 10       "", 4      "", 9  -   ""   .  2004     ,       177.  2005  - 117.     2006     - 55 .
     ,    ,        .         ,    ,   ,     .

     ?

        ,    18  2002 .     ,    .

       ,            ?

  . ,        .          .     , , ,   ,   .     -   .   -     .
  ,        ,       . ,  , ,          ,    ,     ,      .
     ,    -       .          -        .
      ,     ,      .   ,          .. ,   .
      -    - .     .

          ?

 ,           , ,   .    ,   . -,           ,      . -,        .           .

         ,  ,     .  ,        ,     ,            ,      ,  .       ?

  ,       ,   ,   , , ,    , ,  .
    ,        , , ,   . ,        " ". ,   ,  ,         -   .   ,  ,  ,    ,       ,       .
  -   ,     500,       1000 .
 -    ,       .
    ,    ,       ,      ,       : , ,   ..

,    ,     " ",       .

 .    -    .    ,    .
       2003 . ,  ,       .     ,       ,      ,          .  1000         .
    ,     ,        .    -   ,  -   ...    -       .   -    ,  40%     .
    ,  ,   ,    :    ,      ,        -  . ,         ,           .     :      ,  .
       .
         26  2004  "        -   ".     ,      ,    - ,      ,       .

    ,       ,    ...

,   - ,    .      ,     , ,   ,    ,        ,     .       "" -            .          ,         
-  .

    ,     .

  .      ,  .   ,    .                .         .   "  "  " "         .
         ,  ,  ,   ,   ,   ,   .
         ,       .  ,    .         .
     , ,   , .      .           ,      ,    "  "  " ".
   ,                      .                   -   .

----------


## AristoS

:   ,  ""      ?

   :  -  - .      :    ,    . ,  ,         ,  .          ,    ,      .

 ,       2004 .         ?

  2004       .   35     .         ..             .       ,   ,    ,    .       .
  ?    :  .       24  2004   " "-", ,   ""  -    .       ,   .   40   .             " "  .
     .     :      ,     ,           .       ,  ,      :  ,          .              .

 ?

 .  2005-2006     26  .    11  .     6   : 5 -  2005   1 -  2006-. ,     2005    ""                   .              .        10 .
          .
,                .  ,    ,       , ,          . ""     ,    ,       .               ?          .

          ?

 ,      ,  2004-2006    47  .  ,     159  330 -    .    ,  213 (), 165 (  ), 327 (    ), 126 (), 179 (   ), 112 (     )  .
      .  2005    ,       " "",        . ,   ,         .
  2006       5     ,       " "-".

      ?


  2006           346  ,           2005 .    51  ,  11 .

  ,  ? :        ?

 ,       ,        5-7 .      ,     .      .   ,  ,   ,    ,    ,  .   - ,    ,            .

       ,  ,        ,      ?    ?

          , , , , , -.        , , ,    ,      ,     -,     . , 3  4        ,     ,     ,        .
         ,  .         ,                .

    ,          ...

,  .    ,      .   ,       ,   . , ,          .      ,  ,        -  .            .

        ?

  ,   ,      ""  .   ,         ,     ,    .

    ,    ...

  .   ,     .  ,     1  2006    "     ,  ,       "       ,   .        .   ,     ,
     .    ?      ,      ,    .    ,      ,      .       ,  ,        ,    30 .
    ,     ,          .    ,   , ,  ,    . 
   -     :         .  ,  ,          .
  ,   ,      ,            .         ,           ,      , -  ,    . .             ,     ,      
.

     :   ?

  ,     ,  .     .      ,   ,       .     ,  ,    ,  , ""...     .
 ,   ,       ,     .  ,       ..            .

      - ?

     2002      "" .         -  -   .   -   ,        ,         .

     ,    ...

   . , .   ...      ,         .   ,   ,   .   ,       ,    ,  .
     ,     . , ,       ,    .       ,        ,  ,  , .  ,           .  !            ...

  ,    ,        ,     ?

    ,     ,      .        .      ,        -    " " (234-04-00, 631-11-77),    .        ,  ,   ,   .    :      ,       .



" "  15  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

""        " " 


   ()           .        ,        . 

       ,     .   -   ,                .      -      ,            . 

           ,           .       .    ,        ,                 . 

             .   ,       ,         -   ,            .

----------


## AristoS

,   ,       (   ),         .        -    .

     , ,    ,   .        :  -      -  .     ,   .   ,      .

        105 ( ).       ,        ,          .  ,      ,        ,           .

    ,         .  ,        ,     . .

   ,       .   ,    ,      .        :         (   .      . )       .     ,   - .   ,         .

----------


## AristoS

$5  


       .    "  "      $5 .   ,          .
     "  " (UTG)      ,     UTG     " 24."  .              (    UTG)   " 24."   $5     .

"       $5      .     .  !       ,       ,    .           ?     ?     ,       ". 

   UTG      " 24.",     " ",     .       .  ,  ,           "" ,   .   ,  UTG      ,     ""  $5 .     ,       .

"    ,    .      ,         UTG   "24.".             .         ,   ,      ". 

   .    ,  ,    ,    .         dp.ru,     , ,     ,   .     ,     ,  " 24.".  - ,         .        ,          .

 ,         Forex,        , , ,   ,  . 

     "-"    "  "  " 24."  .    UTG            " "  .          .

"       ,   ,  ,    .  ,   ,      .  ,          .      ,       ",      ,   ,     UTG.

,         " 24."  .    - ,   UTG 100 . .     ,      . DP.RU    .



dp.ru

----------


## AristoS

,      N4   ,      ?    -    .   :    ,          ?

  13-      .            ,     , 5.    -                  .  ,     ,   :      .

  .        ,    :         .    .   -      ,  5.      ,     ,       2 .  ,     .         ,      .  ,            1    .

     ,   : -   .  ,    ,  ,   .            -,      .    ,           .       (          ):  -    .

,  ,            ,      :    ?        .

    .        - ,        -  1,3     25  2006 .    . 26      .

             .     ,     -         .  29   .                 ,      ...

    ,     :       .  ,      ,         .               .

  ,  .   ,      ,     ,  ,   .      ,          .    : ,         ,   , ,      .

  ,       ,           , -       .                          -,    ...

 -    .               .         .      ,    :

    ,    ,   ,       ,      .    .  ,          .          -.          ,        ,    ,   !

               . -  - ,    ,   ,                    :  ,       .      ,     ,      ,           ,  .

     -   ,            -      - . -     :

 ,   ,      !

   ,      .

    ,    ,    -,    ,     .

,       , , ,   -.  :      ,           ?

,    , 5,  ,     :   ,     .  ,      ,     .



.

----------


## AristoS

,           ,         "".           ,          .  Ford, Nokian, Merloni            . 

    "",       0,5    ,                     ,   ,     .    ""   $2 .               ,         .   ,      ,        .       . 

 ""     :          .              (   )        -       11     15 ,  .  ,        ""  ,       ,           15 .        " "           .         , ,  "    ". 

          .  2001     ,          ( 2006   $150 ),   23 .      "  ", " ", "-", IKEA, Nokian, Merloni. 

   ,        "",             ,           . 

 -         ,    ,      ,                -.   ,   "",  2006    70%,          $3,5 .  ,       $10-12 .  .        . ",       ",   .              . 



""  154  22  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

,      N4   ,      ?    -    .   :    ,          ?

  13-      .            ,     , 5.    -                  .  ,     ,   :      .

  .        ,    :         .    .   -      ,  5.      ,     ,       2 .  ,     .         ,      .  ,            1    .

     ,   : -   .  ,    ,  ,   .            -,      .    ,           .       (          ):  -    .

,  ,            ,      :    ?        .

    .        - ,        -  1,3     25  2006 .    . 26      .

             .     ,     -         .  29   .                 ,      ...

    ,     :       .  ,      ,         .               .

  ,  .   ,      ,     ,  ,   .      ,          .    : ,         ,   , ,      .

  ,       ,           , -       .                          -,    ...

 -    .               .         .      ,    :

    ,    ,   ,       ,      .    .  ,          .          -.          ,        ,    ,   !

               . -  - ,    ,   ,                    :  ,       .      ,     ,      ,           ,  .

     -   ,            -      - . -     :

 ,   ,      !

   ,      .

    ,    ,    -,    ,     .

,       , , ,   -.  :      ,           ?

,    , 5,  ,     :   ,     .  ,      ,     .



.

----------


## AristoS

..      . ,       ,  ,     .

  - .     ,      .

-  ,    ?

 ,    "": -  ,    ,            ,    .              ,       2005     .      . .     -      -     .      .        2004   .        (. 159, . 1  ),       .          ,    ,    .

 : -    ?

 ,    "": -         . 
                 ,    .

 1992          ,                 .  ,          :     30   .  ,      .  1995          .

   ,  21  2003 ,             ,      .         .  ,         ,      ,    :     ?       ,       ?

 : -    ,        .

 ,    "": -         ,    .      ,  ... (. 212  ).    ...   ,      ()  ... (. 213  ).     ,   ,     .       (    31.03.2004 .   41/2711-04,     27.07.2004 .   -41/6331-04),   .        2004 .

     ,            ,   ,   .         .  ,     2003    ,     .       ,           ?

 : -             ?

 ,    "": -     ,   .     ,   ,    .      .    ,    ,    ,        .            ,   .   ,     ,   :     .     .        ,    .   2003       .      ,          .            26%    :  ,     .       ,       .  , ,         .         (74%)  ,      .

 : -     ?

 ,    "": - ,        ,       ,     .           ,  ,      .      ,   ,    ,      .    .

 : -  ,    -  ...

 ,    "": - 10    .                (     ). 6    .      ?     40         .  20        ,      ,  -   .            -   70  . ,  ,   ,   !          300    .         !

              , ,   .    ,    :   ,        .          .    ,       ,          .       .       ,   ? ,      ...



" "  23  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

15 ,  9.30 ,     10  .            .            .    .    .

     ,     *     * :      *   *         * 1990- ,            ,        .
   -  *   28 ,        .   *     *   *               * .
        -* (   *),     ,  *  1996 ).

   :    3  2003     *    ,   *,        ,  *        * .        *: .       ,     13.    * ,  ,   ,  .
   *     .  ,    .       *   *:  , *   * (          ). * ,   *,     *  , *           10 .

    .  , *  .     ,     - *,   *      . *  ,    *   2000       .

,    û     ,    , ,       ( *,      ),           .
   *  .

----------


## AristoS

"           


              -       7  ,          .

   - ,             -       :     ,  -,    ,   - ,  ,   ,  .

  -  ,              .        .                .

    -      -        2006 ,        .

    ,     -         .  -         . 


.

----------


## AristoS

,  .  ,  ,  "  ,      ,  ,    ".

      .    ,          ,    " ",     .    - ,         -,      .           . , ,       ,        .  ,     ,      . 

       .            .  ,             -       -            ""   . 

          20 ,  .     ,    . " , -  . - -, ,  - .    ".   "      ". "    ,    ,         ,   ", -   . 

                " "  "".    ,      .    ,    -   , -    .         ,   -     "    ". 

 , , ,    - ,    ,   ,       ,    . ,   "",     .    ,    ,   "  ".           . 

        .                ,  ,     ,     .    ( ,    , ,     ) -          .   : "     ,           ,  ,     ".   ,            ,      .     , ,        . 

  ,         ""     .       ,     ,   . ,  , ,        . 

   "",       , -     .            : "     ,        .     ,      ".

,  - "  " -  -             .  ,   ,      .   ,     ,         ,       .

  ,      ,    .     ,              . "      .      ,  ,    .      : "  ,      ?".     - ""     .   ,   .



""  154  24  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

,    23.08.06

            ,   .

,  ,  30 ,         .     ,   ,   ,    ,     .

  ,           ,          ,    .   ,         .

  ,        .       91  (  ),        .

    -            159,  4   (    ).

        2005 ,        .      ,    -       .



.

----------


## AristoS

,             ,   .     2004    177    ,  2005   117. 

   ,  ,     ,       ,      ,      . 

      ,          ?

   ,    Prime Insurance     Prime Group,            . "     933  ,    ,       ,    -      .         ,   .  ,         0,5%   .          () ". 

,           .       ,      ,    .  ,          ,          . "        ,      ", -  .

         ,        ,         . "        ,         ", -  . 

"           , ,   ,     ( ),        ( )". 

,      . ,           .        ,          .      :  ,        .         ,    - ,       .

----------


## AristoS

,       ,     .             ,     .

      ,    22              -.         .        ,     .      300  . 

  .       ,            2026 .            - , ,    .     : ,     .          .           ,   . 

  2004     -          .     ,            ,      . 

  2005          .       ,   ,    . 

       :        .    :      ,  ,            .        . 

 ,      -      .        .       ,        . 

,     ,   :  ,    .        .    .          ,    ,  .      ,     .         . 

     .     48     ,    ,      .           ,     .   ,       ,     ,    .       . 

,           :    .   ,      ,        ,        ,    .      ,  .            ,   .

          ,      -. ,         9  ,        .      ,             .    21  . 

  :      ?    462 .  ,      260  . ,       ,      ,       ,   . 

    ,    .          .  ,      .  -        ,  ,   .   ,      . 

  ,      ,  :         ,      .        .           .     ,      ,   .



" "  05  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

? 

    -               -  . ,          ,   -   ,   2007 .       .


,   80% ,           ",  20%,  , ,  ,  .. -     .    ,       ,  -     . ,  ,      .      -  ,   ,   ,          -   ,     -    ,      .  ,   -   " -      .   ,  ,         ,            . 


,      ,       -        .   ,     ,     ,      -2" -  ,      . ,    , ,          ,     . 


   ,     -  ",        - .      .     -   " -  ,          .   -  ,            ".

----------


## AristoS

.    VIP-? 

       ,      .
 2005  ,      ,    ,    .  ,       ,    -  .    :         ,     .  ,     .      .       (     )    -          .      ,      -  .  -    ? -   ? .   .     .
             ,          . (      ).     ,   .      ,    .       ,    . .
       2005        ,    ,    - .      ,  .      : ...   ,  !    ....          .       . ,        ,   , ,  ,           .    ,  ,     ,    .   ,    ,   ,    .
    -:  -     ,         .     .             .
   .        .             ,          (,  ѻ    ).
               .           , ,    .       .      (    ).  :  ?      : ,    .     .      .          :      ,      -   .    .    -         ,     .             .
     -  .               ,      .           ,    ,  .           .

          .      2006-   .        ,            ,   .  -   ,   ,         .     -   .               .        ,        (     ѻ  -  ).

  -      . , ,   , -    .     .    ,   -   .        .

     .           .          .    -  ?

      .   VIP-  ,           .  ,     ,     ...      .


.

----------


## AristoS

"505" 

 !  !


            .      ,        . -   ,    ,   ,                      .    505   ,         -  .   ,     ,  ,         .    ,      ,      .        ,     ,    .       , ,     ,       .

             .  ,            .   - , ,       . 

                .  ,   ,   ,        -         ,       . 

             ,   .            .          λ,      .        ,   ,           .            , ,        505,         .     - ,      ,   . 

 G8      ,        .     (       ),               ,         ,           -.       ,        . 

  ,    ,        ,        .              . 

   -              .     ,   ,    ,     .     :  ,  ,  .         . 


www.505.ru

----------


## AristoS

"505",       ,   ,   ,         -     DVD-  CD-,          .        ,     ,    . 
     -   "505"  ,    ,     ,     . "       ,  , ,   ,    ' ' $10 .    ,          .  ,     ", --   . 

  "505",    -  ,      ( 60 . ),      -.     15 ,     .     :   "505",     ,     -- "", "", ""  . .   ,   ,  $12-15 .    ,   "505"  20-25%   .

   ,     ,    "505",      :     .      ,     . "  , --     , --  ,            '',    "".         "":  ,   .   ,    ,   :       . -      $10 .".

  ""     -       "         -   ".  " ...",   ,     ""  .    ""       --       ""  -   .  , ""      ,     "".

        (),         "505",   . "       .          --  '', '', '505', '', ''  . .     ,    .  '505',     ,    :   80-90 ,   ", --      .     1-   #8    ,     ,    "505"  . "   ,    .   ,      . ,       :     ,    ,    ' '  ", --   .

          .      : "              '', ' ', 'DVD-'  ,    .        '505'.      ,  , ,   ". 

          "505"   . "'505'  -.     .    ,          .  ,          --        ,   ,  '505',  ", --      "-"  .       ""   ,     "505"    : " '505'        ,      .  ,    ,          ". 



""  168/  11  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

""  "505"   

 15.00                     "505".    , PR-   "505",     ,    .      ,    ""     .   "" ,       ,        .     ",  ".    ,       ,    ,    : ",  ,   !", "   !", ",    600    ".     ,       ,       . "     .        ,     -     ", -   .



" " 171 (2248)  15  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

18  2006
 "505"    


                      : "  ,   "505", "     "  .            "     ,           -, "      "    ,      ".

   ,   ,  ,   "505"      . "        , -   ,    "-".    ,   ,    "505",   .       - .    ,     ,     .



" " 172 (2249)  18  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

- - ,     .              .               .    ...

-  ,     -               ...
-               .  ,   .           (         ),      ,    . ,     ,       ,   .     ,   ,  .         ,     .   ,             . -  , - .   ,  ,          .     ,     .  ,        ,    .

 ,  ,  ,    ,     ,         .      ?    ,    .       -   -  .        ,   15  .  ,    ,    ,        .           ,       .

- ,                 -      ?

-    .    ,       .    -   .         .   ,        .   : -          ,          ,  -   .

- , ,        .           ?

-               .           .        ,              . ,      ,       .               -    ,       ,  ,  .

-                       ,         17.3 .   - ?

-   .  ,      .   ,                ,  . ,   ,      . ,          ,     ,     .   ,      ,      .

-          ?
- ,    -  .       ,    , ,      .        .  :      .  ,    .          .

-          ,     - ?

-     .      .   ,      ,      . ,    -     . ,   ,   -        .     ,       ,     .   ,          .    ,    -  .       , , .        -  - ,  ,   .       ,     .

 ,           ,     ,       .    ,              (,      ),    . ,   -       .              .         ,        .



"  "  36 (215)  18  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

.  2006             ,    .   .   -    ,       . .       -      -         ,   .     .    .   ,        .



, ,                 ,            .   2001         .

 2003         ,      .   -     54   (   80 ),      .     .        .

  ,         .         -     ʻ    .   .     . , 1       -         ,     .

              .      ,     ,       .             .

  ,  

        7-8 ,        .        .         ,           .        .              ,    .     13:30.

           .    ,          . ,     ,   ,   :   ,          ...   .    (     )        ,           .

   , -          , ,      .        -    .      , ,   ,       .        .    ,       ,       ,     .  .           .   , ,      .

      , ,   - ,       16    .        .

         -.   ,             .    ,      ,    ,   .  16          - ,       .

  ,  :      .

       ,    .   -   ,      .       ,   .

           162   - .         ,           .



 ,       -.    , ,    .

   -     ,                - ,      . ,          .   ,        ,      ,      ,        ,    .    :  ,       .

  :      -   ! - . -,  -?      ,          ,    .         .    ,     ,  ,      . -,     ?  ?  ,                 . ?         .          .     . ,   ,    .        (,    )  .      . ,    ,      ,        .          ?  ,  ?     ,     .       .  ,    ,   .



     ,    -.  ,   ,    ,       -   .        .      .    .     , , ,       .   .   ?   .   ,       .   .  .       .      .          .   ,   ,   ,    .

    .  ,              .       -,       .             . ,             -   ,     ,    ?

 ,         . ,   ? ,      .

 ,             -2008,         .    -           -   .

            ,    .       :          ? ,              ?

      -        .    ,       .             ,     . ...?

P.S.
            ,     ,   : ...          ....   ,   -     .



.

----------


## AristoS

""   - 

        -   "",        .  ,      , ,      ,    ,   ""    .    ,            . 

 "" 

   ,       "",      ,     .             .   ,  ,           . 

    .          , 13    "".      54  ,      "".  ,   150 ,   "-"        .  ""  -    "-"  ,      ,   . , ,    . 

         Mercedes,             ,   .    ,       . 

    68-   ,         ,       .  ,  ,      : "     ".       ,   ,        .     : "   -,   ,     ,     ". 

,       "",    .      .    "-",     . 

   (   "",  "  ". ),   "",               , ,          "". 

,    ,   : "   ,       ,    ". 

     ,  ,    .     ,      ,        .               "        ". 

    ,      50-: "    ,      ,          ,   ,   ". " 50       ,       ",  .          , , ,         . 

       .     ,        ,         : "     ".    "" ,     ,        .             ,  ,  ,         ,   : "  ,     -,      -  ". 



 "-"          "",   2000    .     150   ,    54     . 

     "-",   ""      1990- ,     ""      ""            ,    - . "   ,       ,  .     2003  ''           .           -  (        ),          (  ,    '' 8     '') ,  ,       ".  ,        ,   ,   ""    . 

      "  "   ,                    . ,      246,2    1,3  .  , 200 . .    180 . . .  .         $1 .                 . 

  "  "     ,         ,     : "           .        '-'                200  .     17     .      .     ,   ,      ,  ''.     ,  ,     ,  .      ,        ". 



""  174  19  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

-   


    ""      .

 ,        .

     "-" .  -  " "  " (,   ) ,      ""         .

    ,         .  ,   ,      ,        ""  ,      .

  ,        "-"   " " - 54  ,    .    , ,   ,      "-"   (    ),         "".

       ,   "  ",            .       $1 . "      .  ,      ,    "".     ,   ", -      " ",     ""  .

,    54     ,  ""    .         ,     ,    ,    ""  7      200   ( 2000 .).     .

   ,   "",         ,     ""     "".           ,         .

    ,   ""     "          ",        .

          ""  .  ,     , ,         ,       .   "",         ""        (. 162   - ).

"       ,   ,    .  ,    ,   ,   ,    ,    ", -        ,       . -  ,     "",                "".

  " "  "               .



" " 173 (2250)  19  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

"",             ""  ,   .      "",    .        . 

     -  "",  7          ,    .   "",     "",   ,    ,      .       ,             ,     " ".

       ,     .        ,         ,    ""  ,    ,   ,         .     ,       ""  ,     .       .

 " "  ""   ,        54    . ""    2000    "",     .       (    "-")  "  ".  "-"  ""     ,   2003  ""    .   ,        ""     200  : "  ,    ,    ".   ,      40   "-",     ,       "" . "       ,  '' (   2004           ,   "-"),   '-'   ".     ""  ,  "-"    ,  ,  ""       .

  "-"  ""    2005 .    ""           ""   ,      150  .     "" .         -      .     2006   ""     ,     "".  , ""      (   ""),   "  ",        250 .   ,             $1 .   ""  ""   ""     (      97 ,   - -- 120 ).      ""        ,      .   1     ,      ,           .      (         ""  ),   "  "  ""   ""   "    -       -   ".      ""   "",  "".



""  175  20  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

:            ? 


     ,   ,  -   ,  ..

  ,         -    .            ?, -  .

  - ,            .

   ,  ,  ,    .


.

----------


## AristoS

.          .   ,        100 .   .
  2005       346     -.   ,   ,      ,  2005        120 . .     -  ()      ,    , , ,    -.



  ,         ,    -.    -     -  (     ) ,        .   - ,    ,        , -      .   - real estate,   .

  ,        .      "   "  ,              : "    .        ,     " ".       ,  ,    ,   . , ,      ,       ,      ,   .

   ""   ,       .         ,   . "    ,       ,    ", -    M&A ""  .  ,           .   "",       25%    .           - ,   .

 - 

                    .           .  ,     ,      ,        . ,    . 

                  ,         . "        ,      ", -  .    ,         "",        . 

         .      ,   ,     ,  ,      .        , , ,  ,    .            . "       ,       .       ,  , -   . -      ,   15   - ,  , ,      ". , ,         ,    ? "   :     .  , ,  ", -  ""  ,    .  ,             ,   ,    .

 ,  ?

       . "    , -   . -  ,    ,            ".  ,    ,  . 
"     ,   -    .  ,          ,     ", -  ""    "".            .  ""       ,     -.     ,   ,      .
""     -,       ", -   "".          :                  .



           . ,               ,   .      ,      . 

         ,      ,      .   ,    ,   ,    ,      .
           .      .       ,       .         ,      :  ,    ,    ,   -,     ,     .      ,      .
,      .  ,        ,     ""   ?         ,      ,  " "     .                .

----------


## AristoS

" ,    ..." 


   :          , ,      ,  ,   .      ,       ,    ,          ,       .           ,    ,    -.   ,     ...

     .             (    )  :

-  , -   , -    -  .

-  ?                -  .     ,    :         ?

-  - -    ?! , ,   .    ,         .  ,            .       .

         .   ,      .  ,    .      -  . -  ,        .

- , ,             .

-            ?

-  ,   ?

-    !          .  ,    ?   ,           .          ,   ,    ,      .     ,    .   ,   ,  ,   .

-     ?

- .      ,     ,      -  . ,   ,      ? ,  ,  , ?

-   ,        .

-     ,    . ,      .    , ,      ,   .    ,   ,      .

-         : ,       ,       ...

-    ,   ,    ,   ,    .           .     , ,  ,        ?    ,                ?      ,        400 .  ,       ,      . -,     .     .    ,     ?

-    ...

- ,  . , ,   ,    . ,  - ,      ,      .   ,      , ,    - ,  ,   -  .

- , ,    ?

-  .       .     ,    ,  .       ,       ,        .           ,    .     :           , ,  ,        - , , ,  ,   ! ,   ,        .

- ,   ,         ,     .  ,       . ,   .    ,          .

-    ,   ,    ,       .  ,     . ,     ,     ,      ,      , ,         .                 !       -!

  ,   ,                      .      ,      , ,  ,        ...

- ,   ,  ,            .

-  ,       ,     .   ,   ,    .       ,     .



.

----------


## AristoS

""   


           ,     ,    "" 15-19   .   -   "  " (   "")  .

  ,           ,     . ,      19 ,      "".       -         ,      68-       .

,  15     ""         , ,   ,    -    ,     ,   "".

     ,  13.30   ""     -  25-30 ,     (  ,   ).        . ""   ,           .      .  ""        .        ,   ,    -        .  "" ,            ""  ,         ""   "",              ,   .   ,      ""     "",  ,      .   ,      " "         "  "  ,  "".   ,     ,    .           .

16          "" .    ,  8   15      ,              .          "",       .  ,    ,  .

              162  2   ( ).              -   .




.

----------


## AristoS

-       .

            ""    -.

"    ,      , -   ,   "  ". -     .   "" -         .             .     ,       , ".



   ""                .     ,     .

          -   ,      " ": "      ,        ,     .    ,   , ,  .       ,      .

      ,        () .       .     ,          .

      ,     ,    .     .  -       -.

,   ""     . ,   .        .         .  ,  ".




" " 176 (2253)  22  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

-       .

            ""    -.

"    ,      , -   ,   "  ". -     .   "" -         .             .     ,       , ".



   ""                .     ,     .

          -   ,      " ": "      ,        ,     .    ,   , ,  .       ,      .

      ,        () .       .     ,          .

      ,     ,    .     .  -       -.

,   ""     . ,   .        .         .  ,  ".



" " 176 (2253)  22  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

""     ,    ,     .

 ,       -  , ,         ""    ,        .

"     ""       -    ,  ,    .      .       ,       ,      .        .  (,     "")   , "" ".

     "",      ""   ,   : "   ,       ,      ".



-   1990- .  ""        .

-    ""   2000 . -           .

-     ,  ,  "",            -  "".

-     200   (  90- .)    7  .

-   ""       ,  " "  ",    -  "-".

-  2006 .  "-" .       ,   " "  ":  "-",  " - "  .




" " 176 (2253)  22  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

""      


   , -             ,   .

 ,   ,   , .  ,          .

,  15        ,   ,    ,            .

         ,            .     .


.

----------


## AristoS

:        


           .             .

  ,          -     :       ,    ,      .       .      -,    , -    .

   ,     ,         ,  .



.

----------


## AristoS

, 142,        


         ""  , 142,      ,    ,  .

  ,      ,  ,   .

   ,  ,        "-71" ( )         800        142   .      .   ,             .  -   -    ,     .      28 .         ( ),   ,        .   8      ,    15.30   -      .       ""    ,       .

  ,    .       ,      ,      ,         "  ".


.

----------


## AristoS

*   *      .     *,    *             *.    15       *    ,    .     *            * .    , ,   ,  *  :    *-,     , *    .  *         ,   .      *  .  *       *    162  2   ( ).

  *  * .   *      .       * ,  *  ,   *     .     *   .  *  , *   ,     *    .  *  .   *,     * ,   *.         .

   *    *.  , *     *    *   *.       , *   .

     ,  *    *.           ,          ( ).           .   *       *,    *  , *    *     *     .   *    ,     .            *    *    .            *,       ,      * ,  *   .    ,           .

   *    . *   *     *    * ,          2003 .    *    .  -           ,       ,     *,           . ,    , *   *  . *  -*    * . 




""  35 (529)  25  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

.  2006             ,    .   .   -    ,       . .     000  -      -         ,   .
    .    .   ,        .



,                  ,      -     .   2001         .

 2003         ,      .   -     54   (  - 80 ),      .     .        .

  ,         .         -     ʻ    .   .     . , 1         -       ,     .

              .     ,     ,       .     -        .

  ,  

 , 15 ,      7-8 ,        .        .         ,           .       .              ,    .     13.30.

           .    ,          . ,     ,   ,   :   ,         ...   .    (     )        ,           .

   , -          , ,      .            .      , ,   ,       .        .    ,       ,       ,     .  .           .   ,   ,    .

      , ,   - ,       16    .        .

      .  
,  ,       ,   .    ,      ,    ,   .  16          - ,       .

  ,  :    -  .        ,    .   -   ,      .       ,   .

           162   - .         ,           .

0   

        -.    , ,    .    -     ,                - ,      . ,          .   ,        ,      ,      ,            .    :  ,       .

  :      -  ! - . -,  -?      ,          ,    .         .    ,     ,  ,      . -,     ?  ?                  . ?     po    .       -   .    
.        .       ( -   )  .      . ,    ,      ,        .          ?  ,  ?     ,   -   .       .         .



         -.  ,   ,    ,       -   .        .      .

  .     , , ,       .   .   ?   .   ,       .  -  .  - .       .  -     .          .   ,   ,   ,    .

    .  ,              .       -,       .             . ,             -   ,     ,    ?

 ,         ? ,   ? ,      .

 ,             -2008,         .    -           -   .

               ,    .       :          ? ,      ,      ?

      -        .    ,     ,  .       -      ,     . ?..

P. S.             ,     ,   : ...          ...



"  "  37 (216)  25  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

000       ,           ,   ,      .

   ,     000         ,    ,     .   15     ,        . ,  , -  , -   , -            .

          000  -   .     ,       ,     .

 000         .          .      ,     ,      .     ,      ,     .        , ,     .           .      .    000     .    ,                 .

 2005               000            ,     , . 13, . ,      -   (,   ). 5  2005    ,         20  2005 . 25             - .

  ,             ,        .        .        ,         .            000 ,      .

    , ,   ,      ,       ,  ,          .

   ,     ,             .  ,           -           .  ,             ,              " ".       "".   5  2006  ( )   . 21       -     .

           .  ""    ""       ., .13, ..    5  2005  ""    .     ,  ""    16  1996 ,     ,        916 238     ,    ,   .       ,         .       000   000 -,  ,   ,        000 .   ,     000      ,             .       ,    .

***
  20        ,    ,   ,        .           .          (,         ),       ,    .      000    (   )  .        .   ,         15 . ,      ,    ,      .       .

    .       .          ""        .  ,     ,          ,       (  )   -   .           .   :       .  -  ...  .          ,   .  .      .        .      -         (,  ).

   ,       ,       .



"  "  37 (216)  25  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

"  " 


  ,        "":

 , -:

-       
.       ,    ?     (.).


 ,     :

-    , ,   ,     .  ,   ,   ,     .    ,   ,   .  ,   ,   .    ,    .       .     ,    .   .      .      .


 ,   :

-       .     .      .       ,          .     .    .   .


 ,    :

- ,    , -      162,  2, .


 ,       :

-  ,        .     , ,   ,    .    ,       .


 68-  :

-      .  , , .


 ,   68-  :

-     ,   .    68-  .


   :

-       .     .      ?    .


- :

-     .     .  , .       - ,  .     .


 :
  ,       :-),      .  ,      :     . ,        .

  ,        .    . ,    . ,    -    .   .



"  "  37 (216)  25  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

.       505,  15 ,  ,        . 

   ,              1  .

 505,    -  , ,                .   ,    ,      () λ ( ,        ),      505         ,  . 15  505           -,    .       ,       . ,   ,       ,       .

   505,  λ   :        .        ,  .     ,  ,    .


     -  .         ,   ,   ,   505. ,  ,          505  .  ,        G8,  ,           .

          λ,          . ,           26 .    ,  , λ                .    ,    λ,     (rg, ,   .),  80 .

  λ  ,          ,    .     ,   ,     .   ,  ,   rg,     ,       .    ,   .       Γ,    ,   ,     -ǻ    rg      .

      505       .      505  ,            λ   .         - ()   ,   .   ,          .      505,      ,     Γ.      ,   .

  ,   505        ,     ,         .       . λ       .  -  ,            ,      ,   505        ,   ,      λ (  , 20       ).


 ,    ,      505   ,        .   ,   ,        505       ,  λ,      ,   ,  ,   .          :  ,    505       .       λ  505,     . 

     505  .      ,       (  ,      ),         ,   ,      λ.           ,     .  ,       ,        505.             ,     ?

        λ , ,  .  , λ        .   ,    ,       (   DVD). ,    ,   λ. ,  ,            .      ,       ,   ,           . ,  ,    .   .


     ,       ,   . ,      ,     ,      .  ,                  ,        (          ).    ,                 ,     ,   .

      ,     ,        ,               (.   ).       ,     .            ,                -   .

,            ,      ,          . ,         λ.     ,  ,  ,       ,  .     ,  ,       .        -   , ,    .   ,              (      .  ).

     λ   .   ,    : ,              (), ,    ,        .

  ,        , ,            .   ,      ,       .       . ,    2000             .       ,     ,    ,       .

λ, ,   ,          . , -,  ,   ,   ,         . -,  ,    ,       .  ,     ,   ,      ,   , ,       .


      λ. ,      ,      505  .     ,     ,   -   . , ,      :         .           ,   λ.

,             ,     .   λ,         ,   ,         .  ,                 (     ), .        ,     ,  ,     .      λ   ,       ,           .  ,   -   ,      ,       .

  ,       ,           ,          .       .          ,        ,   CD  DVD      .               - ,     .       .



 - 35(289)  25  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

"      ""    


 ""      ,     .   ,       ""  .

   ,    ,           .  ,    , ""     ,      .  ,          "".

    "",   ""  - ,    ,     ,  "",    ""      , ,     . ,   ,       .      .     ""    .

   ,               .   ""   ,     ""   ,    ,   "".      , "    -   ,    ,    " ""   ""  ,    ".        - , ,    "",  ,         .

 ,      ""  ,   ,     ,    ""   8  .         .



.

----------


## AristoS

""     


       -  ,    "".     ""  "RG".

              "505",             "" (. ). ,    -   ,     "505"   "", ,       .

"    9  10  ,                 ,       " -           ,   ""  "RG".

-  "505"   ,      ,    ,     .    ,          "RG",       .

"    .        ,      ,          .         ,       "RG"   ", -   .



              "505".    ,   ,   ,      "505" ,                     -  .

"  ,    ,   " -   .    14  -   "505"  .     ,      "505",      (. , .139).   ,       ,    .        .            .   ""  ,    . " ,    "505",     ", -     ""  .

 ,      "505", ,      .    .



-  " ,        " ( "")   26 .   -    .

- ""  ,    ,     .

-   ""     "rG", "  ", "", ""  "".



" " 178 (2255)  26  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

,    "",          .

         .            "", ,   ,        ""  . "        ,    .    .   .   ,      ,    .   .  .    ,     .  . ,     .         ", -   .



      " ",        ""     $1 .   " "  ",        ,  ""     .   -          .    ,             

"      .       .      ,    ", -   .




-     ""      . 162   ("").

-       -   ,  ""    .



" " 178 (2255)  26  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

" ""            .

            .      ,      15     " ""  ,   ,     ,     ,    "",  ,          .

 ,  " "    "". "    ,       .      - ,   ,     ", -   .

,     ,     " ""        . ""  -  ,     "",     ,    "".       "",         "",     .



   ,   1990- .         .    ,     ,     .     .        -       ""   .           ,    " ""   "". "      -       "".       ,     .  ,          8  ", -   .



" " 179 (2256)  27  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

()            15, 16     . 

   ,               .          .   ,  ,            ,      ,      . 

     ,   ,    ,     ,      (       -)    ,     .  ,                 . 

   ,           .  ,      ,  -  ,     ,   ,       . 

, ,     ,  -      .  ,                   ,       ,          .                ,       . 

     ,   ,    1990-   .         (),      ().     . -     ,      .      .

----------


## AristoS

()   -   .      ,          .            ,             .

   --     . ,  ,      ,     - ,     . .            ,                .

         .         ,        ""  ,           . -        ,        ,   ,      .        ""     ,       .      ,       ,   ,      (            ,            ).

  ,     ,                -- ,          159  210  (""  "  ").         15 . 
 - ,          "   ".  ,         ,   "" (   " "),       .    2000-                 --   ,     " "      ,     .                --      .



""  182  29  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

.                  .        .

 ,  

           .         ,               . 

      ,      :             ?    , - -,           . 

,    ,    ,    .     -   ,           ,    ,        .           ?!          .

    , ,   ,     ,    ,      .   ,   ,   .    ,    .       .     ,    .   .      .      . 

 !.. 

      : -         90- .    : 15   13       ,   .    ,  ,             .  ,   ,           (     ,      ,        .  )  ,     ,   :  ,       .      ,     -  .

       ,            ,    68-  .    ,       ?!

  ,      .  .         . , ,       ,                    ,       .

     ,        .    ,    ,      ,    .  - ,      ,      ,  :   ,  !   ,                    .



      .   , ,  150    ,    54 .  2002             ,  ,       .             .   ,  ,       ,   - .     -  ,        .  2006      .      .

        .                    .   1,3 . .  , 200 . .    180 . .   .        .       ,     ,    ,  -      . 

 ,          ,      , ,     ,     .    ,              .  ,   ,    ,         15  .             .

      ,  ,     .

   !

          ,    . ,   . 19   7                     ,    .       ,       162   ,     . 

       .       .      ,    ,   .        ,         .     .    .   .

                 .        ,       .

       ,       ,     .     ,  ,      .

       -          ,    - .             .

         -,         .       .      -,    ,   .

   (    )           .    ,   ,    , ,       .

     ,     .      .    , ,      ,   .    ,   ,      ,   .    - ,      ,      .    ,       .  ,     .

          .          .    -.            . 

  ,     ,       -  ,    .

 ,           ,      .  ,  ,   ,     ,    ,     .



"" N36 (497)  2006 .

----------


## Registrator46

> ,             . ,        .   ,                 ,         -  15.     ,     ,   .
> 
> 
> ""  128 (1655) 14  2006 .


     .  200       .    -     .

----------


## AristoS

> .  200       .    -     .


 ,        ...

, ,   .

.

----------


## AristoS

"505"   


 1    "505"     .  ,     ,    .

   , -  "505",        1 ,     -   .  ,     ,       "".    ,       " " -     30 . "  ,          ,    , -   . -  1          ".

  "505"        ,     ""    "",  ,    "505",        .



         . "               .

       .         .         ", -      ""  .

700       "" 



" " 183 (2260)  03  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

""   "" 


    15    ""      .

   163   ()   ,    "" ,  20        "".   ,    ,  - . ,         "" 15        162   ().

 ,         ""          .         .

 ,     ""




" " 183 (2260)  03  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

"505",        ,   .     ,   ,      ,  .  9  14         .   ,    ,    $300 . 

    -           "   ". "      ,     30 .   ,  9  14   -  .      ,   --    ''", --   .

  ,   ,   "505"   . ,     (    )     .     "505",    , ""     .  ,     . "        #72  #100.       ,      ,    ", --   .

   ,     ,  ,    G8        .       "", "", "505", "", "",      .     ,      "505".     .    ,         (,     ,          -   . -- ).

        "505", ,      .            "". "           700  . ,    '505',    .      ,   ", --      .

    "505"       ,    . "    ,     ", --        .




""  185  04  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

""   


             *  -, ,   ,  *  "",  ,    .
   .    *     * ,    ,         " , *   ".     ,    , *       "  ".
  ,  *   .    .        ,           *          ?

 ,    "",   .    , ,  ,    *    ,  *  .
,        ,    "  "     "",      * "".      *,      ,   "": "...*      *     "",       ,       *  ""     - ". ,          ,   *,       *  .      "",   *,    , *   ,       ,     . 

  ,   ,   "": "...     *,      ".       .  ,       ,  ,    .    .  ,   "  "  ,     .  , , . ,    ,             (      ).    *   , , *  " ",         .
,     ,    ,      ,     .
    ",   "?   ?

.    .  , ,     " "       .  ""    .        ,     . ,     ,    , , , .         ,    .
           .    ,     .          *  .  .
, ,   .  *  ,   ""     .  ,     ,      .          ,    ,   -    .
  , ,                .          ,    ,      .
   ,   ,    ,   ,   ,     ,          .
         ,     ,    .     .   90-      ,    ,       .         ,      .        ,      ""  ,    "".      .
 99-          -  .            "".  ,   - , .   ,  ,    ,    "".    ""  - .
       ,     .     ,   ,   ""   ,    ,      .        ""     ,  .     ,     .


,                , .
    .   ,      -          .   ""  ,     .
   ,    ""        ""  ,   .  ,             .




" " 04  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

""   "505"   


 ""        "505".          Universal Pictures.

   "505" ,                  .

   "",           "",                . -  "" ,    .  "505",      ,     .     ,        .    "505"      .   , ,     , ,   - "505"  ,  -   .



  "505"      .      .      :    ""          .

  ""   ,   ,  28       "505"  : , 100,  . ,      ,     ,   1-   8    .    ,   ,    "505",   DVD-    ,    Universal Pictures.                    7.12  (     ).         -   ""   "",     "505".    ,    ,          146  (  ),      .

",      "505",    .  ,    ,  ,      ,  .      ,   "505"  ", -    "".



  ,               "". "     ,     ", -   .




-   ""          .

-            ,     Universal Pictures.

-            .



" " 185 (2262)  05  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

-           .         ,    .        ,       . -         .

       505.         ,    ,    230      .          ,       ,       DVD-  ,     .               .

   ,   ,           λ -      . λ       .     ,        .        ,         .              .

    ,      ,      ,         505.  :        505  .       -  ,   ,  λ          .

  505             .          :          ,     λ.

          :       .   ,         505 ,             .

       :    -,      ,   .       ,     ,       .

  ,      ,       . 9  10           .       ,        ,       .

 -         .   ,          ,  -     .        ,       505      λ.

         :     ,    ,         λ,     ,       ,   .     .            .

       .             .   ,     (       505)      ,      ,      .




.

----------


## AristoS

? 


,           ,                 ,    ,     ,   .   ,                            . 

        ,     . ,  ,    ,  ,     ,         ,   -,      -       ?  ,  ,    ,    : -.

,  

,  ,    - ,    -     -     .        .       .

 ,             8.10.2005        ,       . ..         15-   ,        .     , 9 ,      , 1-3,  ,        (  )   -.        1  . ,    ,         12  .            ,    . 



 ,   ,  ,  .    ,       .     ,    8              ,   .   ,      ,  50,37     . 

,    ,       ,      .    ,  ,     . ,        ,   .        ,  .      ,    .               .     ,       .     2            ,     .  ,       , ,   ,  ,        廅 

        ,           .     ,  ,   .  ,    ,   ,  .   ,  ,   . ,   ,    .         ,    ,          -  .   - .

-

 ,     2-19 ,         .        .        .    ,             .     ,      .         4000 . .  ,      , ,      ,             .           .  ,                .        50 000 ,      . 

2   , : ,          .        ,    ,     ,       ,       ,      .   ,            ,   ,     ,      .          2 . 

        ,  ,   .               .             ,  ,       ,     -.         .         ,                  .    , 19 ,     .  ,  ,   ,       .   ,   ,   ,      .



          ,       .

, ,     ,        ,      ,   ,       .             .     .

11                     .   ,        ()    -  (   2000 ,   2000 ,   30 000,   13 000 ).    ,     47 000 .      ,   ,      .     ,   ,      ,        .          . 

 ,     ,        . ,  8      (  ).   :           ,               . 

                .      .     (!)          .

,  ,   ,      . 

 ,      ,         . ,     ,     ,         ,        .   , .             .        .                8   5 . 



                 .         ,          . -         ,       .                .      2004 .   -    .     .   ,   .  ,        ,         ,    .          .      ,                .        . 

         (      ,    ).          .        ,         .    7     ,  25 . , , ,  , ,  2    ,          . 26  ,     ,    ,            23 .      ,         ? ,    ,   .        .

,    . ,        ,  ,   .   .   ?

   ,  ,     .   - ,                .

 , , . , ,             ( , ).    .  . 

: 

1.   ,       .

2.  :       , ,        ,             . 

 ,  ,    ,     ,    . ,      - ?



  ,    (         ) -  -. ,   ,   ,     11 . ,  10         ,    . 

          ,   .     .    ,   .

  ,     .  ,        2 ,      ,      .        , ,    ,   . ,  ,      .

      ,    .     ,    . 

  ,        4  .

,   ,     ,  -   .                -.     ,    ,    ,     .        .          - -   .           . -   

   ?       ,  . 

    ,     .    ,   . ,     ,      ,     ,     ,      ,       ,   ,    ,     .   ,      .     , ,     ,   ,     ,       .     ,        ,    - .


"  "  39 (218)  09  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

,    ?

         .   ,      ,       ()   .  -  : -     , -       .   ,    ,    ,  .

   ,     -      ,                 . ,     .

       90-  
     ?    
     ? , 
 !       ,    
 ,     . 
       -
 .       
    .      
     . 
  ,     
 .      
 -,     
  15 .      , 
     .
   *,    
      ;  
   , ; 

 ,   -          . 

   .       

" " ()  39 (186) 6  2006

----------


## AristoS

,   
     02.10.2006 


1.1.         . 
   "   ""  
191036,- ,, 2- ,7, 
7825466620 
782501001 
1037843123890 11.02.2003              -

     - 29.12.2001 !!!

----------


## AristoS

,   
     02.10.2006 


1.1.         . 
     "  ""
191187,- ,, ,3,  
7803069468 
782501001 
1037843126848 11.02.2003              - 

    - 07.04.1994 .

----------


## AristoS

"   "" 

 7808900407

    - 30.09.1992 

 ()  .


   .... ...

----------


## AristoS

70%         


         .   , 70            .

          ,       , , ,  ()    .

       .             :          ,       .

,            326  .         . ,   ,        ,     (, ,   ),  , , ,     .



.

----------


## AristoS

", , , " 
1027802768696 
http://egrul.nalog.ru/fns/fns.php?ogrn=1027802768696 
198095,- , , , , ,5, 
187330, , -, , , ,4, 


   "  " 
http://egrul.nalog.ru/fns/fns.php?ogrn=1027806067992 
187342, , -, , , ,22, 9

----------


## AristoS

" " ()  40 (187) 13  2006 



 -   -   ,   ,  - -   .             ; ,   ,   .           .        .       .  ,              .      , -  .          ,          .         ,     .  ,      , -   . -      ,         !                .
      ,       ,      .           ()               , .. ,       .          .        -,      15 .         ,     ,    .    ,          ,     , ,       ,             .

----------


## AristoS

:      


                      " ".

          "",            ,         ", , , " ("")   "-"    N15.

,    "",   :    ""     ""     70   ,        .

   ,             ,             , ,         ,   .                   .

                  .  ,   ""            N15      


.

----------


## AristoS

...  


           ,   1990-    .        ,          ,                 .          ()     :       ,  ...        , ,     :    ,  ...  .

 ?

  ,  , ,   ,   ,  21  2006-         ,     ,            ().    ,     ,    5   ,   ,      ,      ,  . ,       .                 N15,         ,         , , ,  ()   - -     .   ,          70      ,       .

,     ,         ʻ   ,     ,   ,       . ,   ,     2006-   15-                 ,     ,          . , ,    ,        ,   -           70   ,     -   .

   ,       .                ,             ,  ,         ,   .                   .               , ,    .  26         ,     .         ,    .                ,       ,   ,          .    ,     ,    , , ,    .

  ?

          ,              N15      .   ,        21   26                .   14        .                   ,         .

    ,     2006-     15-    1  7-       ,       .                 ,      -      .                 .        (, )      .          ,      ,   .

 ,         .      ,       ,          ,          ,     !       ,  .   - -  ,   .    15-   .                    .      , ,              .

  ...

, .           ,   (     )    . 20-21      ,              60- .        N15,      ,    (    ). ,     (  ,    400    )          .          ,     ,          ,   .

   ,              ,   :     .             (    20 ).                  (   ,  ).     N15   1  7-     16- ,     .     -         .  ,  ,    .



.

----------


## AristoS

-    , ,   ,               . 5  -              -         ,   ,   -  2000            .



          ,         .        -   -          ,         ,      2005 .  ,         -   (       )      .    , ,   15-         һ  .  ,         , ,    ,  ,                ;         ;  ,   , -  ,         . ,        .  ,                .

 2006   -     .               ,  ,  ,          .      .      15-  ,        ,       һ.        ,             .



  ,               ,          .      ,   ,  -.

        ,         90-  .       .      : , ,             .         .            ,     .                   5  (:      ).  -       ,       .     ,     16      .

          .



     ,    -   2006      ,         ,     . ,           ,         ,     .

             .     -         .

  ,      .    ,    .   ,                        .

        ,  ,        ,    .     -          .  ,        ,   ,         .




.

----------


## AristoS

""      


,       "",     .

     ,     162   ( )   ,    ,         .             .            ,      ,       .

   ,      .  .

  ,           ,   "", -   "  "  , 37-    , 32-    ,       (      "",    ""  ), -        ,   .   ,      ""         (  ),    22   .

    ,      ""          .

  ,         .



.

----------


## AristoS

""  " " ? 

         " "  ,          .   ,           ,         . 

    -     -  (),         " ",      ,         .               ,         .     20-  ( 20   )   .

        .   ,     ,  " "    ( ,      ). " ,    ,      (  , ,    . .),    ", --    .     ,        " "  " "          , , , ,   .                " ".

      -            2  159   ("").       ,        . "       ''.   ,      .     ,           ,    .      :     ,  ,     ", --  -.

  ,      1   .       :  " "   " " (.  ,  .).      7,5  .




"" 195  18  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

"505" 


      -,  ("", "", "", "", "")   ,     "505",          . 

"   ,     "",     -,         ", -   ,  PMI,      "".

   2006 .  ""       .          "505",        .     -,     "",     .   ,  "505"   .     .    "505"    .



" " 194 (2271)  18  2006 .




      "505".


   505     - 


        505                      . 

    ,      -    -    ,         .    ,       ,    . 

  - ,                 . 

,       505             ,      ,             . ,   ,     ,     ,        . , ,   . 

        ,            λ  . 

    .  ,        .             .            .         .             . 

       .        505,      -     .        ,      !



www.505.ru

----------


## AristoS

,         ,       .    ,      ,     . 



 ,    90-              ,   .      ,   ! ,   ,      .
         ,    .   ,   ,    ,      :  ,  ,     ,   .    :          .     : ,    ,    .

               .       .    ,        ,     ,       ,    ,   .          .     ,     .       :    ! ,     1992        ,          , .        ,      .      :     ,   ,  -      3 ,  23      .  ,     .         ,       .     .



         ,        .       -,      ,    .

           .  ,      ,      .                  .              :   ,      !      ,             .     :    180           .     . , ,    ,        . !

           I .   ,  , ,        ,      .         .   ,    ,    ,            5  .

,        ,  ,       ,   .   ,     .            .
       ,     . ,   ,      ,        .       .      .      ,   ,        .       ,  .       .

,   ,            .   ,      .          .   ,     - ,          , ,           ,         .   -  . ,            ,     ,        ,      .



 1997         .   2004      162             ,  ,     . , ,    ,      .             ,                  ,        ,         .            ,     .    : ,    ,  ,   .

----------


## AristoS

""    

           .          ,             ,  .



        ,      ,     ,        .    , ,     :    !.

 ,        ,      .   ,    ,    .   ,        ,       ,     !

 ,        .            ,    ,    22-       .   ,  ,   ,             .  ,       ,        ,    .    ,     .         . ,    ,    ,   ,      .    .

  ,    .       !    ,  ,              ,           .   2006                       .

   -      .          -     . ,     15             .   ,       ,        ,       .  .

   ?

15            ,      ,  .         ,    VIP-,    .                .

,     ,       ,      ,    .           .    ,     ,  ,    ,    ,        .

              .          .   ,            ,            .   ,  -        .    ,    ,   ,     ,           .

,      .   ,         .            .              , , ,            ,   .       .   .

 ,          ,  .  -     . -,     . -,         ,       .




.

----------


## AristoS

""   


   -,  ""      3        .

   "",      ,       ,   .         "505"     .     ""     ""   ,     ,    .      10  , ,      "505",   ""          .

 ,          ,     .   ,  ""       .      ,    "505"      DVD-  ,         .  ""    ,  .



  "" ,        .    ,           "",      .     ,     ,       .



"  ", -   , -  "505"   "".   ,   ,      ""       "505",     . ,   ,   "505" .  - "" ,         ,    ,   . " ,       .      ,         ""      ", -   - "".



        "505",              -    . ,      ,     "" .     .    ,  ,   ""        ,    .                 . ",   , ,     "",          .                    ", -   .


" " 195 (2272)  19  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

-    ,           .                . 

     ,      ,    .    ,   ()   ,       ,    .. 

  , ,    ,      ,         .  ,           ,    . ,    ,  ""         ,            ,            ,   ,     .    ,    . 

 ,       ,  ,  ,     ,   "" , -     .       "",          ,  "".           - " "  ,      "",   ,     . 

       ,             20%    ,  ,   5  8%    .          ,     ,  "    ",   "    ". "    ,   ,  ,  ,      ", -   . 

 ,    ,      ,    ,     .    ,     ,   ,  ,       ,       . "  ,    ,     200 ,    10 ", -  .               ,            ,     . 

        , , ,       ,  ,    .       : "   ,    "" ,          ,    ".               -          . 

  ,          "   ".     ,       . ,  ,  "    ,    ".       ,    ,    ,       .      ""  "". 

  ,             ,    ,    ,     , ,     , "   ".




""  194  19  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

.    ,      .         ,   ,   95%  ,       .

             ,     ,        .  ,     1  2007     ()               ,   .              ,      .   - ,             ,    ,     .  ,  ,   95% ,     1  2008 .   ,         ,    ,        .

            ()   .    Glencore     .      (), ,  ,             .   :              ѻ    .  ,   ,    .       ,        Deloitte & Touche,    ,            .

     .     ,   ,    , "   -"  .     ,         ,      .

       ,       ,        λ.    .   ,            .         ,       1  2007 .

     .  , , ,        ,     >  .    ,   ,    ,      ,     "   "  .   ,       .

       , , ,         .      ,        ,   ,  .

             . ,  -              ,   ,       ,   ,     -   .   , -    ,    ,    .



""  196  19  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

"     ",    .

         ,    ,       .,    .

"    ()    ,        ().  ,    ,       , ,   ,               ", -   ,  DLA Piper  .

"     ,           ", -          .              . ,   ,           ,           .

           .                    ,   .       .   ,     ,   -            .

"            . ,              .       ,       .                ", -     " "  .

        (),            ,         .



" " 194 (2271)  18  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

()  ,                .         ,   ,   ,     .

     ,    .                   .        ,      ,      .         ,      :        , , ,      -.          ,           .

   ,              ,   ",        Gide Loyrette Nouel  .           ,          ,      , ,   "  .         ,      ,    ".

 ,              .   ,        ,   ,       ,         .   , ,        60 . . ,   ,      .        .

 ,    ,         .    ,  ,    ,            .   .      -        .            ,    ,     ,         ,  .      .    ,   ,   - ,     ,       ",  .

      .     ,              ,       -  .   ,  ,     ,        ,      .       ,   ,  .



""  191  12  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

" "   


            () -    ,  "    ".        " ",           . 

        10   -- ,   . .    ,     --     ,      .     ,   -,   ,       " ".        ,    29    ,      ,     "", ""  "".         ,  ,    ,      .    ,   .        ,  , ,    .        : ,        .           ,   "   65-  ,   ",   "  ,    ".    , "            ".

                10 ,    .      "" (  "505"),         .  "" ,              ,       -  .   - ,       ""  : "   ,  .  ,  '505'  ,     ".

 ,   -,       . " ,     ,          ,   --   ".    ,       ,          .    ,    ,          ( #15),   ""      ,       " ".           ,  "  ,   ".    ,  50%       : "         ".



""  198/  23  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

,        -  .

     (  2006 .)           .  ,          , .     ,  ,   . "        ", -    (953663)*.   ,         ,      .

           ,       .     .  ,          ,   " ". "         .       ", -   .   ,         .       .

 ,     , , ,    , ,                 .           .



            ,                      .    ,           .    ,      " "        ,      15.

            ,     90- .      ,    ,   -   .     ,   ,  .




         10 :

-  ""

-  "-2000"

-  "  ""

-  ""

-  "-102"

-  " 7"

-  "-2001"

-  ""

-  " "

-  ", 11"




" " 197 (2274)  23  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

.    .   .        .     15 ,      ,       -     .

         .    .          .

 -    .      .           .  -  .              .   -     ,    .          .  
,       ,         .     .                 10(!)  .  ,      ,    . ,   ?  .     .     .

           .       .           .



"  " 41 (220)  23  2006 .

----------


## 46

-   /   


   ? 




19      ,    -  ۻ,      ?        . 

           -  ۻ   ;    (  -  ۻ);   ,       ;   ,        ,       . 

                ,    :   ;      ;         ;     .   . 

        ,             :   ,        .      .    ,      ,      . 

          ,   ,    .      ,      5 . ,      10 . ,        .       .             ,       ,           ,        ,             . 

    ,     ,      ,        ,        . 

       ,  ,     ,            .                      ,          ,        . 

                        .   ,  ,     ,       .          . 

     ,      ,        . 

                .   ,  ,         ,    -   .          .   ,           . 

              , -   , -  ,       , ,   ,      .

----------


## AristoS

"" 


            15    -   "".   ,         ,   ""    . 

  ""     -   . 15   ,    ,   ,    "" (    )  ,     .          .   ,       ""          "",      54    (""  ). 

        ,   : ,  ,         "". ""        ,  . , "",      300  ,             ". 

   ,    ""  ,    ,   ,  .

 ,   ,     .  ,    ,        ,     .            .    ,   "     ".         . 

   ,        .  ,     . 

       "".   "" ,   -    ,   ,    ,        .        ,   . 

  ,   ""  ""   " "  ,          ,    . 

        ,                .   "",    ,  ,                  . 

     ,      ,   "",       .         -,        .      ""    ,   ,     ,             .   -    . 

           . "      ,   .       16   . ,       ?             ,           ". 



""  203/  30  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

- 


     ,       ,                ,              ,    ,       .     ,      .  ,   , -        ,         .

              ,                    .

 , ,   ,            ,      .   ,   ,          ,  .      .    -  .     , , .
     .          .           ,    .             .   .   :   ,      .       .
        ,         :
-          ,     ,          ,     ,   ( ,     );
-     .    ,,      ,   1  2006        ;
-     .       ,  , ,    ,       .       .      ;
-  ,    
         .

      ,       ,         ,    .         .     .

 ,     ,   -     ,        . :         .

 ,       .    , ,  ,          .

  ,    ,        :    ,    .

P. S.              ,      .              ,           .              , ,        .           .    ,        (      -  )   , "   ,       



"  " 42 (221)  30  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

? 

  2003                   .             ,         . ,         39  ,      :   .     .

,         .   2003     ,       ,      .        -. ,           ,  ,     ,        .

  . 16  2006                " " .          ʻ.        . .   ,            .

      ʻ    ,          .

 :      , , ,   ʻ?       ,    .

              .       .      -,      ,    .

         ,             .         2000-          .

 ,         ",   , -    ,          .  ,    " "     .          ( -  ),   .

  ,   ,   .  ,     ʻ.

    100%   ʻ     . - ,   ʻ              ?     .     "          , , ,    .      ʻ    -  . . .

    :   ʻ          ,      ?        ,      ?            ,      ?     ,        ,        ,       ,    .

-                          ,      .

,  .  , ,    .   ?     ?

    .




"  "  42 (457) 2006 .

----------


## AristoS

-102    


"  "      "-102".

        .   ,  "-102" -  ,   ,    - . "     ", -    "  ".      ,       .

   ,    "-102"   ,     "  ",   ,     12%  -102.



 "-102"        .         100 ,          -    (4 )    (2 ).  ,         .

    ,        ,  ,        -  ,           . -102    ,             . ,  "",     "",            -  "-3".

 ,    "  "", ,              .

"         ,            , -   . -      ,              .      ".

 ,    "-102", ,           15    .



 "-102" :

-     49      -   (4 )    (2 );

- 100  ;

-    .



" " 204 (2281)  01  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

ѻ  ,                  ,   .  ,       ,         .

            . ѻ ,     ,          .   ,        .   ,    -                .       - .

 ,    ,      ,           , - , , .      -          ,   .    ,       .         ,       ,       .

"  " 42 (221)  30  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

"" 


       *   ,      * .   *   .  *       . ,   ,   * .         (     ).  *      .  ,    * , *    * .

  ,  ,         ,    , ,    ,   .        -,     .  ,  .          ,     ,         .       ,                ,               ,       ,    10        .

     .         .   ,              . ,  ,     ,        ,    ,      .      .   ! ,       ,  -    !

,       .        ,  -      .   ʻ  ,      .       . ,  ,   .


ʻ

----------


## AristoS

,    159 ()        .

  ,        ,      ,     .

             .   ,          20 .

       - .  ,   ,     ,        .

 ,   ,       .

,         2005 ,        .      ,    -       .





.

----------


## AristoS

:  ,       


     ?

    - -  .    

                .  ,     .   ,    ,    .   -  ,  ,   -  ,  ,    :      . 
        .     ,   ,     ,      ,  ,  .

 -        .

-            -?
-           .     .  .       ,     .      ,       -  2005 - 2006 ,  .    - .            .

-       ?
-   - , .    .    ,  ,       ,          ,    ...      .  ,       .

-      ?
- , .            .               ,    ,       ,          .

-    ,   ,   ?
-             .    .

-  .
-                .  :          -  .

      ,       .

-      ?
-      .      .      .                       ,     .

-    ?
-  !      ,   .      -               ,  , .   . 
  ,   
,  ,  ,  ,  ...        ,    .
    , ?     .         ,           
   .

-  ,    ,       .          ?
-  -  ,    .         ,    . , ,      ,       ,   .     ,  ,  ,     
   .    -  .

-      ?
-      .  -   .      . :  10-15 .  .       ,        . ,      .

-  . ?
-   ,  .  ,        .    .    .     ,   
  . , , .    .

-   ?   
   ?
-        .   ,    ,      .     ,   .

-     -    .
-  . -,     -. -,      .  -,     -     
,       .

-   ?
- .    .  ,         ,        ,       .       ,            .  ,     ( ,   90  ),  .      -  .

-  :      ?       .
-     ,         ,  ?

-  .
-   ,  .     .     ,            .    ,    -   ,  ,    .     ,   ,    ,            .    .  .   -  .

-    ?
-  -    .      .      .  ,        .     .

-        .
- . :      ,                    ,         ,    .         .    .  ,    ,    .

 ,                 .
-    :      ,      ?
-    ,    .   .             .              ,      ,      & (
  . - .).   ,              .




"  " 42 (221)  30  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

?  ,    

     ,    ,    ,      "".      ""           ,  -  "BisHelp".

    ""     16       "".  11       .

     ,  , ,        . ,          .


.

----------


## AristoS

.         .           ,      .

     .          . 30               ,    .   ,                   .         ,                 .

30    ,   - ,  - ,          .        ,       Securiti.      ,    .      ,       ,   ,   ,     .  ,    .

    ,   , :        ,            ,   . . , ,        .     ,     .       ,   , ,    .

 ,         ,      .  ,             .   ,          . ,           .    ,    ,  .

         1-   N 7  ,           .                   .   ,                           .

    15-    .         ,       ,          ,      -   200  .      30         .

                     .             162   ().    ,       ,     .

.

----------


## AristoS

.

  ,                   ,    .

,        ,       ,        .   ,    ,        .

       ,          .

,    2005                 ,   159 ()  .      ,    -     -   .


.

----------


## AristoS

"" -    

             5  ,   ,    000 -.    ,   000   ,          ..  :     -,    .   15-          ,        .       .         . 

 , 2,  ,  .               ,   .         ,         ,        ,      .   -     .    ,       .

     -        .        .   .   .   .    -. -  .    .

  ,     .             ,     .     2006     ,          000 .

      , 2,   10 .

        .       .   ,    -   ,         . (         .)              ,                  . 


        -    (  -     ),     -  .        -  .

    . ѻ   :

-      ,         -      ;

- ,               ,         ;

-    -,               ,      .

        -   ,   - -   ,                .     ,               .

       ,              .    ,       .

 ,    ,  :            .  ,         -     .



"  "  44 (223)  13  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

: ,      .         .   ,            .  -      .

  ,      
 :    .   ,   .  ,  7-  9-  .  9  10     ,      ,        .  ,   2006       .

,     (,    )      ,      ,  .     ,   2005-2006   . ,     ,        .

2005 


  - . 159, . 4  -  (*)

   31  - . 327, .1 (*)

  - . 327, .3 (*) 

  -. 159,.4

    - . 159, . 3, . 30, . 4

   - . 327, . 2, . 1

 - - . 159, . 2

  - . 159, .4 (*) 

  -. 159,.4

 ѻ - . 159, . 4

   -. 159, . 4(*)

   - 

    - . 327 

  - . 163, . 1

  - . 327, . 3

   - . 327, . 3

  - . 159, . 4

  - . 159, . 4

  - . 159, . 

 - - . 201, .1 

   -

  - -. 159, . 4

 -    - . 327, . 1, 3 (*)

   - . 159,.2 

    -. 201, . 1, . 196

  - . 159, . 4 

   - .30, .3, .,159, . 4

  - . 159, . 4

   - . 159, .4 

    - .195, . 1



000  -. 159, .4

 -

  - . 30, . 3, . 159, . 4

  - . 159, .4 (*)

     -.24, .4, .1 (*)

   - . 327, . 2, .1 (*) 

  - . 158, .4 (*) 

000    - .159, .4 

 " " - .30, .3, . 2, 4

  - . 159, .4

000 - - . 159, .4 

   - . 159, .4 (*) 

000    - . 159, . 3



2006 



000  - . 159, . 4

  - . 159, . 4

000  - . 159, .4(*) 

 ػ - . 159, .4(*) 

000   - . 159, .4(*) 

   - . 159,.3 

    - . 330, . 1

   -. 159, . 4, . 30, . 3(*) 

000 - - . 201, . 1

000  - . 159, .4(*)

  - . 159, . 4, . 30, . 3 

  ӻ -. 159, .3

000  -. 159, .3, . 30, .3

   . . .  -
. 159, . 4, . 30, . 1 (*)

  - . 159, . 2

000 - - . 159, . 3, . 327, . 3

000  - . 159, .4 (*) 

- - . 159, . 4, . 272, . 1 (*)

 "" - . 159, .4. . 30

 " 6- " - . 327, .1

 " - 24" - . 159, .4, . 272. . 1

000   - . 330

000  - . 159, . 4

   - . 159, .4 

000  -23 - . 327, . 1

  - - . 159, . 4, . 30, . 272, . 1 (*)

     - . 159, . 4, . 30, . 1 (*)

    - . 159, . 4

  -. 159, .4

000   (*)

000   - . 159, . 4, . 272, . 1

  - . 159, . 4, . 30, . 1 (*) 

000   - . 159, . 4 

  -6 - . 327, . 3


_______________________________________________________


(*) -    




"  "  44 (223)  13  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

""     


        , , .     . ,        .      ,    -   -. ѻ    ,      .        .

                   "  "  .              .

    ,  ,   ,   ,   .     ?  :

-      ,      -  ?
-   , (   ,   ( ,   ,      ,    (  )?
-                      ?
-          ,  ,     ?
-      ,     ,  ?
-   ,             ,    ,      ?
-   ,                -         ,   2005               -?

,                         .  .  ,   "  "

           ,    ,           .

  ,      -        -   ,       (,               ),           .     ,   . , ,       ,       ?        ?

   .        ,   ,     .    ,        - . ,  ,    ?   .

P. S.        ,     ,    :     9  350  .    .     ,  ,    ,    .         -        .    -   .    ,     ,   .



"  "  44 (223)  13  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

:     


:             ,  ,   , ,      (. - . .),    .   .   .        ѻ  - .   ,    .

 ѻ      ,        - .    :    .       -        ,          ,        :.      ,  ,        .  .   .

       -      ѻ 81  ,     -     .      (   )  . .

     ,     .     ,   : ...  ,          ,   872-      12  2004 ...          ,          .   .  ,   872-   ?

      ,        . ,              ,     50     -      5 (  ,    : 8  5 +  - 1 p 45 ).       ѻ ,        (   !),            .

    81  ,       .   ,           .           ,  -   ,           .

  .         .

         ,     ,   -                  ,  .

P. S.  ѻ    ,            -   -        .       ,    :     ,      ,      ,   ,    , ...  ,     ,      .

     -       ѻ         .     !




"  "  45 (224)  20  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

,   


   32       .    ,             .

  ,     .         ,  .       , -  .

            26  .       -  ,              .

  ,                .

       -       ,         ,          200      .       .

               ,      .

  :  ,    ,    ,    .              .



.

----------


## AristoS

"-"     


   ,             "    "  . .  ()     .   , -      ,         ,    "". 

      ,          2004-2005          5     "-",      1,5  ,        "-".               .

    -    ,    .   ,  ,    ,   ,  ""  .  60%           (),     -- 9,7% --  ,    "".

  2006      ,      "-",                       7,5  .     ,   .        "  ''"          , 3.     2,2 . .     26  .     ,              .

  2006     ()       .    ,          :              .     ,    .  ,      ""      ,          .

    ,           ,     2002-2003              "-".       - "" (,    "",    ),         .

 "-"   1994 .  96,6%   "".   US GAAP    2006  -- $106,62 ,   -- $31,08 .   -- 2,8  . .  :   200   "   ",  ""  " " (  "").      "- -".             .       -  "".

       ""                 .    : "       . -   .    ,     ,      10           .     ,   ,     ,   2002-2003 .       ,       ,    --   .       --  ".

    ,         ,   ,   "      ". ,              ,  . 




""  221/  27  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

.    ѻ      :

-      :       .   ,     .

         .   2004 ,                    .  -             , ,    ,     .   ,      ,               ,   , ""   ""    .    :          .

,       ,     ,           .  ,    ,        ,     ,         (       ).

 ,    ,      ,  ,   8     ,            ,      2007    .   , ,          .

            ,     .            ,   ,              .




"  "  46 (225)  27  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

".".   /           ,    .  ,     ,     -     "  ", " "     ,       .

 ,         , "         ,    ".     "     ".

        ,               .

,      . " ,       "" ", -     .                    "" , ,  .

"      ,              , -      , -    ,       ,   ".

 ,   ,             .    " "   ,           .   ,      .

        ,     .

  ,      ,     . ,  ""    .            .        . "   ", -     .

        .       ,              .           ,   "    ,         ", -  .

----------


## AristoS

19-09-2006 17:03    

  	          .      , 19 ,   -        ,      . 
             ,              .        ,  ,          .   ,  2005     5 .  ,   350  ,  50     ,        11 . 
. ,              . 
          ,          ,                     .            .  ,      .      ,       .     ,   ,     ,   -            .  .        ,      . 
 ,          ,        ,       . ,   .,      ,       ,     .         ;      ;          . 
      808   ,     ,       (   2002  2006 .).     ,  2002  2004 .       ,        2005 . 
    .    : ,     ,                .      , -  . 
             .  ,      , ,   , ,   .   ,   ,       ,     .        .,        ,        .  ,     .      :   . 

 " "

----------


## AristoS

19.09.2006 18:07  
              . 

,    2005 .   5  ,         350,     50,       11. 

  ,       ,       . 

               .     ,  ,         . 

      -   -   ,     , -    . 

  ,    ,            . 

  ,         ,    ,   . ,      ,    -,   ,    . 

 ,   ,            . 

        -     ,   -   ,        . 

      ,  ,    .   ,    ,   ,  , ,     .       (),        ,      .      ,  ,     -    .  ,     ,          ,       .            .              , -  . 

       ,       . 

 -   ,             .     ,          .           ,    ,    , -  .

----------


## AristoS

!     
 |  | 09  2006 | : 2 


19     -            ().      .     :        ,        ,       808  ,       .                      .            . 



          ,          .            ,           . 

 :   ()     (). 

           ,      .    ,  ,   ,       .      ,       .   :          .    5               .                     5 .  (500 . .).  ,   ,   ,            ,            .      . 

       , ,    ,    ( )     -  .     . 

 2004  2005    ,     ,       .         .            . 

       ,    :   (),  -  ( ). 

,   ,  , ,   ,              .   :     ꅻ




      -   35         .  ,   ,  ,         .    ,   1 .    ,    80%    . ,           . 

  2006    :   3 600   .  ,     ,      ,   ,  :    .         .       .      .   ,       ? 

      80%      , , ,      .     ,    .         ,          ,                   .     ,                 . ,       . 

,          ,       ,    ,      . ,    ,        . 

         ,   . ,   2006               5  .    40       ,    ,  ,   -        .         , ,   ,        .            .           1  2 ,   -   . 

        .   : !     ,        ,         . 



 , 5  2006 ,  ,     - ,   3-   .       ,    .   -    ,  ,     -   . 

     ,   ,      .        ,           .  ,      ,  -     . 

       .  (  ,   60 )       .   ,           .       . 

         ,    ,                (-  , - . .) , ,  -,   . ,   ,  . 

: 

      .              ,      ,      ( ).    -       . ,       .    -    .   .  2004              .    ,         . 
: .INFO

----------


## AristoS

,  ... 

19        ,      ,    ,         .

          5   .         350,          50.        .         ,    ,             . 

 ,           ,       ,      ,      ,     .     80%   -   . 

,       :               ().        .      ,        65   ,        3,8 . ,   21,7%    M&A. 

     ,     ,          .       .          4,0    .                   , ,         ,   . 

    ,       ,           ,         ,           .     ,   .                 ().          .          -,             :  ,            ,    .    ,   ,    ,    . 

    ,  ,  ,        ,          .                  ()   ,           428 ./. . 

  2006      ,            ,     ,   70 . .     .    31 . ,   ,   ,   ,               .   ,      16 .          ,   ,   1 . 550 . ,   57,5 .  .         .                  ,    ,  ,  , -.   ,           :      ,  ,   ,    ,   .            ,          ,         ,     ,   . 

       ()       ,      ()      .                     . ,                ,      .

----------

" "    


08/12/2006 17:43 

        " "    24- .

  ,            ,              .    ,           .

,            30, 159   (  ) -         " ".   ,          " "                .     15-    .

       " ",  ,    ,        .,     ,   " "      ,       .    " " 30        .        -   1-   N 7    -   .

          " "        -  .     " "      162   ().

----------


## AristoS

,           

           ,               .        (   ,               ).        .  ,             ,     -          .


.  ,       ,      ,   , 1026 . 

- (1)
-    -     ,       -. 
 1997  -   -      .  2000            - 110 . . ,    ,        (),  ,    .  2002  -     .    2005 ,    ,   ,       ,       .            . 
-     ,   ,      .   : -  ,  , SUN Interbrew, , .  ,       ,      ,   , 2879 . 


          1997 .      , - ,  ,     . 
        2003 ,               .        ,      .      ,       ,           ,          .  , ,      ,       - ,     -л.       ,         -  ()   ,      - . 

   ()
       1992     ,            . 
         ,        ,            ,  , ,    .          (), ,   ,      ,    IlimPulp Enterprise (IPE)       (),       ().  ,          ,  9  11    .    -       ,  3000 ,  - 5*,      150    . 
          ,         ,             .  ,       ,      ,   , 795 . 


       .     1990  Salomon Sedgwick, Phibra Energy, Donau Bank     .    1994     . 
     .          46-        95-110 . .   ,       , ,      12,8%  ,        . 

     ()
       .  ,     ,      . 


     2002                    . 
,   2003     20 .  27%           5 . ,      .     ,           .   2003    66%    ǻ,    ,       .   2004           40% ,      ,    .   2004      Unilever      7 . ,        ǻ      . , ,        .   ,          60 . ,           200 .   . 
   ,      .   :  ,    , . 


        .    ,   ,  ,   .    2001     -         ,       ,      .  ,       ,      ,   , 5428 . 


   ,    2003        (),     ,   .        ,      ,       .  ,       ,      ,   , 2756 . 


 . ,  ,     . 

-
 2005       ,     ,   .        ,      .       ,          ,       .   , ,      100     ,   -      . 
   : , ,  , .       ,     . 


.  ,       ,      ,   , 1761 . 


                    .         ,           ,      .     ,         . 

-
 - (  )    1999    -.         . ,  ,          .     -     - ,        . 
 -       -  - . ,   2003 ,                - . 


 .   ,      11  . 


   1993 .           ,   (52,8%  ),  (56%),    (),    ,  ,  (), λ (), - (),  л ( ),   ( )   .          .   ,     ,   ,    ,        ͻ. 
 ,  ,       ,    .             , ,        -   GSM-     .  ,       ,      ,   , 5729 . 

     ()
 2005                 .    2006          ,    . 


.  o     ,      .         . 


           (  -)     ,        ,            .         -         38   15  . 


     2005    .     ,    ,     ;  -,          . 
         .  ,       . ,   2006      ,     .  ,    ,     ,    ,            .   2006            ,          . 
                   . 


 .  ,       ,      ,   , 1347 . 


  ,     ,              .        ,         1993 .   ,    ,                  . 
         .              .           . 

 (    )
     2005        .             ().      .       . 
   ()          .         ,     ,       ,   ,   ,      . 


   ,   ,    48-     , ,   ,      ().    31  2005 ,    40,82%     . 

   ()
.          . 

 -
.             .              .            -,            . 


   .  1999    5%      .           ,     ,   ,          5%   ,       .  ,      100%  ,     - . 


   ,      .            -     ,     :   . ,  ,            . ,  ,        .
           ,  ,     30-  ,     , ,   ..     -   ,          . 

  , -        :


KASA GROUP CONSALTING PRO
 Ż 

-л 


MVS




 XXI  
&λ 




  - 

     ʻ (ʻ) 
  -

----------


## AristoS

"       

 ,    ,       .

 "" --     239 2   .  1991. ,    ,    .    23 ,      .
   ,      ,     ""      ,       (      ,     ).

"     ,         .      , ,  ", --   "".




    240 2   ""   .               . 
         (    ).       ,  ,    ,     :   ,  .
      ,  ,    ,    ,  ,      ,        .       ,    . " ,   ,      ", --  .
 ""    .




  "",     ""  "",       - "".
  "" ,  ,      "",             -    2006 . "  ,       "",      ,  ,   ,         .         "",      . 

  ,          .   ""    ,      "".   ""      ,          "", 
   ", --    "".




      -             ,  ""       .   ,         ,       .
 ""      ,    "  . ",  "",  ""  .   ,           -,        ,      ,   . ""  ""    ,  ,        ,        . 
 ,    "": " ,   ,      ".



              : "       .          --         . ,  ,         . ,     :           .      --    ".



" " 232  12  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

...  


           . : 15  2006              ,             .              .

              ,        .      .          ,      .

      .       :     , ,     ,       .  :       ,     .

   .  ,       . 9  2006           ,      ,    15 .     ,        .  ,  .

      . 18              -    .             .      ,     .

   11       ,    ,  4,     ,     -    .      .   .               .      - .           ,     .

      -  ,      ,   ,        11    .    ,     .


      ,      .      .   ,       .

        ,          .  ,       ,     .        ,    .         .           .




          :

  ,   ,      .  ,      .  .   , .       .  .

     ,     , :

11  .      ,      , , ,    ,    .         .



"  "  49 (228)  18  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

.   .  - ,     "".     .      .  .

 ,     .    2005        ,     -    .    ,  . ,  15-   ,     ,              (),     ,       .  15-    -   .          ,     .    -  -    .         ,    ,  :  - .

       ,   .   ,    .    .  ,     ,    ,    -    -  .

           ,     .  ,         ,             һ.

5  2006   .            -  .   .        .   :              ,         .         (  ,     ).

             ,     - - .   -    -,      .     , ,  :    ? 

              ,     .     -   ,   .   ,    .

           .

       .     .           .

3  2006       ,    15   :

-    ;
-    ;
-    ;
-   -    ;
-    ;
-   -  ;
-    ;
-       ;
- . .          ;
-     ;
-     ;
- .     ;
-    ;

   .     ,   -      ,      ,   ,       . :    .

       ,    ,   .
  ,  .     .      ,   ,     .

         :

-   (8   );
-   (4 );
-   (  ).

  ,     , -  4  .      ,    2005-2006      .         10      .

     ,   ,         ,   .    :         VIP-  ?

        ,       .       . ,          ,    .     .     .     ,          .

 , 2007     .     .   -  ,      .     ,  .





                    .     ,     .    ,  .     .

      (     -  )    ,    ,      -      .    , ,  ,    .  ,    .   .      : ,   ?   ,      ,      ,   .   ,       .       ,              286   (  )!

          ,   .   - ,     .       :    ,   ,      .

,   .




                  ѻ     .    ,        .         .       .

 .            50 ,        .

,  .        .   ,  , -        10  ,    ,       .

,     ,    ,          ,           .

      . -      ,      ,      ,              .     .




"  "  49 (228)  18  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

,      (  ).  ,   ,      -  . 

  ,          ,         .  ,            .         ,   -. 

,          .      , ,         ,    .        5  15 .



.

----------


## AristoS

,      -      .      ,      .  ,      ,     ,     . 

 ""

           "",  21  2004 .      50         (  ""  ""),     .      ,  "  ".          ,    ""  ,          . ,   ,       (        , ,  "    ").         ,        ""   . 


:  "",    ,         .       ,       . ""     ,    ,  ,  ,  ,          .

     15       40 000 ..      -,       .       -    . 

    -2003 "",    ,      , , ,   "-"   " 

   CNews,     ,              ,         ,   -        (   2-3 ).   ,   ,  ,     ,   .            ,    ,           ""   " ''".          ,    "". ,           ,    ,      ,  " ".   ,         . 

  CNews  ,       " ": "    ,     .  ""     "" .    :  ,   ,  .    ,     ,     "".   " ".   ,       ,  .     ,     ,  ,    , ,    .         .    :    .     ,       .    20 . .,       .        .       ,   ".

     "",    (   ""      ),          "-"  ,   ""      " "  . 

     ,     (),  ,        .                     2000-         -,     "".   ,  ,   ,     ,   .  ""        ,  -          .       ,         ,   " ",       "".

, ,    :    ,        ,    .          .    ,       ,  ,   "",     " "      .    - 2004     ,    ""         ,      "". "   ,           .    ,       ,       .    .      ",   - . 

        ""   "  "   (           ""  8 . ),  ,   "",  ,  ,    .           2003 .   -   ,   ,    . 

:   2001         "         ",    .           300-  ,    .      "  """,      - . 

  CNews ,   ,        ""   ,  "           ".    -   " ". " ,       "",     ,    .     .     .     ,      .     ,     ", -  . 

 24  2006     " "   ,     "-  ""   ,      " ",    - . 

"":   

   ""    :   ,    ,            ""  ""     . 

:  ""   16  1995      -  .          .    ,  2001-2002   ""   20  ..                    .      ,   .

       .             3  2004 .   27  2005 .       . 

  ,  17:00          60 ,         ,      ,   .    - ,        ..,         ..    .    ""     -     -    . 

     "-1",          ,             . 

   , 1 ,                , 15     .      -    .  ,           :     -     (  ,      ,        )        -    .                 - . 

   400  ,        16 . ,    "". 

     ,     "       "    ""       "" ( )    6 . .      - .   40   ""   ,             ,     ,      . 

    .      2003,    -    -   ,     .   2004    ,     2,5  6 . . 

    ""   ,     "".    ,  ""    ,   . ,     ,      ,      ""   .     500 . .       35 . . 

   ""    ,        -  .    -       -    .  ,   ,  :    ,      ,     3 .            . 

 "",    "",          .  ,   ,        .    ""      "",    .     .   :  ""      ""    ""  .         ,   ,  ""      .     33%  ""    "".       "".

  2004    -           ""  "" .  ""      .       "".

  2005                "" - .         ,  ,                   .  .

    ()   ,      10    ,    ,  , -   ,         . "  ,  -       .  ,    ,    ", -  - - .         "".  -  ,          . 

    ""       "-Development"  .     -    News,  "          ".      -   . 

,     2004      ""  : "  ""     .           ".  : " ""      .           .     3 .      -      1 ..             20 . . ".

       ,      "    ,         ,        ".  ,     ,    ,       . , ,     -     ,     . 

 ,   2004 , ,      -   ""  .       .., . 58   "" -  . 

 ""

      ,   -  -             .    ,   ,     .    ,         "  "      ,       . 

                G8,          .     "".

  "" (" ,        ",    ).    "           " ( "         ",   )   -  .

     ""        "505".   PR-      : "     ""            .   ,          ,  "".   "   ",  "" 2  2006 ,  ,  ,  . ,    ,   ,    "",      " ,         "   ,     "  ,     "".    "    "" ,   ". ,    ""  .     ,      ".

78        .    .   - ,     ""   "505" ,    .       "505"  .  ,            "",      "".   ""       . 

                   ( ,    "",   -           117  31.08.2006,  )         . 

 ,             "505"  "": "    , ,  -,   .   ""          ,  .    ,      ,      ?        ,      ""       "",    .     ,              ,  "1", , ,  . "1"      ".      - : "   "505"      ".

   -  ,        30         ,      ,           . 

      .    "" CNews ,   ,    " "505".   -  "", "      ,  ,      "505",    .  ,    ,     ,  .       ,   "505"   .  "505"          .  ,    ,     ,    ".  ,  "" ,     ,    , "      ". 

" ,    ",           .   ,      "505", .   ,   ",    -  "".  - "505"   ,  "           "505"  ".

   ""   : "   "505"  ,    ,         "",     ,       ,   ". 

 , -   CNews,  " ,    "505"   ,     -    .       "",        "",   .   ,  ""    PMI  . 

    ? 

       ,    :      " "   ,  "      ,   , , , , ,     .  ,  -      .        ,       ? ,     -   ,       "". "" ,            ".

 -     ,    Beiten Burkhardt: "        .     , ,  ,     .         " ",       ,    .   ,       ,      ". "   ,          ,     - ,          -   ,                .         -, ,  ,         .       ,    , ,   ,       ,            ",   - . 

    CNews      : "-     .         ,     .        , , ,         .  ,         ,         ".

 ?

          ,              - , CNews    ,       "".   " "      .     .        , ,        ()    ()   .    ""   ,    ,       - . 

     ,  "     ""  ,    ".   -   ,  ,        ,     " ".   - ,         . 



CNews

----------


## AristoS

-   2006  


  , 19 ,     ()   -    .     -       -  ,     -       ,      8  -.       , - ,     ,      -.            ,  -  .

         2006 .  ,        183 .          (2004 , 174 ). ,   ,  ,    - 140,         ,     .     140   34,3%   , 18% -  , 14,5% -  , 4,7% -  , 1,7% -  , 14% -     12,8%     .     145    . 

           ,        ,            .       5  .        ,      ,      :

-         ;
-               -    ;
-             ""  ,       "";
-                    , ,   ,         ;
-      ,    -              ""     .

        -  10  2006        :
  ( )  ();
    ();
     ();
     () ;
     ;
   ( ) ;
    ;
         ;
    / ;

  ,                 ( 50%),       ,  ,   ,      - ,      ,         ,       . 
               2008 . 
      .

----------


## AristoS

,   .  


 2006       38      (  159,  4, -     ),  28       .   ,            . 

,               26   . 

   ,      20    ,        1  ,      6  .      (  - 50  ,     - 1  ),      (   600  ),      (  - 70  ). 

       -        -         . 





.

----------


## AristoS

180          .        ,     .  ,     -,   -   , !   ,   .

          (     ),     -       .              - ,   .      ,   ,  20 ,      15-   .    26     . ,     4     ,  14     .                .

,      183 ,   145,   ,      -    ,       ,      .  ,  ,     ,             .         .         (34,3 ),   (18 ),  -  (   28 ).

    :        .     ,         .                  ,      .

          ,      ,   .        .          ,    .

   ?   ,           ,  (      ,    50,    ).      ,          ,        ,    - .    ,       ,         .    ,      ,  ,  -,     .  ,    ,   
   -      ,    - .       ,       -       . 

         .    327,  2,   -   ,       .      .       ,     ,    . .  .         .

                   .     15.      15  (    ) -  .





    ,      (  ).       20  -  .

         ,         .  ,            .         ,   -.        .      , ,         ,    .        5  15 .



"  "  50 (229)  25  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

-   "-"       


 ,      "-",         ,    . 

  ,    24-      ,      ,  .       ,   4    . 

  22- ,            , ,  . 

,    21           .    97   ,   ,          , ,   .    "". 

          30  105   (  ).     . 

,                   "-"   .  ,     ,    , , ,      "" .  ,     .    -,   ,   .            .





.

----------


## AristoS

- "" 


      -   (),        .           -    .        . 

    ,       -1,      .     ,          ,      "".      -   : ,      ,  . 

                "",  ,  ,  " "           .   2005           ,    ""   15-        ( ).   ,   ""    "-",     .   ,                     (     15-  ). 

   " "  ,       . ,           :           "-".     "  "        ,         ""  .              .    ,   ""    ,         -  ,           . 

 -   ,   ,         ,        .      " "      ,   -     . 

             60        ,  ,       .        15-      .            ""     ()   . ,   ,     ,    . 

43-             ,       -.    :          .   80-                      .   1998                     .       -   . 

  ,        " "     20 , 14     .  ,      , "       ''.  ,             10-15  ".  , ,    ,       ,   ,  ,  ,  ,  "-",  "",  "",  " ",          . 




"  242  26  2006 .

----------


## AristoS

"   - ",   ,   -    .

    "   - " ()      ,   ,     5,5      22 . 2, -   .

        ,   - .       .    ,   ,  2003 .                   .    ,        "",   23%  ,   ,   2003 .       ( - 5,6 . 2)  $620 .,    ., . 87.         :      .

"     ,       ,   ", -   . "   - , -   , - ,      . -   ,     ,            ".

   ,     "" (         ""),            ,   ,    ,   .

"  ,  ,    ""    ,        ,              ", -   .    ,      2005 .,  47  ,   - 324 . .

   ,    "",   ,     ,  .n  ""               -    .





" " 244 (2321)  28  2006

----------

,                    .             .




-,              . -,    ,    ,          - . -,    ,           . -,    ,       . , , -,     ,      .




             .    ,         ,        .


       ,     ,   -        .      ,       . -   ,    , .   ,     ,   ,     .        ,        . 


       . 13  2006      -  -             ( ,  - ),   : . , .  , . 32.          ,       ,     ,      ,    ,           .

        ,      ,      46      -  .  ,        ,      .    ,        ,   . 


          ,    ,  ,  ,   ,             . 

 ,       -, ,      , ,             29%  .


       ,         .      ,    ,     ,    .


   ""        -,     .    -   10-12 . . ,    .      ,    , -    , -    ,  :     ,    .    .    , , ,   ,    . ,  . , ,    ,      .


               57%   -    .               -.          .         ,        .


      ,       .   :   ? ,    ,   -  ?        -           -   ,   -        -       . 


 ,    -    ,    .        ,  .




 ,     ,       ,         .           .        ,            . 


  -    ,     .  ,  ,   ,         .           .       -:   ,   ,  .   ,    ,     ,     -. 


    ,    ,    ,   , -       .          .

   ?       ,        ,        .       ,      .        - ,             .               .           .          ,    - - .


,   ,         ,        .         ,        .      , ,     ,   . ,                . 


      ,  ,       ,  ,  100        .





04.04.2006 /   
   "" 58  05.04.2006.

----------


## AristoS

.     ,   .


  ,   44 , 27  ,      .     .   ,     40  ,      13    ,      ,   .  ,    ,            . ,    .   ,        70 .

          2006 .,     - -   ,         .   ,     ,         .           15.       ,     .    ,     .       ,      ,   .

    .          ,       ,           .        ,  .      ,  .

         -      ,       .     ,        ,      ,  .     ,    .             ,     -. ,      ,        ,  .        ,       ,  .

 ,                 .   ,  ,    ,          .  ,             ,     ,     .




""  6 (1780)  17  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

--  "  ''" --    .          ,      ,    --  "".             . 

         ,       " ''".          1994 . " 15    --    ,     1994          .  ,  ,                ", --     ""  .

  ""          2007         .     1600 ,       1300 .   ,       $5-7 .         "".        , ,    "",       ,  "          ".

  ""   ,         " '-'"    "". ,             .     ""   ,         . "      .         ", --      "",   "",  .

   ,  , ""        .      ,     - . ",    ''    $2-3 .  .          .        $10-15 .  . ,  -    ''    ", --   ,   "Knight Frank -".     ,         . ",   .      ''     ", --   ,     .

     ,         . ",     ,      ", --     " ''"  . "    ,      ,           ", --       .




""  3  17  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

-   


        ..     ,   " "  "   ".   ,           -.      ,       . 

 ..        2003  ,   ,    ,     .       "-" (-)   "" ().      "-"    ,         .           .    2003            "",    . 

"        ,   ,       '-'    180  .   ''    $2 ",           .         "  "  "        " (. 2 . 286  . 1 . 305 ).        ,              . 

         ,          ,       . "     ,          .         ",   .   ,      ,      ,   "   ,      ". 

   ,      ,        .   ..          .           . ,        "-",      . 



"" 6/  22  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

,          , , ,     .         .



       2005    ,        ,          ,        .   ,     (),   . 5  2006           ,     .       ,     .   ѻ,      . ,     , ,  .  ,      600  ,        90- .

      .     -        .       .         ...         .   .



20-21  2006      ,                 67 :      15 (),         ,             .

        ,               .   ,   ,   ,   (     )    ().                 .

             - ,          ,       15-  .

      . 1  2006   7-  (    )           ,            .              159   ().         ( 210  ).  ,     ,        2 .

 ,   ,   ,    ,     ,            , 4.   ,             159       ̻.

       . 6          .          .     .

  22        ,   -,          -  . 43-       ,   ,     .            .   ,      ,                .



"  " 2 (231)  22  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

! ,  ! 


          ,     .

  2000               .             -     .     , ,        ,              .

 ,    ,                 ,      .  ,             .    . -,  -    ,      . -, ,      ,    ,    ,   .         ,         .  , :      ?    -   ,        ( ,     ,    )   ,         .                .

    ,        ,   .    ,       ,   , ,     .         ,  ,    ,        )     .               ,       .      , ,    -   ,    ,    .

      .    2003                 .

   ?         ,   .  , -    ,    ,     .



"  " 2 (231)  22  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

44 , 27 ,      .     .       ,           .  ,         ,    .

,   ,   13  ,      40 .  -  ,            (    600  )     .

               .               .                   .    .         .      -, ,   -,     .            .           . 




 3(544)  22  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

"        ",              ,    . ,    " ",         ()        ,      .
 ,   ,   ,             .  ,                 .       ,    ,       .  ,            ,  . 

     " ".    ,                 .   ,      , ,    .  ,  ,   ,   .     , ,    ,   .             ,                  -  
     .        ,     .          .
       " ".   ,      ,          ,     .  ,           .     ,      ,        .   ,               .
 ,         ,       ,          ,     . ,                ,    .          ,             ,   ,          .    ,      ,        .
      ,  ,             ,    " "  .    ,    , -          .  ,      ,   ,            ,  ,      .

:

----------


## AristoS

: ,   ,    




             (M&A) .    Bloomberg,     ,    ,   1,42 . .  ,    ,         ,       1998 .    :     .
,   ,     .    "  ",    &-   ,    ,   3,06 . .  ,   ,        ,     .

   ,         ,          ,      .  ,  ,            ,          ,    ,  -    -   ,   .
  .                ,      ,    .          , ""      -             .
,            . ,  ,             . ,  ,              ,       .
              .              ,     .   ,      10%         .
*    ,                ,      .   , ,      ,      .  ,       ,        .    ,     ,  ,     ,                   . ,         ,         .*
                       .           ,       .             ,       .
  ,      ,    ,         ? ,   ,        200 . ,       .   ,          ,           .

   ,                 ,     ,   .            ,    .
 ,         ,        .    ,         .         ,          .
 ,  ,      ,      .  ,  ,     .              ,      ,     ,      ,    .
          ,    ,   ,                . ,           ,  ,      ,        ,    .
  ,  ,         ,         ,     .            .     -   ,         ,  ,  ,   .         ,    .

  gzt.ru	

[31-05-2006]

----------


## AristoS

,       ,    ,     .          -  ,         .           . 

   ,               -    .                       .          ,   ,   , , ,   ,                 .     ,   10  2006   100      .  ,      ,     ,    -   . 

       ,  ,       ,      .      .   ,      -  ,       11  2006 . ,                ?         ,      ,  ,  - ,   . 

  -     ,          ,         ,      ,  ,    ,         (). 

 ,            .            .  ,      ,   ,          . 

      ,      (    ,      )               . 

   ,   2005                .       .   ,   ,    ,       ,  ,   ,          .  ,     ..  .     ,             ,   .   ,       . 

  2006  ϻ ,     ,      ,           88    45   .    ,            (  ,             )     . 

 ,          .  ,      ,        .   ,       ,        .  -    ,         ,    .   ,       ,         . ,             . 

  ,         ,        ,    .     - .  ,               .       .      . 



.

----------


## AristoS

.

    ,             .



"     . ,  ,   ,     ,   , -   , ,      "". -     ,   ,   ".

 ""      ,      400 2 .                   "".      ""       .   ,    ,   ,      10%  ,        .           . ,    - ""  "" () - ,          -     .

        "".   ,  ,  50%    "".    ,  "",      . ,    .   , -    ,         ,       .   ""     .

 ,             ,   ,       Gregory's Cars,        .

***

50           .




" " 15 (2337)  31  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

VIP- 


              -      .              -       .          ,     .        ,    -    ,        . 

,       2005         .      -,              ,      .      ,        .   ,   ,   - ,         .

  , 22  2006-,                        ,   .   ,        ,                .            .            ,            .       ,      .

          .   23           -        .

     2006           .             (           )    - .

 ,        .      .    ,   .



" " 4 (233)  05  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

9  2007
,   ! 


   -      ,      .                 .        .      ,              ,  ,       . 

   ,            .          .    URA.Ru,          -  ,   .  ,        - .      , ,  ,     ,     , -   .   ,   ,    , ,      .         .    ,        ,      .

 ,           ,     1100 ,     .           ,      .   ,               . 
                -    -  .       ,           (  12%  )        (   12,8% ).        .      1 . . 

 ,       ,                 .            .      10 .      .      .           .  ,             5-10%- .          ,         , -   . 

     .   ,               ,      .   ,         ,     ,     .   ,         .   ,          50% .         , -  .   ,            ,          ,   .   ,   ,       . 

  ,        -  ,  ,   2              . ,    -   - ѻ ()        .      ,     .   ,      ,      ,   ,   . ,         .     ,        .   ,    ,     ,   ,     , ,            . 



   URA.RU

----------


## AristoS

"      " 


         ()     -  .     8         11 ,      .   --  . 

  -  ,     ,          ,       .  ,   -, " " --   ,            . "    ", --    ,   ,           -          .

    8  -- , , ,    .        "-  ".              .  2005 ,                 ,     " ".  ,      ,       ,          .   ,   "",    ,      .        ,          . *  - ,        ,  "     ". ,   -,     "   "* 

             9 .       --      ,            1996  .   -,            .

   , "          ".     ,         -      ,      .            ,  ,    ,     . "   ,    ", --  - . , ,     ,      "". "    --    ", --  .            "505",         ,         ""  . 




""  24 ( 3600)  15  2007.

----------


## AristoS

. 

   -,    .               .   ,       . 



""  15  2007.

----------


## AristoS

.          ,     500    .  -  ,     , 100%       ,        . 

     .   ,         -  ,        .    , -       .          ,      , ,       .         2005- ,       ,    .   2006-       ,       .  ,     . 
  ,          .      .      -        ,    ,            ,       .     ,     ,       .     , -   .    ,   ,  - . 

  ,   ,      ,  ,   ,       .     ,         .  ,          , -  . -   ,           .  ,         . 

      9      .         ,  ,        ,  .      ,      20 ,            .          ,          . 

      .   ,       201   151 .        (33,1%),   (16,7%),   (15,4%)     (15%).      162    ,    113       49     . 


.

----------


## AristoS

.     2006    ,    ,  $6 .       $52 .   ,  -  MA-Communication.       ,           . 

  MA-Communication,          119  .         $6  249 . 

  ,      10%. "  ,       (M&A), ,        ",-        .  MACommunication    . "    M&A,   ,       -  ",-    . 

  MA-Communication,          :        . "   .  90   100 ,     , ",-  . " ,   , ,      ,      ",-   MA-Communication  . 

  ,         . "      ,       " -         . "     ",-    "" (  M&A)  .   ,                 M&A.         ,         .   ,   ,        . 

,         ,           . "     ,     ,-  .-            .    - ""   .           ". 

      .   ""   ,     ,     due-diligence -         .   ,    ,       -    . 

   -       ,        . "       ,          ",-   -24  .   ,           . ",      ,       ",-     ""  .   ,      - ""            .     :   ,        ,      . 


""

----------


## AristoS

( )   

  1163

       ,    .         ,      .           ,        .




    , ..       ,      
   ?


    ,    ,      .        
   ,   ,           
    ,        ,         



              , ,     
    ,   

   ,   , 



   ,    ,  ,    ,    ,      ,  ,  .

      ... (  ).

----------


## AristoS

25  


         -        .

   ,       ,      .       ,        .                .

,           ,         .        25 ,         -  45 . "             ", -   .



"     2 .      .       ,  25-       ", -    ,             .





" " 31 (2353)  22  2007.

----------


## AristoS

"",       . ,       
"" 


 "",       . ,      .
"  ,                .  ,      200-300 2   ", -   ,   "".


  ""       .    ,      -  1     .  ,          , 22  2006 .      .     10     "-".      "", ,       .    ,    ,     ,     1995 .  ,          -  ,      "-   ". ,  ,   ""     .
     . 15  2007 .        15    ,   .       -   ,    .   ,   ,      . , ,     ,    "",     -           .


 ,      -         -,    "",        , -    .
   ,           ()   ,            ,  ,  ,  "", "".
 ,     - , ,       .


-  "",    ,     1992 .      "",       ( 15    ).
:

----------


## AristoS

.       4     ,      .     ,       ,         .    2005     1000 ,   " "        . 

           .       " "  .         ,    ? ""    ,               .

         ,   :    ,    ,     .       ,      .    .     .

 " "    ,         .        , ,             .

   "" :     ""  ,    ""  ,             -          .


,     ,          .  ,    .     ? ,     ,  ,  , .     :   " "  ?

 : ,   ,   ,       .     ,         .  4    65    .   ,      .       .     .       , ,     ,    ,        ?      :      ?      .

 :  -   "-",    " ".  1998        -  "",     50%  .  2005     ,   2004   50%     14%. ,      ,      .         ,         . 12      .            - "    "-",  ,   .    ,      (9,58%)        ""        "-".

  7  2006     , ,   ,             "-".               .

  ,   12   "",    -           24.06.04,          .

           24  2004 .

 :            .     ""       -    ,     .         .

         " ",              .         .      -    .     .          ,       ,   .   ,    ,        ,    .

      .      ,     .   ,           .   -       .

 :     .             ,     .     ,       .

   ,   ,    ,     -.     ? ""   ,     ,       . , ,   ?       ,        : "     "      .

 :    ,        .            , , ,      .      -       .

 :         ,       .      ,     .      ,   .  ,           .       , ,        .

  -  ?

    -   . ,   ,    .          -     ?

 :        " ". ,       ,   -,  ,   ,     " " (  ).  ,         ,   .  , ,    ,      .  ,    .        .

  ,         ,    ,  ,     .  ,    .    -,  .    ,     , -     .      ,   ,     .       ,       -  , ,     ,       ,     .          ,     .

  -     ,          ,     .   ,         ,    .

 :   , ,  ,    .        ,    ,    .            .              ?

 : ,  ,  ?        ,        .    .    ,  ,      .

 :     .  ,  ,      ,       1933       ,    .    .   ,     ,    ,    .

 :         .  2    -     .      .         - ,         ,    .

 :     .           ?

 :         .      ,      ,   .

 :      ?

 :   -        .     ,   .        .

 :        ,          .         .

 :        ,     .      ,         .        .            .         ,   ,       .

 :        ?      ,     15- .

 :       ,         .   -       ,    .       ,     ,    .

 :           ,      .    ,    ,     .    ,        .      .

 :     .   .      .      . -       .      ,   ,       .

/  (-), 17.04.2006/

----------


## AristoS

.: "    "
16.11.2006 



 BISHELP             -.    ,  ,               "  ""           .

           ?


      ,     .   ,          .    ,  ,   .     ,      .      ,    .        ,      ,    .       , , , ,     ,      ,  . ,             . -,    ; -,            ; -,        ,       .

             ?

      ,         10%     . ,        ,   ,  ,      ,      .

          ?

            ,    ,    ,         .  ,      .         :            ,       ,     ,      .

        ?

     , , .   ,          .       .     , ,   .

         ?

     .    ,    ,        ,     .

            ?

      . ,        ,  .        ,          .

      ,   ,       ?

     ,   , -  , , -    .         ,  ,         .          ,  . ,           :  , ""  ..           .

       ,       ?

     , . ,        .

----------


## AristoS

-:    20% ,     
           .           . 

    "  "    ,         ,  ,  ,      . 

"     -    , -          -     . -          ". 

  ,     15-20 . .          ,   .  ,                   . 

       ,    .  2006 .,     ,  744   97.200 . .     ,     50 ..  1 . . 

"    ,         ,       ", -   ,          " ".   , ,    , . 

"        ,    40      19  2007 .     .   ,       .            2,5-3 ", -   . 

     ,  ,      20% ,   .      .           . 

"    ,   .          -      .     200 .     .     ,       40% ", -  -  "  "  .       :          . 

   ,  " "          "            "  ,    . 

 2008 .              2 .      ,   ,   ,      " ". 



 " "    " "

----------


## AristoS

-  


    ,    -      , "     ".     REGNUM,   22 ,   ,       2006    -       .   , " -         ".   ,  "       "     ,    13       40 .         30 . "      ,       ", -   .

     , ,            ,        ,     50    .     -,    -          "", "-", " . ".

      ,              . " ,   -   -,  ", -  .   , "     ,    ".   ,         .




 Regnum

----------


## AristoS

. 


R 2004  -  -     .     .         ,        .      .              . -         : -   , - , -  -   , ,    .    .   ,     -,  ,  ,   .



  ,       ,   150.   ,            .    ,     .     .  ,   ",   ,   ,    ,      .   , ,  ,     . .      ,   .       .

  ,   2005     ,      .         .               .    ,       ,    ,   .     ,       . -  (,   ,   95   )    ,  23   7     (  )       .      ,     .     ,       ,      .      .

  ,   ,   ,     ,    ,     ,        .     " ""         .

     -  ,         " ".



    -  ,  32. -      .     2005    .  ѻ    ,    .

   ,           000  ,      .  ,      - 20 .    ,      84  .    ,      ,   ,     .        :             .              .  ,     20-.

      -    .   .   ,    -   000  ,   -          -.       ,     .     ,    ,   ,   ,     ,        .       .     ,     -   ,       .       ,     .          ,  ,      ,        ,    . -   :  .  .

     .  , ,   .     .    , 32,   -.



   ,    - .     2005     ,  -  -    -̻          10  .      -   -̻  .  ,          .

              .          ,   ,    -       .

      ,      -   .   , ,   .   ,      , 11,      ,    .     ,     ,  .

,     .   ,     .             ,    .

P. S. 
   .   ,    -         ,   .

ѻ      ,              .   ,             -,    .          .       .         -    .





      ,         -  -    40         400  .    - -     .           -  .  .   -        - ,      ,   2001                .

       :        ,    ,    Nordex  ,           .

        .  ,    National Institute of Justice (), ,           .

             -  250 .      ,  , , ,       .       ,       , , , , , ...



"  " 7 (236)  26  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

""       


         DVD-      .

   15- -      .      .    - ,   ""        .    ,     ()  ,          -,  , ,    .   ""   50  DVD  .

" !"

""      "-".  ""     .    ""   , ,     "  ".      : "    !"

   ,                 .        ,      .     ,     20 ,     170    .

   ""  53 .  ,     ,   ,  :    ,     "  "       .

"   DVD     ", -      " "  .

    ,       , , , ,    ,    - "      ".

  ,         , "    ".

  -,     ,    -  ,    ,       ,       ,      "".

   "" (       ),     -,  ""     -,  "",    .

  ,    ,     ,   ,     ,       .




   ""  :

"   ,    "",  .        ,         .      ,       ,     ,      .     "",    2007 .,         ".



" " 34 (2356)  28  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

,       ()               "",            ""    .        ""       ,         . 

        ,              ,     ""  ,        . 5 . 33  . 2 . 330   (  ).            . 163 ()       . 

   ,         "".    ""    ,    . "",       ,     ""    .              ,        . 

     ,         ,              .   , ,            ""          .   ,                  ,    . 

 ,    , , ,    , ,           .         8          .      ,       .           ,     . 




"" 31  28  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

, 2 ,  11.00     ( ., 20)             ,     - .           
    .            ,      ,    ;     ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,      . 




" " 35 (2357)  01  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

-         


 -          (  ),      .   , 2 ,    -             ,     -    -     .   ,     ,    . "             ", -      .

"      ""   ", -  .  ,   -          -  ,    ,  "",         .

 ,   ,      "   " -       .   ,      20         1 . .

 2006      50  ,    150   ,   .    40      .

" -    ", -  ,  ,  ""   .




 Regnum

----------


## AristoS

06-03-2007   ""    

1    ""           46.  ,    , 19   ""         .   ,      ,  "    -   "  "-           ".        ,         .      ,    ""     .      . 
   " "           ,    2005 .  :    12            .           ,               .   ""  ,         21 . 
"     ,   ,  ''    .  ,           .  ,   ,     19- ,    ,  -  18-",   . .  ""  .    19  18    . 
  1943   ""    1994 .       ""   (60,39%),  " " (9,8%)   .       ,         ,      .    ,  "",  "",  .   2006   80  .    2007   140  .     29    21   . 
    ,      .         " ",       46 (.   31 ). " ,    ,      ''    ",        .      ,     . "   ,    .   ,       .        ",      "  "  . "  ,      ''    ,    nolog.ru   . ,         ",       ",   "  . 
      "    ". "       '  ',          .         ,    .  99% ,      ",     .  2004   "  "      "",     66  .    "  "    .   ,    . , . 31, . 50 (     )  ,  "'  '    ". 
           ,     ""     ,        ,      .     16   . 
 ""     7      "".   -      Blackwood  ,       . "     - ,  -  +   100-300 . . ",   .  ,   ,  00-1300  1 . ,    0-600  1 .   . 
   ,        . "     .            .   , -           ,   ",       Vegas-Lex  .

----------


## AristoS

,     ()  "  "     ,   ""     .       :   ,   2006             "".          . 

 ,      ""   ,     ,         ,     ""  ,      ( 35  5   330  2 ).          -- "".    --  ,     ""      --        ,     2007     :         #07/00/0012/2-06          ""  .                .          .  ,   ""           ""      --  "".          :  ""   ""   ,      ,         .

     #07/00/0012/2-06      ,     .     ,  ,    .          ""  ,               .        ,         ,     .        ,          #07/00/0012/2-06   .  ,    ,   ,      ,      - . ,     ,     ""      ,    , : "  ,   - ,  ,        ,   .   ,    ".         .         ,    .             .



""  35 ( 3611)  06  2007.

----------


## AristoS

.        .

              ,     -     .     .

"      ,  ,   :      .   ( ,   )          ", -   ,  .

          - "   ".   ,          :  ,                  .



"         .  2006 .      40    -,        ( ,   ).     ,        ,     ", -   ,     .

    ,      . "      ,          .   ""    ,     20 ", -   .

 ,         

 25        2006 .





" " 37 (2359)  05  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

,     ,  ,            .  ,          15  2006 ,          . 

  : 

 15  () 2006   13.30         ,    .     22-   ; 

 15  2006   16.00             ; 

 15  2006   17.00        ,           ,      ; 

 15  2006   20.00          68-  , 
,       ,       ; 

 16  2006   2      ,      ; 

 17  2006    - .     ,      ; 

 18  2006      ; 

 18  2006               161  (); 

 19  2006   7.00      ,  ,     ; 

 19  2006   10.00           .     ; 

      ,       10      .      ; 

   2006  ,           ,       ; 

 18  2006        ,     ,    ,      ,       ; 

   2006        ; 

 19  2006      ,       ; 

 7  2007              .     -   .             ; 

 8  2007                 .           ,       ; 

 9  2007      ,    ; 

 10  2007        ; 

 14         ,           ; 

 16  2007      ,  ,        ; 

 21  2007           ,                .           ; 

 26  2007        - 
; 

 28  2007                .      ,    (   ); 

 1  2007    ,     ,         ( 330  ()  112  ()  ,      ); 

  2  2007 : NO COMMENTS. 

  ,           15  2006 .     -     .           .             .  . 

    ,   ,     ,  ,  . ,      ,   ,  . 

  . 



"  "  8 (237)  05  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

. 1              -   ,      . 

    ,              .           .              .      - ,        .        ,       13       636-  ,         28 .               . 

     .   ,       ,  ,               ,   .     -          -       .      ,   ,     ,    . 

  ,        - .  ,          ,   ,  .                 .        ,     .  , ,       . 

               ,    .     ,  1     ,      . 

       ,  ,    ,      .      ,          ,   .    -   -  ,            .   ,        . 

      13 .      ,      .   ,   , 3  4      . 

,     2007 ,       ,    11 ,  10        .         48 000    . 

          . 21        ,      3,5    . 




.

----------


## AristoS

""    


 "",    ,   ,     .       .

   -  ""         " ".          .   ,  ,    ""  ,   .     ""  .           "" -  "".

"     ""  ,    , -   , -    ,     ""  .  ,  ,     ,      . ,   ,      ,  ,  ""                 ".

",    , -   , - ,  ,   ,           ,   .    ""  ,        ". ,   ,    "" ""   .



                    .

"  ,  , -  , -    ,   , ,   ,       .  ,   ,     ".

,                ,      .   ,     ""  . ,   ""   .



- ,   ""   ,   45  .

-  48 .    7  200 . .



" " 41 (2363)  13  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

-  !

        "-", N 5, 2007 . 

                          .           .          . 
     ,       ,           ( N 261059-4).     (      "-"). 
          .           ,        (      )     .       ( )       ,        . 
          ,       ,           . 
                ,    : 
     -        ; 
     -   ; 
     -      ,       ,           ,    ; 
     -                    ,    ,     ,      . 
                     ,     ,           ,       . 
                       .        ,         . 
                       ,   ,        ()     . 
                        ,          ,          ,   "      ,      ,       ". 
         ,       ,    , "  ,       ". 
       ,     ( -   )                ,             (     ).                  ,     . 


 , 
 "-"

----------


## AristoS

"-", N 6, 2007 . 

                 .   ,   ,   .     ?        ,     ,      ,   . 


      ,    ,       . .  ,          .  ,        ,       ,  ,       .       ,     ,    . 
                     .    ,      (. 33-1  ).             .   ,    ,        ,      .          . 
             1 . 38  .     ,                 ,                 ().  ,         ,          . 
       ,  , -         , .  ,                , ,      .. 
           ,     ,    ,          ,     .   ,    ,        ,      .         . ,   ,   ,        ,   .   -     ,   ,   . 
             . , ,     "  "     : ",  ,                . ,  25%   ,         . 
          ,     ,   50%    . 
             ,       ,     (,  )    ,        -                      20%    ". 
      ,      . 63  "  " ,         ,          ,    . 
       ,       "   ",   "  ",          : "                  ,         ,        .         ,              . ,       ,              ,    ,         ,        ". 
      ,                , ,   ,    . 
            ,  ,      . 
*     ,        .      ,      ,       . ,            .              ,          ,   .* 
        ,      ,                ,       . 
           .          ,          ,    ,    ,     .. 
      ,   ,   ,                .   ,    .            . 
                                           . 
*         .                           .             (. 161  ). 
      ,               .           ,  . 3 . 226  ,        ,   ,          . 
      , ,         ,  ,     .  ,          .* 
        ,     ,      ,   ,       .   ,                .    ,          ,  ,   ! 
              ,        . 
        ,                   ,    .            . ,           ,             , , , ,  ,       . 


     . . .  3  1947 .  1970     .  1988      ,        ,    . ,   .     13.06.98      . .   ,    3- ,   ,  1-  .     850- .     "    2- ". 



 , 

"-"

----------


## AristoS

.   -          .

             .

"    .     ,   .          ", -   ,             .



" " 46 (2368)  20  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

. ,                     .   -            ,     2006 . 

    ,  ,    Becar Realty Group  , ,     (  )  ,   .                   ,      .   ,                         ( .  ,  -ǻ 1−3  22  2007 ). ,         ,       .  ,          (    280  ). 

               .               .             . 





 - 11 (313)  19  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

" "          ?      . 


      ?     ?    ? ,   -,          ,     ,    .  ,        ,    ,      Top-Manager.



www.top-manager.ru 


 , ,     :

             -.        ,    ,    ,   ,        .

   2005 ,        15-   -,       .             .  ,         .  -                   .      ,    ,   .

 ,              .  15-      .    ,     ,   .        ,     .

        .      ,  . ,  -  ,     ,   2006 .



 ,    :

     2004 .  ,  ,        .   ,       ,    ,      , ,  -  , - -     .          .

        .  ,    ,       ,  -    .     ,      .     ,        ,   1.        ,     ,  ,   , .         ,    .     ,      .

   15- ,              .   ,           .    ,        ,  ,   ,     ,          .     .   ,        - ,      .     ,        ,      .             ,       .  ,  ,  .       .   .              .

 ,     :

        .    ,       ,     .  ,         .   -   .  . ,    ,   . ,    ,    ,  ,   ,  ,     .      . ,  ,        .

 ,         ():

            .      ,   .          , .    ,     ,   .     ,      , ,             .            ,  ,      ,   ,   ,      .

 :

    ,   ,  ,    ,          .             ,   82%     .   ,      ,   .                  .      29    ,      .

    , , .        ,        .         ,     .   ,        , ,      ,     .

,            .         .      ,       160   600.   ,      .      ,    Glencore   : )     )   .    ,      ,          .      , , ,           .  ,    ,    .

       ,     ,    .      .        ,    .    ,       ,  ,        .            .      ,       ,       .

 :
      .     ? ,    .

 , ,    ,    -:

  ,         .  ,   ,    ,   -         ,    .

  (  )    . ,       .           .     ,        ,    ,                .      .    , ,     .   ,  .       :      ,     ,       ,  .



 ,          -  -, :

     .     (      ),    - (     )     - .   ,  - ,     .
    ,      ,   100%     .  ,   20-30. 

   .   ,  20 ,   - ,      100        .     ,      ,        .      ,         ,    .

   .       , ,    ,      ,       ,       .      .         .    ?   ,        ,     .

    ,      .     .        ,   ,      . ,     ,       .     .     ,       .
     .      ,    .   ,       .      .      .     ,      .  ,   ,  ,  .
 ,       .   ,  -   ,   ,   ,      .         ,     .

 ,       , ,         :

       ,   -.          . ,   -     ,   -   -. 

   .        . -      ,             .

  .  ,        .   ,    ,    ,    ,  ,          .

      ,  .         .     ,     ,  ,  ,      .    ,        ,             .    - .   ,  -    ,   , ,  -, .

   ,   .    ,  ,   ,       :   -  .   ?  , ,    .   ?  ,      ?     .  ,  ? ,  .   ,  ,     ,      .       ,    ,           .

   ,  ,     -     ,      ,      .    ?           ,   ,  - - ,       .   .   .     ,     ,     .  . ,   .          ,      .    ,           .

   .                     .    .  : ,    ,     -?     ,   ,  ,     ,         .      .  ,    ,    : ,     ,  -  .  - ,   ,     ,     ,       .   ,       .

 :

   (  )    ,   ,     .    ,     ,  ,            .         .

         .               .     ,         .  ,   .   ,    ,     .

 ,    :

  ,     ,     ,   ,  , .         ,  -  .  ,     .    ,    .      ,   .  ,     ,   .      .    ,   ,       . ,   , ,    , ,   .

  ,    ,     ,     ,  .  ,   -       ,     .     ,  ,     ...        -  .

 :

 -,  , ,   -  .    ,            ,   , -,   ,          ,   ,   .  ,        ,  ,     .     ,  : !.

 :

     ,    ,   ,   ...    ,   ,    . , ,         .       .

 :

 ,   ,     :    -     ,   - ,        .       .   . , ,    -. ,  ,    -  .      ,    .

    ,   

 :

      ,        ,    .    .          .  .  ,   ,  .     200     .  ,   200   ,      .    ,       .
   ,    ,    ,   .            ,        .      . ,    ...   ,      .

,    -    ,     .      ,       .       20-30-40    .        ,         .        : ,   350    ? ,     4 ?   : , 4   - .      ,   .

 :

         .       ,         .   .  1988   British Telecom   ,        ,      .   ,  ,        .    ,   .     , ,        .      ,       .      36%.

 :

    ,        ,              .

 ,      :

  ,        ,      .         ,         ,    .    -        ,   ,      .    -  .       .

               .   .     .   ,         .      . ,           ,     .   ? .   ? .           ,   .               ,        .

       .         .  ,  British Telecom.       .      300 .     .  ,     ,         .  ,       -,     .        10-15- ,      ,    .   ,  ,     .  , ,  .

 ,       ,   .            ,        ?  , - ,   ,     .            ,         ,   -?

,       (  ),  ,     ,    .        .      .

 :

      .   :     .   .   - ,   ,         ,  ,  ,   ,    , , . ,  ,   .

 :

      ?  ,      .        ,        .      .        ,    -   ,         .    ,        ,        ,    .

 :

      ,   ,    ,     .            .     ,  ,  ,   ,          .    ?    ?     ,     ,    ,       .

 :

      ?      ,     .    . ,  ,     ,    .         .           ,      . ,        ,  :      ?.   : ,    ,    ?      10  .

 :

        .      ,    .     ,   , --    .  , ,     (  ),          .        .                .  ,   ,       .     ,      ,      .



"Top manager"  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

:     
   .     .

                             .            ,               .
     04.10.2006 .

                .    ,   ?
   ,    .         ,       ,    .   ,   ,    . ,  2005 ,   ,    ,             $32 .,       42%.         8    / - $19,1 .,     2005    30 %.
   , ,     .   ,        ,    .       ,   ,     ,      .     ,      ,    ,  10-12%   M&A,         3-5%.

 ,          .  ,   ,          ?
   ,          ,  ,       .      .     :     .           .
 .      ,    ,  , ,    ,        "",   ,       .     ,         .      .     -   ,     ,   -       . 
           ,                 ,     .
   ,  ,   .    :     ,       ,   ,    ,  , ,       .         ,       ,     .   -   ? 
 .
   ,  .     ,      ,  ,   ,                    .         -   .   6    2005             ,   .
           ,      ,           ,   ,    . 
       ,       ,       .   ,     ,     .      ,      ,        ,    .   ,   - ,    ,         .

       ?
  ,   ,    ,    ,      ,          .

 ?!
    ,  ,  ,          ,         ,  .            Arcelor   Mittal Steel.       ,      Mittal Steel   .       ,        , ..   Arcelor   ,     $21 .  Arcelor,  , .    " ", ..   ,   "".     Arcelor,            $10 . ,      .        Arcelor.

 ,         
   ,                .   ,          . ,              .   ,            ,        .       ,         .
            . ,  ,     .

  ,    ,          ?
    .   .       ,        ,     ,    .          ,   ,     ,   .           .     , ,  ,    , ,     ,   ,       , .  ,        .
,     -    ,  ,      -  .     ,     ,   ,      .  ,                   .    ,  -  ,    . ,    ,       172 (!)  .             :    -  -       .         .     .            ,     , -  ,    -      .  ,         ,       .          .      ,         .
 ,    , ,  ,      ,     .  ,        ,        .  .        ,    :  , , , ,    ..

  ,    ,       ? 
    ,     .      ,   .   ,      -,     - .      " ",       , , ,        ,  ,      , ,   .        "" , ,          .  ,   ,  .   -     ,         : "  ,    ,   ". 
          ,     .    ,     ,    ,    .    ,       ,      .    ,     ,      .  ,      ,  ,        ,      .
     .  ,         .

 ,           ...
 .    .     .     .       ,     100%  ,    ,       ,     ,    ?  ,      .       ,     ,    . ,     . ,   ,   ,   ,   ,                ...        ,      ?             .., ""           .

        - ,     ?
  ,         .  ,       -,   ,        ,    -.               .     .         .    -    (   ).        :   4       42 (!).      ,  , -,   ,        "";    "" , "" ,      ; -,   .  :       .   ,   ?

  ,  ?
 ,   .  !     900 .           .    ,     900     : !??.            ,    . ,            , ,        .
,       -.     ,    ,         , ,          .  ,  ,     :   ,       .    ,  ,      - - .
   :   ,   ,     .      .        .         ,    .   ,               ,   .   , ,    ..,         ,              . ,    "" ,     ,      .       ,       .
,           , -,  ,   ,       . ,            .     ,       ,   ,    ,      ,        ,  ,  ,  .     . ,             ,      . 
        .            ,   ,          .        :         .

       ,       ?
              ,        .     , ,      .                 . 
      ,     ,     ,      ,   ,  , ,   .      -     $5-7 . , ,  ,  , ,       ...
  ,     ,    ,           .
, 14       III        .  ,      .     .  ,     ,       ,            .

----------


## AristoS

2004        (: )         .                    -  , ,     ,  ,   .           ,  ,  ,     , ,     . , , ,     ,      .

           ,        :           .        ,    .  ,        ,    .  ,     ,          , -               . - ,     ,     . 

            :      .        ,     ( ),        ,          .       .

 ,   : 

- -  ,             ()           .    ()    -.

 -    ,    ()   -.       .            .

 -   ,   -        . -,     .

 ,            ( ,       .)        ,    ,   , , ,  .         , ..  ? ,              (,      -    -    ),       . ,       ()         , ,   ,                 (     ).

           ,    .      -    -       .

 :    -        (   -   )
       ,                ,      -       ,    . 

      -   ,      ,      .  -        ()   ,         ,          ,            .

 ,  ,                 ,   ,     ,     .           ,         ,   ,        ,      . 

     :                    ,   .

   ,    ,   .     ,    ,       ( ,   ),     (         ),            . 

          -  ,       ,        (        ).

         -   .   ,      ,                   ,     ,     .

,   , -      ,          .

 ,                     (  ),         .

  :  (  ,   ),   ,       ,       . 

       ,                  .       .            ,         ,    . ,  ,   ,        .     ,         ,  ,         . 

   -       . 

   :            .     ,      ,  ,       .

   - . ,          ()     (     )      ,    ,       .       (      ,       -    ). 

    ,         ,   , ,        .     -    ,  - .         ,   (  ,      ),      (                    ).

   :   ()      . 

        ( ),        -       .          -,       ,         .     ,   -       .  ,         ,    () . 

      .    ,     ,   -    ()    ,     . 

     - ,      :  (  ) ,         ,  ,         . 

   :      ,    -   , .

    :  -     ()      

     ,        ,    -,  ;   ,         . 

  3  ,  . -,    / ,          . -,    / ,     ( ) ,           .      ,       .

    . 

 -    / ,          .   ,     :    ,         ,         ,    ,  -    , - ,   -, ,   -     .     ,    ,  ,  -,    -   . :   ,      / ,         .

            . ,       ,      ,   -       .

 :       (    -,   ),  -   , ,      ,               . ,       .

  -    (),     ( ) ,           .         ;        .  ,         ,       .

     ,       ,      (),         .

      ,     :  ,    .. 

  - ,      ()    .

         ,        ,    .         .    ,     ,      ,   ,     . ,              .           ,     . 

 ,            (     ),   ,     .     ()         .  ,                 ,   .         ,  ,       ,  ,    ,           . 

 ,  -     ,       .

 :   - 

        -                 ,       .

            (  ,  ,    ,      ,     ).          ,    .  ,              (  ). -,          ,    , ,    . ,        ,     :     ,     .      :  ,  ,     ,  ,     . 

   ,        ,       .

 :  -    

        -        -  .    :   (  ), ,       (,   ,  ,    ;  ,  ).         ,         -  (. ).  ,      -,  ,  ,  301  ,     ,          .    ,   -    ,   .

, ,  .  -    

  ,       ,       .     :             ,  ,      (),   ,   ,  ,   ,    ,       .

     ,       -       ,    .

   : 
-         ,      ,       .; 
-          ,     ; 
-      ; 
-          ,   -    . 

     .

----------


## AristoS

...  ? 

  ,      -         . -        .          .     ,   ,     .



           .     ,           ,        .           ,             .

  ,   ,      .         ,           ,          ,    , ,   .   ,   ,  ,   ,               .

       ,     .        ,      ,       .  ,         .                  ,       .

   ,            ,     ,    .     ,      ,    .   ,          .         ,        ,   .

,      ,     ,         ,         .                    .     157 ,       900.

28      :             ,         .     ,   ,       .

   ,        ,       ,     , .     ,           .          , ,   ,   ,  . 



         ,              .  ,       , ,           .     ,    , .    2005         47    (  2004     190 ).

     .       ,    ,         , ,       ,  .       ,            .

 ,       ,      .   ,           .  12     ,   99           ,       ,   zahvat.ru.

  ,   :
1.  .
     .      (,   ,    ).   ,   . 
     5  20 . .
2.         .          .
     ,          (, , , ). ,       .  ,     , ,     .        . 
 ,    -            .      -,     .
    3  10 . . 

[pageBreak]3.    .
       .    :       .   ,  ,   ,   ,       .
           .         .              , / , / .
       ,      ,    , ,  ,  PR-  ( , ,    ).
     10  30 . .
4.  .
      .               .       :
      2  5 . ;
       10 .      1 .   ; 
     (  ,  ,   ,      ..) 1020 .     30200 .   ; 
           15 . ,    5 . ; 
       310 . ;       /       30 . ,    5 . ;
     (, ) 3060 . ;
    300500     100200        ; 
         150250 . ;
           (   ),       , ,  -,  ,     . .
5.  .
   ,  . :
        (,  ,   .)  50 .      20 .   ;
      30 .  ()  1,5  (    )    50200 .   ; 
        1 500  ( ),    300   ; 
          20 . ;
       58 . ; 
       500 . ; 
      (1,52 .) 5 00030 000 .
         ,    .



      .               .             .      !?      -   26 .       .

  ,   ,    ,      .        ,      .    ,    ,    .          -   ,  -,      , , -,    ,  .

 ,      .          .                          .                     :    .            ,       .

  ,    ,       .  ,  -   .                 .       ,  ,      . 

,     ,    ,     ,            ,    .        .     .

[pageBreak]      :

 ,  .    ,   ,     .    ,    ,  ,   .

     ,         .       ,          .

  ,      .     -, ,  ,  .
   ,   ,           . 

   ,         ,   .   ,      ,         ,     ,    ,      ,    ,  ,    . 

 ̨


     ,       ,     : 

   . 

     ,   .      ,    ,          ()    .            . 

  . ,      .      -      .

    . 
     .

 ,        ,      ,       .       . 

      .    ,    ,      ,   ,   ,     .   -   ,     ,     -,        ,  ,   .
          , ,     ,    .            .                .

 , ,     .        --2005.

         ,  ,        ,         .        -. 

 ,        ,            .     ,          ,      .      ,  ,      ,     ,    . , ,  ,       .

      .     ,             ,      .

 ,     -.        --2005.

----------


## AristoS

,     ..

  ""

 /   




: 12-03-2007 17:53 - : http://www.rian.ru 

, 12  -  .             "",    "". 

      "".       "   ,      " ("" -  . raid, , ). 

 -        "", ,           . 

"  -      ,     -.   ,       ", -  .  ,        " -    ". "       , ", -  . 

REGNUM "   ":            - "    " 
  ,       "  -:       ". 

 ,     ""       .   -       -   , -      . 

       , ,   , "    ". 

  -     .     1991 .          -, ;    ;  , , ,        ;    ;     ;    ;     ;    ; -  ;   ,     ,    ,   ;   ,  ,    .


http://qal.ru/culture/n2278

 12, 2007
       ( 1)
 : -  root @ 1:00 pm 
-  ,      .        -          .       .  -   ,        .   ?       ?      ?      ,  ,    ,        .  -  -    : (495) 411-68-97; e-mail: pr@eksmo.ru. 

http://www.politique.ru/2007/03/12/p...r%c2%bb-zal-1/

----------


## AristoS

.     ,      .

           ,       .

 ,      ,         .  ,     ,   .           ,       (    ,       ),          .



      <  <-> (       ),     . < 2004 .        .  ,   , ,       1,5      .             >, -   .   ,   ,  .      2005 .     .    ,     ,   ,       <  <->   .

      2005 .             ,      13 ,           .

 ,     ..,      < 2001> 4 .         , 70.

<   ,               .  ,   100%  >, -  .      ,      .

      .   ,  ,   .    , , , 10%       , ,        .     ,     .         .       ,        .  ,    ,      .





-     -    .         .    ,      ,    . ,    .  ,       ,   .  ,    ,   .   ,       .

- <     -   ,     .      ,       49     . ,       (   ),     >, -  ,         .



1     ,     ,       .

2       .

3            .

4        .

5      ,    ,   ,    ,   .

6          ()       .

7             ,     .

8         ,   .

9     ,      (     ,       ).

10           .


" " 51 (2373)  27  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

: "   " 

   .       :     .

  -   "  ",        "",  "-",      .

-   ?

-   (    34   )    - "".          12 ,      ,    ,         .

-   -    ?

-  .

-      ,      .

-  ,  .    ,    .

-      .     ?

-  ,   .  :      ,       .   ,        : -            ,       .  ,    . , ,        :        .  ,       .       ., , .

   -      ,        - .

-       ""     -        .?

-      .   "" -   ,      ,   .       ""   .      ,     .        ,       .

-          ""?

-         "".      .  ""      ,          .

- ,       ,     ?

-    .     ,      (),              90- .  ;     ,      ,      .         ,  :   15-  ,     ,   ,             .             .     .

-     ,   ?

- ,      "",              .

-         ?

-  .     .  90- - ,        ,     .   ,     .

-      ?

-       .

-       ?

- .

-  c   ?

-     .

-       ,      ?

- ,      90- .     ,          ,      .           ,    ...    .   ,      .

-    ?

- .       ,      .

-  2005 .   ,     - "",    .

- ,   .      .   ,     ,    .     .        .  ,      .    - ,     .

- ,     -   ?

-         ,   .   ,   ,    . ,     , -     ,     .        10   .

      ,     .     ,      .      .        . ,   ,  15.

-     ?

- .

-        ?

-  -     ,    .    "  ",    BMW  .   : "     ,      ?"    : ",       ,    ,   ,     ".

-    ,   ?

-         .   ,            . ,         ""       ,    .    ,   ,     ,      " ".

       .  "", "";    "",       .           - . 59   .    " ", "",  100  ,   "",     .

-     ?

-    , ,       ,    .

-      ?

-  ,     .    .      . , ,       ""  " "  ?                  .  ,     ,   ,   ,  ,     .    ,       . ,      ,        .       .       .    ,      .  1995-2000 .      .

-      ?

- ,  ,   .

-   ,   ?

-   ,           ,           .   ,    .  ,     ,   .    ,  ,         .

-         ?

-  ,      .           " ",    .       Mercedes.      .

   ,    ,       : "      ,      ".



  ,     "  ""

  -   "   - " ()

-            ,   - .

-      ( - 5,6 . 2)   . . ., 87.

-             -  "",    "  "".

   "-"

-                 .

-              .

-  ,  Tracksport Ltd (   "-"),      ""        .

 2005.      "" -      .

-      ,    "  "",     " " -   ,    .


" " 55 (2377)  02  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

13:30 06.04.2007 

 ".".   /         .

   "         (      )"    ,   ,     , ,   , , ,     ,         ,   ,             .

  ,              . 

             ,       .     ,          . 

http://www.klerk.ru/news/?72754

----------


## AristoS

2006         255   ,    .       700 ,        .  -        3 . 

    ()   ,     .        , ,     ,   . 

         .            .          ,                   .. 

  2005            ,   .   ,               .               .    ,    . 

  2006     623  .  15       . 


.

----------


## AristoS

2002 ,      .            .  ,   ,          .        . 
          ,        .          ,         ,    .    - ,     ,     . 
       .      ,  , ,    .          (,  ,      )      -.    ,       ,     ,       . 
        ,        .   - ,                   ,     .       ,     ,    ,       10 .  500 . . 
 ,               .          ,          . 
         ,  ,       .         .          ,      .                . 
        . ,      ,   ,            ,          ,    .  ,     ,        . 

 daily

----------


## AristoS

,       .        ,    :   ,    ,         .      ,         .             :   ,       .                 ,     ; , ,       .    ? , . ? ,   .

        .    ,       (                       ),       ,     .         .

       ,              -       ,     .   ,      ,             (,     ,   ,      ).   .                 - ,       .               ,        -     .      , , ,    ,   ,      .             , ,        . ,   ,     :   ,            ,                     . ,       :              ,         .                 ,  ,  , .          :                  ;     ;  ,    ,       ,  . .

                ,     ,            .  ,       ,         . ,    ,              ,   -    .  ,  ,        .                   . ,             ,      .      ,    ,    (.    , 39  2005 )       .    ,                  ;   ,           ,     (  ).  ,               , -,   .           ,            .

 ,        ,       .   : , ,    (  !),   ,  ,  ,      .            .    (   , ?)        ,                        ,  .  , ,         .




"" 14 (555)  09  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 


               .     ,       .  ,     ,       -  .

     ()           ,  ,  .  ,  60%    "",         35% ,         .   ,         ,   ,  ,   ,    .           ,      .   ,            ,         . 

  2005         ,            .       , ,   ,    ,         .  , ,          ,       .

   ,   ,    ,     1,5 . "      ,        ",    ",   "  . "       ",       Standard & Poor`s  .   ,    ,        ,             . 

  ,      ,             ,  ,   .    zahvat.ru      "   "  ,  "      ,        ".   ,      ,        ,      . "                 ,        ",  .  ,   ,      ,  ,  , .

"        ,    ,        ",       "- "  .   ,         ,         . "      ,    ,  ,            ",   . 





""  60 ( 3636)  11  2007.

----------


## AristoS

** 

    ,         .

          ,       .    -   ,      .            ,           .

<,   <>       , -     < >  . -    ,                               ,           ,         >.



                  ,     .  ,     -     .

<   -  .     (   )   - .   ,   -     ,        >, -   .

<      ,            .       -    .            , -   ,  -   <,   >. -  ,         (   ) ,       , , ,     >.





  < >.



  < >.    , :     ()  ,         .



 ,  ,    .



     .



       6 .



        3 .



,   ,          .



    ,     ,     .



  ,   ,      ,   

 .



         .     ,     , -   .



                 .



                .





" " 61 (2383)  10  2007.

----------


## AristoS

* ,   ?*

 ".".   /                .     ,     :

-    ,      . 
-       . 
-       . 
-       ,  ,   .

         .            . 

     ,    .     , ,   ,   ,      .  ,    . 

  ,            .           .

http://www.klerk.ru/news/?73140

----------


## AristoS

, 12 , 10:43
    .     ,                 .      - ,     ,  ,               ,     .
 ,     ,        . ,          - ,   .        ,       .
      .      ,   " "  ,               Russian Business Estate (RBE).
    ,    47   ,      ""  "",   ""  ,   .     ,        ,  , ".", ,   ,       .
",                 ,         ,     ,    ", -     ,      -. -                ,              RBE", -  . ,   ,            ,      RBE.
 ,     RBE          .             . "     ""             ", -      (   ,    -).           RBE    .                -. "           ,     RBE                        ", -        .
  ,   2000- .,    .     ""            .     ,    .        ,          .
 2004 - 2005 .          ,        .  2004 - 2005 . ,    ,             .        "  ",   .    RBE       ,   -    ""   "".
""  RBE   . "           RBE", -    -    ,    .   ,            "".   6 . .      22 . . . -            ,       RBE.           ,        -.          RB,   , -       "". ",  " "      -     ", -       "".
  ,          ,     ,   .           "   ,    RBE           ".

----------


## AristoS

//        






     ,                -  ()         .       ,     .          ,       ,        . 
   ,           ,     2005 .            "   21 "  , ,    .  2000       "-"      (  2879 ),        ,     .     ,  ,       "  ".   ,     ,     .       ,           " ". 
   ,          .            ,          ,   .                .              . ,        ,    2005    :         .        "",    "  ". 
  ,        ,    .  2004          "-".    ,         2000            .            .      "-"         .         ,      .                         .           . ,       .       .   ,     ,  ,               ,  ,      "   21 ",      ,    . 
              .            ,     " ",           . 
 9        .     ,         .                ,      (  2005 )    ,   .      , ,   . 
        ,                 ,   ,      . ", ,   ",    "  "  .   ,        : "        ,     ,  ,      .        ,   ,           ,   . ,          ". 
       .        . "   ,         .     ,       .      ",   . .     . 
 - 

________________________________________


   1  1967      .  1991     ,  1993     ,  1995-    .   ,    "-        ".     1989    "".       " " (),       -      ,      .     "       - "      60 .   1999    2000       ( )   ( )  . 
     22  1998 .   2000     " "                  .      .  2001-2002        ,        $691 .   2003      ,  "     ". 
 -

----------


## AristoS

*      "         (      )"*  

   "         (      )" ( - )           ,     ,     ,       ,    "       ",    "  ",    "    ",    "  ",    "  ",    "   "     "          ". 
           ,   ,       , ,  ,        .  ,   ,     ,     ;  ,    ,        ,     ,   ;        . 
     1.                   , o            ,        , ,   ,    .        ,     ,    ,        . 
                ,     1  2002 . ( -  ),        ,       ,    ,     (.4 .1 .33  ). 
          ,              . 
     ,     .1 .4 .33              -  ,          (        ),         ,    -  ,        ,        .  ,            ,      ,    ( ,   ,    ,        ),  ,   ,   ()     -  . 
                  ,        ,       ,           ,              , , , ,   ,   . 
                 ,    ,    ,       .  ,  ,       , ,         ()          ..,      . 
       ,       ,     ,      ,       ,    (), ,     ,  ()        ,      (),   ,  ()            . 
            . 33     " ",        . 
       " "      ,         .        ,      -    ,       -    ,       ,        ,   .  ,   ,   ,         . 
     1.2.    ,                      . 
      ,                   ,     ,         -  ,             (. 2 . 36  ). 
        ,     ,         (   ),     ,           " ":           ,              .        -   ,        . 
          ,    ,   ,           (     ,     ),       ,        ()  .                 . 
                   ,     ,        , ,   ,                .                      ,    ,     ,    ,     ,         . 
               ,                     ,   ,           -        (    ). 
     ,     ,       ,  :    ,    ,          ,      ,           ,   .          ,       ,      .             . 
            ,             ,   ,          .    ,    ,      ,                 ,        ,        . 
                     ,    ,        ,     ()    ,        ,        ,   ,  ,   ,   ,       .           ( )       ,         ,   (),     ,    ,      .                (, )     ,    .         (, ),                  (),        .  ,          (, )        (, , ),    ,  ,         . 
         ,    ,       281,   ,      . 
        ,     ,    .  ,         -  ,    ,      ( - ). ,        ,   ,  ""   ,              . 
      ,        ,        ,              .               ,          ,     . 
                , ,   ,         ,    , -       ,       ,   , ,      . 
              ,     ,     ,    ,       .             ,          . 
               ,        . 
         ,    ,       ()     ,          . ,          ,          ,     ,           . 
     ,    ,      ,      .   ,   ,  ,    ,           ,       ,   , ,   ,      ,         ,    ,   , ,    ,           ,               . 
                                  . ,      ,       ,                ,     . 
         ,  . 6  ,  ,                     ,           ,   ,        .         , ,   ,         ,         .             ,      ,    -  .       ,     ,      ,          ,     ,         . 
             ,     ,         . 
     2.         ,    ,   ,          ,       ,           ,        ,        ,    ,   ,         .    ,              . 
     3.         (, , ) ,     ,    .                ,     . 
     4.            8  2001 .  129- "       "                ,      ,      .             ,       8  1994 .  1482,        . 
         ,      - ,        ,    ,     ,      ,        . 
                  ,                  ( )  ,      ,      . 
                    ,             .      ,                     . 
     5.       ,   -   ,          ,       ,     ,       .  ,   ,        .                  . 
     6.        22  1996   39- "   "      5  1999   46- "          " ,           . 
       ,      ( )   ,          ,           .                    . 
               ,     ,        ,       (   ),             (         ( )  ,              .). 
      ,       13   "          ",                       26   "   ",      . 
     7.     ,  ,            " ",            . 
                                26  2002 .  127- "  ()".              () ,             .      . ,                2003                8 :   2002      106 500    ,   2003  - 14 277 .      ,           ,    ,        .           ,        ,     ,       .

----------


## AristoS

** 


          .          .        "",        "-",    ,    "-". 

 ""           ""  "",      ""  "".       ,               "-",    .    ,         2004           .    ,    ,      200  ,  "-"        ""   ,           . "     '-'.               ,      ,      ", --    .   -    . "    ,    ", --  .

        "-",          .   -,           ,   , ,   ,               ,     .   ,  "   ",     ,      .

            --  "",  ""   "".               (     ),     ""          -- ,   ,  2002            -.

  ,   - ,        -- 2002-2006 . "    ,         , ,        .          ,  -    ", --  -.





"" 62  13  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

*  ,    - * 


                .    ,     ,         ,     .      ,   ,        .     ,   .          ,    .  20.00             ,       .      ,     -  ,    .        . 

,                 ,     -1.   ,           -      ,      . 

      ,         , .                 200      ,     .    ,          .       ,         ,            15  18    .      ,    10         .   ,         .              . 

,         ,         ,    , -      .  15-18     -    ,         .       ,    ,    ,   .   .           .      ,    , ,      ,     . 

          ,     .            . 

  (      - .)                      .       .    ,   , -        ()  . 

              .   ,         ,      . 
        , -       . 

         ,              .     400          ,         .

     ,      ,       , -   -    . -   ,          ,    ,       .     ,               ,     .  " " ,         ,    ,    400            . 

                           .       , -     . 


.

----------


## AristoS

** 

        000        .                , ,   ,     .   ,    .

  1
-               .    ,   ,       1.   -  .          ,    12  .   ,   , , ,   .      6 .

 1991         ,    .     .      .
          ,     .   25    .      ,    .     ,   ,  , ,   ,  1991      .

 1992    - .         5   (     8  ).      
   .
  90-     .         .   ,          ,   1995      .       ,   .
-      ,   .   , -          .
-       .       ,   .   , -     . 
-  ,    . ,     .           .

,  ,     ,   . ,          .

  1
     :
-     ,  ,   .        .          -.       .
  1996  -   .
-   -            380  .    ,     ,         150    40   000 ..,    ,         1999 .      ...
     :     ,    .

,    ,        150  ,   600.
    :
  2001     - 2  , ,        ,           .        2    .   : !   :   ,      .     ,        .     ...
   ,     !           -      .
-   ,      .    ,        .      -.       ,    -     . 340         .       .
-    ,

-  .
-  , ,      ,       !


       -      ,  125 . , ,   ,    ,      .
         ,     ,    .
-   2000          , -   .
                -  .   ,     .           ,     -           .
    :      .
-  ,          , -   .
,     ,  -   .      - ,    10-  . ,    .    ,      ,       .   "", ,          ,    , .




"  " 14  14  2007.

----------


## AristoS

** 


               .           ,   .   ,               . 

     ()      ,       .   "-"               ,      2005       .          "-" .  ,   "-",      ,      ,  ,               . 

   ,     , 11  2006    ,       ,         .      ,       . 
"  ,          .      ,          ",      .         ,            .          - ,      ,   .    ,     :               .        ,         .      ,       . 

   ",   "   ,          . "  ,                    ,   .           ",  . 

                 .   ,   ,    .       ,          ,      .      ,         . 
        ,          . , ,       . 

      . "     ,       ",   .         ,    " "   ,              . "       ",   . 




""  65  18  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

* ""* 


       ""   : ,  , ,            . ,           ,             ,   ,              .       -   ""       .     ,           ""       .




-   

" ,    -    ,  ,  IFPI, -          ,        (  . - .).    ,   ,  ,  ..." ( ,      -  .   -  " -" 1  2007 .)

 ,     -,      ,  .    ,          .

    ,      ,   :       -             - .  ,  ,    ,     ,    .  -    ...

-      ,   ,    "",       ,   1997 , -      . -   ,               ,      :   ,  ,         .       ""     .

   .    " "       ,   1998 ,    "".           - . .            .    ""        "          ".

   ,       .       ,        , ,  -,   .   ,   ,     ,          .  2003             ,     "           "      .     "   " "       "      ,   "     ".     ,       -   .

   ,   ,       .          -     "     "", "-"  "  ".    - - "-" -         "",     ,           .     .                  .  -  ,  ,         ,   .   "",  "-" -        "" -         .                .

       . 24  2003    -  .        -    . ,   :   2002     "-19",        "  2000".     -             .       2003   "-"  "  ",     "",           .        -  " ".

" ,   ,        ,         ...    , -  . -   ,  "  2000",    ,       ".

 !     .   2003       . ,          "",         "-",   :          . ,    ,          ,        ,         .        ,  ,    .

"      ,             "-"     ( ,         -. - .),         "-" , -     . -     -     ,  ,   ,   ".  ,  ,      -  .

 ,           .          . ,   .,   - . ,    . .  ,  ,    "    ,      " -".

    , :   ,  ,          .  ,             ,     .     ,      .

   .     ,   .  . ,  , , ,  ,   ,          . ,     "-".       :    ,        ,   ,   .

  , ,  ,       -   ""    ,    ,      :          " -"   ""     .

                  " "    ""          .

     ,       , ,    "      "-",   -    .      .  -    :   ,      ,  , ,   ,     ,            . , ,        ,       .

-   ,     ,    "" ,      .  ,         , ,       , -   , (    -  -   - ).

----------


## AristoS

...... 

 ,  - 

  ""      .  ,        .     .  ,     ,   .

-             ,        "",               , -  . -         .   ,   2004            -   ,       "". ,     . ,   .

...     -    .    : "  -                   .     -        "",   : -, .  , 10/12. ...    ""                ".   26  2006 .

 ,    ,         ""              .    ,      ,    ,   ,       .    , ?

    ,      .   ,             -      -  , 10/12.   ,        "",       ""?      ,    "",     ,              ,    ?    ,     ,  ,       .     !

    ""      .     "505"      -,      "". ,  "    , -  " ", -   -.   ,   ""      (  -  ,          ),       ""              ,     .    ,    ""   ,  99  ,    "505", ""  " ",  ".

    ,    .    ,   ""       ,    - ,   - .

          .     ""           .             .  - ,                   ,     .   .

      "", ,   ,      ,           , "   ""  .. ,      ,    ,       ".        -      .  ,             .     ""                  .

  -  !  ,      :     ,   .    ,     -,   ,     -     .  :  .                   "".   "   ""   ",        ,    ,     .

   ,  ,   .     -,  "          , ,  ,         ,    .  .       "...     .

  ,   "",       " ", ,      .  - .       ""   , ,   ,     .

     ,      ""      ,  DVD " ".         ",     "",          10   5  ,    "",  , ,      ,    ... 60  . ,  ,         .

  ,                "",  ,  .  -      ,         .            - 6   .

  .         ,   "",  ,   ,    ""       ,     " ".           . .              "",    " ", ...   .

          .      ""?            "".    ,     ,        ?!

 ,              -  ,    27  2006     .  , , 6   .        , ,   .. "    " "   "  ".

    ,      .   ,   ,   2  6  ,    2 .       ,         " ",        312 716  70 .   ?    .

      -,        .     ,      ,                ,     ,   ""   ,      .    ,  ,   ,       .

    ,    "",  " "             ,     .           ?

-  ,   :      ,        " " -    .    , -   . - ,  ,      .       .    , ,  .    ,  .  ,  ,    .

 ,   2005    ,     " "                 , ,   ,        .

     ?  ,               .  ,        - ,     .

-          ,   .    ,    "PROTEKT",    : "    (  )    -    , -  . - ,     .  ,           .         ,      .        ,    . ,   ,  ,        , ,    -".

,   .          -  "".      -    "".

"  ,     ,    "" ,      .  ,         , ,       ".

 ,

  ,

 - 

-

  - 

"...         .         ,      .        ,    ... ,        , ,    -".






""  066 18  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

*:     * 

     ,     ,            -   .

  ,              .         , 60 ,   , ,    .

     .     ,    .

----------


## AristoS

! 


 ,        .      .  -  ,         .      ,   ,    .         .                   .

       -  - -     .

" "      . ,      ,    ...



             ,      "û  ӻ.     ,     , ""-     ,       .          -   ,   ,     50 ,     2, 5 ...  ,    .       .           -  -,       .   ,       ,  ,  -  ,    .

 ,  100        ,         . . .           -  ,    !

         -     ,        ...



      2003 ,           -,   .  ,           .   ,    (    !)    . ,        .     .           -  - -.      .

   -     ,    ,  .        ,     .   2004    -        ,          -          800  .      .       ,    -      ,     .

      ,         .    û          .

-          ,     -,     -      .        , -   ,    . -    ,      -  û, ,    , , -        ,           . ,   ,  ,      ,    .

  230  

  ,       ,    -       ,    , 230  ,       ! ,                  - (,        ).

 ,       ,     ...     ,                   (      ).     ,              ,       . ,   ,            ...

   ,   ?
-  ,     , -   . -       ,             20           180  .       .  ,         ...



 ,        .        ,     .          -      ,    .

                -  ,           .             .

           ,     ,      .

...   - ,   - .

-     , - .

      ,      .

 ,  ,       ,          .                 -  -.         ...



"  "  15 (244)  23  2003 .

----------


## AristoS

XXI   

          ,     "" . 

 ,           ,    , -     .

-  ,  ,         ?

-         ,     ,   -      ,                   .

-    ?

-     .   2004 .      171     ,  2005- - 346,    - 354 .         32    ,    110    $4 . (!).      .

-    ,       .  ?

-   ,     .               .    ,      200  .      ,         "".  .-      20     ,      "". 

-      ""  ,        ,              .  ,    "       -    ,    "",     238   ".  ?

- ,  . ,    :         ,    -   . 

-      ?

- ,   .      - .   .     .-        .  27 ,     ,     .         (,   ,  $600 .)    . .       . 
   ,         .      .

:

----------


## AristoS

** 

   ()  ,       ,      .    ,          .

              .     ,     ,       ,        .        ,     ,    ,     .

          ,         ,     ,     :             .      ,      -,    ,  ,   ,          ,         .

       ,             ,      ,   .            ,       .

    ,      ,          ,      ,    ,      .    ,       ,         ,  ,       ,      .

         .        ,        ,  .

       ,  .

        -  ,        ,      ,        .

  ,     ,      ,   ,     ,   ,      .

    ,      ,  .

  ,       ,     ,      ,  .

      ,    .

   ,  . ,    ,        ,          ,    .



      ,        ,       . ,               .         ,   , ,  ,     ,  .  ,     : , ,   ,    ,          .

:

----------


## AristoS

*. :     "" * 

       23     ,      -  .        ,        . 

"  2004     ,      750 . ". ,     ,  ,    ,        ,    "".           .      ,  ".." 

             .           . 

  . ,       "",   , 2006   2 .    -  ,   , : "        ". 

  ""       . ,      ,  ,   2007  ""      Turbomeca          -60  -62. 

     ,   .       . 

    100%  ""       "   "      "  ".


:

----------


## AristoS

** 

  ,      .   ,       .    ,     .
           .     ,     ,           .        ,     :       ,      .     :    -  ,     ,        . 
            ?              Tax Consulting    -2007.     :   1700          ,  100     17  .                 . 
  ,           : ,     ,  , ,  .     , , ,         .        :    ,      .              .
         , " "    17 .

   ,       , , .      ,     ,    . .         .       :             .      ,     :     . 
        Tax Consulting UK    .     ,            ,     .     ,    .                    0,1 ( )  0,7 ( ). 
  : 
1_ 1        (  ,     0,7). 
2_ 2       ;       :  , ,    (   ,   0,5). 
3_3      ,     (     ,   2,   0,5). 
4_ 4    :        ( ,   0,3). 
5_ 5      ( ,   0,3). 
6_ 6    ,    ,  ,                ( ,   0,3).      ,   ,     0,1. 
,       ,      ,       ,     ,         (       ). , ,       ,       .

----------


## AristoS

(1)   ,     .             .           ,            . ,             1%                 .   10%                   .   30%        . ,                . 
    51%     ,  .     ,        1  0,7.    25-51%   , ,   (  1    0,5),     .          .        25% ,    .  -             (   1    0,3). 
    ,    :   ,     - ,        ,    - .        .   ?     .     ,     .             .            . 
,           :    51%  77   100.   .     ,   -   ,       ,           ,       .      ,       -  ,   ,    ,  . 

           : , , . ,    90%       .           -,  . 
      2,       .     ,          50% (   2      0,5).      . 
         10-50%,    .     ,     ,      -  .                      . ,      500  .,         .       10-50%,  2     0,3. 
 ,          ,   - ,      ,      .   ,    ,      .             ,    . ,        ,     ,    .        .  ,   ,    Tax Consulting UK,     ,       ,  , -,   -.             1 .  5 . . ;       1 .  100 . . ;       1 .       :      ,   ,   .

----------


## AristoS

,       -     .       ,          ,    ,      ?              -. 
,       , ,  ,    3        .        ,   3     0,5.  ,              . ,  ,        ,    .      ?   ,      . 
       .      ,    ,   ,    .       -   :    ,          10%.              .       (    ).  -  ,         .   ,        1, 2  3,     -5 (    ),         . 

       .  ,         . ,   ,       . ,     ,    ,        ,          .          ,     .  ,      ,     .            . 
         4 (     ,    0,3;      0,1).          ,     .            (    ). 
         ( 5).    15%,    0,3;    0,1.  ,   ,       :  -      ,        (, ,   ,   .).          ,         -  - . 
,      6    ,     .      ,        ?  , ,   -       .          ( , -,    )?       0,3;            0,1.           ,     ,       .

----------


## AristoS

.        ,        . 
        .    ,     , -,   . 
    :               .        ,     .    ,   2006       M&A,     -10  . 
      ,            ,  .           ( )     . 
    .  -  ,         (   --)   ,       . 
     ,      - ,  .   ,                 .          . ,                   .     .     (  )           .

                   . 
   M&A         2006    : 39  .           .           300 . .        .           70 .        15             . 
   -,    ,   ,        .       .               ,      ,   ,   . 
       :      ,         .     ,  ,    ,  , , .      .        ,     .           Ford -,     ,      .     .        ,             .   .

         .     ,            . 
,         : , ,  ,   .      ,    ,   .     -,    1 . .   5 . . ,     ,  . 
     .        ,         84 ,     (42)       (14      ,      ). 
       .     $2 ,       -  .             (   )  $6-10 . 
                 ,               . 
          . ,  ,         .  ,  ,       .          .       ,              $3 .

----------


## AristoS

:    -. 
         ,      .      ,  ,   .     -,  ,     ,      . -, ,   2005       ,   .         ,      . 
         .     ,              .         ,        .     .         ,     ,    . 
,       ,    .      ,   .   ,      $300      . 
      .  ,       ,   -,     . ,    ,   .               .

    ,   ,       :        . 
  ,   ,    :      (    ,    )   .     ,     -,  ,             . 
                 ,         ,     .  .      .  -   , , 200 .       5%     ,            . 
,      .      .     ,        46 .  ,         ,   .          ( 20%  ), ,       ,       .  ,      ,          .      ,       . ,     ,    ,    ,       .

----------


## AristoS

.      ,     -      .

           ,    .  ,   ,   ,  :       .     .   ,   ,       .   :   ,         ,        .          :      .   ,   .           ,     ,   .         .        .     (         )           11 . . .         $60 ,     ,      . 
         ,     179            .      ,       -      . 

  :        .          .    -   ,  ,           .          ,      .        ,          . 
        -,   ,       .       ,   , -    .             .            32   .     ,      2004    171  ,  2005-  346,   2006 ,        ,      354. 
       .       .       ,      ,      :    ,          . 
         .            ,    .          ,       .       ,    ,     ,   ,   .    ,         .       .    ,         .

----------


## AristoS

.       - ,    .   ,                    ( ).      (),    (    50).                .           ,      . 
            ,    ,     -      .    800,   ,           .         . 
         .    , ,                .     (  )      .   ,      50% ,      50%. ,  45-49% ,   (,          )   (  ),       .   ,    ,    -,   ,     -  .        ,     .                   .      : ,     ,           .      ,          .  ,    . 

        , , ,        .           .      ,   .       ,        .  . ,       ,    ,       .            ,  , ,    . .   ,  .            !   !.        . 
   ,      ,     .             ,      -  .         .     ,         . 
   : ,    ,      .   ,    :      ,   .         . 
          ,        .  :        .           ,    . ,      ,         -,      ,    .           .   .   ,      .     ,      ,  ,  .

----------


## AristoS

.      ,   ,     Tax Consulting UK. 
      (       ),       .     $4-5 .,  ,   ,  :  -,       199       .       ,            -  .        .        - ,       .  ,     ,     . 
     ,   .        ,    ,      ,    25      ,    .    ,      .             .                -  . 
  ,     ,       ,  , .           1  .,       16%  -,      .  ,              -,     . 
                 .           ()  .   ,   .    5% .    ,           .   ,        ,    .              ,            159   .       :       ,  ,      .      . ,              .                . 
      .                .         ,       ,   ,   .  ,              (,   ).   ,                        .      ,      . 
                   . ,    ,       -   .
:

----------


## AristoS

*          ()*

               -   ().

 ,       ,         .

          . "       ,  ,     ", -   .

    .    -           . , , ,      ,        ( 4  159  ).                .

"   ,     2003    2004      ,   ,    ,     ,     ,       ", -   -  .

"        ,    ,    .   ,              ", -   .

 ,   ,                  .

"   ,     ,         ,              173  37  ,   ", -   .

             4  159   (,       ).     ,    ,   -  .


:

----------


## AristoS

,     .  ,     ,      .            ,    .  ,      .


          ()     2005 .   2006 .   ,         .       2007 .     ,     .

      ,   .           .

       ,   : ,           .         ,      ,   .

         ,               .      ,   ,     ,    :   ,         ,      .

    ,       .

    ,    ,   ,  ,     ,  ,    :    ,   ,  ,  .

   ,          ,   :      ,    .  ,      ,         ,    - .

       .

           ,   Day Pitney  . ,   ,   ,       ,      ,      .   ,  ,   .    ,     ,    .     ,    ,   ,       ,  .

-- (   NYSE)     ,      ,  -   .  , ,        ,            -         .

     2003 .     ,     : ,      ,               .                   .

   ,      ,     ,   ,  --      .



""  75 (1849)  26  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

-  .    ,   ,  .

       , -      ,       .   ,         ,          ,      .           ,       .     ,     :      -   ,     .

            ,    .      .       2007-2011 . ,    5,5  .   ,     .

    ,    ,         .        (- ).      800 000 .  1,5  .,       ( 20%  50%)     ,    ,  ,  .   ,      ,    :      .

 ,     ,       .




""  75 (1849)  26  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

*
37            * 



             37           63      ,           .
,         ,        " "          .
             "   ""       ,           24       .
       .   ""    ,           , ,   ,       .     ,        .  ,             ,   .
               ,            "-".
        "-",            .
      ,  ,           " "   "   ",      "-",  "",  "".       , , ,     ,   .
           ""        ,         10  .
        26    "",           ,         .
                    "".
      ,        ""     -        .
 -            "   "    54  ,              .
                         "" .

 REGNUM

----------


## AristoS

** 

  2005   2006        (),      . ,                 20         1  .      ,   . ,   ...       .      ,  
 , 60  .




  ,       ,       .    ,       ,       .  -  ,          .

  , ,   ,        ,  .     ,      .       .          ,             -  .

    ,           ,  ,   ,     . ,       ,   ,      .

   ,       .        ,       .



 (  )   ,          .        ,                 .

           .     ,          .          ,      -       .     .  ,                    .

         .        ,       . ,    .     ,       ,     .  ,           12 . .

     .  ,         : 5            .  ,       .     ,       ,      ,   .               .



  ,    ,       .      ,   .     :         ,           .

,             -        .

    ,      .      ,      .   ,       ,  ,    .      ,          (),  ,        .

   M&A-Intelligence,         ( 330  )   ( 159).     ,    330,        ,    159      .             .   (210  )   20   .  2006 ,   M&A-Intelligence,    354  ,       46.    2004  2007 .   19.



       1  2006           -  . ,     ,          .       60 ,   .

    ,       -    :         ,        .   ,         .     .      . ,      ,    .

           ,  1  2006 .   95%          .  ,   5%   .               . 

        ,       .    ,   ,    .       ,        .





"- "  078  02  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

"" 

    ,         "" -  ,      .           ,  "   "  "  ". 




       .  ,      40-       130  .  , , ,    . 

 ,  ,        .             -       ,      .     ,       .  . 


 ""

----------


## AristoS

** 

                .          .          ,      . 

    -   17 .      ,     1993    . 

        .         2, 5  . ,   ,     .    - 72  .    -      . 

          .         ,     -     40  ,        .    ,          . 

    90- ,             .      ,  -        2006 .            .

      .      ,          - .    ,        (  )    , ,   . .   ,                     .  ,             , ,       ,        . 

,   -          .       25  .  ,                30.     ,  ,   ,       4,5  .    9068 .        ,        450  ,   16  . 25, 3   , ,  400  . 

  2007         -  -    .        .    ,        25,3  ,    . 

 ,    - ,    .    ,     ,     . 

-             ( ,  ,    ),    25-  . 

    .     4 .         -.             .     ,     .  ,    -  ,     ,    .

-      3      . ,    :   ,           71  ,      .      ,     50  .       1 .   ,  ,          . 

  ,       ,    .       ,             . 

,           -  , , ,   .      ,   .  ,  -          -   .      ,        .       .  ,   ,      .




"  " 17 (246)  14  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

            .      .

         ,     ,      .          (    ) ,      .       .

      ,      .      ,   .       ,        .

     ,    ,    .           .       ,      ,   .

            .                ,     .

      [],   .

       ,     (    ).

      ,         .     ,  :    ,     .          ,   .

    ,     , -          .       ,       10 000 .,      .

 ,       ,     .     .

    ,      Δ  :    ,  .      600 ,    ,   .    -  ,    .     , , ,        ,       .




""  88 (1862)  17  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

           .

      ,   -      .              160 ,     .

   ,      .         ,     .          , ,   ,   .   :                  ,      .

        () ,      .          .  ,      ,  .             .

     ,   ,        :             .        .  ,       -   .





" "  94 (627)  11  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

*       ()* 


        VIP-.   .                 .   Container Finance Ltd Oy,     ,      -          ,   ,  ,    .         ,  ,      ,     . 

     ,  ,           ()     .  ,    ,        , -  . 

       .            .        .     . -  ,    2006  ,       ,    . .   ,   ( , - .)            ,             ,       (  )   - .  ().     ,     ,  . 

          .      ,         ,      .  ().      ,              .   ,                 .                       . 

      .       ,         , -    .                ,        ,       . 



.

----------


## AristoS

* ""  * 

 " "",       " ",     .

   ""  1  2007.

"       ,    .     .       ", -   , -     " "".  ""           .  ,   , ,       ,      ( ""   ),   .

"   , ,     "" ,       "".    ,      ", -   ,      " ".



   ,   ""     26,7%   " ".        , ,         "-".  71%  ""       .

""          ,            .



 " "  2,5    8 . 2 .  ""  2006 .  72  .    ""    $1,5 .

"  ,       ", -   . ""        .

"   ,       ,   - ", -   .

 "" ,     .  -     " ""   ,  ""    1990- .



-  ""       ,   " " ().

- ,  ,   "",     .




" " 102 (2424)  08  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 


    " "              --  " ".      ,          ,   1       .    ,           ,      . 

"      , , '',      6-7   ,       ,        .      6-7 . , --       . --       , ,     ,    ".              .

   " "   "" (50% + 1 ),  "" (30% ),       ( 160 ).   2006       320  ,   400  ,    3-3,5  .       ,     .   80%    "".

   " "   "- " (34,5%    ),  "" (28% ),  "" (20% ).       :    ,    , .        "".

 -     ,                 ,       .          . "          ", --      " "     ""  .      ,         ,     ( 3,7 ).

             " ".   ,        60                     .        . "       ,         .               ", --   .

    ,         ,     ,        .              "".   --   ,     . ,   --    Siemens,        ""    .

,         . "" (       )   -    - ,         .   ,   ,    . "   400     '',    .    ,    ,    - ", --   ,        " ".   ,          $100.      .





"" 97  06  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

* ,   * 


      .   :     .

           ,       .  ,      ,         .

 ,     ,   -.           ,       (     ,       ),          .       .   ,  ,   .    , , , 10%       , ,        .     ,     .

        .       ,        .  ,    ,      .



    -    .         .    ,      ,    . ,    .  ,       ,   .  ,    ,   .   ,       .

"    :   ,     .      ,       49     . ,       (   ),     ", -   ,  -       .



              ,     .  2006 .     ,        ,    .   ,        . -,      , -    ,       . -,       . -, -           . -,        .       ,    ,   ,    ,   .

          ()       .  ,    -   -  ,   .     ,      (     ,       ).           .



 2007 .  50                   .



  2007 .       ,   -  .




" " 96 (2418)  31  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 


                 .

    " "  -  ,     ,         .            .



      "  "-" (       ),     .

" 2004 .        .  ,   , ,       1,5      .             ", -   .   ,   ,  .      2005 .     .    ,     ,   ,       "  "-"   .

      2005 .             ,      13 ,           .



 ,     ..,      " 2001" 4 .         , 70.

"   ,               .  ,   100%  ", -  .      ,      .



-  -        .

-        .

 ,         ,  ,     ,   .



1.     ,     ,       .

2.       .

3.            .

4.        .

5.      ,    ,   ,    ,   .

6.          ()       .

7.             ,     .

8.         ,   .

9.     ,      (     ,       ).

10.           . 




" " 96 (2418)  31  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

             .         .    ,    ,              .        . 

   IPO 

 13-    7  2007     , , ,    ѻ.                 3    16   (   ).    800  . 

 2005  ѻ    IPO.        ()      .  ,       ,       .    ,      5  .      .        260     ,      . 

  ,           (  ,      )    .             .     . ,    5 , ,            ,    .      -         . 

           ,  ,   ,    20   .       (  ).     ѻ          (    ),     .         ,         .     .        100     ,      .          ,     ,      ,         ,    . 

    ,   ,   ,      .    ,   ,       ,        -   ,          . 



    C      .     ,    ,   .         ,         ,   .    ,     13-           .  7        ,      .    .      ,     .        :        .  ,        .    -  ,     ,   ,      .    ,        .  7    . 

13     ,      -    ,        3816  .  ,             !  ,        13    . 

 :  - 

         -      .       , ,       ,     ,      ,          ѻ. 

     .   -                 ѻ  , -   .   ,                     .                . 

         .      .       (,   ?)    .      . ,  .   ,        ,        .       . 

  ,     ѻ  ,        .        ,       ,      ,      .       . ,    ,    -      -,       .  ,      -   ( ), ,   ,     -    .                 . 


.

----------


## AristoS

*.:   -   * 

  .  : "  ! !"

-, , . .  ...  .    .

 :  -    .   .  .    -  (, ,   ..).   ,    .   .   .    .  -    .      ? .     .   .    .

    -  .  .    - .   - .   -   "  ,  ". , ,  .  .  .   .

  ,  .     . : , ,     .    .    .    .   .  .  , , , .

  . , ,  .   .

     .    ""   . - . - . , .      .   -"".  . .     .

-""     .  , . .  :     ,      .    ?   .    .  .

 .   :  ?   .  .   .    .  .   ...   .     ,    .        .     .   .   .

  .   ""   "".  .    .   .  .    .   "". . :   . "" .   .  .   .   .   .   .     .  .   ? .  .

-""  .   ,   - .        . . .   -   .   . , , . :     .      ,      .

 :   .  .    . - ,   ,  ,    -  .       .

    .      -"".     . ,   .  -"". .   . .  .    .

  ...  :      ,    .   ,   -    .     .  .   .  ""  "". 


www.finiz.ru

----------


## AristoS

** 

    ,    ,    .

          .

     ,      ,    ,  - .   ,   ,    2006 .    ,     .   :  ,  .

  ,       .   2007 .        . "  -          ,              ", -   ,             .     -    .          .



      11   (   , ,    ).

,           ,   -             ,        - .

  2006 .   2007 .                70    . "   10 -  .  ,     ,  -     ,      ", -   .

  -     -. "   ,          (    ).              ", -    .



 2006 .          ,    .

    2006 .   "    ( )".

 2007 .  ""   ".     ".   -     ,  ,    .

 ,               ,         , ,    .

 ,   ,        - .

 ,              .

 ,      .

 ,  -       ,  .

 ,           ,        .            .     "".

 ,        ,    .

 ,   ,            ()    ,        (,   ).

 ,   ,              ()       .

   ,           .

         .





" " 106 (2428)  18  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

 2006       -            184 .      140     .        ,     34,3%  ,     -- 28,5%,   -- 18%,   -- 6,4%   -- 12,8%.    ,      - . "      , - ,  ,        ,       ", --   .        250   ,         . 




"  -"  22  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

           . 

      1997 ,       - ,     . 

      ,  2005 ,     ,  .

  ,        ,       30     .

 ,         . 

* ,     Taxadvisor  :  ,        :   ,     ,    .* 
 "."

----------


## AristoS

* "   * 

                  ,    "        () .  "",      (  )      -          ". 

-                    - ,   ..,              ,     , -     . -   ,       ,  .    ,     .     ,       , , ,   - ,   -, , , ,   .. .                    (    ),   (     ),      .

      . -,          " ". -,       "       (      ),           .

  .   ,  -         " "    ,   .    ,       ,     ""   . ,              "".

    ,  2004        171  .   2006- (     )- 354.     ,      , -   .          ,    ,  ,  210-  -   .    ,     ,   .      .

 ,   , ,                .     14,5  15   .

          -.      ,    .       ,   .

       .        . 210   -    -   ,     20  .                .    "",   ""   ,   50  .    30 .         .

,  .  - .       .  2005   346    58 , 62 .    2005    51 ,     2006 - 46.   2004       19.

   ,  -   ,   ,     ,      ,      .    30  ,   2005          -,     ,    ,         .

 ,  ,   : "   , ,  ,         ,  ,     -.  ,   ""             ,     .     : "         ".

        .  -       , -        ,    .  ,     ,  ,     .

     ,    " "  ,               .             " ". -,       .    , ,   , " ",    .   - .   . 





" -" N609  26  2007 .

----------

, 
   ,      "     ".         (  ) ,    ,    .    ,          .

----------


## AristoS

(): -  (www.navi.kz, www.mizinov.net, www.zonakz.net)

[16.03.2007]* . :       * 








             .         .              ,         Transparency Kazakhstan. 

:     ,       ?

. .:        ,      (,   .),       .     ,     ,          (    , , ).     .

  ,                   .    ,            .       300 ,       . 

       ,         (      )     .     -     .  ,       ,    (   ),  ,  -      .     ,      ,   . 

     .   ,     ,       .      .

      .           .              .              .

 ,        - , ,  ,       .           .         ,       ?      .

  ,            .  ,   -     ,    -         .       ,  ,     ,  (     )   ,         .              .        .  ,    . 

:         ?

..:   .     ,    ,  .  ,     ,  ,       .   ,   20 .     2 .     : .    - 30%,      .              ,   .

 ,   ,   .   ,         .         ( , )    ( ,  , ),     .     1-2 .  (,   )    .

  .         ,        .        .     ,        ,     .            .        , ,      .

         ,      ,      .        .

             . ,  , ,   -,          ,       .            ,  ,     .      ,   .     .

:      ?

..:       .           ,   . -     . ? !            . ,         ,     ,    -  .          ,  ,        :       ,     ()          .   ,           ,       .       : ,   ?    . 

:          ?

..:      ,  .   -           ( -  ),           .     ,   -    .

    ( 90- ),        .       .       ,     ?               (  ,         ,    ), ,  ,     . 

           ,     Transparency Kazakhstan  .          . -,   ,     ,       ,      .          .    ,    . 

  ,   ,   -       ( , ,    ),   .      .        .          -  .  ,        . 

:         ?

..:     ,         ,   ,    (           ),   .        .

-,          ,   . -,   .  ,      2005    1    (      ).            ,          .  ,     .

,       ,       .      ,  .          . 

:     ,       ? 

..:        ,           .   ,      ,  .

   ?   .             ,  ,  ,      .      .

   -         .      ,   .   ,          .             .

     ,    .     ,  ,  ,   .      .   

  2 (23) 2007

----------


## AristoS

*           " N43".* 

 -             " N43",  - .    "    " (.3 .30)  "  ,       " (.4 .159  )   29  2006.    .

     ,                 " N43"                   "",    "" -  .        , 6  2006.            -     "  "",    .

         ""    .     .              - ,        .

----------


## AristoS

*:      * 

        ,           .    -  -  ,     14    ,    , , ,    . 

  ,             ,     ,    . ,   -,   ,       .

            ( 4 159  ),     ( 2  330  ),  ,    (.4 .174.1  )     ( 2  327  ). 

              ,              . 

  ,  ,    ,         ,     .

        15   ,            5  .         .

               ,       -.          30  .                       . 

    76 ,   32-        ,  13   .              .





 ""

----------


## AristoS

*  ?* 

      -       ,         .       , -  .     ,   ,    . 

,      .      :              ,    ,       . 

-         , ,        -,  , .            . 

   ?   ,       -,   200   . ,       ,    :                --. ,    ,   ,    ,             . ,       ,           ,  -310,        .   ,           .     -     .           ,         ,     . 

-     ? 

   :           .  : 32     ,  13  ,      76 .         ,     . 

,             ,        ,   .     14  ,    , , ,   .       15        5  ,       30   . 

    , -    2005 .  -vulgaris (  )    .        ,    ,      . 

   SOS      ( ).     2005     2  6    .    2006     ,   ,      .      ,  . 

              : 20-21      ,   ,            67 :     N15,         ,            .    ,   (     )    ().                .       ,   . 

  2006               ,      .              1           . 

, ,     ,     ,      :  - ,  '',  '  ''   '',     ("")     .          ,    ,           . 

 ?    ,        .    ,        . ,        ,       ,          ,  -    . 




.

----------


## AristoS

* :    * 

           ,    ,    .    "",     -           . 

 , ,        . 

       ,    .   ,    ,    " "   "  "". 

   " "  ,  ""         ,     -       . ,   ,         .   ,        . 

 "  ""       : 7  2007      ""          .  ,            ()  15-   .     -       3 ,         ,    2        . 

    ,     ,    , - ,         . 



.

----------


## AristoS

** 


         ,       .

           15    "".

 ,         15     ,   ,     .         ( )       .     ,    ,   ""     2005-2006 .   "  ",  "  . ",  " -",  " ",  "  ",  ""   9 .   14       15  ,      5  .

400 

 ,     ,      30  .     76 ,   32        ,  13   .              .     ,   400 .

  ,      




" " 119 (2441)  05  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

*   -* 


      109     ,        2004        .         $6833 . (   ,         $5 .         / ). 

          10   10  2007          $60 .      -       (  1,  1).     ,      .           ,     $2 . 
              M&A,    ,               .  ,    ,       35    ,            .        ,         .  15             , ,        ,    .    ,          . 
         ,    ,       -    (   )  ,        (  2).  ,             -      ,         .  
                   , ,    (EPA&P).    2004  2006   EPA&P     ,      $4,615 .        , ,   ,        $2,270 .       () ,             $1,675 .                -       ,      . 
           ,      .             ,   .             -.  ,  ,          ,               .  
                       . ,            ,    .      ,      ,       .            ,              .   ,   ,  ,            . ,       ,     ,    ,           . 
                    -.    , ,    ,           ,  . - PR  GR              . 
             ,      ,  ,   ,   ,         .    ,    ,       60%   .        ,   ,        ,    ,   .  
          ,             ,   ,   .           ,         .   ,           . ,       .     ,  ,             ,  . ,   ,          ,       . 



  :

----------


## AristoS

*.  * 

,           

            .                ,    ...   2007       -    ,         . 

  ,       (          )         . 

      -            ,         -,    . 

            32  (     ),        .             . ,      , -  ,      .   ,      :  ,  ,  .          15 (-15),  ,   ,         . 

   15       5  ,           . 

   ,    ,    ,           ,        ,          .                   ,   .   ,    ,    ,  ,    2005 ,          .     ,   ,     ,         ? 

    ,         .           ,   1998       ,     .       ,      .      ,    , ,    : ,       . 

       ,         ,      .         ,       ,    ,   .       ,       ,           .          -,      . 

 20002001     -,    ,          .       ,     ,            -.             :  ,  -      ... 

      (     ,         4  ,           10  ,    -    30                 ),       ,      200  500 . ,                  .

       ,   .    ,         .        .        ,                       ,        . 



  ,       (          )         . 

      -            ,         -,    . 

            32  (     ),        .             . ,      , -  ,      .   ,      :  ,  ,  .          15 (-15),  ,   ,         . 

   15       5  ,           . 

   ,    ,    ,           ,        ,          .                   ,   .   ,    ,    ,  ,    2005 ,          .     ,   ,     ,         ? 

    ,         .           ,   1998       ,     .       ,      .      ,    , ,    : ,       . 

       ,         ,      .         ,       ,    ,   .       ,       ,           .          -,      . 

 20002001     -,    ,          .       ,     ,            -.             :  ,  -      ... 

      (     ,         4  ,           10  ,    -    30                 ),       ,      200  500 . ,                  . 

       ,   .    ,         .        .        ,                       ,        . 




   19  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

 ,             ,     .      ,          .

       ,          670  .  ,       .       ,    "  .

            "",     .       :       .     .

              (  1000 .         $ 8 )  .        ,     .         .

       ,  .       ,   300  1000 . :        60-80%     .        400% . ,  ,     - .

   -  .  ,     ,  .  ,      .

"               .       .      "",       .   ,      - :     ,   ", -  dp.ru ,      " " (     )  .

      .        ,      .    $ 200 .  $300 .  .  ,      :    . "   ,          ,         ", -  . 

  ""  - ,  :         ,   , , , . 

    :      (       ).      ,     . 

"              .    ,       ", -   dp.ru   zahvat.ru   ,   "Z Z".






    , ,      ,         $4 .,       $10 .  ,   -    $30 .,         $30 .,        $30 .       $10 - 30 . 





dp.ru

----------


## AristoS

*:  * 


"-", N 30, 2007 . 
 
         -            ,    ,       .          .             ,     . 
**  
               08.08.2001  129- "       ",     19.06.2002  439,     ,    ,       01.11.2004  -3-09/16@,       ,    . 
            ,    : 
     -    (  " ",    ); 
     -  ,        ; 
     -              . 
              ,   . 
*-""* 
         (www.nalog.ru),    1  2006    11 129 598  ,        1  2005  -  2 240 732 . 
        ,  ,      ,        -"",            . 
      99%         , : 
     -       ; 
     -        10 000 ,          ; 
     -           .  ,       , -,  ,    ,             .      ,       ; 
     -    ,        .         :    ,  ,      .    ,       .                . 
     ,        -"". 
                 ,  : 
             ,   .      . ,      .          25 . ,   - 50 .  ,   - 500 .  (62,5 .  ). 
            ,  ,           ,    ,   . 
            ,        .        ,          ,           ,     ,         . 
           -""      02.07.2005  83-,       (   )     . 
**  
                 ,       .            ,         ,     ,    .    . 
* 1.*  -,   - ,         .     ""       ,   .       ,  ,      -,    .      ,     (     )         ,       .  ,   ,  -  ,   ,          . 
* 2.*           .    ""        ,          .   ""        . 
               . ,       .       ,     . . ,         ,      .    ,      ..         . 
      , ,   ,   ,    .    ,              ,   ,          (  .   02.06.2006  40-20486/06-119-170,     14.02.2005  51-10815/04 17-156). 
* 3.*   ,      ,    "".  ,       ,        ,          . 
       ,      ,    . 17   129-   ,  ,   ,       .       ,      ,        ,          . 
              ,     .                   08.02.98  14- "  ...", "    ",  26.12.95  208- "  "  "       ".      . 
        ()     ,      . 
                    ,        ,        (    ) ( . 62, 68   , . 32, 37   ). 
            50    ,         50       ( . 56, 58   ). 
                  ( . 50, 68   , . 32   ). 
          ,    ,        . 
     -,    ,   :           ,   ,       ()           ,    ,       ( . 2 .17  "    ").    ,        ,      . 
     -,          ,   ,           ,        ,     ( . 23  "    "). 
**              .              .         "" ,     .          . 
        -""   . ,  ,     -"",  ,   .         .            : 
     1)   ,          ,    ; 
     2)               .    ,             2010 ,         .

----------


## AristoS

.   -  -""
-

         .     2007    626     .          (692   - 2006 ),   M&A-           ,   , 55-59 . . 
  M&A-     ,        ,  " ".       ,       ,     . 
 - ,   , -   ,   ,      M&A-:  2007    M&A-    90 . .,       100 . . , ,   ,          14 . .,   M&A    10% . 
,      ,         .   ,      ,    .     ,  M&A -      ,          .          . ,   ,              . 
 ,     ,       ,      1%        .      ,          , ,  ,    . 
 ,             .     ( -     )      M&A-. 
         , -   . - -,            ,    . -,     -      ,  ,       ,     . 
,            ,    ,    .   ,    ,      ,      . 
   ,  ,   ,        ,        .            . 
,         ,             ,   .             .         ,     -  .         M&A-     ,       . 
        ,     . ,    ,    ,      . ,      ,        ,   . 
    ?
                 .   ,          ,      -       .   ,         .         .
  ,    ,      .        ,    ,    .          . 
          ,       -    .  ,       ,      .   c      .   ,          . 

,      ,     ,   2001             .       2004     ()         .      . ,        .  ,    ,  -      .      ()    . 
            .   -     .              . 
                   .              .       , -       . -      ,       . 
,    ,  .   ,    ,      .  , ,   ,         , -         . -       .    ,        ,        . 
     ,   -    ,     .     ,    :    ,    ,       , -      &   .

----------


## AristoS

.    ,        .   , ,     -     ,     .     -   -  .        , -      .
            ,        ,      -.    ,     :  , ,           . 

       $5 .  .            -       .  .    // ..  500 .    $100 .        $400-700 .   ,    ,      $2 .           $200 .  .  ,       15  , -     . -     25% ,    15-30  ,    $1 .  .  ,        , , 10-   $40-70 .,     .
         ,      .     ,      , -       Tax Consulting U.K.  . -  -        :     ,    ,        .   ,    ,     30-50% .


 Tax Consulting U.K.   -  .         .   ,      .    ( 51%),   Tax Consulting U.K.,      ,    .     ,  ,    . 
 ,     , -    .         .      : , ,   ,   - .      -   .          ,        .       ,  ,   ,   .  Tax Consulting U.K.           . 

     ,      ,     -    .     ,   -,        , -     . -               ,   .    .      !            .   ,        ,      . 
    .    . ,        M&A,           .    ,    ,  $4,3 .      ,    $5 .
   (: zahvat.ru)
	 - ,      (), , . 
	  -    ,  ,    . 
	  -     :      ...,    ,     . 
	/// -  ()  -. 
	 -  ()  -. 
	  - ,     . 
	  - ,     :       ,     .      . 
	   -      . 
	   -    .
 -   (: Tax Consulting U.K.)
	1.  ,  ,   
	2.  
	3.  
	4.  
	5.  
	6. ,    
	7.   
	8.

----------


## AristoS

** 

          ,        .

    : 16        , 23       30    .

          ,          .

       .    ,     ,      15    .         , -  .

             421-22-69.    .



.

----------


## AristoS

*04.07.2007  ..    .-*


        ,           .-.     14    : ., ., ., .   . 

  ,              ,     ,    . ,   -,   ,      .

          (.4 .159  ),      (.2 .330  ),  ,    (.4 .174.1  )     (.2 .327  ). 

               .-,              .   ,  ,    ,         ,     .

        15   ,            5 . .         .

               ,       .-.          30  .                       . 

    76 ,   32        ,  13   .              . 

http://genproc.gov.ru/ru/news/print.shtml?id=6308

----------


## AristoS

** 

        -       1-   :

"     "   " ("" 119  5 )    ,      -             .

,    ,   " "            15  -,     ,           ,         15.

     -      .

     21.12.2005 744            .

  ,                     .

             ,   "  ",  "  . ",  " -",  ""  .

       .  -    "   "  ,                      ""          "  " ."



  !

 ""    ,     ,         ,      "   ".    ,   ,   ,  ,  "     .",              .       : http:// genproc.gov.ru/ru/news/print.shtml?id=6308.         15,           , -   ,   .

    "   "    -         .  ,   ,       ,   , .. ,   .   ,      : "     ".

           "      "  " " -       ,  " "  ,       ,   . ,    ,   ,     -      ,      .

           . 




" " 137 (2459)  31  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

   2007 .        6,7%       ,         .   , ,     ,    17,5%,      5%.   13,8%      .  ,     2007 .  405   . 188   ()    45,5%  ,   .  13           .





""  141 (1915)  01  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

*   ""* 

   " "    ,     ,     .

      (),     " ":  " . .. ",   (  "  ")   " ".     " ",         2008.    . .. ,       ,        "", 51%        .         ,        ,   49%    : "        .            ".

           "",     "" (       2008 .).    ,      ,     .  ,       , 111  , 26,        .



"    :      .   ,       ?" -   ,        .

  ,   ""   ,    ,        .  ,        " " (-   ""),     . "  ,       (, "", ),     ".

 , -   , ,       .

  ( ., 111)      -  .




" " 140 (2462)  03  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

 -  ,  ,           :          

,      .      .    , . .  . ,      .            ?        .

    ,           .     -;       -.       business novel.  ,   - (    .   ),        : -      ,     -   .          ,     ,       .   .   ,  ,           .

  -   :        Deadline       ,    Boss:     .           :        .

      .              .    -   ,       :         ,        ,       .          ,     ,           .



  ,       ,    -   :    , ,     ,  .     :  ,        ,      ,  ,    . ,  :    ,    ,      ,  ,  ,       .        ,   ,        ,     .        .    ,    ,       .  "      ".   .



,    - ,      . -    ,     ,    ,      ,      -.

  , - ,          .     :  -   ,         .

   -      ?        .            ,     Ҕ.  ,        ,              .   ,      ,  , .

,    -      ,          , , ,  ,         .     ,     -.

 : 6  7

,      .        ,      .        ,      ,      .      ,   ,      :   .

:    "-",                      !  ,     !

  ,    (    .        25(62)),   ,     .    ,       , - .

            .          ,    .

      : 3  7 

               .               .               .    ,  ,      ,       ,  . ,      ,      .          ,    .  ,   ,      ,         .     ,     ,   .         ,  ""  .         ,       .

:      . ,        .            ?      . 

    , .       ,      .  .     ,  .  ,   ,      .      .

,   ,      -, ,    

 :       .  ,  ,      ,      ,  .        ,     .   ,  -      ,   , ,  ,     .

   : 2  7

       -            .       20  .  ,    ,   :  ,    ,   .           . , ,     .

:     "".       .        .     ,      ,    .

 ,   Adobe Systems, ,       ,    ,      .      :     .          ,     .        ,     ,      ,   :    ,     - ,          .   ,       ,   .

 : 3  7

,  , .   ?     .         .     ,  ,      :     ,    ,      . ,         :       ,     .

: ,     , ,        .   ,      ,    ,    ,     .  , , .

 ,    ,      :       .     .              .       ,    .     .     35 ,       300-400 ,    c -  ,     ,    ,       .   250 000 ,     .         


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

   -

  .  .: , 2007

     . .  .: , 2006

  .  .: , 2007

      .  .: , 2006

   .  .: , 2006

     .  .: , , 2007

   .  .:  , 2007





" - "  27 (64)  20  2007 .

----------

> -       1-   :
> ....
> ,    ,   " "            15  -,     ,           ,         15.
> ....
> 
> 
> 
>   !
> 
> ...


              -   .      .

----------


## AristoS

** 

     ""     .     ()                     " ''",  .     "" , "     ". 

      -           ""        : 129- ("")  298- ("   , , ,  "). "             ' ""'       '',--   .--                ,      ,        ". 

   ""         25 100 .   -- 4  392 . .    ,                     "".       . 

        .  5- ,   : "         .             .       ,      .     ,     ,    ''   ,     ,   . ,            ".   14-  15- ,            ,           : "           ,     .         ,         -.    ,               ''...           ,           ". 

      ,   "   - ",    ,   ""     "",       , "        ".    ,  ""        ,   "     ,   ". 

      ,      .       .       "". "  .        ",--     . 

       ,        ""  . "     . ,     ,     ,    . .     . ,  ,           .  ,   ",--    . 

    , "       --   ". ",        .            ,      .    '' --   ,     ,          ,    ",--   . 

               . "   ,      .             ",--    .                 ,   . 





""  144  14  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

               ,      .

"        .     ,          ", -  .



" " 147 (2469)  14  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

    "   "  "  "
             "   "  "  ".     .



            .        . "        ,             ", -        .   186   ( :       900),    ,     50,       ,     .    ,    ,      ,     ,    .   :    ,  ,   ,  ,  ,         .         . 

  ,  2005    -,   ,   120  200  .  2006      30-40%.   :      ,           $10 ,    -    - $30 ,               .   ""    200  500%.      -   , ,     $20 . 

       . 

   ,                   . 

    ,   .   ,           .    ,      .

      ,         ,   .        .        ,   " ",     , -  . 

               . , ,        . 

    ,                ,   . 

  ,       ,    .        .        ,  ,          . ,   ,           .          ,          .  , ,  .    ,-   .


 -   ?


  /   ,    ,     :

        ,      .         (            ),       .        ,     .      ,     ,         .


  /        :

  .          -   ,  ,      ,  ,  ,    .      ,       ,      .         ,          .   , ,   ,     :     ,    ,  ,    ,   .   ,  ,                 . ,     . , ,     -  ,             .       ,   .       .


  /  ,   "":

    ,    ,   .      ,        :           .     ,          .  ,     ,      ,    ,  .   ,   -      ,      .        ,       ,  ,  . ,          , ,   .             . , ,       .         ,  ,    ,  -    .



"" 149  15  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

    "   "  "  "
             "   "  "  ".     .



            .        . "        ,             ", -        .   186   ( :       900),    ,     50,       ,     .    ,    ,      ,     ,    .   :    ,  ,   ,  ,  ,         .         . 

  ,  2005    -,   ,   120  200  .  2006      30-40%.   :      ,           $10 ,    -    - $30 ,               .   ""    200  500%.      -   , ,     $20 . 

       . 

   ,                   . 

    ,   .   ,           .    ,      .

      ,         ,   .        .        ,   " ",     , -  . 

               . , ,        . 

    ,                ,   . 

  ,       ,    .        .        ,  ,          . ,   ,           .          ,          .  , ,  .    ,-   .


 -   ?


  /   ,    ,     :

        ,      .         (            ),       .        ,     .      ,     ,         .


  /        :

  .          -   ,  ,      ,  ,  ,    .      ,       ,      .         ,          .   , ,   ,     :     ,    ,  ,    ,   .   ,  ,                 . ,     . , ,     -  ,             .       ,   .       .


  /  ,   "":

    ,    ,   .      ,        :           .     ,          .  ,     ,      ,    ,  .   ,   -      ,      .        ,       ,  ,  . ,          , ,   .             . , ,       .         ,  ,    ,  -    .



"" 149  15  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

*  ?* 

        "        (      ) ",       ,  ,  ,  ,      ,     ,   .

  ,  ,            .         -      .  ,         , ,    ,    .

  ,        ,     ,           .

     :    ,     ;  ,        ,     ,   ;        .

            (  )    ,              .

 ,           -  ,         ,         ,   - ,      ,       .          ,   ,  ,   ,    ( ) -  .

 ,      ,       .               ,      -     .     .

    ,         , , , ,       ,     .

           ,      .  ,   ,    (), ,     ,  ()       .

 ,     ,    ,            , , ,        ()  .            ,            ,    .

    ,       . ,            ,          .          ,       .       ,             .

   ,     ,  ,    , ,  ,       ,    .

       , ,   ,         ,    -            .           ,         . 



"-" N 3, 2007

----------


## AristoS

** 

      ()                    . 

            ,           . 

,                ,        ,          .

           .    ,         .             .              ,    ,         .              .        ,            . 

   ,    ,          .                ,       .

            . 

,     ,      " ".    ,                 .  -  ""    ,    ,  ""   .    ,  ,      ,           ,    .            .   ,               . 

        .         ,          ,     .    ,             ,    .

         ,         .            (   , ,  ,     ..),             .

 ,  ,            " ".   ,      ,             .    ,    ,       ,      ,         .





" -" 617  21  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

   ()   ,         6 .

             .       ,      ,             .   ,     .

        .  ,    ,        .        .

  ". . "     ,     ,        . "         .   ,    ,     ,   ,   ", -  .

" ,      .            ,       , -         " ""  . -       ,       , ,    ,  ,  ".

,   ,         ,      .                   ,        100%.  ,     ,       .

   :

6  -     .

35  -      .

5  -       ,    .

1  -     .

10  -        .

1  -     ,   .

10  -  ,   () .




" " 154 (2476)  23  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

     ()      22 .  ,     ,       .       .              .   ,     ,    .              -  . 

   ,    ,         . ,       .                    .   -    . 

    .  c        ,      , . ,  ,               .       ,                 . 

        (,   . )            .      -.    ,    ,    ,         .       ,        .   -     .   ,      - ,   ""  .          .  ,     :      . 

,             ,  ,            .               .                ,           .  ,               ,       -,     . 

              .  ,       .   , ,        ,  ,        ,       . 

         .    , , ,        .   ,       -   .          . 

          .      ,   ,      .       ,       ,         .   ,   ,          . 



.

----------


## AristoS

** 

    (),  22        ,     .        .          -   ,      .   ,    . 

   , , 22 ,       ,    ,       .            -   ,     .       ,   -   .       . 

    ,           .   ,   13           .   ,   ,    ,     .   ,        .    ,            ,   .   ,          . 

         ,       .  ,     ,      .   19 ,   ,      . 

  ,               ()  ,   4  2006   13.20.           .         .          .     ,   ,    .           .        ,   ,   .         .           -  .        .      ,     - 32-  .       . 

         , , ,     . ,   ,   ,    ( ). ,     , ,  .        600  ,   ,      .    -    ,      .    :                     N15   . 

   2006          , ,   ,           35-      , 31-  ,   2000            . 

     ,    -   2006      ,         ,     . ,           ,         ,     . 

             .     -        . 

          -,      90-,      ,     -     .  ,    ,        .   ,       ,             ().          (, ),  ,                    , .       ,               . 

 1980       ,        .  ,          ,         .     ,         .     -. 

 1985            (  ,     ).       -      .      ,           ,     .          ,            (, , ). 
    ,      ,      .  ,         (),     .        ,        .      ,       . ,         ,               ,    . 
         .      ,   1989               ,     .       . -,        -      . -,       ,     .    1990-       72   ,      ,        . 
    ,       .  1992-1993        ,         .     1992       -   ,    1993    .   ,       .             ,        () .              . ,   ,  . 

        1994- : 1-           ,    , ,        .      ,     .        . .      ,   ,        . 
       1996- .    ,      ,      .        .  -             -       .    -       ().  1998       -  ,      ,       . 
         .               ,  - ,  , , - ,  .          ,          .                ,     -.           -    .           ,       .  -  ,         . 
 1999-2000             -   ().     ,       ( ,   ),    2000         ,           . (,       2003     ). 

  2001             -       ,    ,  .           .              - ,        ,         .             . 

   2007        . 16-      ,        ,  13 .     ,   ,   40 .               .  ,          ,         .  ,        .   , ,     




.

----------


## AristoS

** 

   -      ().        ,        .

     ,           .     ,       -                     . - . ,       2006 .        .     ,         .       .

       ,        - .         ,            ,   .      .       ,    ,         .     ,     .

    -,    ,      .      ,     ,         ,  .




""  158 (1932)  24  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

[03-07-2007]     ""  

       ,     13,    46   .  ,  ,    ,  ,      .   ,   ,      ..,        ..,     1862 500   437   5 ,     , ,    23   2-. 
     46   .            , ..  .  13,  ,       .  25/20?       ,    . 

       . ,     ,       ,      .         :   796  ,     .         .              ,       .         ,  ,        . 

  :    ?   ?        ,         ,             .   .

    .    47    .  . 13.        .         .      : , ,  , , ,    .    ,    ,     , ,      . 
   .  46     .   .        23 .   ,   ?       46  ..    ,  ,         .  ,     ,      ,     ,        .   ,    ,   . 
    ?   .          ,   ,           46 . ,   ,   ,       ,     .         -   2  ,     . 
  .  46    ,          :   .    46 ,       ? 
         .   .          46 , 2- ,               ,          -   . . 
       ,      ,    ,     . ,   .       ..    4    30 .     ,       - .         .     . -    . 

    , ,  ,     ..        21.01.2003 .  28-,  .   24.05.2007             ..,      (  ..)        -   (77-77-04/054/2007-226  24.05.2007). 

      ,   ,         ,            .

       .              . 
,   , ,      ,    ,  ,       .   .     ,    ,      .   , ,        .   ,   , , ,     .      ,         ,      ?           .       -    ,      , ,      . 
,     .  -       .     ,  ,    .     ..     .  ,   ,    2  .      ..      ,   -    ,   .., ,           300       ,    .      .           44.       5   .., ,       .       .    .  .   ,  , .    .      ? 
           . ,     ,         ,     ,    ,     ,   ,       ,    .    ,        ,     ,         . 
  ,   ,  
       .     ,       , ,       ,             .    ,     ,    ,       ,         ,         . ,           .         -   
    -    ,    ,  ,  ,  ,    ,  ,  .

----------


## AristoS

*   " "    76 * 

 ,                44   -.      32 .     .  15  ,   ,    ,  18    .       -            2007- ,     ,     2006 .      27   ,  44   .        . ,           .

----------


## AristoS

** 

   ,         ,   .       .   ,      ,    ,    (.  û)   ,  .    ,    ,     . 

 ,    90-     (           ),              .             -  ,    ,       . 

        ,                  .  ,               ,   ,    . 

-   4  2006   ,           .         ,    .             ,     600 . . , ,       . 

     ,                (),         ,  -,      .      15      30  .          76  ,   32  ,   13    . 

  ,           -,          .     -          ,         ,  . 

            3 .   ,   ,      .

----------


## AristoS

* :     * 

             .          -,        .      ,      . 

          ,     .   ,         -  .     . 

      .     ,     ,    , -  .        .   ,               ,       . 

              ,    22       . ,     ,          .  , -          . 

  ,            , ,   ,     .     ,   ,       40 . 

          .  ,           300    ,      .     ,   ,  ,   ,  .        ,       .     .    -   :        !      .   . 

    ,    ,       ,      .     ,      . ,       - - ,   - .  ,      , -   . -     .    . 

  ,   ,     30 .   ,       50      .       ,     .   , -     .        .   -   ,   . 

        76 , 33     33- .  17    .  ,   ,          ,    ,   ,     .   ,    ,      ,  .      . 

        : 
-      .       ,             ,     , , . 

   ,  ,      .       , ,    ,          .       .  ,   . 



P.S. 
    ""     " "  ,   .  ,   " "        . ,  ,   " ".     1993 ,  14   10         .     2005 .       . 





Fontanka.ru

----------


## AristoS

** 

                     .     ,       50     .   ,       .    ,    ,        . 

27    ,        (   )       ,     .   , -     .   ,        . 

  ,   70           - (  -,        ).   ,     ,       ,   .   ,      .  ,        ,        -   ,    .     ,         .       - . 

,    ,         ,       ,    .     ,            -      . 

   18-      ,               17-   ,      ,    2007   ..                   ,  ,    ,     .   ,       ,     ,       ,        .            ? 



        -       .          (),   ,       .  ,     . 
-    ,    ,     , -  . 

          .    ,      ,   .     ,         (       ),     ,       ,     . 
-    ,      -       ,   , -     ,      .           ,    ,        . 

    ,    ,     : 
-             ,      . 

      ,         ,        , , ,    . ,     ,    . 

   ,        ,   ,     ,   ,             . 
-      ,     ,   ,      , -     . 





.

----------


## AristoS

*"     "* 

  " "    "" ,               .

-      8    , 22 .       " "       .       .    -      ,     .     20 . ,     .        .      .     309   -     " ".       .

-   " "?

-    -.    ,   ,          - . ,      .       ,   .  ,    .   .  ,      ,    .    ,    !   ,    .    ,         .

-      " ",     " "?

-    .    . ,   3-4        .         .       .        , , .    ,   .  ,     ,    .   ,    ,           . " "  ,             .    ,     ,   .       30%.        ,    40%. ,         .    ,    , ,        .

-      ?

-        .     :        .

-    ?

- 1979 .     .  -   ""  , 74,   -   "" -  .     .    .       .     "",   .    .   . ,        .   .  ,            .      .

-      ,    ,      ?

-, ,    .          .   ,      . , ,    .        .

-       ?

-        .      . ,  2001 .             " - ".        . ,        ,     -    .     , .   ,         . "      ,      ", -  .        .

- " "    ?

-      .       .        .

-         -?

- , , .   ,   ,      .    ,       , ,    .

-   ,   ?

-      .     . ,    ,        .           .    .

 " "            .

   " " ( )   ,          " ".

  " "

- -  " "   2003 .

-    " " ( ), Bella Leone ( ), VIP- Golden Garden,  Golden Garden (24 ;    Boutique Hotels & Resorts International).       .



-   1950.

-  -  " ".

-       -   " ""     " ".       ,       .





" " 159 (2481) 30  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

* -  "",   * 

"      ,   -,    ", -  , 30 ,    ,         -  -.      REGNUM.

"   -   .   ,   .    ,  ", -    : " -         ,    ".    ,   , -      : "-,       ".   ,       , "            ". "-,     ,   ", -  .

, 11   -  - - -   ,      .     REGNUM  - -,        -  , ,       (,      ).

 ,      ,       ,    -,     14    .     . 4 . 159   ("    "),  . 2 . 330   ("   "),  . 4 . 174.1   (" ,   ")  . 2 . 327   ("  ").     76 ,   32        ,  13   .              .

    -  2006      50  ,    150   ,   .    40      .




 REGNUM

----------


## AristoS

*: . : * 

     ,       -   ,          .   ,          ,    ,     .    ,            - ,           .      ,      . 

  ,     -,     -           ,    .    ,       40 .   13     . 

,       40         ,    ,       (   ,    27 ,      ,  ,  ,     .  44   ).        . 

      ,    ,         .     ,    ,        ,           .     ,        ,      300    .        ,      .   ,         ,        :         :    , ,   . 

    -   (     )       -.       ,    .        : ,                 ... 

  ,         ,        .  ,   ,           . 

, ,          ,           (    90-          ).        ,    , ,       ,         . 

 ,    ,          ,   ,   (     ,       , ,       ),  ,   ,  ,  ,  ,  -. 

      ,         2005 ,        .                  ,           .      . 

,     ,  .  ,    ,       ,                      .             ,            ,          ,   .       ,     . 

 ,       ,               .                    .  ,               .  ,         ,    ?

----------


## AristoS

** 

      .  -        44     .       32 .   76,            -.



         ().          .   ,       15 .   -       .   []       ,        ,       .    [  ]    . ,     .           . ,        (, 147 ),   -̔,         .  -  ,    ,   .       :  [] ,   .       ,     ,    .

     .              .             -   -   300 ,     ,   - ,       30 ,       .

 ,    ,       ,         ,   .





  ,        . ,   .   40  .   ,    70%        .

         (),     10    .   2006 .      .    ,    .  ,      15-       (    .  )      .            .

          ,      . Rolls-Royce    ,     .        (),         .

        .  2005 .      .       "", "", "-"  .    "  ",  ,   .       : ,    ,    ,      .  :     150-200 2,  1 2    $5000.

    -    , 64.        ,     .    2005 .         , ,    ,   .           .      ,          Reebok.

  ,      ,   ,      . ,   , 32     ,         .      2005 .        .

      ( , 79).   2005 .        -    15-    ,            .    :        .           .    "  "        ,        ,      ", ,   " (PA&P).               .

         .              -  .  2006 .    183 .          (2004 ., 174 ).        ,     ,    :   (),   (),  ,    15- ,     .   ,    ,     ,  -,    .

     ?         ""           ""       ,      PA&P  .      ,     . 210    .   ,      20 , ,         .

       ,                .               ,     ,    .     , ,      ,       -. ,        .        .          ,    .   147   -,  ,  .  ,  ,     .




SmartMoney  03  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

*- ""     * 

     ""      .           ,  .

            - () " ",     .

  ,                 714 ,     " ".          35 . . 

                          . 

          .    -.,    2006      50  ,    150   ,   .    40      .

  -    , ,        ""   .  ,             



-.

----------


## AristoS

** 

    " "    ,     .

     "" . "         -", -     ",   "  .       ,    ,    : "         ,          .   2007 .        , -   . -  ,      ,         ".

 ,             .    " -  " (   ) ,          .     -  . "       ,     ", -   DLA Piper  .      "",     .    ,       .        " ".

  "  "   ,          .




" " 163 (2485)  05  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

*  "--" * 

31    "--"    .     Regnum     "--"  .

  , 31                 "--"     ,      .  "",     ,      ""  -,     ,     ,    "",     . " ,      .       "".      ", -  .  ,           . ",       ", -     "--".

"  ""  ,     ,             "--",          ", -   .

,  24    "--"      ,               .





 Regnum

----------


## AristoS

** 

       ,       ()     -           .  ,       . 

       ,       ()     -           .  ,       . 



 ,        , :   ,    22   ,     ,             -.     ,               ,   . ,        ,    :            .        ,    ,      .    ,       .    ,   ,    -  -    ,             -.

----------


## AristoS

,             ,    ,      .     ,                 .                 .        -   :  ,    .    ,        -  ,    ʻ        .       . ,                 . ,    ,   ,      ,        - ,  .  ,     ,      .    (  ,   )      .  ,  ,  ,            :

----------


## AristoS

,        -     ,    ,         .         һ. ,   ,    ,         :  ,   !  ,     -   ,    -  . 

,     

 ,           ,    ,      ?     .              -   .    , ,      ,        .   ,       ,    .    -      .    :      ,   ,  ,    ,  .    ,     ,  ,       .   , ,  .             .        ,   ,        .

----------


## AristoS

,   ,                       .    ,  (     )             ,       .   -      .  ,        -  .           ,      -    . 

 ,    ! 

       ,    :               -  .      ,     (  -   ),     : 

-   .    -     .   ,     .         .  ,   ,   -    , , ,    .     .  ,      ,     .   ,  ,  ,    .   -  .     .

----------


## AristoS

:     ,     .    - .          .      ,    - ,     -  .   ,       ,     . 

    -          (   . .   . - .).    .   ,     ,       -  ,       ,     - .     ,   .        .     , , ,    ,     ,      .      .   ,  ,     -       - .    ,    -  . 

     ,      ,         .     . , -    ,    . 



.

----------


## k3n

> ** 
> 
>     " "    ,     .
> 
>      "" . "         -", -     ",   "  .       ,    ,    : "         ,          .   2007 .        , -   . -  ,      ,         ".
> 
>  ,             .    " -  " (   ) ,          .     -  . "       ,     ", -   DLA Piper  . 
> .
> " " 163 (2485)  05  2007 .


 !!!!!   .      .
1.         .         ,        .         .

----------


## k3n

...
2.              :
-            .
-      -                .
       (            )   :  -    , 2- -                 .           .
-         ,        " ")
(      -     ,           -   : 
http://www.nalog.ru/index.php?topic=sved_vestn )
-   3,5         ?          -    .
-    3,5 ,    ,      .

      ?      ?  ""              ,    .

   ...               ?    -    .

----------


## AristoS

*    ""* 


     ""   -   ().       "  "     13  ,       . 

           ,        " ".      ,        --     . 

  ,      2004    -     ,      . ,   , ""      13 ,      5  .          33 ,   25   .   ,   ()   ,   ""  . 

  ""  ,  ,  ,   "" (  " ").      --   -  .   ,        . 

"    ,      '',--     .--       ,     (.-- )       .    ,           ". 

  ,    ,         ,     .       -  ,   ,       ,  ,       .   ,          ,  " ".  , ,             . "     ",--   . 

   ,           ,   51-  . "     -    ,      -       ?" --  . 


""  162  07  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

         (). 

     ,       (. 1 . 210  ),  ,          (. 3 . 30, . 4 . 159  ),        ,      (. 4 . 174-1  ).

  ,              13  .          ,     .        "  "  .   2006 .     ,      .

5   -  13    .




" " 165 (2487)  07  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

      ,   -. 

       ,         ,   .   ,    -        . 

      :  ,   ,      ,       .         ,     . 

     ,      . 

   ,   ,  .  .        ,   ,   . 

             ,         .   .     ,   . 

            .  :            ,     . 

-    ,    .      ,        . 

 ,  :      ,    :       ?   :   . 

        ,             100  ,   .    ,        . 

      . 

 ,  :        .  ,        ?     ? 

 , : ,       ,      ,      . 

      .      ,  ,   .      ,    ,       .  :  , , -. 

 , :         ,      .   ,        ,    ,  . 

     ,   ,    .    :  .      ,       . ,     .          . 

 ,      :            ,       ,   . 

     90-,    2000-.      . 

       .       .  ,      ,       . 

        ,    .     ,    -  ,     . 

 , :           .         . 

       .    ,        . 

 ,      ,   :      ,     .    ,   ,   ,    . 

     ,      .   - :     . 

 , - -:    ,    . 

     . 

 :      ,   .          300   . 

        .  90-    ,      . 

 ,   :    ,   ,     .   ,     .      . 

         .   :       ,       . 




 ".  . " 09.09.2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

            ,    , , ,    .             ()          ,     .  ,            . ,        . 


,      , , ,    -

       ( ),      .    ,     ,     .       .

       ,       ,   . ,            .

           ,       ,       ,     .

   ,            ,  ,     ,  ,  ,     .

   ,   ,                   .          ,       ,          . 

     ,   ,            .          ,    ,  ,   .

              (,    ),    ,     ,     ,    ,    .      ,          ,                . 

          ,    ,           .                    .              . ,                    ,   ,  .                ,                .

           ,           , ,      .  ,  ,        ,    ,            , ,   .

,    ,            ,      .  ,           ,      ,    .

   ,   ,               ,       - . 



" -" 620  11  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

             ,   .

    ""  *-   .*
-           ?

--     .     .      .   .      -  ,     . ,     ,   .        .  :  ""  ,    -   ,     , , .      ,    .

-     ?

-.  ,   ,  ,  .  - .     ,    , -   .    , ,  - ,  .     - .     ,         .

-       ?

-   ,  .  .

 ,      .     ,    ,   .       :   ,    ,         ,  ,  ,    .

-            ?

-,      ,    .     -           .      :    .

     -   .    -    ,       ,     .

-          ?

-   ,   .     ,   ,    ,  ,    .

    -   ,      .    ,      .   ,           .   :          .     - ,      ,     .         .     , .

-     .   ,     ?      ,       .

-    ,            .     .     ,      .      ,      .             .        -    .          .

- ?

- ,    .

          -. ,  ,   .   ,        .

-,  ,        - -,   .      -  ,  .   ,     .         .     -        .     ,    ,       ,   .

-       .      ,  -       ,    ,  .     ,   -    .     ?

-  ,   ,        .          .

-        ?

-   ,    -     .     ,  .     -   .  -   ,     .       ,    ,    .  ,        ,    ,      .    - ,    .      .

_-  ""  ,     .        ,   44     .    ?_

*-   : ,    , .   .         .   -   . ,      .       -   .     .*

-    -  ?      -         ?

-     ,       , - , .      ,           .          -      600  .

1       .           ,      ,     ,  ,   .

 , -: "    ,  .     -   ".


" " 167 (2489)  11  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

      ()    ,   -.

       ,       .

"       ,          ", -   .   2007 .            -,    ,   .

                   5 .      3  (. 4 . 14.25  ).    600  ,          80.

"    , -      ", -     " "  .



          ,   , ,     -.

"           ,       ,     -,     , -      ,     .



  " -   "  ,        ,  ,           ""    350     .

",  -    ,  ""   ,  ", -   .

 -  

-     .

-     .

-       (  ).



 , :

-  ,      -;

-  ,   ,        .





" " 172 (2494)  18  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

                    ,  ,  . ,        ,         (          ).       -     ,    ,          . 

   ,       , -         -             . 

  ,           ,    -    .  ,     2004        .         ,     .   2005      ,           .   ,   ,           ,   .         ( ,    ,  ),    -      . 

    ,   ,        .           .      ( 2006 )        .                   ( 210  ),             .   2006             210- .       .   ,  ,    ,          90 . ,   ,        . 

  2006     ,          .       . 

     ,     , ,         . ,               -,         .         . 

  ,   , -   ,      . 

           2006 . ,   ,                  . 

-  ,        .    ,     ,       , -  .     ,   .     ,     . 

           ,         ,     .  ,    ,           . 

-             . ,   1996     ,   ,       .  ,     , -  . -   ,        .  98         ,       ,        ,  .    ,  ,   ,   96 ,  ,      ,    98-.     . 

 ,    ,   ,    180 .     ,            . 

     ,     ,   ,        ,    ,         .     ,       ,     . 

        .         ()   . 

   ,     ,    ,  .    -  ,              ,   ,        . 





.

----------


## AristoS

** 

            .   "  ".

      .   2006 .   2007.,             ,    60 ,  " ".

        : "    -  ,   - ,    - . ,          ".

          .      ,  "  " (        ),     ,        .

  ,      : "  , ,   .    :  .       ,       ".



 31         ,           15-  .

  . 210   ( )      ,       . 159 (    ).

,     ,            ,    .

        ""  .  ,   ""      34  .

          "  ":    ,  " ",     .

   ,           ,       2007 .

        ,   .



-  ,  ,  -  "  ",  .     (. 210 . 1),      (. 159 . 4)      (. 174-1 . 4).  22  2007.

-  ,  ,    ". . ".       .  ""  - 34  .  7  2006.

-  ,  ,   "   ",       2003.    "".    ,    .  7  2006.

-               ,      ""    32 , 76  .  15    ,  18       .




" " 171 (2493)  17  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

      -   ,             ""    ().     -    ,          ,        . 

   , 27    ,   -             (     300 ,      ),   "".   ,    "  ",       -. "    ,      ''. ,       -- - ,   - ...  ,      ,--    .--     ''". 

    ,           2004     ,         -.   2005         70           .           ,        ,     .    ,    ,            ,          . 

,              . ",  ' ' (          .-- )        ,     ''  '-',--   .--        ,  ,               '-'.     ' ' (   .-- )       ". 

,    ,          2006 ,       .                 .              . ,    , "-    2006 ,        ,    ". " ,  -     ,--   .--   ,          ,        1990-    '',         ... ,  - ,    ". 



""  168  17  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

* 
( )

*

1973  .     ().    ,       - ,        .   ,    2001     8, 5        ,     .   ,   ,        (  ).  2006      .  ,    ,          .   1990-                (    ) .   .  2004             -,       , 111,    .      ,     .   ,   2003-2004     -,                       - . 

: 

 .  
 "  " 
 . 
  ( , .. )


"      "":  " / "  ", 05.07.2006/ 
"    " / , 25.07.2005/ 
"     " 
/ , 19.07.2005 / 
" " "     /"  ", 09.03.2005/

----------


## AristoS

*   - 



 11  2006   N 56-52182/2005*
    04  2006 .
    11  2006 .
   -      ..,   ..,  ..,        ""  .. (  30.01.2006,     ..),  .. (  01.01.2005,     ..),      "-"  .. (  01.12.2005),  04.05.2006           "" (    ..)        26.02.2006 (  ..,  ..,  ..)        "" (    ..)      -     11.01.2006 (  ..)        26.02.2006   N 56-52182/2005,

:

    "" ( -  "")      -           "-" ( -  "-")       ,   : -,  ,  2/79,  :
-  1-,   564,2 .,   78:1045:0:20:1,
-  3-,   15 .,   78:1045:0:20:2,
-  4-,   67,6 .,   78:1045:0:20:3,
-  6-,   62,6 .,   78:1045:0:20:4.
       ,       ,        -    ( -  ).
  11.01.2006 (  ..)    ""  .    .
    26.02.2006   11.01.2006   .
  ,     ..,  ""           26.02.2006.
  ,     ..,  ""     11.01.2006      26.02.2006                .   ,  ,    ,        ,    ,    ,        "" -  ..
  ,          ,     ,      3  284      ( -  )         .
     "",    ,     ..,    ,     ..   "-"    "",    ,     ..,     ,     .
  "",    ,     ..,    ,     ..   "-"    "",    ,     ..,     ,    .
       .
    ,  ""      ..               ,           "-".  "" ,     ,    ""  ..     -    .
             ""  ..
         , ,        ""          14.11.2005 N 19785,   ,     ""        .
  ,    ,   ,           .
*  1  5    08.08.2001 N 129- "       "                .
                 3  91    ,  2  33    08.02.1998 N 14- "    "        ( ) .
                     .  ,      ,    ,     ,    .*     ,   , ,                  ""           ,        .
                ,      .
      ,   3  151  ,         ,   ,      ,    2  .
       .                 ,           .
  286, 287, 288, 289     ,    - 

:

    -     11.01.2006        26.02.2006   N 56-52182/2005 .
         -   .


 ..


 ..
 ..

----------


## AristoS

*   - 



 14  2006   N 56-53319/2005*
   -      ..,   ..   ..,     ""  .. (  01.01.2005,     ..)   .. (  01.01.2005,     ..),    .. (  30.01.2006,     ..),   "-"  .. (  01.12.2005),  10.07.2006           ""      -     29.12.2005 (  ..)        20.04.2006 (  ..,  ..,  ..)   N 56-53319/2005,

:

    "" ( -  "")      -           "-" ( -  "-")        ,   : -, . , . 2/79, . , 1 :
-  1   564,2 .,   78:1045:0:20:1;
-  3   15 .,   78:1045:0:20:2;
-  4   67,6 .,   78:1045:0:20:3;
-  6   62,6 .,   78:1045:0:20:4.
 "-"      -         ""     "-"      .
   ,       ,         .
  29.12.2005     "-"     ;    "" .
    20.04.2006 (    28.04.2006   )    .
  ,     ..,  ""                     .     :
-    1  125         ,     "",     ,    ..  ,  01.08.2005    ..,       ;              ..       ..  20.11.2000       ..  20.11.2005;        N 56-58024/2005,            ;
-  -    23.08.2005,     ""     ..,       168    ,         -   ..;        - ,      26.09.2005,     ..   "-",  ;    167       1  17   "          "          ""            ;
-           "".
  ,     ..    30.01.2006,      ..,  ""          ,      .     :
-       ""    ,  100%     ;       .. 23.08.2005      ""         ;    168      -,    ..   ..,  ,         1, 153, 420, 455    ,   ..          -      ""    ;
- 23.08.2005   ""    ..    -  ,    ""      ..,      ,             ..;      40  46   "    ";
-       ..    -  26.09.2005;         , ,    ,          320    .
     .
       .
     "",   ,     ..     ..,  ,      ,       , ,    .   "-"       .
  ..       ,        ,         .
   ,    .
   ,     ""  ..        ,         -  ,    ,        "".  ,            ""    ..           .  ,           100%       ,         .
       ,   -          .
                    ..   ..,                   ,         .
  ,   286, 287, 288, 289     ,    - 

:

    -     29.12.2005        20.04.2006   N 56-53319/2005 .
         -   .
     ""    5000 .     ,       04.05.2006 N 166.


 ..


 ..
 ..

----------


## AristoS

*   2007 .        350 * 
 05-09-2007 



   2007 .    ()     350  .
  ""                   ()    2007.     " "   357 .        :       ,   .      "  ".
             ,     .    ""  ,       ""    .      ,   ""    Coral Travel.      ,   ,      ,  . ",    ,      ", -   Coral Travel.
          2005.  ""   (         -).    ,           ,                    .


  "  "   ,          .
"     ,  , ,   "" .          ,      , -  . -          ,     .  -    ".
     ,   ,      .     .       ,        . "          -         ", -    Taxadvisor  .


357        -       (  ).



1                   .      -            .
2             ,      .
: ",   "



1 , ,   ,     .
2       .
3      .
4      .
5 , ,          .
6     - (  ,    ;   " : "  ).
:  


 ,     "":
"         ,      :   .          .       2 ,     ,  , ".

 ,

----------


## AristoS

*   -*

    -   - .            ,               . 

  ,      . -              .  ,             , , ,    . 


      .               .                .      .            ,      .        .


    18-19   -    ,             .      . 


  ,   ,                             ,          .


      (),   ( -),   ( ),   ( ),   (  ),   (),     , - , ,   ,     .


   -  ,    ,     , - - .


          , : +7 (495) 980-4881 . 4105


-

----------


## AristoS

*   ?* 

              .     ,         ,  ,       .

       ,      ,   ,    .  ,     ,    . ,        ,    ,     ,   ( XIX        ,     ).        .             ,        .     :       ,    1994 .

   :      ,        , ,      .     , , .    .

 ,   ,    ,      ,        ,        ,      .      ,     (,         ),   .          ,  , ,    .          (  ,    ,      ). 

 :        ?   :         (          ),       ,          , ,    .  ,     ,  -  .  :  ,     . 

        :             .        1,5  25  .          ,   2006 .           .     ( , ,            ).    ,          ,    (    )     .     , ,    .      :         (   ).

        .  ,    -  ?  ,    (  )? ,          ,      .            .   ,         .   ?      ,       . , ,   ?           .



 ,      ,   : 

        ,                 .             .

 ,      -:

 -        . ,  ,      ,     .     ,         ,     ,      .    .           .    ,  ,   . ,  ,    .          (    ),       .       .         ,    ,           :   .





" "

----------


## AristoS

*""    * 

          ""    ()     .        ,          --     :     , ,  ,     ,  ,        .    ,           ,     " "        ,   .       , ,  ,  "   ,    ".        . 

   ,        22   .           "  "  ,   ,        13  . 





             " "  .      . 51-    12    " " (. -, 24)      1  40 . .          --            . .     .            .         .          .       ,          . "    --       '',        ,--    .--     ,   ''        ". 






"Ko"  170  19  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

       ?


             .          .      ,    ,     .    , , ,    , ,  ,   .     ,  .       .     ,     ,     .  ,  ,     ,  ,   ,      ,  ,   .             ,    ,      ,    -    .       ,      ,        

     ,      ,     ,     .    ,           .      ,   ,    .  ,      .     ,  -     .       10 .        .  ,    .  ,    .        -    .

    ? -,         .         ,    ,      .      ,           .     ,    , ,  .

    ,           .    ,  ,    .

     .       ?


        .          .  ,     .     ,  ,   .  ,    .     .        ,     


             ,      .


:

----------


## AristoS

* .:    -* 

   -   .   26      ,      . ,   ,         -        .

  .,      ,   ,   ,     .    ,     ,     3-4    , ,  ,       .

,   2006.   2007.      60 ,      .             -     ,             .    ,   ,     ,     . 

  ,       ..     ,          .      14    .           (.4 .159  ),     (.2 .330  ),  ,    (.4 .174.1  )     (.2 .327  ).

 ,   ,       ,   "  ",  "  .",  " "-",  " "",  "  "  .


:

----------


## AristoS

** 

 /  -  -,      ,   1934 .       ,          . 

 2006   /                .   2006     ..           -.               15  -       .

,        ,   2007         .      . , .  , 2,  ,        .   . . 

      ,          .      . -      ,     2007  ..         / .

    15 ..  ,    , , ,        .. .    ..             .  .. ,         / ,        ,                . ,              15  .

 ,      /  ,       ,              .


-  Advisers ( Advisers)

----------


## AristoS

"/ " 
189510,- , , , ,  ,2 ,  
7823005670 
781901001 
1027808915639
*6077847179470 09.04.2007*
      15  - 
197022,- ,  ,39 -

----------


## AristoS

*   ,      (    ),  * 

:


  2007     ,                 ,          ,      .


        .


         ,            ,              .


    ,         ,            .

----------


## AristoS

** 

       ,    .      ,         -,   .

  ..       ,            ,     -  ,   .         .                .

, -, .           .      -      ,  (    )        "          30        ".      35 .     ,      ,            .           -  .            ,      ,            .

-,     .  ,                           ,             . "       1992 .         ", -  .  ,         . "    ,     ", -  . 

          .  ,   ,  ,       ,    .                    .

   -  :   ,    , -     5         .         -  10   ( 5  ).                         90  (      100  ).      ,     ,       8   10  ,    - 20-30  .    ,               5-10    , 10-20      ( 5  ).            (             ,    ). 

"     ,    ", -   .   ,       ,   .   - ,   ,   .



:

----------

(  )   .
 :Cool:

----------


## AristoS

** 

 ,      ,        .  36   ,        ,  .           -         ,                  . 

 :

- 16  2007              ,   :  , .36.  ,      . 

- 2  2007         ,     381030 (         ),            .            ,       .      .. , ,      (      )        (!).        20.20    . 

-   , 4 ,        .         , 36 -         .. 

    ,       (!)     (!)    (!).    ,       .                .  ,          . 

     : -  , -  , -      . ,        ,         .    ,    08.10.07                . 

       ,      ,     ,   ,     .

: 

       - ( ),      19 .   ,    75-85 ,     . 

             .          ,        II  . 

 2002              .         .              . 

        20  .





   -

----------


## AristoS

** 

             .  ,                . 

           ,       ,    .   ,  ,  ,           -         -        10 - 20%  .          . 

     . ,    2004   ,                ,      .      .   2004     ,        . 

     ,  ,      .           -  63% -    - 40  .      17%            300    .          " ".        .    ""     . 

 ,        .       ,         . 

 ,    ,   ,          -       ,     .   ,        .     . , ,  .




" "

----------


## AristoS

*      50 * 

              50  . 

  -,  1-  -7 (  )  44- .    ,       ""       ,                ,      . 

 ,    180        50  .        .      "      ". 





.

----------


## AristoS

** 


  ""            .

  "" ( "") 10     ,        ,      ,      .



     760 2,   1993.   ""     "".      42 ,               1993 . (      ,      $500 .)

 1993 .  ""       ,    .    200     .    "" -        ,    ,   ..  $1 .

"    ,    ,        ,     ,  ", -   ,    "". "          ,      ,   ", -   ,     "".



" ,  ,       10  ,    ", -   .

 ,       ,    ""  , -  3 .

" ,    ", -   .        , ,   ,    .

"   (3 )    ,    ..", -  .     ,       .

   "" ,             .             ,    , ,       .

  ,   ,     , ,   ""    " "        "". "             ,     -    ", -  .

  ""  -          . , ,   . "        ", -   .

 ,     "",      $1     ,       .



      " ":

"      ,     .        ,    .    ,   -    ,       .

   - -    ,     ,   .

       ,    .         ".




" "  187 (2509)  09  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

            .   . 

     .        ,   ,        .     ,         .               ,  " ".

        ,      .             .

       ,   ,     .     .          .       :      ,     -  .       ,        .

         .       ,                  .

  ,    ,         .    ,  ,             ,     .      .      ,        .

     -  ,                .                .     ,  ,  "  "   ,    ,         ,       .         ,      .    ,      ,    .

        ,    ,        .

      ,     .

   .               ,   10  ,         .

             ,    .        .          .

  ,        , ,   ,     .    ,   ,      ,       .       . ,    -  ,    - .          ,          .

           .         ,   -    .        .        .     .         -  .  -   ,        ,   .

    .        ,            .    ?        ,     ,     .

        .   , ,    ,         . ,        ,        .      ,     . ,        -    .

      ,      . ,            .         .             ,        .        ,  -  ,      ,        .       -.     .      ,        ,           .         ,       .

    ,    ?        ,         .               .        ,      . 

     .       ,  ,  "  ".      ,    .  ,     ,    ,           . ,   ,      ,    .      .              .      -     .

      ,            .   ,   ,    ,   ,          .      ,           . ,   ,  ,     ,      ,               .

    ,         ,    .       ,      ,       .

          ,       "...".             ,           .              .     " "        . 

    ,         .           .  ,    ,    ,     .      ,    .      ,             . 

          ,      ?                   ,   ,        .    . 

 ,                       .

    ,   .    .             .          .

     ,       .      ,           .            ,       .     ,     ,          .

   -  ,        ,       .     .            .

       . ,   ,          ,    -    ,       .

 , ,    . ,       ,               ,     .              .    ,                .  ,  , .

                 .

 ,                 .


" " 4489  11  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

      ,    .  ,   ,  ,     ,   -    ,        -,     .     ,        .      ,         -  .   ,       . 

             ,   .   , -,      ,      ,      ,        .

       . ,     ,        ,   -    -       .  ,                .

-,                   ,      ,             .        -       (       20-30 ,  ,    ,     ,     ""   ).

-,        ,  :          .   ,      ,         ,       ,       .  ,    -    ,      ,   .    ,         ,   -              .

       . ,   :  ,  ,             (  ,            ).        -     ,  .       .      -  .

      -.             ,             .           100 .    ,      .

    , ,    (       )    ,           . 

           .       "" ()  .    -   -    .                 3  14.25 .        .              ,     ,     . 

      ,     .    (  )     ,  .     .        .  -    ( ),  ,            .    ,       ,   .

      ,      ,  ,      ,  ,       ()  .             .

 ,       ()                  1000           90 .

          .     171 .     (       )    ,         ,                 ,   ,  .             ,    () ,           ,      ,   .





" -" 624  9  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

  -, ,   ,       ,   .        -  .

    ,    .             .

    ,   .  ,        .     ,      ,                  . 

            -.              ,          . 

                   ,     74%    -.      ,   .        -   ,   ,        2  600 .

     , ,   - ,  MBNEWS   ,  ,    ,   -  .    ,   ,       , .   ,     - .    ,        .         .

   ,           .     , .     .            . . . 

        -           ,                 . 

 ,      . .,      ,  ,      ,    .  ,       ,    . 

    ,       ,    ,    .  ,  ,  ,     -         .        ,    ,   ,    .      .

  -      ,       .      ,    -.  ,        ,         . 

   -,  ,       .   ,        .    .    -       . 

                             :    -,   ,    .         (,  ).

    -  .   -   26    ,        ,               .   ,                          .

      - .  ,  ,      , ,      :     ,            .      .    ʻ ,      -    .




MBNews

----------


## AristoS

** 

  ,    ,   ,          .               ,     2008              (      ). 

    , , ,  ,            .

,   ,     ,        ,          .  ,              -. 

 ,  ,                      .       ,  ,    .    ,                   .

----------


## AristoS

** 

       ,             ()             .

    -   ,        ,  -  .         ,    ,       2002 .          $600 , ,   ,     $50 .

 ,           -,     ,    300 ,          .  2006-2007     ,         ,      ,    .          ,      ,        ,  .



-

----------


## AristoS

*     4 * 

    ()       23  2008 .   ,        , , 17 ,    . 

,     24        ,                . 

        , ,      .         ,     . 

   ,  2004       ,      ,   -   ""  .   ,   ,    " ",         . 

  ,     2005   2006           13   -,      5  . 




.

----------


## AristoS

** 

               .

" ,   ,    ,       ,         ", -        "      "    ,     ()   .   ,             ,  ,  ,  ""   " ".

,    ,      -    ,                  . ,            : ,    ,     ,        . "      -   , -         . -     ,      .    , ,  ,               .             ,   ".

              .

" "



 - $7 

   " ",    , - $0,2 




   195 (2517)  19  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

  - ,    -        .      ,  .     . 

,  , ,        .     ,        .  -     .       ,      . 

 ,     -  :     500%  1000% . 1000% -   .        -  , ,  .

     -         . ,    ,      :   ,    ,       . 

 ,   :        ,         .  ,         ,   .   .

     .      .       .      ,   -     .

 ,     -  :    -       .  11  ,    .

    ,     .   ,   2007       , ,   . 



 ""

----------


## AristoS

** 

        ""     .           .      ()      .  ,              . 

     "    "         .    ,     ,        --       . 

    .     ""   ,       ,   "  -      ".          ,  .     ,    , ,          .       "         ",     .   ,              .     12 , ,              . 

     " "          .      ,        .   ,      --  ,  ,   , ,    .       : "''          2000-.  2003 ,       ,    .         ,      ". 

  ,        .    : "    , ,     ,    .       --  ,      .               .     ". 

              ,    .     , ,      ,   . 





"Ko"  194  23  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

       " " -     "" ,   .
""  , ,         .           15   ( 15),            ,     .

    .              .

          210   (  ).         (    )        "".

  ,  ,      ,         .

         (   ,    2006 .        ,       )   -    .    ,   - ,         .



   ,   " "      ,    ,    .         (    ,       )     210-   " ":      15 (    ,      ),   ,  " "    "" .

    "  "                 .

15 ""       .

:   

-             .




   196 (2518)  22  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

*  15:  * 

       15    .      .
 - -     15    ,      -   ,   2006 .      " ""      .      ""  " " () -  "" (   70%  )   "-" (    : 12    42 . 2      ).   ,    2006 .     "  "   .             ,    $ 400    . " "     " "  . ,  -  " "     ,  . ,     " "  - :     ,    " ""    "".      , ,   ,  (      15)      "".        .



-            2006-2007 .

- 16   ,  $200 ,       .

-        15        ,         .




   201 (2523)  29  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

  ,      7            "   ".
   -  .

  -  7           ,   ,          "-"   .

     2006 .    "",          15  .          30    .

 " "        " ".       ,  ,  "    ,  -  (  - "")     ". ,     ,        - .

     .  ,      ,             ,     .

   ,      ,          " ",   "  ".        "".       7   2006 .          "-"      "-".

60 ""          2005-2006 .


   202 (2524)  30  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

*"    * 

       ,       ,      ,   :      60   .   ""  ,    .
 ,  80%      ,   .        , ,   :  ,     ""     .
"" ,  ,    :     ,         (       ). "              - ,     -             .         ".
   -            : ""  (   "" )         ,      .
   ""        " ".      ,  "",    2006.,     .      ,       ,      (  ),       ,   .. .
   .    ,        (  ),    ,      -      .     -  ,     " ".  ,    ,      : ,    ..          , -     ,       ,       .
,   ""           (         ),         (). ",     ,       ,       ""  .   ,      ,         " ".     :    ,                 .         ..".     , ""    ,   .
        ""   . "       :     ,      " "  .     ,      .    ( 1  )      ".
       .    , "        ,       ,  ,         ,     . ,   ".
 ""      .        .    ,                -       .  ,   ,      173  "".
,  ""      ,       ,      ,      . "  ?  ..  ,           , ".       :            , ,       6 ,      (  "",   ).
" ,           ,      ""   - ..       ,   ..         ".   ,              . 

05  2007
http://top.rbc.ru/economics/05/11/2007/124835.shtml

----------

> *   -*


  .    ,   ,   .

----------


## AristoS

** 


   ,   ,   ,   .  ,  ,       .        .   ,    ,       .    ,        ,   - ,     ,  .

              .  ,            ,     .

     ,  ,   ,  ,       .  ,      ,       ,  ,    .

       ,   ,     ,        . 

   " " ,         , ,    ,      .  ,      . 

         ,        ,      ,    ,       -       .  ,       :      .               ,       .   ,   ,         ,       .

           ,  ,   .                  "  "  ,        . 

   ,              ,      ,    ,   ""   .       -         -   -   . 

    ,         ,    ,     ,   ,   ,  .  ,            . 





" -" 628  7  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

       . ,  , , ,      ,       .  ,    ,     ,  . 

  :   ,       ,   .    ,            . 

         . ,            Westway Alliance Corp .     -        . Westway Alliance Corp ,    ,      . 

Westway Alliance Corp ,    ,               ( ʻ),              . 

,      ,        .        2004 . 
    Westway Alliance Corp          ,           ,  0,07%  .        , ,    ,        2004           . 

     -   ,    ,      ,   .                
     .   ,  ,         . 

     ,    Westway Alliance Corp .   ,  Westway Alliance ,  ,   Astian Group ,     .   ,    ,            :    . Astian Group     2001 ,       .      ,    Astian    ,  :       -   ,            . 

     2001  Astian Group           ()         ,       .           ,   . 

         .  ,        2001 ,      "", "  "   "".  Astian Group ,   ,      ,     . ,      ,  Astian  ,                 . 

     ,       ,          (   ,   ). ,  Westway Alliance Corp    (          ,       .)               ,      . 

            :  "  "  ,  ""  "",      ,   . 

      .   ,    ,       ,       ?     ,       ,   ,       ?                          . 



.

----------


## AristoS

** 

        . 

            -    ,                             . 

        .     - ,     27   - ,   , "      ,   c    ,        ".  ,     .

                     ,     ,        -   .  ,  ,              .      30        ,       .       ,          ,         . 

                 ,       .                ,       -            .                  ,         ,      .





   " "  ,              . 

         .  ,           .   . 

,   ""  ,        Securitas  Group 4 Securicor,           ,      .         Group 4 Securicor  350  .           110  . 

 ,                .

          -       .   ,           .      ,    .           - .

 ,    ,      .     ,      .     -  . 

  ,     ,    ,   10       .     ,    , ""    " "  ,  -   . 

 ""

       23       4   ,      250  .   - 740  .

   - 119    .   - 83,7  . 

 5      .

   38   ,    -       , 740   .       17  , 22          . *     800      " ".*


" " 4514  9  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

         -   (   )  ,      .

  14  2007 .   ,     .          ,      ,     ,       .                     Ultra Electronics.

         ( )    ,    Ultra       .                  .

 ,   ,   ,        ( , Ultra).  Ultra     .

    :          -,            ,   Ȼ;     -,              .

           ,        : ,      ,     2008-2010 .       ,   .

-     ()   ,         .                 .

      ,       ,  ,    , ,          .

         ,         ,          .





""  212 (1986)  09  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

  10        --  ,     . -    ,   -  .           ,          . ,   ,     100-    . 




         -.       ,    , ,   ,      .     (     )   $10.              .     (, ,  , ,    . .) --  $100.     ,     ,   $300  $1 .



,     -        . ,       . ,  90%  -     -- ,   (, ,   ),     . .   " " 10-      .         .  , ,           ,    ,      .

 2002      ,   ,  :      -     .          .     ,    -    ,   2002    .        ,       .          ,        .



 10-12         .           .      .     ,         .  ,  ,    .   ,     ,   :     ,    .        ,     .

     .         , , ,   .  ,    ,   ,         .  ,   ,     .     ,    (   , ,   ,        ).            :  ,         .

  ,    :      .       ,           .        ,     ,   ,   ,     .      1     100    ,       3-4 .   ,   ,      .         . ,         .

   --  .      " --  "   .      ,   ""    ,     .    ,          .            "  "  .



 60-             :   ,       .        . ,       35 ,   20    2,4 . .  ,   39  96  12 ,   37 ,   9 . .       240 .  MP3, WMA,   ,  (1 ),    ,   (  15-20 ).    EM TS 149  6 ,   6  25  31 .    :   ,       . ,      9 .        ,    ,  -     " ".   ""   ,   ,  ,       9 . .

,        ,      .   :         -,   ,      .       ""    .    ,          .            .     ,     ,     :  --     --    .   ,        .         .


       --       . "     ,   ,    ,     .      ,        ", --      "   "  .   ,    , ,           .    ,     ,      ().
   --  :    ( 100 )     $2 .,   -- $1,5 .,   --  $1 .       --  . "       .   ,       ,        .           ,     ", --  ,  ,    .
     ,        ,  .  ,     $8 .     100- .  ,          ,   , ,   .

 ,  -       .     ,    ,     " ". "    ,   :  ,    ", --   .    ,        15-20%  .        ,      . .        --  5%   . ,         , ,  ,    .  ,        ,   "   ",       2005-2006 ,    $30 .


"     "

   " "  .
  ,    ,     , , ,   .     .          ,  ,    . ,       ,    .     :   ,    .     .   1979    ""         "  .       ".         ,     ,    .  ,          -    .
,           " ".     ,     ,    . 




""  207  12  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

* :   * 

    ""  .                "" .
   ""  "" ,      ,      .    ,        ""  .   - ,      , "        ",    2  (    ). "          ("". - "")   ", -  -.

          " ".          7   ,  3          .

      ""   .              :    ,  -  .

""      -  , -     ""  . -    ,      , ,   ,        .   ,      ,      "".

      ""   2002 .,       "".  2005 .       .      .

    ""        ,        .



   211 (2533)  13  2007

----------


## wolf

" ".       

   -    ,  , ,     ,  .  : . , ,    ,      :   .            .  ,    ,    ,    . 

-,         ,  ...

-     .            .       ,        .    ,     ,            .      ,    .   ,    ,    ,           . ,  -, .

    .         .       ,         .  ,      , , ,          .     ,  .    -   ,   , , ,       .       ,   ,     ,       .     ,  ,  .     ,             .    :  ,   ...

      ?    ,       .    ,      ,        , ,  ,   -.        .      !    ... 

        .            ,    .         .        .         ,             - .    ,    ,  .        ,    . 

   ,       .    ,   ,   ,             ,   - .         ,          .

    .             .        ,          . 

     ,   .        .      , ,  , ,          ...   ,   ,   .

            .   -  ,    .     ,          . -       ! ,     ,   .       .        ,    ,    .  ,   ,       , , . ,         ,     .     ,    ,    .

      .     ,        .     .        ,        ,            .  ,      ,        ,   .       ,       .  ,       .

    -      ,      .      .        ,        , ,     .   ,     ,     .        ,       ,  ,  .

 ,            .              .      ,   .   ,    ,   ,  . ,  ,              .

   ,         ,      .   ,   .       - ,     - .         .    .        :  ,   .

             ,    .   ,    .    ,    .    ,          .

 :      ,   , ,  .     :   ,  .



:   

http://www.advisers.ru/press/article1903.html

----------


## wolf

,   .         .
    () -         " "  .    ,       ,     .     :           .
"     , --        . --     ,    .     -       ""  ,    ".
    ,  800 2   .,    :           .      ,    ,      .
  :  ,   ..  ,      ,        15  .   ,       .               "".        .      ,    .       ,    :  "".
"  ,      15-       ,         ,    -  ""      ", --     .
     15             .      ,  ,   .         .    ,     .
"    , --     """ (  ,    )  . -- ,    ,           ".

   :

1.   --     ;
2.   -    ;
3.   -            (  );
4.     -      ;
5.        ;
6.      ,  ,    .    ,     ,       . ,    ,   ,     ;
7.       ;
8.            ,      .

  ,     :
1.    ,   ,       ,        , ,   ..,  -       ;
2.         --      ;
3.     (,  ).         ,     ;
4.                   ;
5.      (     );
6.      .        ,    ,    .

http://www.advisers.ru/region_news/2...ion2-7000.html

----------


## AristoS

" "     *"    "*   . 


      .  ,     ,          .     30    ,    .  :     ,       . 

          54-  , 48-  , 41-  ,        ,    . 

      .   -  ,         60   . 

     ,        ,   57-      29  2004       .     .          ,        . 

    ,         ,         .  : ,                         . 

   ,        ,        .         .        330  .            . 

            ,    ,        .     ,            100   . 

           ,     (     )       .   ,     ,        ,        .      - ,   .                 .              - .     ,   ,   . 

            . 

  2007  ..              .          1 .                   2 . ,   , ..        ,             145.1   (     ,         ). 

: 
     1936    ,       .      21    15   ,   -   . 
   -  " " ,  "  "",  " " ,  ""   " ". 



.

----------


## AristoS

*" "   * 

   ,     ,      .    ,        ,         .             . 

8     ,          (     )   ,         . "      ,      ,           ",--   ,               .  ,   "    "   ,  "        ,      ,       ". 

 -       .    ,       " ----". 

  ,    ,         : "    ,      ". 

      ,  " ".           ,        "" ,    -  ,    .        ,      ,       ().    .          ,      .  ,    .   ,        ,   "-".        30%  .      " "     ,    "  "         $10 .         Ultra Electronics. 

  ,         ,  ,     . "     90% ,         . -  IT-,  ,         .  ,        10,5% ,      IT-    --   ,--     Verysell  .--   ,              .  ,     ,       ". 

        ,         " ": " ,           ". 






""  210  15  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

     ()       .      ,    "     ".           . ,    ,       . 

             .    ,  ,   "      ",   ,  "     ,    --       ".      --  PPF Investments  "",                 (.   14 ). 

  ,        . ,           1  2008 ,  30   60  .  ,         . "   --            .         ,        .        ",--    . 

 ,                .          ,              . 

  ,           . "      : ,    ,    ,       ,       ",--    ....  .  ,          .     ,    ,        15-20 . 

,   ,    . "         ,     ,       ",--    ""  .   ,      $100 . "        IT-,      . ,         ",--         . 

,       ,    . "     ,     ,     .       .           ",--   . 






""  211  16  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

  ,   ,       .
     :        ?

           ,    , -            ()   . -            .           .

      .   ,    ,              .                .        :         .         .


   217 (2539)  21  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

         .               5  20 .      ""       ,            .  ,     , , ,  ,     . 

           , ,              ,          .   ,         ,         . 

 ,       ,    .        ,   ,   ,    .  ,  2007           5  20 .           . 

        ,          .       -"".      ,      ( )  "                   ". 35-                  . 

        ,         ,         . "          ,        , ,  ,   ",--  . 

         --        .    ,       --        .      ,   , ,           . "           ,    .    --  .  ,            ",--   .  ,           . ",       ",--     . 

  ,             .                        . 

, ,          ,      .   ,              --             ,      .           . 





""  216  23  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

  -              .            ,   ,   ,           . 

       ,     2003              ,       117  .       ,             ,    -      . 

            . ,       ,       . ,     ,  ,         ,        .      - ,   . ,   ,    --     ,  ,--              "    ".  ,   ,         .  ,        ,  ,    ,        .  ,        (    ,    ""  90-   ),             .   ,        . 28  2004    " "     $1 .            .            ,      10 .                  .          --     .        . 


""  210  15  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

               5  .
                .

  , 2        ,     .    ,     .     .        ,     .     ,           .   9           ,          . .

  ,  ,   ,  .   ,     1-  8- -  ()    .   ,          -    һ.

,  ,        ,    ,   ,     .  3     ,           .    5    .    , ,     ,         (29 ).        ,        -   .

    ,       .



-  2004 .       ,    $30 .       1,5  .

-  2006 .     Motorola  $19 .   ,  Motorola         ,      .  .





   215 (2537)  19  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

      ,      .  ,    .

 18        ( ),    -   ,    -   .     40 ,      .  2007 .    ,     ,           8 . 2.   ,        , -   ,        , -     ,   .        .



  2007 .         ,    .     ,          ,   ,      , -  .    ,     ,       .     .

,   ,     , -  .          :      ,   ,    2006 .,  . ,     :        8 . 2,  16,5 . 2.



  2007 .     .  9    230 2,       .       10  .         ,      .    -  ,   ,       , -   .  ,    ,    ,        :        ,  ,   ,  .     :        , ,    1190        ,    .

,    2007 .      .            400 2:  ,    .   ,       ,          (              ).        ,    -         ,  ,   ,  .      -        Ȼ, -   ,    .

  ,        ,    ,        ,     .

 ,  -  :

            ,         .    ,        .      ,           .     2005 .  ,   ,               ,   ,   ,         .





   216 (2538)  20  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

    daily,          ,         ,  .      ,       ,         . 

     1  2007      .  ,          .    -,    , -     ,      .        46  . 

   daily    -  ,       -    ,             .    ,   -,   95%  .    167  .  , 20  .   400  . ,    - (  ,  ,  ). 

      ,      ,    -,   ,                         ӻ (       ).     -  ,        ,    .          .    daily         ,           ,        .         ,      ,   - . 

     -      .      .      ,     daily, ,    .   -  ,           :   ,    ,      .  , -      :        ,       .     , ,  - . 

 ,       .          .      ,       .   ,      -  ,          ,   - . 



 daily

----------


## AristoS

*:      * 

    ,   .         . 

    () -         " "  .    ,       ,     .     :           ,  dp.ru. 

"     ,         .      ,    .     -       ""  ,    ". 

    ,  800     ,    :           .      ,    ,      . 

  :  ,   ..  ,      ,        N15  .   ,       .               "".        .      ,    .       ,    :  "". 

"  ,      15-       ,         ,    -  ""      ",      . 

    N15             .      ,  ,   .         .    ,     . 

"    ,        "",    ,  .  ,    ,           ". 




.

----------


## AristoS

** 

 (. raider,  raid  , )       ,       , , ,         ,     ,    ,    .      .

         ,  ,        ,        ,      -.    -             -,       .

-  ,       ?

 ,   ,        .       .       ,    ,  ,       .      :  ,    ,    ,      ,        .  ,          ,     .    .       ,    .    -  ,    ,      . 

-      - ?

,  ,    .    ,  ,     ,         ,   .      .               .      ,       .      ,        .    . 

-             ... 

,   ,     ,    . ,   -    ,     ,    .   120%    ,    ,      .      .  ,    ,   .      - -   .    $500 .,      .      .  ,         100 ,        ?    ,     ,   . 

-         ?

  ,    .         ,  . ,  ,  . ,   ,       .        ,    ,   . 

   ,  ,   ,        .     ,   .        ,  ,  , , ,   .     ,     . 

    ,  .    ,    (  .)   .       ,      , ,   :    .     -.    ,          ,     ,        . 

,       -.  ,   ,     .                   .                    ,          .           .       -           ,                  .        ,    ,   ,    .   ,       .       . 

-  , -,          ?   ?

.       ,   ,   -   .              ,     . ,       ,   ,    .      ,      ,   .        .  ,   .        ,          ,  ,    ,        ,  ,       .   . 

   , ,     .   -   . ,        ,       ,    ,        ,      ,   ,    . 

-    ,  ,      ... 

 ,     ,     .   ,   ,   ,     .       .

,        .          ,     .       .     , -  ,       ,    . ,            .        ,      .   ,     .     ?            . 

  .        ,                 (-  . .).     .       ,     . ,                .  ,      ,       ,     . ,   ,  ,  .     ,     -      .   ,    ,     , ,       ,    .   ,     ,   ,  .    9%    ,      ,      ,  .

-       ,       ? 

     . ,            -  .          ,      .    ,         ,      .

           ,  ,    ,    . ,   ,     ,    ,     ,  .    ,          ,    ,     .    .     :   ,  . 

      .     .  ,         , 90% ,     ,   .       .      ,   .        ,      -.

----------


## AristoS

*,       * 

18-19  2007   -       ,             .      .

   -  ,    ,       - - .

     ,                -     .

 ,     -  ,            .             ,    ,     10%   .    -     

          ,               .  , 6  2007 .        ,  .            ,   . 

          ,          .             .     -            .

      ,    ,    .  ,        ,      .      ,               ,       ,      .

                      ,         .   ,     ,     .   ,          ,         .

           . ,               .             GRATA  .     -                    .

         ,     ,   ,     , .            ,           . 

           ,       ,              .                     ,       .               .

19        -    ,            .             ,            .

,      ,        ,          ,      .

        ,              ,       .

     ,    Advisers,       PR-     .

 ,     ,           ,           ,       .

 Advisers

----------


## AristoS

** 

           .      .

     ,     .      ,   ,         ,     .          .  :            .        .  ,       .  . ,   -,   ,   ,       .      ,      .

         .          ,       ,            .   5 ., 16 .   , 300 .       - . 

 35  ,              .         ,    .      ,    ,      .    100 .          .  260    .     .   ,       :  .  .     ,     ,  500  ,    .       .   2 .    ,      .     ()    .

   ,     150 .  (    ).     ,       .         .                 17 . .      ,     ,        .  ,  300 .              .                .

         ,    ,    ,       .          ,          .  ,  :    -     .       .       .          ,      ,  ,          .          - ? ,   . 

         .      ,            ,  ,        (    :  ,    ,    ,     ,    ),  ,    ,   ,            .

         ,         ,        .    .

         ,             .          .      ,  - :     ,  ,   ,     .       .       . 




 - 46(348)  10  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

*  :   * 

           .        , 8      , 4,   -   ()      ,     .            (),    ,           "",       . 

           (  1891      )     ,  1990-   -    .             ,      ,    -       49 .          2002 .   ,       2003-,   2004- .          , 2007- ,     . 

  ,       ,   ,        , ,     .            .        . ,   ,  40%   ( 110  ),     . 

    ,       ,    .   ,           40-50  ,               Romtrade Holdings Ltd.    -       ,  , ,  ,   .   ,    ,     ,        .            ,      .      ,              .        ,      .        . 

              45%   û  .   ,   2005-     ,      .   ,       ,  2002- .          ,      (),             . 

       -      ,    ,  -              .      2005-    Romtrade Holdings Ltd.       ,        .    ,           :       ,        .         ,  . 

 2004-        ,         .       ,     .            .         - 800  .      .   ,    ,    ,       ,        .    ,      .  2006     ,           û. 

    . ,        ,        . ,      ,       .        ,                û,       . 

  ,                .   ,  ,      .              . ,   ,    ,    ,            ,                , -           . 

          ,              .      .     ,             û  Romtrade Holdings Ltd. 

  û              . 





.

----------


## AristoS

** 

       .                  ,   -   ,    ,    ,   ,    . 


  ,               ,    .             ,           ,      .           . , ,         ,       .  ,  "", " ", "  . .. ". 

  ,          157 .     133   2,5  .    ,       ,        -  350  . 

"    , -  . -       -   ,    ".  ,      5-7   ,         . 

"  ,     ,    ", -   - .  ,   ,      .         ,  . -,       ,    .                        . , -,        . 

       .       .      -     .     ,   ,  , ,    .      ,   :     , .             .      ,        . 

   ,                  .    :      -             ,         -  . 






" " 4547  19  2007 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

                     .    ,      ,             .  ,      1956-           . 

       .       .   ,                                . .           ,     .    ,      . :    ,    ,         . 
 :          ,         .   ,   ,      ,        ;           .... 

     .      ,         ,       :                     .           .          .  ,   ,   . 

        .     17 .  1956-         .    ,          ,      ,        ,       ,        . ,               .       ,        . 

                   .      :     ?,   :   ,   .      ,   .  .               6     .          . 

  ,      .  ,     ,         .         .      ,     ,       -  50    .         ,          . 





.

----------


## AristoS

*    V   * 

 V     - -     ,   .    REGNUM , 13 ,  -      , "              "    . "            ", -  ..    . " ,     -  ,    .      , -  . -    ,    .    -   ".

  ,     REGNUM, ,  "1 500  ,  3 000         ". " 1 000                .            ,             "" ", -    .

,   -    ,       .




 REGNUM

----------


## AristoS

*:     * 

 -     . 

  ,           -           . 

  -  ,                 ,    ,         .           ,  ,  ,    . 

            ,      (     680  ).      . 





.

----------


## AristoS

** 


            .       5  . 

 ,            ,     ,   . 

        2006 .,        .     :        .        -. 

      ,   . ,  -,   -   10 . 

,        ,            . 

    5  .      ,             ,   .   ,    ,     .     . 

           ,         .

----------


## AristoS

** 

,     ϻ,            . ,        ,   ,       ,          .                           .

       :  173    ,    -:       ,         ,   ,                      .





5     ,          ,         .






   6 (2572)  17  2008 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

        .       .

                  . ,   ,    ,          2007 .  ,    , ,      ,   ,        .      ,       .          ,  -  .          : 198097, ,  ., 19/1, .: 786-94-20, kspp@sp.ru.







   4 (2570)  15  2008 .

----------


## AristoS

** 


   . 
 . 


 . 

           .     .    ,   ,   ,      .  ,  - ,     ...         .        ,     www.zahvat.ru. 

 ,           .       ,          ,      ,  ,    . 

 Z   ,    ,     ! -      .      :   ... -   .   , ,    ,     .   ...  .   , ,    .  ,  ...        , , , , .... 

  ,         ,  ,     ,  ,            .  -, ,   ,   , , , ,   , , ̻, , ,  ,   .        ,     .      .  .   , , ,  ...    .         ,    .       . 

        ,  .   , ,   . ,  ,    .        !     !     ,    3-    ,             .      ,   ,         ...,   ,  ,  ,    , .     , -    , ,   . 

     -  , , , ,   .    ,     ,  ,    ,  -        , , ,   . 

  ,      ,  ,        , :  :        ,       :     . 

    , , .   ,      ,        .     :    , , ,   - ,     ,   ,  . , ,       ,     ,   , ,    .      . 

     :    ,  , . 

        .           ,  ,         . 

      ,    .            ,  ,    . ,          . ,   ,  -   . 

         .         .    ,  game over,     :       .         . 

   ,    ,        .          ,   ,   : 

         ,   ,      .            . 

         .    ( )      ( )        .  !  :          . 

           ,     . (,     ,       ).    ,   ,  ,           . 

    ,     -        .          ,  ,        ,       . 

        .    .      ,       .               ,   . 

       - --    ,  ,      , , ,   ..  ,     ( ,       ).        .    -            . 

       .    ,     , , , ...     .        .         ,        . 

       ,    ,       .  !       . ,       .       .      , , .          ,    . 

   ,   ,     : 

blackmail    . 

    . 

    . 

  PR /. 

    . 

       . 

       . 

    -. 

    -    ,        ,         , White knight,       . 

       . 

         . 

       . 

       . 

         ,  ,  , , , . 

       . 

       . 

      . 

    .   ,     ,       .   ,  ,    ,  ,          ,    . 

      .             ,   . ,           . 



.

----------


## AristoS

*  ,    ,   
*

: 24/08/06 19:34 






  -    .   ,    ,        , ,    ,       .      . 



 -    ,         ,         . -    ,          ,       .              ,   ,    .     (    ?)      ,    (!)        . 

   -      ,    ,  ,   ,    . , ,  ,  ,   ,   . 

 2004

           2004 ,                ()       .        . ,    (),    . 

  ,        . ,           2004 ,  (    ),        ,       03-01-11/3-64  7  2006 ,       : ...      ()      ...,  ,      ˻.  ,   -   ,   ,  . 

 2005

        .        .   ,      -,             ,              ,    .       .         ,               .

 2006

     ,     ,           .        ,    ,     ,      - .       ,              .                     ,            ,         1  2006   06-735. ,   ,  ,          .            ,   .        10  2006   -6-09/790@       16  2006   -6-09/21@,           ()      .



               .        .  ,    -       .       .         ,       .     . 

    ,         . 
,                     .  ,          ,   ,      .        ,           ,       .              ,         .  ,                -.  ,           . 

 , 






http://www.dp.perm.ru/print.php?id=3685

----------


## AristoS

*  :   

.. , ..* 
.. ,   , , .       . .. .

.. ,        . .. .

       ,     (),  .   90- .             ,         .        ,        .     ,  ,    ,       ,     -.

 ,  ,      " " ,      "  ".           ,        .            ,      .
 ,      " "    ,   .   hostile takeover (,  )     ,  -     -       ,  .               -.  ,         - <1>.  ,          ,                <2>.
--------------------------------
<1> .:  ..,  ..   :  ,      //   -   . 2002. . . 31. http://www.recep.ru.
<2> ,          (the City Code on Takeovers and Mergers).       ,   .              (Panel on Takeovers and Mergers).         ,   ,   ,      (. .:  .   M&A  .    //   . 2004. N 12).

                   ,    ""       .
 ,      :   -            ,   ,            .
               :
1)            ;
2)       ,   .
            .   , ,  ,        .             .         .        ,   ,   .
     ,   .          .            .

***

----------


## AristoS

,


  ,         .            ,   . ,     .
   ,        - .
  ,      - ,  ,     ,  .     ,         ,         .         ,           - .
 ,      .                  .
     .
             .  ,    ,      .       ,    .           ,            .  ,       -         .      ,    ,        ,    .
     ().
           ,         . ,           :
)  ()   75  100%  (   ) .        ,     ,    .          ,      ;
)        50%  (   ),    ()     ()  .            ()       ;
)         40,   50%  ().     ()      ()  .    ,  ,              ();
)    ,           (),   .         ,   ,         .
      ,      .
               ,  -.      ,     ,          .
    .
 "  "      ,     .  ,     -            .             -     .
   -   .
            :
 ;
    <3>.
--------------------------------
<3>    ,    ,     -   ,             (),          .

----------


## AristoS

,   .   ,   <4>,  ,           .         ,       .
--------------------------------
<4> ,   .

,           :
1)    ()  ;
2)      (  ,   ,   ..);
3)   ,  ;
4)  ,         ()   ;
5)     .
   ()  .
            ,        ,           ,   .
 ,        ():
    ()    ;
  ()    ;
   .
    ()    .         ""  .               .            ,     ,    ,          .
        ( )    ,    . , ,    - ,       , ..   .            ,     .            ,                    .
  ()    .       ,  ,           ( ,      ..).  ,             ,                .
                   .           ,     8  2001 . N 129- "       " <5>.
--------------------------------
<5>  . 2001. N 33 (. I). . 3431.

 ,          ,          ,    ,      ,       ..  ,       ,            ,        .
  .          ,   .     .        ,             ,     .       ,              ,    .

----------


## AristoS

-      ,                ,    ,    ,   , ,    ( -         , , ,       ).              -   ,    ,        ..
  ,      ,       .     .
         ,     .       -          .      ,         ,     ,         .        ,          .
   .         ,   .            ,         .                     .         ,        ,      ,          . ,     ,      ,  ,        ,  .
     (  ,   ,   ..).            ().     .                       ,     (),    10%  .
          ,       .  ,                ,    .
        , ,    ,          .                .
             ,           .              ,            .        , ,          ,      (           ).
 ,              .   .  ,              (  30%    ).            ,      .       ,   ,  ,    (         -    ).
          .
  ,  .          :
1)     ;
2)      ;
3)          .
 ,    ,   .       - ,    ,     .   ,         ,         .           ,           ,      .
 ,         ()  .       -       ,                      .    ,                 - .            () .
    .         () ,     ,     .          ,        .    ,            (       ,     ),    (  -        ).  ,              ,  ,  ""      ,        .          (     ,   ),           .

----------


## AristoS

,    ,        ,        .
      ,         .
                   26  1995 . N 208- "  " (  )           (. 8 . 55).             ,      ,         ()   (    )     .
 ,       <6>,          ;           30-       (. 3 . 58).   ,                   ,                 .
--------------------------------
<6>  ,        :   ,    ,  .        ,   ,        .       ,  ,      ,              .         ,     ,     , ,   (. .:  ..      . .: , 1999. . 48 - 50).

           ,           ().
         ,       .  , ,      ,     ,         .             (),    ,    ()   .
   -             .
     ,           -   .            .
   ,        .
      ,             (    ),         ,    <7>.
--------------------------------
<7>            .  ,      ,   . 2 - 4 . 3 . 6           .          (. .:  ..,  ..     "  ". .: , 2003. . 36).

----------


## AristoS

:
1)  ,       ;
2)       ;
3)    ;
4)          ;
5)      .
 ,  ,             .
          ,      ,          .
           .              .            ,      ,          .
            ,    ,        .
      ,    (),          .             .
    ,     .
                  . 84.6.                      .
,  ,    ,        ,   ,  -,    ,     .      .      ,                         .
            .      ,                       ,   ,          ,    10        ,          ,                         ,                 -           .
  -  ,   80%    ,       - ,      30%  .            . ,   ,      ,    ,      ,      .  ,  ,   10%   ,       .       ,                  .
 , ,       ,            ,        .  ,      ,      . ,            , ,          ,            ,     ,             . ,       ,           .
 ,              .
  ,              ,   .        , ,    ,   ,    ,      .

----------


## AristoS

** 

         .        .                         -  .           -  . 



         .           ,    .   -  . 

  ,         ,    ,    .            ,      ,     .        .  , ,    ,            . 

       ,        !    -,  -,  ,  , ,   .   ,       ,          .         ,         !              . 

   ,       ,  ,    ,     .             4  .     . 



              .            , ,   . 

      .      ,    .              ,      .          . ,         ,   . 

      .   , ,     700    .             !      150  .    . 

 ,     .                    .   ,    .         7   . 

    Ʌ 



           .            .        !                ,        .           .     ,    100     . 

 .                        .        .         .              ,    .          150  . 

 ϻ 

     7  2007 .           523  .     592 ,    70   ! 

  ! 

  ? 

  ?   ?     ?              . 

   22  2008 . 


22.01.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

            ,             ,  ,    ,   81,5  .     ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,     . 

    -   ,          ,    ,   .   ,            ,    -  ,      .                          (),    ,        . 

  ,       , , , , , ,      2005 .       ,       .     ,          .                     .           ,        . 

   ,                .  ,          2005 ,         ,    2005           . 

   2005             ,   ,       ,             . 

   23  2008 . 


23.01.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

      ,       ,      .      ,          .     .         ,            ,    . 

     2005 .,  ,         .      6   2 .     -,               . ,          ,   :     ,      ,       .          ,    ,     . 

  ,    ,      . 

   13 (2579)  28  2008 . 


28.01.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


    .        ,                 ,     .   ,  ,  ,    .  ,         ,         . 

       2004 :       117    .       ,     ,  - -33,   ,      ,     ,         .           , ,   ,        ,     . 

       ,         .  ,   ,      .  2006                                   . 

 2007       ,    ,      .             ,       .      ,  ,        . 

   - ,         .    ,     .  ,   9598%,    ,   .   ,        .         ,           ,  .    ,           . 

 ,   ,         ,     .    ,      ,   ,   . 

   ,       .   ,           ,        ,          .      .        ,         .     ,    daily            . 

 ,         ,    ,         .        ,      .        ,       ,    ,   ,        daily. 

  ,     ,  ,   ,   .        ,       ,       .   .    ,       .      .    ,    . 

     .   .         .         20     ,   ,     ,        .     ,     ,   .   ,      ,       ,        ,       .    ,       .    ,   . 



 daily 


07.02.2008

----------


## AristoS

*          , * 

            ,   -   . 

  ,            .              ,     . 

  , . ,             .          ,    ,      90-      . 

 ,                  ,    . 

      .      .       90- .        (  ),    ,      ,       ,    -. 

// 



15.02.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

        -  .        ,  ,      ,   ,   ,       ,   . 

,   -    (     ),  ,       .    ,    ,          ,      .   ,        . 

            .      ,         .    ,          ,     ,        2600    .    ,       . ,   . 

         +,    GLOBAL EDGE.      , ,       ,      -,      .          ,     .      .   . 

    , -, , ,   ,     GLOBAL EDGE,  , ,      . ,           ,    û       . 

,  ,          .  ,   ,       .      ,           ,         . 

    .     ,    .  ,           ,   - .           ,         .  ,    ,        . 



  4587  13  2008 .

13.02.2008

----------


## AristoS

* ?*


Ļ      (3, 2007 .)     ,     -   . ,      - ,    1898     II,         . 

   .              ,    .   54      ,  ,   ,   100 . . 

 ,                  .     ,        ,         17 ,         .            . 

,  ,     ,        ,   .
                 ,    .   ,   2006     *  ,    28%      . 

 -   ,         .        . 

      .        ,          . 

    :   -                 .     . 



***

----------


## AristoS

***



          ,      1000 .    .  ,    ,               *    (      ).           . 

       ,   ,           .       ,       ,   ,       .          . 

   ,   ,      ()  26  2002 .           .         ,    . 

 :      84000   .             .   ,    ,      .     948        198.   150          .  44-   . 

  ,         . , 1  2005    *   129 *  *      .        ,         .  ,        ,   ,        ,    2005    200  . 

        .     :     ,        ,    - .        ,      ,   .       .            

***

----------


## AristoS

***



   !    ,    .     , , ,     .          .         ,      ,   .                : 



 ,    

 , (       ): 

         ,           . 

       .    ,          :      ,    .      (    )      ,     . 

,     ,      .     ,        ,      .                        ,    (       )   . ,    ,      .            »,         . 

       .            ,         ,    .  ,             .    .  ,     ,    ,  -    ,    .       

 ,     .          .                . 

   95-98         ,              .         ,      .       ,      ,     .      . 

    :   , , ,    . ,   ,   , ,         ,       ,     ,   .       . 

          . -,     . 

     .   ,   ,       . ,         ,          .     ,          . 

-,               .       -    .       ,       ,      . ,      . 

          . 

***

----------


## AristoS

***



 ,-   : 

            ,       5     .     -        8 .     10  ,   ,      . 

,        .      .       .      ,  :     .     ,      . 

    ,   ,      ,   ,           ,       . 

      ,       - ,   ,       .       ,      ,   ,        . 

    .     ,      :   ,        ,    . 

***

----------


## AristoS

***



 ,      ,   : 

  ,         .       ,      ,      ,    . 

  ,     ,        , .             ,       . 

  -  ,    ,   ,      :  ( ,  ,     ,     )  . 

             ,        .   :               . 

       ,     ,        ,       .       ,     .        . 

      ,           .         ,    ,  . ,  ,           ,      . 

,            -,  -       .    .       ,          . 

         .         ,         . ,    .    ,       :   ,       .     ,            . 

     .     ,       .       ,       . 

,  ,    ,   .         .             .       .            ,            ,     . 

            .         .         - . 

***

----------


## AristoS

***



 ,  
 : 

      ,  ,        ,   .         . ,  33 (1)             .    ,  , ,    ,   . 

              -  .         ,    ,     . ,      ,       ,        - . 

           :       ,  . ,       ?        .    ,       ? 

                .  :      -.        -       N.       :   .   N       ()              .    .       .       

  225 (4)     .           ,     14 !  ,  ,      ,    .      ,          .       :      . 

  91        . ,      ,       ,      .          .  ,   ,          ,     . 

     ,        .         .    ,  ,    ,        . ,    ,         . 

***

----------


## AristoS

***



                     . 

            ,   .          ,             . 

      , , ,    ,  ,     .    ,        ,           . 

  ,        ,                    . 

            .     ,     : 

  100 . ,
   65 . ,
  64 . ,
-  60 . ,
    40 . . 

      ,       . ,             -             248509                        (  ,  ,  . ,  ,  -,  ,  ,  - ). 

       ,            40000    .      931 .
   ,  ,  20       2006            .        . 






14.02.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

         :     ,    ,    .     . 

            5 .    ,     ,         ,   .        ,    ʻ,            ,   2   9    .  ,      3    .  ,   ,        ,      4      3 . 
    ,   ,      ,       ,   ,    . 
    ,  ,   ,     :    ,     ,   ,      (,  ,   ,     )   .         . ,      34,5  ,       . 


         .   ,     ,    ,           .     -  :   ,  ,     ,          ,         .             . 


       2006           . ,             ,  ,  ,   15-        , ,   ().         . 


 ,        ,      .     . 







18.02.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


           . ,    ,    , , ,  , ,   ,    .  ,       .               ,        ,    . 

    ,    2006 , ,          ,     .        . 

            ,   :    , , ,   .  ,       :     ,  -     ,      . 

  ,  -    ,        .   :  - ,    . 



 - 9 (357)  3  2008 . 


03.03.2008

----------


## AristoS

*   ,   ,   * 


        :           .       .        ,            . 

     ,    84,5%     . ,   ,     83%   .   ? 

   ,  .           .             .  ,     5985  7087 , . . 84,5%.        ,   7000        . 

   1313       .   772 .   59%    ,     ,  .     ,   . 

         169 ,     ,   ,      .   ,      ? 

    12 :     ,            PricewaterhouseCoopers.         . 12   70 000         .     , ,   ,       .            .        ,    .    ,   . 

         3,3%  .         .     ? 

 ,      :   - ,          . 

  , , ,          . ,   .       .  ,   ,   .          .      , ,   . :   10      ,  10   ,      ?       : ,  ,      . 

   ,      -.             -      ?            . 

       ,       .          ,    -  .      ,    -  .     . 

            ,   ,     .      ? 

       .  ,        .  , -   ,      ,   .     ,     . 

        ?     , , ,  (     ). 

        ,     .          .          .      ,     .      ,       . -     ,    .    ,          ,   ,    .        . 

     ,          . ,        ,          .      . 

           ? 

 ,    ,    .     ,      ,   ,  .         ,       ,           . 

     ,   2007 .   ,        .        ? 

       ,     .             ,        .             ,     .   ,        .        ,     . 



  43 (2065)  11  2008 . 


11.03.2008

----------


## AristoS

*   ""  ,       - ""*


    -  -    ,      ,    ,       ,    ,    .    ,      20 ,   .          . 
             . 

■      , ,       .   ,      .        ,   ,    . 

   ,    .  ,   ,         . ,   ,       ,          .        - 20 ,     ,   .       ,      .          


■      - ,      ? 

   ,     ,     ,   ,      ,           .   ,    ,         .     ,        .      ,       .      -.           .       ,         .  . 


■   ? 


        ,    :      ,   .          .         ,       .    .  ,                .      .           . 


■        ,     .     .   ? 


                 .       ,       ,              .        .        .



■ ,            ? 

    ,     .     ,       .           . 


■  ,   -   ? -   ,      


   ,   ,              .          .    ,        ,    . 


■  - ,     ? 

 1917       .    ,    .      .       ,      .  . , ,       , .        .  , ,   .     . 


■  ,         2005-2006 ? 

    ,     ,  .  ,  2005-2006       ,          .         2003-2004 .     ,   . 


■     ,      ໅ 

   ,     ,        .  ,             .       ,          ,   . , , ,      ,      ,       .          .      , , ,    .    . 

■   ? 

       .    ,     .   ,        ,  ,    .     .     ,       .    ,       ,      ,     , ,  ,   ,   ,      ,  .      ,     .  ,       . ,   ,   .  ,         ,   .      ,       . 


■   ,         ? 


    ,  .  ,     ,     . 


■  ,     ,  ? 

 ,     .  . ,   ,    ,            . 

■           ,   ! 

,   ,     .   . ,        . 

■  ,         ,    ? 

   (         . .),  - ,        ,  . 


■     .       ?


                 .       . 

■    ,    ? 

                 . 


■     ? 

  -          .     (    ..),  -,  . ,    . 


■    ?


  ,  50%   .       - 10-15 %.    .         . ,       .    


■      ? 


.             .     ,  .              ,    -    . ,        .   ,     ,              . ,    ,    . 

■      ,       ,   ,      .    ? 


     .       .     ,   
 . ,     ,          .    .


■  ,      ?


 ,          -    .  ,    .    .  : , ,  .  ,            .   ,        . 


■ ,     ,   ? 

     ,    , ,   .      ,   ,   .    .  ,    ,   ,  .      . 


■   ,    ,        ? 


   .   -,    , ,    .       . 


■         ? 


          .       :  ,   ,  ,   .          .    ,   . 


■       ? 


 .          .      ,  ,    ,   .       
.     .


 __________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________ 








     .   1976 .   .  1998     .  1999-2000   -  -    (IMISP)       .  2003        .                 ,          .      - ,          -.  200      . .



ѻ  02  2008 .





11.03.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

 Ultra Electronics   ,          .       .      .   . Ultra              . 

  ,  Ultra        . ,   ,   . ,   ,   . 

     Ultra  :     25%      2007 .    $1 .      .   ,           ,        .       ,  . ,  Ultra, Sunrise  Nix,          ,       .  ,     Ultra      1%.     .      Ultra Electronics     ,    -      . 

          Ultra. ,        ,          .             .  , ,  60            2007 .        ,       :        ,           ,           . 

 2007 . Ultra             $1,5 .   ,         $11        Ultra      ().      ,           .     -      ,     . Ultra     .     ,     Ultra     . 

    ,   .        ?    Ultra  .      . ,         , Ultra  ,  ,        ,   .      ?      .      ,        .       . 




  2007 .        ,      Ultra    .          ,       ,         ,   ,        .            ,        ( ).  ,      Sunrise,   ,  Ultra    . 

   ,    ,        ,       ,       ,        .            IT-      ,     100  .            . 

 Ultra Electronics      .     :       .       Ȼ   ,   ,    $300 000.    Ultra   . ,       ,     :         . ,   ,  $10-12 .   Ultra, ,   .          Ultra       .   ,        ,     -   .      ,      ѻ. ,     -  . 

      ?       ,      ,    .      ,        .    ,  Ultra     .    .   ,   Ultra  ,        . 

 ,      ,        20 ,  5%    Ultra. , -,      ,  Verysell  OSC. -,           .   Ultra             . 

     Ultra ,       Trinity Logic  ,    ,     Trinity Logic           .   Marvel                   Ultra.       ,   ,   .          ,    .   Ultra         Merlion.       . 





          .  ,  Ultra       (    $10 ),          .            Ultra    .   .      -   :            2007 .  $53   $28 . 

 ?  ,      ,       , ,   Ultra .    Ultra    ,    ,         .       :       $70 .        .  , Ultra     1650  1000  , ,    700. 

      .    ?  Ultra     $40 .     .  -   .     .    Ultra        ,       Ultra.             .   Ultra   200 ,         . 

   ?   ,    ,   ,   .     -    ,      ,      . 

     Ultra        .   ,    Ultra,   ,      .     ,   ,  , Ultra    $45       . 

 Ultra ,     ,   ,   :    .       .   Ultra    .          ,     Trinity Logic.     Marvel  Merlion.  Ultra         Sunrise,      2007 .  20%.       ,   Sunrise,      Ultra                    . 

 , ,  ,  ,    ,   ,   Ultra.  ,           .        Ultra,     10%   .     ,    ,     Marvel.       .              ,  Ultra    .         .    ,    ,  Ultra               . 



$m 8 (98) 10  2008 . 


11.03.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

                                .   ,     ,    .  , ,         .    ,    . 

     - -         ()  ,      ,     ()  ,    '',        ...һ                ?     . ,       -   ''              ,       ,   .    ,      .      ,       .     49,9          .      ,   ,  100%      .    ,      17 .  .    , ,       ,    .     ,            ,         100 . ,    ,  -         ,    ,   . , ,      ,           ,          .     ,  .       : ,  ,      .   ,   ,  .      -   '  .      ,  .     .     ,  .  ,  ,  , ,    ,  .     ,       .   ,      .  1996     1000,       70.       ,  .   ,         ,     . 


         .          ,        .        .


  30 (3847)  26  2008 .



26.02.2008

----------


## AristoS

* 

*
 -  ,      ,       . 

       ,              ().  ,   2001         .  ,       .   , 26 ,  . 

      ()    2001 ,           .       ,             .          ,     . 

        .          ,       .   ,   2001          .           ,   .   ,             . 

 ,                 , ,   ,     .     -    ,     ,     2004    . 

   ,        .  ,       ,   -    (),                . 



   DAILYSTROY 


26.02.2008

----------


## AristoS

*  :  , * 

          .          ,     . 

                   ,         .     , ,   SOS,         ,   ,      . 

,          ,     .    ,      .      ,      ,            2  .    ,   ,    ..    ,                 . 

        .     ,                  '  ',  '',  '  ''   ''.      ,           .          ,    .     ,       .     . ,      ,        . 

 ,       ,   ,    ,    .  ,            ,        .          .     .   ,     -  .          ,         .  , .,                (         )        (     15  2005 ).         .        , ,  ,   ..         .         , 150.  ,          ,    ,    ,  .  ,   ,       ? 

    ,     14     800  ,      .        -            Wiltor International Llc  .        ,    ,     .    ,         ,   ,   , , ,  19  2004 ,       .     . 

           .     , ,  ,  27  2005 .               -,             (       ,    ).              ,           .  ,             (   ,  ,     ,     ).            -                      . 

   ?   ,           .      ?  ,        . , ,  ,   


. 




01.03.2008

----------


## AristoS

* :       * 


       ,            - 12 ,    REGNUM.         .  ,                ,        .     , ,  ,      ,   .       ,      ,    :       ,        , , ,      ,         .  ,             .      ,     .   ,  ,          .  ,   ,       :   1990-    ,   ,  ,  ,      ,          . 

  REGNUM ,   -    .  ,          :   ,  ,    .    :  ,  ,   .        ,    ,      .           .  , ,        .        .      ,       . ,   ,  . 

  ,     ,  .               ,                ,    .    ,    .    ,            .    ,      ,   ,    . 

   ,     ?     ,        :  ,  , ,    ,     ,         .       ,      ,   .    ,   . 





 REGNUM.

13.03.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


      .      ,    .        .        ,  ,       . 

     ,          .  -         .      ,       . ,   159 ()    ,     ,   /      ,        8 .   327 (    )     ,         .  ,   ,       10 .               20 . 

   -   ,     .     10  . 

   -     .  ,            . 

      ,     ,     ,   -. ,            ,     . 

           900  . ,    û     -   ,     10   . 

   ,     ,   ,   . 

          ,       ,    .       -    ,     , , PR,      -   . 

      ,       .       .  ,          ,   ,     .       . 

     ,              .        ,     ,   .      ,          ,        . 

          ,    .      .  ,    ,   ,    .  ,            ,  ,     .        ,        .      ,  ,      .            .      ,     . 

  ,           .   , ,         ,       . 





  4612  14  2008 . 


14.03.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


    ,             ,   . 


  (        )   ,   2006 .      ,        .           ().           13    . 

    ,    ,             .    .    . 

19           ,   .     .  ,    , -  . ,      . 

  ,      . 

     .     .




   50 (2616)  21  2008 . 


21.03.2008

----------


## AristoS

*       " " * 

    ()                -. 

   - , 6  2008           ,          .       ,     . 

          . 

,  ,   ,         .   2005      . 



 . 


12.03.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

  -        , ,     . 

  ,     ,    MIPIM-2008  ,    . 

  -   555 ,   69 . ,    -,         ,  ,    .      . 

 ,            ,     ,     . 

  ,             ̻,      ,     .         2007     ̻. 

   ,        . 





. 


20.03.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

            .  , ,       .          ,       .   ,           ,   .       ,       . 

         .    ,    ,     , ,      .     :   ,       ,     .     ,        .   ,      .     ,         .           ,      . 

   -,     ,    .        21 ,         .       ,   -,         . -,    21    ,     .           . 

    .      ,     . ,   ,     .      ,          . 

   ,    ,      .             .    ,     ,     :  ,   ,    ,  ,     .       .    ,           ,     - ,    .       ,       .    ,                 . 





  38 (3855)  07  2008 .

07.03.2008

----------


## AristoS

*  , * 

 2007        .   
      .       ,   ,    ,    .                   . 


 .        ,      ,    ,   .  ,       Wema Holding GmbH,   2005   ,     ǻ.    ,                . 

,      .      .     , ,   ,      . 

         Blomstra ehf,   2006  80%   ѻ.      .  ѻ     ,     ,       .      .          .      ,         . ,   ,    ,    , ,           . 

     .        һ,    -   .    ,       һ,   ,  65%           .         .       .     . 

         ,      .   ,  37%-  ,             63% . 

   ,        ,         ,     . ,  -    ,   ,   .   . 

       ,                .       .      ,   . ,         . 

        2007 .                   .     .          ,  ,  ,    . 
                .             . 

: 
 2007       368 .  220     .        . 109          . 





. 


05.03.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

       ,     ,             . 

  ,    һ (  KIA)          . 

    -     .       ,     ,       һ,  65%           . 

  - , 18  2008       (    -)     һ           16 .   ,    ,            ,        һ.   ,  ,       .  ,   ,             .            .       ,         . 

     ,             .  2007   300    , 109          ,     . 

,   .   ,         . ,              . 

   -     ,          ,          .  , ,      . ,           . 

,   ,        ,     .  ,  ,  , ,      . 

     ,          .            10-20       ,     . 

, ,       200-300  .         . ,    ,     ,          .  ,      . ,    ,          .        ,      .

:  һ       1994 .   2003       KIA Motors.   -   -   ǻ.       LADA  -   30%.  2003  -      General Motors. 





. 


25.03.2008

----------


## AristoS

*" "  * 


              .   ,        -. 

 ,      ,  -:      90-,    ,  - ,         - ,      . 

      . 22         40  -     . 

        .            .      .      .              .      .      ,             . 

         .      -         . 

     ,    .                  .  ,         ( 210  ).   . 

     ,        ,      .         .        . 

       ,    ,  : 
        . 

 ,       -         90- .      20 . 

  ,      ,         ,   .     ,   .        (   )   .     ,  ,   .           . 

  ,         ,              . 

    ,   ,      .                .     82         . 

     :      ,         .       .           62  . 

       99/1    .   ,     , .    I :    ,  ,  ,    . 
    ,      ,     ,   .    2    2   ,         4   . 

         :      ,      . -           . 

      ,     ,      ,      .             .      .            .   ,     . 

      - .   ,   ,    , ,   ,    .   C ,    ,  ,      .       . 

       .   ,      . 






25.03.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

         .    ,     -  -   .       , ,  ,       ,  . 

    ,         -    ,   .  ,              . 

   .          ,          -  ,    .    ,    - ,   . 







26.03.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

   -              2007 .   ,   -       42,9%   ,     2007    2,5%    2006 . 

    ,   ,         .    ,        .    ,    .   ,  ,     .  4 . 159   ( ,        )    .  , ,   ,   ,     . 



 Advisers

03.04.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


-, ,          ,    ,     ,       . 

-,  ,   ,        ,   ,     ,      . 

-,  ,     15  ,  10         ,          . 


        : 

-,           ,   ,         .       ,      ,  . 


-,   ,              .         ,            .


-,         .    ,          ,        .  ,        ,   ,   BOCA (   ),        (     ).         . 


   ,       .              .  ,    ,       .               .                ,      () ,       .
      (       )        .  ,  ,         .          ,    .


,        .    ,               .         . -            , - -   .       .


 ,  -              .      .




   13 (291)  07  2008.

----------


## AristoS

** 


          ,       .       .          ,   .,    ,  24    . 

        ,      ,     . 

  .,       ,  ,      .      ,        . 

   ,       ,     -      .          ,   .. 

                 ,          . 

      ,    ,        . 

         ,       ,   .. 

       ,       . 

       ,   .. 

   ,    ,   .,    ,   . 

        :   28 ,   ,           ,   .. 

      . 

   ,    ,   ,  ,   .. 

  ,       2007   40         ,         . 

        .        ,   ,   .. 

        . 

     ,                ,               ,            ,        ,     ,   .. 

         . 

   :           .     .      ,          ,   .. 

       ,              ,     . 

      1992    ,       .  2006   ,   ,   .      ,   .. 

  ,   ,      $200  700 ,          ,   . 

        ,   .. 

  ,       . 

   ,    ,      4 . ,   .. 

 ,     ,    ,      . 






24.03.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

    (  ),   (  )    ( )         ,     ,  Bigness.Ru 

           ,   .       ,    .                   . 



www.newsinfo.ru

24.03.2008

----------


## AristoS

*20  * 

   ,               (        ,  () ,  ()   )         , ,  ,      . ,     ,  ,       ,    ,       12,   20. 

,       - ,          ,    .           ,   .    ,  ,   . 

             ,         .      ,   -   .      ,       ,   ,    .     ,       . 

 ,        ,      .       - ,    .  ,    :           ,    .  ,        . 

       ,                .     ,          ,     ,      .         :              ,  . 

         ,        ,      ,        . 



  53 (2075)  25  2008 . 




25.03.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

     ,    ,        .           .          .      14  2007 . 

 ,   , ,   ,       ()  .     :    . 

        ,      .    ,       .          . 

  ,  2007 .     608,7  . 

  2007 .       ( )   Ultra              ().        , Ultra ,      . 

        ,     .        ,        ,     . 

                80 000 .  0,5  .,     .      ,             . 

        ,   .      -  .         ,     . 

      ,       . 



  54 (2076)  26  2008 . 


26.03.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

      ,       ,          ,  .   . 

         .        - ,   .           ,      .   ,              ,          ,     .           ,   .      ,       . ,     ,           .      ,      . 

    ,     .    ,      ()    .  2002             .   ,         .            ,       .           3       100    .   ,    ,     ,  .       ,        .     .   ,       :   ,  ,     ,  .        3   250  .          ,  :  ,  .      . 

     ,      .       .   ,               ,          .          ,          ,   .    ,      .      , -    ,   ,       . 

  ,        .        ,              .    .   ,     ?             ,         ,    ,      .               . 

,        .  ,      ,    ,              .     ,    .    ,     ,    -,   .           ,       ,     .   ,     .  ,     ,  -      ,     ,     .       ,            .        ,   ,      80-90     . 

           ,       ,   .      :     ,    .     ,    .  -   ,      .        ,   .  ,    ,    ,    .     ,     .   , 90         .           ,       . 



   4630  4  2008 . 




04.04.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

           ,         1992       .                ,      15      . ,          90-,     ,         ,   . 

 ,                  . ,         ,      1992     .    11,8     100   .            .  2002         ,            .         ,    (      ڻ  ).  ,         ,          700 . . 

            ,    .  ,            ,              (),    ,  ,      . 

                   .        ,          .    ,            ,      10-15       .               ,      . ,   ,  2005         ,          .               ,              ,-   .       ,       . 

,        ,                     -                          ,      .  ,            . ,        90-    ,                . 




 59 (3876)  09  2008. 


09.04.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


  ,          :              ,             ,    . 

     ,              ,         . 

         (        2005 ),     ,     2006-2008 .     ,  -     ,    . 

                        .                 .     ,   ,            . 

,                              ,         1992       .






   10  2008. 


10.04.2008

----------


## AristoS

*  ! (   169    )*

          . 169  .           ,        .        . ,             ,       . 

        ,    . 169  .            ,    . 


      ,            


        ,     ,     .       . 


    ,            ,        ,      .      ,        . 


,     ,               6   .     . 

  , 7               .     ,     480 . ,       PricewaterhouseCoopers.      . 


  -    ,             . 

 ,       ,           ,     . ,  ,        .      . 169     ,   . 



      -  ,                 . 169     . 


  ,    . 169        ,          ,    ,  ,   .        , . 169             . 


 ,          . 169      ,       ,   ,     . 


  ,         :  , ,    .. 


      ,             . 169  ,               ,  . 


  ,    ,          ,   . 


 ,   . 169            . 



   ,                               , ,     ,      ,      . 

         . 


  ,          . 169    ,        .         .   ,             .  , ,     ,   . 





www.zahvat.ru  10  2008. 


10.04.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

             ,          . 

   ,   ,     19            ,                             .                   . 

    ,  ,     ,           ,       .                . 

 ,       ,      .      .                   . 



. 


09.04.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


    .      ,        ,         ,    . 

        : ,    .     ,    ;    .   ,       ,  ,   .    ,   . 

     .   :   10-15% ,     ,        , ,  .   :                  .   :       ,        .   :        ,     . 



.



04.04.2008

----------


## AristoS

* - * 

  -           .            ,      .     ,      .      ,    . 

   ?      :        , ,   . ,  ,   .    ,            .   , ,  ,    ,   .  , ,     ,    : !     , ,    :  .  , -. 

    ,       ,  ,  .        ,    .                 ,      . 

 ,  ,          ,   . ,        .  , , ,         .    ,   ,  ,  ,     ,     . ,     . 

            .      ,        ,               .   ,       ,     :           . 



  14 (616)  31  2008 .



31.03.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


       ()          (   ).       ,  ,       ,          . 

   ,   ,   ,     :         ,       λ.            ,     ,   ,     . 

   ,   .  2005 .     $260 000       ,   ,      :     ,      $260 000,    . 

           ,  ,   ,      ,   .       ,  :     ,       . 

 ,       . 



  56 (2078)  28  2008 . 


28.03.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

                   : 

,      .     :    ()        ,       ,     .    ,       ,    .      ,     ,     .           .    ,   ,       , , ,       ,       .          .      ,      :      .   ,    ,    ,               .          ,       ,       ,     ,        , , ,        .     ,   -  ,       ,          .  ,        ,    ,    .     .   ,       .     .      : -       :   ,   : .     ,   ,   ,       . ,  ,          ,      .






    09  2008. 


08.04.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

    ,    ,       .     40    .        $200 . 

      ,      100 .        ,      ,    ,      .   ,            -     . 

         ,     . ,     ,      Kempinski  ,       . 

         . 





    11 -  240 . 2. 

    ,  ڻ,   ,  -. 

  2007 .       1  ,    . 





   64 (2630)  10  2008.



10.04.2008

----------


## AristoS

*     ?*

     ,       ,    9    11  2003   93  2007 .        .         ,    ,     .   

    ,   :        ,   ,       .   ,      200   ,    . 

       ,        .   ,           ,   ,        . 

      ,        ,   , ,   ,     ,     . 

   ,      ,  9          ,  ,  -      (). 

    ?    ,    ,  ,         ,    ?     REGIONS.RU/         . 

         .   ,               . 


     ,    ,          ,         ,          . 

               ,     ,   . 

   ,   ,            . 

             .       ,           ,     ,   .        ,          :  ? !     !,      . 

            ,         ,          . 

    ,     ,        ,   . 

,         ,  , ,  ,            .   ,      : , -  -       .  ,   ,            . 

         .     ,    ,    . 


    ,           ,           ,     . 

   ,   ,         ,         .       ,   .    ,             ,   . 

 ,         ,   , .   ,   ,           ,   ,   .     . 

     ,     .    ,      .       ,      .    ,   ,    . 





regions.ru  16  2008. 


16.04.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

 ,  ,     ,   ,         .  ,        ,           .                . 



 - 

               :           ,   .   ,   ,     ,      .                . 

   ,      ,            .      .      ,             . ,          ,        . 

           ,             .                .     (         )           . 

,       ,      . ,      ,  ,    ,        .  ,    ,         :  ,            ,  . 





         ?     . ,                 .  :             ,       .  ,              ,     ,     . 

       -         .           ,               .             ,          . ,   ,         .       . 

        ,      ,  -  -:       ,    .  ,            -   . 





           ,   .              ,              . ,                  ,        .   ,      , ,    (     )  ,          .             ,        ,        . 

 , ,    ,      ,    ,        .    ,  ,           ,   ,    ,    .   ,            ,     .  ,      ,     ,       . 



 ! 

       ,    ,   .               ,    ,          ,     .           ,           . 

     .        ,    . -,          . -,  ,     ,       ,         .          . 






buhnews.ru  16  2008. 


16.04.2008

----------


## AristoS

* -  !*

  ,         *      *          3  5        1 * .         15 ,     5     .         *   *         3  7 ,   *   2  5 ,      *,        5  10 . 


  ,  *  Tax Consulting U.K.: 

               .     ,  *     *   *     *   .    *      .
     *  ,  * 

 ,   *    * (    ).  ,    *   *   , *  ,      .        ,      *  .       *    *   *,      .






-  16  2008. 


16.04.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


      ( 13  2007 .)   2008 .           .                     .          .      .        ,  ,    .   ,       . 



      .  PPF Investments  ,      ,     .        (      ,  ),      .    .    , PPF    ( )  . 

       ,    .            (. ).     ,        ,        Cliff  .  , ,    ,   ,        .   ,       :    , ,     ,         . 

      .            ,    ,   ,   .        ,       ,        . 

 ,       ,    -    .  ,          ,          ,     ,       .     .     ,                ,   . 





 70 (2092)  17  2008.




17.04.2008

----------


## AristoS

*-!*

           ,  , , , , ,   ,  ,  ,        .        ,    ,    , ,  ,    . 

   ,       .  , ,  ,    .             .        -  (     ),    ,           ,  ,        . 

 ,          ,     ,    ,   .    ,    ,   .             . 

         ,  :    ,     ,        1905 .           ,  ,           .    ,             ,        ,                . 

                     ,    1993 .   ,      ,      .           ,   ,     ,            . 

          (        )     ,   ,    30- .            . 

 ,    ,   :        14%  ,   .        ,    .             . 

   - ,       .   .    ()       ,   ,   ,   .    ,              ,    ,  ,  ,   -. 

  л   .      ,    .    ,       , ,   ,       ,        .      ,     .  ? 

 ,  ,         .                     ,  -    ,  . 

      , , ,       .  ,       ,              ,    ,          .   ,  ,      ,    .          .  ,  , ?        ,   , ,   ,  ,   ,         ,     .     ,      . 

          ,           .  ,                .  ,           ,     ,        ,         ,         ,   ,     :            ,  ,       . 

  ,         ,      ,         -  . ,            .   ,            (   ):                      .    25 . 

,   ,       ,   ,   ,        ,         . 







  17  2008. 


17.04.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


            : , , ,        -.       ,  , . 
  ,           ,   ,    . 
    . -           ,  ,          .     -  ,    , -          .   ,   ,    ,        ,    . 
         ,  ,                  .              .  ,   ,         .  ,          .        -    ,    ,    ,      . -.   ,     ,         .       ,   ,      .             ,  .  ,      ,   .






-  17  2008. 


17.04.2008

----------


## AristoS

*      ""  - * 


 21       ,       .       ,   - ,    ,     .         . 

   ,     ,     ,      ,   .              ,    ,         . 

  ,     , ,                 2003 ,             . 

          ,        .       ,         ,   . 

 ,                .            . 

      ,       , , , ,       .        ,          ,    ,  ,    . 

  ,   ,      ,   . ,   ,     ,  ,    ()    . 

 ,          , ,   ,   ,   . 

:  20%     - 

  ,              (  -),     15-20 . 

  ,        20%       . 

  ,              ,  . 

 ,        ,      .   ,         ,                .      :  ,   . 

  ,            ,    . 

     ,              ,    . 

 , ,        ,       ,      . 

   ,    ,           ,      ,      ,    ,   . 

        27  .      800  .        15-20%. 

:           

     ,             . ,        -      15 . 

,         .     ,   ,    ,         ,    . 

  ,                ,       .          .             . 

   ,                . 

,        ,        - ,                 .         ,     ,      .      ,    ,   . 

   ,   ,  ,    ,   -  ,          . 

       ,          .            ,        500       . 

           10  , ,   ,        ,     .






   21  2008. 


21.04.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

     ( 10 . 2)    4,5 . 2  . , 43,     $3,5 , ϻ   (. 029/08, www.dpgazeta.ru).         .       (67%)    (33%).  2006 .       0,5  .      .     :       2002 . 

   ,    .         ,       .          .         ,         .       24 . 

     .          .  ?   ,      .   ,    . 





 300            -    2007 . 

  ,  ϻ 19  2007 .      .






   66 (2632)  14  2008. 


14.04.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

14 .                 .                       ,       -. 

  ,                 ,  ,   ,           .   ,         . 

 , ,   ,     ,     ,        .       ,    .        ,   ,    -          ,   -     . 

      ,     ,         .          ,   ,   ,   ,   .        . 

             .    ,    ,   . 

          .     . 

,    ,  ,       ,   2003         ,       ,    117  379  . 

  ,           ,    , ,             ,                -       ,     ,              ,          . 

,   ,                   .      -          ,               . 

,   ,     , ,    ,         . ,      ,    2004    .   ,     ,       .    2004     ,     , ,  .        .







15.04.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

      .        .          ,                 ,          .     ,           ,    . 


-               .           .     ,      ,   ,      ,   ,  . 
          ,       ,                 . 
   2003-2004           ,        .       ,       .      ,  .  ,          ,       .   2003            -  (    2000      ).                  ,    .                     ,      . 
 ,   ,                    117  379  .         .        ,   -        ,     .      ,         . 
   ,        .      2004 ,               .       . 
  ,      ,             ,      ,       .    ,         ,    ,             .   -        .   ,            . 


  ,  2004      ,            .    ,              ,   ,    .         .        ,          .  ,           .    ,       -      .   ,   ,       300  . 
  2004               ,       . 28  2004             . 
                 ,         . 2  2004          ,    10  . ,   :              ,        .  ,     ,     ,      .    ,   . ,       ,         ,    ,      ,      . 







  28  21  2008. 


21.04.2008

----------


## AristoS

* ,           * 


        .        .  - ,  .  :   .    .     ,        .
           . 

 -,       ,       ,     -       ,      ,       .
       :   ,      . 

1.         15 (  ,   ,            . -.),      .       1      (         ,   ,      ).
   .      ,    1000 ..     ,      . 


2.        .   15001 (       )   15002 (      ,  ). 


       .  ,               . , ,      .       (. . 1),    .  ,   -    ,       . 


3.    SIM-   ,             .        .    . 2    ,     .         .
      ,           ,             .      ,  -     , ,  .
       ,      ,    .       ,         . 


4.   15,  ,  2 :
)            . 4 . 2 . 23  ,       ,       ,        -  ;
)    ,    .
      ,       . ,        ,        .         ,    . 


5. ,     ,      .       .
   ,              ,       .        .  ,              .  ,                ,      .             (),        .       ,   ,                . 



,     ,          ,   ,      . 


 :        ? ,          ,         . 

 :           ,            .            .      .           . ! 


  ʻ  15 (293)  21  2008 .

----------


## AristoS

** 

       ,          (,  ,   . .),       .            (),  ,    . 

      ,    ,      .   ,  ,      . 

,        : ,    ,        ,     :    ,    . .






   72 (2638)  22  2008. 


22.04.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

    ,     ,        ,   .   ,         . 

 , ,        .    ,        .  ,           . 

    .    ,     ,           -.         1990-  .   ,     - .       . 

         .      :      ,    . . 



          2006 .       ͻ.         ,      .     ,    ͻ. 

 ͻ  2006 .     . 







   72 (2638)  22  2008. 


22.04.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

   -                 . 

        ,  ,        .        ,              . 2, .1. 





   23  2008. 


23.04.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


       ,    ,        ().       (),      () . 



         2007 .      2008 . 

    ,    ,             . 

       (), ,       ()  . 



        ,   ,    ,   .   ,         .        ,    ,    ,     ,   ,              . 

   ,                 .         -. 



   ,             .        .        ,   ,     .           .   ,         .        . 



       ,       ( ,  )  ,           ,               . 

      ,       !    .               ,     ,       . 

          ,  ,    ,      . 

      ,      ! 

 ,    







   ,   , ,     

l      





,         ,  ,     . 

-          . 

:   





5  l   ,      2006 .    ,  . .  . 

:  

        ,          . 

          ,  .






   72 (2638)  22  2008. 


22.04.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

                  ,    . 
               .     ,           . 
      ,           ,         ,     .                  ,          . 
  ,    ,      ,         . 
          ,                . 


www.zahvat.ru  25  2008 . 

25.04.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

     ,          . 


   ,     ,      .  ,  ,     .      ,          . 


      .    ,      .   ,                    .           .    ,   ,    . 



-  28  2008.



28.04.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

  BN.RU,   ,          ,        .  ,          ,  . 

 ,           . 

      ,  2007   86,8    ,   38,5 % ,   2006 .         . 

   ,     ,       ,    .    60 ,   ,   2006 .      ,    .            .         . 

 37,5                 8   . 

    2 000 %  

,   .  ,              . ,    ,               .  2007   300    , 109          ,    . 

-    ,        . ,              . 

   -     ,          ,          .  , ,      . ,           . 

,   ,        ,     .  ,  ,  , ,      . 

     ,          .            10-20       ,     . 

, ,       200-300  .         . 

,    ,   ,          . www.zahvat.ru 

www.zahvat.ru.   28  2008 . 


29.04.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

   8 ,        ,  ,    .         . 

  ,  ,        .    ,  ,   -       . 

           .      .   ,      ,             .      : c        .              ,    . 

     ,        . ,       .          ()  :     ,         .         10   .        ,      ,  . 

       ,   ,     . 

     ,        ,   .    ,         .    ,     -   (    ). 

    ,  :     ,        . 



  88 (2110)  16  2008 .





16.05.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 



    90- :         .        .       ,      ,       . 

          ,                   .             ,    2007         .    .         ,      ,  ,     90- .            ,       .         ,      ,  ,   . 



 90-     :    -      . ,                 .  2006        ,            .              2006-.            .         ,      .   2006       -24  .    2007              . , 24                 .    . ,   ,    :        .     -  ,      ,     . ,            - ,        .           ,   Spiegel     ,                      ,          .    $650 . 
   90-      .     ̻    -     -   2008 .     .         50% .   ,       100 000   140     .      3   100  .     ,    ,  ,   ,     , .   ,  -       15 ,       .      ,       7%  14%      .   ,  2006  2007    ,      ,        .     ,          300% .    5 000 ,        100  . 
       .  2004  2005        . -      ,          ,   .       ,   ,     ,        .       .  ,             .           100 000 .

----------


## AristoS

,      ,     ,      90-,  ,      .      ,      .         ,   .           ,     .          ,       ,   .     90-   2000-    ,        .                 ,         :  ,     ( ).    ,           - .            . 
         .  2005 -   ,         ,   ,   100 .     , ,   ,   .     ,  51%       .
     Tax Consulting U. K.  ,        -  : $150 000     , $200 000   , $10 000       ...      .     , ,    ,       ,   .   ,          :        ,  ,   ,     .      ,     .  ,            . 



              ,       . ,   .  2007         20  .  ,          .             .           .            . 
  ,        .    2008                  2005  2006    49,5  .     ,   -   . 
   ,      .         ()  ,     .                 ,   .   ,         ,   ,   ,  .   ,             ,       ,       .         -
  . 
,          , ,    ,       .       . ,   2008     Hermitage Capital Management    ,                 .                   ( 100%   ).    Hermitage Capital Management   -Ȼ   ,          .
      ,     90-,         .               ,     90-        ,    ,  ,  .    ,         (),    ,      .      :   - ,  ,    ,    ..    ,    ,   .    ,  ,    ,          ,    ,   ,    ,   . ,      ,    ,    ,       ?    ,       -  ,           ,       ,   . 
               .        ,          .   ,  ,  ,  ,          , ,  ,    IT-.  ,    ,  ,    .  , ,     ,    .

----------


## AristoS

,        ,       ,     .            .   ,     ,   ,      ,       $10 .       10  15   ,        ,   .  ,    ,  100  ,    ,   -  .    -      - , ,  ,       .             .         . ,      ,          ,    .               .                           ,    .         .                     .    . 



    -   .   ,    90-  .     ,    .   ,         ,    ,   ,       ,   .   ,  ,          . , ,     ,    - ,  -.     ,    ,    ..,     ,   .  ,       ,     .  ,      ,    .  ,           ,     90- .  ,   ,    :     ,      ,       . 


   Swiss Realty Grou
p        :  ,        .          ,             -    ,      ,       .            .       ,        .   -,         ,     ,    , , ,      .  ,          ,  ,      ,     M&A.       ,    .        .   ,     ,         .             ,   .   ,               ,     .     ,    .     ,              . 



          .    ,              .    ,         ,     .             . ,         ,   ,          ,   .              IR-.       .           .       ,   . 
  ,              .          $5   10   ,   , , ,     .        $50   100     ,     -,         .        -   . ,            ,        .        . ,    2008         $23       14-    .        ,     2008 ,                    , ,   2008      ,    ,      (CEMI-EHESS).  ,             .                   .       .           ,  ,     ,          . 






 509  28  2008. 


28.04.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

   4        ,   .      ,           .           . 

     2006   ,        . 

      . 

 ,           ,    :   2006-        384        -.   2008      87      . 

,      -  ,   - ,           .                 . 

           .          . 

,  ,          -   (     -  -    ). 60%             .       -  () .     .            . .             .. 

       . 

 ,  -         .  ,      ,                   . ,    -            (11000  )   . 

           7    . 

    .Ru ,        (        )      .               .        ,     :       ,      .         .          ,             ,       . 

   -   :              .     ,       .       ,     . 

   ,          . 

,    -     ,        .       .   ,         .   , ,   ,           ,          . www.zahvat.ru 





www.zahvat.ru.  30  2008 . 


30.04.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

      ,        ,             - . 

                ,    . 

  ,           . 



  07  2008.



07.05.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 



             .         -,          . ,  ,          .      ,      . 


    ,     ,              . 

 2007                 ()   .      -,  ,  ,     . 
    ,   ,    ,    .       ,         ,  ,    .    ,        ,  ,   ,     ( ,         ).          ,        :       .     . 

        2007 .                    ,              .    ,     ,  ,     ,      . 

       ( ,   ),   .   ,        ,       :        ,      .       ,  ,   ,   ,       ,    ,      .  :      .        ,        . , ,    ,       . 

     :          (    2007 .)          .  ,           ,            .    ,       ,        .  , ,   ,  .   -    ,     ,    . 

21  2008        ,                 .       ,          . 

      (  ,    ). 


 . 21.03.2008 . 

   ,  . 
  :    , .    ,   . 

:    ? 
:    ,        . <>   ,      15-  . 
:  ,  15-   .   ,   . <> 
:         . 
:    . 
:      .  ,    
:  - ,   .  . <> 
:      ,    ,      . 
:    . 
:     ? 
:    .      ,     .    ,  . <> 
:      .   . 
:      .        .  ,    ,       . <>  ,        -    ,      ,    .     .         . <> 

          -  : .  , 19,      . 

:  -  -  . 
:     . 
:   . 
:     .  (.  .)    . 
:      ? 
:  ,     . -,   .         .     ,    .      !       .           :  !   ! !  ,  !   - ! ,  !  : ,     .   ,       . 
:  . 
:       :       ,     , .   ,          .     . 
:  . 
:        ,   .     . <> 
:  -    ?      ? 
:  . 
:   ? 
:      180 . ,  ,    .  ,  . 
:  -  :    . 
:       ,    . <> 
:   -:      ? 
:      ,    ,      .        ,       . <>       .  ,   .   , ,         .    .   !   :   ,    ,    ,    ,    -,  .     (.)     .      . 
:  ,  .    :     - ,   ,   , ,   ,  ? 
:  ,   ,     . <> 

     ,      ,    .    :                 ,  ㅻ.  ,           ,       . ,         ,

----------


## AristoS

,    
 . 1.04.2008 . 

, ,           .      . 

:    :    , . <> 
:     ,   - ,   .   ,   ,  .    .         
:  . 
:   ,   .   ,  , .      ,  .    ? <>       ,    . <>    ,       ? -    ,   ,    .    ?   ?    ? 
:  , -, ,  . 
:    .   - ,   ,   .    . <> 
:      ? 
:   ,   .    - . 
:    .     :     .     :   15      ? 
:  ,   :      .  ,  .     . 
:  .      ? 
:    ? 
:  ,    ,    ,  .   . 
:      30  . 
:   ? ,   ?  ,   ? 
:   ,  . 
:    50  50. ,     ? 
:    ,     ,     . 
:  ,      ? 
:      .    . 
:    ? 
:  , ,    .   ,  .       . 
:      - ? 
:       ,  ,     . <> 
:    ?  -? 
:  .    ,  . 
:     ? 
:  . 
:         ? 
:     ,   .   .  (   .)    .   .   . <>  :  ,   .  -     .   .         ,   (     1 .  .  .),     .      ,      
:      :    ? (   .  .) 
:    80. <> 
:  , :     100  .      ,  . 
:   ?      ?     ? 
:         
:        ,     .     .     ,       .  ,    .    (.)      .      , ,  .  ! 
:   . 
:       :  ?   !  -. 
:  ,       ,  
:        . <> 
:     :      ? 
:   .     
:    -? - ? 
:       .  ,     
:       . 
:    . 
:       . 
:  . <> 

(     . ,  ,         ,     .) 

:  ,    .     :   ,   
:  . 
:       ? 
:     .     . 
:  ,   ,    .      . <> ,    ,      . 
:  ,   .     .         ,      . 
:        ? 
:   .   ,    . , ,      (.)   :       .   ,       .    :    ,    .   . <> 

, ,    :     ,      ,      ,    . ,   ,      ,  . 

       - , ,  , .  ,    . ,            . 

  ,      .    ,       ,        (    ).

----------


## AristoS

,  
 . 2.04.2008 . 

      ,  .          100      . 

:    .   ,   . 
:       :  ? 
:  ,  .   . 
:        . 
:     . 
:   ,    :     5  6  .   :  .    - 
:      1,5  2  .    . ,     ,     .        .      ,     .   ,     ,        ,  15- , .    ,   . 
:   -,  ? 
:  ,   ,           
:     15-       ?.. 
:     ,      .    ,    ,   .       .  ,   .       .   :   ,   .       .    ,  : ,  5  6   !    , ! 
:    ,   15-      . 
:  -,     . ,  ,  ,  .   ,        ,     .   -    .    .    !,   ,   . <>      .      . 
:     ? 
:    .     . 
:   , 19? 
:  . <>     ?  - .    ?..           .  ,  ,  : ,    .    .     ,  .    , !.       !  ,    . 
:   . 
:        .      ? 
:  .  ? 
:  .     :  ,     (.  .). 
:   ? 
:  .  ? (.  .) 
:     ( .  .) , ,  . 
:    , , . 
:         , ,    
:    ,   -? ( .  .)     ? 
:  , .   . 
:  ? 
:  , . 
:     ? 
:       ? 
(   .) 

            15.      -  ,    ,       .      ,          .          . ,    !,        .     ,     .             . ,     . 

* 
 ѻ    ,              .                .  ,          ,  . 

 ,         :  ,    ,  .   ,    . 








   17 (295)  12  2008.

12.05.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

          . 

         .   ,     ,          . 

              ,      ,    . 

   ,   ,  .   ,        .       . ,       1   ,    .       5,5   . 

        . 

     30  ,    .        ,       ,    . 

      , ,   ,    ,    .            ,         ,    .      200  . 

         ,         . 

             80  ,            ,        . 

               .     ,   ,    , , ,  ,   -    . 

         ,    .    ,    -   .             ,       . 

     ,  ,           . 

  ,            ,    . 

  ,    ,  ,            . 





  4661  16  2008 . 


16.05.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

       ,     ,      .   ,        .           ,      ,              . 

     ,           -    ,              . 

 ,        ,  Ļ: 

    ..      ,   ,     3,     ( ),     3,      (. , . 34, . ),         ,    -    .  ,       3,        .      .        .            . 

  ,           . 

       ,       -,     , 34.      -. 

 ,          ,        .     (   2005 ),     ,      .    2006 .   ,    3         ,           . 

  6  2006 .         ,            . .     ,       .              ,     3    . 

       31.01.2008 .      -  3 ..  ,  16  2006 .              ,        ,            

       (,   ),         3,    .         ,      .        ,   ,     . 

  ,        .      ,           .   ,    . 

   ,   .     




 Ļ  21  2008. 




21.05.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

20 ,  18:00       , 41     ,   ,    ,     ,     ,     . 

              ,   . 

          ,      . 

,          ,     ,    31  2008 .      . 

             ,       ,     ,          . 

    ,       ,           . 

          л,       . 

  ,          .  ,     8     ,     . 



   21  2008. 


21.05.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

       2000- .          -     ,     ().    ,          ,        . 

   ,         . -,   ,    :    ,  ,      . -,     ,      .     ,       1992  1993 ,    3%       ,          . -,      ,   1917 . -,     . -,         ,       ,       ,  ,     .  ,   ,          . 
           ,       ,    ,     .  ,    ,   ,       .        ,         ,  ,   .     ,          .  ,  ,       .           .

      - ,       .  ,           - .   ,         .          .   2004                8      .   ,      .   ,           1,7          .  2006                .     :      .          100-  .
        -,     ,        .          .  2005    -,     ,       .       .        75% ,    11,67%.            ,   .      .  ,                .  ,         Myron Trade,                .   2006  Myron Trade        .    ,      .

  ,      -     , ,     .           ,       .       ,      ,      .        ,     ,     ,         .                ().     ,    ,       ,   7%  ,   . 
 2005   Synttech   10%           .                            ,     ,    ,   .     ,      ,     ,     .            ,  ,   2004        2,582  .                        ,  ,       ,      .       , ,   ,  ,      ,      .
        ,           ,      .   22  2005          ,    .      .

----------


## AristoS

2008          ,                      .  ,   ,   ,     .   ,       ,    -,    ,      .
        ,      .          , ,        .   ,    ,    ,    ,                  ,           .    ,       ,   .

      ,         .     ,     ,   ,        .  ,      ,           ,  , .           .      ,   ,            ,    .         ,        ,          .  ,  ,  ,            , ,  ,    IT-.  ,    ,  ,    ,   .
    ,   ,      .          ,     .       ,   ,     .         ,          ,        ,        ,    -,   ,    ,   ,   . 
 ,    ,     ,     , ,  ,        ,  ,      ,     ,   ,   . 
   ,                 ,            .           ,    . , ,    ,  20  30 ,   ,   .      ,          , ,   ,  ,    . 






 513  26  2008 . 


26.05.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


, 19 ,      ,      .       .  ,        ,            . 






 Advisers  19  2008. 


19.05.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


      ()         . 16       ,                  ,         . 

,                .                         .             .                 ,                . 

   ,             .       ,   -            .              ,    . 

      ,        .             . 

,    ,               .        ,     ,        ,         ,   ,   ,         . 




  20  2008.



20.05.2008

----------


## AristoS

*    ,     * 

,    ,     ,                . 

      ,      ,  // ,  //   / /  ,            ,  // ,  //            //    .           3  5  /     15 /,     1   /    5     /,     10  20    ,            3  7 ,      2  5 ,     ,        5  10 . 

 ,         //     ,          ,  ,         ,    ,       5 . 

  ,            ,       3  7 ,     ,   ,            ,       5  10 . 

  ,       ,            ,        . 

         ,   ,        .                     ,      . 

   ,      159, 161, 165, 303, 305, 327           ,            . 





-ѻ  20  2008.  


20.05.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


       ,      ,        .          , ,  ,     ,         ,    -   .. 

  ,      . ,      ,   ..   ,            500  ,     ,   200     . 

                 ,  ,        . 

  ,              ,  ,       : . 159   ,                .   ,  ,        ,        ,   .. 

       ,       .     ,   ,      ,     ,  .          ,    ,   ..      .              ? .      ,  ,               .     ?      .   ,                .           ,         ,  . 

     ,  . ,    ,    ,      .   ,   ,         .           ,   ,    ,    , , ,     . 

  ,  ,  ,       ,       .    ,        ,   .   2004           .   2004      .     :       ,            ,      .  ,           .  ,        . 

, .       .        ( 2003 )       ,  ,    ,      ,      ,     .      .         ,      ,  ,     .        ,   ,   .      ,    .           ,   :    ,        .                ,      -  .     ,   ,   .. 

        ,  .,               .          ,     .          ,     . ,       .    ,           ,    .    ,   ,-  . 

  ,   ,  . ,                      ,           .        ,        ,   . 






rbc.ru  21  2008. 


21.05.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

 ,     ,    ,         ,   -              .  , ,   ,             ,     .     ,  ,   ,      ,   . ,   ,    ,    ,           ,      -. 

            ,  .Ru       .        ,   .         . ,       ,  . 

 ,     ,        .    ,       ,         ,       .           ,        ,      .     , ,                .  ,          . 

      ,   .        (  ),   (  )    ().     ,        ,     . ,       - ,           ,      ,       .             .             3-5     1  .       ,        4-7     1  .          5-8    5     .  ,      ,  ,   .       7-15    .        10-20    . 

   ,  ,        .    ,      ,        ,    ,  ,    . ,     ,  ,       ,      2      . 

        .      ,      .       ,           ,    ,        ,          . ,      .      ,   .             ,     ,       (   ),             ,            . ,          . 

       : ,          ,    ,  .          .     -            - ,       .   2008     ,                        . 




  02  2008. 




02.06.2008

----------


## AristoS

*     -*

   -            .    ,   .                ,              ,    .  ,          . , ,               .       . 

,       ,       ,                -  .          .            ,         . 

 ,        ,  9 ,       ,      .      ,   ,          .    ,    -      .   ,    ,  . -,  ,         .     ,         . 

-,           .                . -,        . 

  ,  ,   ,      ,    .     ,           .           -. 

 -,            .   ,          ,         .          . 

               ,      .            .     ,   ,   .  ,              .       . 

  -   ,              .          :        ,       ,              . ,         ,     ,      .         ,     ,   .  ,    ,       ,       . 



        ,    .       ,  ,      (, , ).        ,   .                  . 

            2002 ,       ()          л. 






02.06.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

     .              .          .  ,    ,             ,    . 

           ,     -  . 

 ,          .      ,     ,    ,         ,    -,        . 

         .   ,        ,   3   ,         .  ,       . ,   ,         . 

       ,          ,       .     ,            ,                         .       ,  ,        .  ,        .  ,     ,     . 

        2005   .               ,  ,     .    ,      ,        ,      . 

   ,           ,       . 

       .  2007 .                (      ),       .             ,    .            ,  ,   ,   - . 

       ,          .   ,      -     ,     ,    ,     .                .       ,      - -  . 

       ,   , ,   . ,       .        ,  , ,      ,     ,      .       ,            . 

        ,           ,   .           .            .    ,            ,    ,    ,         ,   . 

 ,      ,             ,     .     ,  ,   ,      ,      .        ,    ,           ,    . 

           .               -,       ,            .                 . 





  02  2008.



02.06.2008

----------


## ToT

*AristoS*,

----------


## AristoS

** 

       17            2000 .    .        ,           .   ,      ,    ,          .


 -  


        :  , 28  30,      29.   1990-           ,        (  51 ),      . ,          ,   ,        .
    57-   ,          ,       .    ,   2008         .
      ,           ,             .               .





    ,           2004 .             .   ,     ,     .
  2005           ,    : 25      75   .  2006      ,     ,   75    ,             .    5  ,    40,        15.       ,  
.           .





  2008      ,      10  ,          ,    ,         .       ,      ,      :        .
                 .      2006 ,         . ,           .   ,           .
    ^               .     ,   ,             ,        ,   .
  ,    ,   . ,   ,           ,   .   .
   .  ,           ,         : 6          .    ,     ,     . ,       . .    ,   ,     ,       . .     .
      8 .    ,        ,       ,   .        ,      ,       .    ,       .
                .  ,  ,         ,       . .,       ,     ,        .
          ,      ,     :       ,       .  ,     . .,             -          ,   ,  -   .
     1  ,     ,  ѻ         ,      .         .   ,    , 20 ,                  ,      .         ,           .        .     .
                ,        .       ѻ   ,   .    ,  ,   .






   20 (298)  02  2008.



02.06.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

              .  ,        ,      ,    .           . 

         .  ,              ,    .           . 



              2002     .  - , ,      ,   -    .             .   ,              .            . 

         ,   :       ,    ,    .     ,   ,         ,   :      .    ,              ,        .. 

       , ,   ,   ,   .          .  ,  ,       , ,            ,      ,     . 



      .      ,   ,   . 

          ,  10        .     ,          ,    . 

  ,   ,  .        ,   ,  . ,             ? 

            .     , ,      ,      .     ,       , , ,      , , ,       .     ,         .      ,        ,         . 

           :  ( ), ,     ,             .       (     , , ,   )   ,   ,  . 



    ,            ,    .       .  ,     , ,   10   .                      ,                 .      ,       ,  ,  ,      .       ,       ,       ,   . 

         .  ,                ,             .    ,     ,    ,     ,   ,        . 

    ,     ,          .           .            .       85-            ,         . 





.  19  2008.



19.06.2008

----------


## AristoS

*     :    * 

23 .    - ,          ,       ,    -. 

 ,    ,             ,  ,    ,   81,5  ,      . 

 ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,              ,    ,   . 

  ,            ,     ,    -  ,      .       ()                      (),    ,        . 

  ,       , , , , , ,      2005 . 

      ,       .     ,          .                15       .           ,        . 

   ,                  .  ,          2005 ,         ,    2005           . 

   2005             ,   ,       ,             








23.06.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

   ,   7,5%   ()    .    .         250  .         2005 .           .         ,           . 

               (8%  ). ,   90%     . 

       7,5%    .    daily   ,     .               ,       .   ,       ,        .     ,   ,     230-250  . 

    2005     -    .   Synttech   10%             .   Synttech ,     2  .       ,         .        .             ,        .            . 

   ,    2007      .      ,          .   ,     ,   .      . 

       , ,           .        ,              .         ,    ,        ,      . 

 ,         . ,               .          2004   - ,       .    ,        .        9%,  31 .,    2005       6 ,  3  . 







rbcdaily.ru  03  2008. 


03.07.2008

----------


## AristoS

*   ?*

                   .          ,      .  ,   ,      ,    ,     . 



       , 36-38,          ,  . 
            . 

     2002 ,         ,     2005      :      ,     .      ,     .    : 29      472     ,    .              :   2008-           ,       -. 



     -  ,      ,     ,        . 
 15        .       (     ,       ,       !),    , ,      .   :    ,        ?. 


  ,               : 
                   .        .     ,      ,  .  ,                    ,  . (,   ,   ,        .  .)    ,   , ,       ,   .      . 



,  
, 15           .     ,  21    , 36,   . 
    ,     ,     ,   .       :       .    29 ,      .    ,     . 
      ,  ,      . 

          !   .   ,    ,     :  ,  ,  ,      . 
   ,    ,    . 
     ,          ,   .   ,   ,       ,     2006 ;      ,         . ,    -      . 



       ,  ,   : 
       , ,          . 
           -     . 
      ,      ,      .    ,        .  ,              :         .      
      :     .        ,    .         .   ,    ,            .        ,    .           ,     :     . 







 , - : 
     c     .      2007 :   ,   ,   .         ,         . 
        ,   . ,     500 .       ,   -  .   ,    ,    . 
       :   ,       ,       .           ,     ,   ,     . 



 , -   , -  : 
     , , ,  ,      ,  ,       . 
  -   ,      , ,   .    ,  -    .   ,     . 
     .     (      ),        . 
     ,      .         ,      . 



 ,     : 
         ,    .                 . .            , ,      ,   ,      . 
   ,              ,        , , . 





   26  2008.



26.06.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

                     . 

      ,    2007 .   .            . 

   ,   ,      ,    .   ,       2004      ֻ.           . 

 2007     ,       .     .     :     ,       .       ,            . 

  ,       . 

            :   ,     .   ,     20  .   ,       .   ,     ,   .          . 



   01  2008.



01.07.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

          .     ,          .       ,             . 

 ,            ,  ,               ().               , ,      .      .              ,           .           . 

                 .    ,    2006     ,          .      ,     , ,         . ,               -,         .         .   ,   ,    ,      . 

           2006 . ,   ,                  . 

           ,         ,     .  ,    ,           . 

 ,    ,   ,    180 .  ,   ,     ,      . 

  ,     ,                 9-      . ,     ,          .   , ,    ,    ,          ,      . 

     ,      ,      . ,   ,              3-            . 

    ,          ,         .   ,    .          ,     ,           .  ,    , : 
  2007     ,     : ,        .   ,    ,                ,       ,        ,      ,       . 

        ,        : 
        -     .  ,    .    ,            ,        ,     ,    .    ,   ,         . 




.  02  2008.



02.07.2008

----------


## AristoS

*  ,    * 

             ,         .       ,     . 

,                          159,  4 (,       )        .            286,  3,  ,  . 





www.fontanka.ru  04  2008. 


04.07.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

,        ,         .      ,  ,  .          .         ,     ,  . 



      2007 .,   ,    ,    ( -),     ( , , ,  ,   ),     ( ).    ,      . 

  , ,  ,      . 

        2005 .,          .   ,  ,       ,     ,    ,    .      . 

,  ,    ,       ,          .   ,   ,  ,     ,  ,         . 

              .       ,      ,         .   ,   :           34  .   ,  :           .   ,    :  ,  ,    - ,   . 

   :    -       .     ,    :           . 







 121 (2143)  03  2008. 


03.07.2008

----------


## AristoS

*.: -       .*


-       .              .   ,      ,     . 

,            .   2005.   2006.      .     20          1  .      ,       ,         .   ,   2008.                . 




  07  2008. 



07.07.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


  , ,  5  2008 .,   .
   ,        2006 .   .       ,           .  1  2008 .      ,     .    ,                    ,      .
     ,       ,             .






   123 (2689)  08  2008. 


08.07.2008

----------


## AristoS

*  " "*

   ڻ,             -   (),        2007 .    14     ,      ,  ,    ,   .    ,       . 

        ,             ,          .    14        2005       ,    ,   . 

      ,               .   2005      ,               N 15.   ,         ,     .      ,      . 

,        .   ,      ,             .    ,         .         ,                . 

  ,       ,      .          :     ,     ,   -,     . .        5  . 

  ,     .       ,     .        N 15        .   ,   -    $20 . (          .- ړ).     ,       ,    . 

  2007               .       ,      .               ,13   (),        2006         . 

          ,       .      2006        ,       .               35  .,   ,      ,       .             ,          . 

      ړ,          ,       .   ,    ,             (.- ړ),-   .-    ,       ( .- ړ),      .     ,    ,     . ,         ,         .          , ,  ,    . 







  117 (3934)  09  2008. 


09.07.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

         .   ,               ,                      ()    . 

      ,   2005     .          ,           ()   -   .                ,      1990- .            ,        . 

         .   2005         ,  2006          .    2007         2-   1           .       ,           ,    .        . 

  ,            -       ,     ,    ,       ,      .   1               .  ,      ,       ,       . 

                  4    -.  ,          ,        , , ,          -      .  ,  , ,   - ,        ,     ,  ,   ,  ,   .     -  ,  ,  ,   ,     ,          ,   .    , 5 , -   ,     . 

     ,        .     ,      ϗ,                   .    ,    :  -   ,         .  ,    ,      ,       .  , ,   . ,       .    ,       ,      ,   .      . 

      ,  ,           -          .   ,    . 

       ,        .                ,     .       ,       .     ,         . 

     ,              .   ,  ,    ,     ,       ,       ,    90- .       .          . 

                ,        ,     ,    ,      .         ,               .       . ,      ,       ,       .   ,      ,             ,      .            .    ,           ,     ,       .     ,        . 

     ,      .     ,        ,      .        .               ,         .            - . 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 




    ()            ,       ().        .           , - .            .     13     .          ,          .         , ,     .         ,     .    ,  2004      ,      ,        .   ,   ,   ,       .   ,     2005   2006           13   ,      5  . 





   10  2008.  


10.07.2008

----------


## AristoS

*C    * 

 :  -         ().  ,         . 



 :      ()           .        14 , ,       .     .      ?     ?          



 :  ,      1990-          ,   ,     ,  ,  ,  ,   ,    ,         ,     .       -  2003 , -   2004 ,    ,        ,    ,    .     . 



 :    ,    ,        ,     . 



 :         .  2007          .  ,  ,     ,  , , ,       ,      . ,   ,    ,  ,         ,      . ,  ,  ,    .       ,   ,   - , , , ,      . 



 :   ,  -,      , ,      . 



 :   ,    ,  ,    ,     ,    . 



 :          -,       .  ,          ,     . 







svobodanews.ru  11  2008. 


11.07.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

                 ()          . 

         ()   .   Bell 407,   14  .,   2005 .        ,       .       ,       . 

  ,                      .       ,           ,    ,    . 

         ,        ,     . 

    .  , ,    167 500  Motorola    $19 .     ,             .  Ultra               .        , Ultra ,     . 

  ,     .      ,        ,     .    ,           .      . 

     ,     ,      ,      .  ,       ,          . 

             .       ,     .   ,        ,     . 



  131 (2153)   17  2008 . 


17.07.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

       .    ,     , ,     :       . 

    ,  3      (),    .        (   ). 

 2001 .        (81,53%)   - (  -ʻ).  2005 .   -ʻ   100 000 .,     40% ( 30%        ). 

 2004 .,   ,       ,      -ʻ,     ,           ,     .     ,        -  . 

      ,           :           .  ,   ,    . 

      ,     ,    ,   :     (   .  )   .       ,         ,  . 

       ,   ,  .   ,  :    ,    ,    ,    . 

       ,  .    .          ,      - (  )    50%  0,96%. 





  132 (2154)  18  2008 . 


18.07.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


      ()                 ,    .            . , ,                   ,         c . 

                              .              .    ڻ,       ,           .   ,               .          ,   ,     ,         . 

       . ,    , ,        ,  ,-  .   ,    -  ()               .    (   60),       ,  ,    ,     .              .         .      ( ,     .- ړ),      ,  ,-   . 

      ڻ,     .   ,       ,    ,    - .        ,   ,           ,         .     ,      ,       ,   ,-   . 

       ,            .         2007            ,-     ړ.           .          ,        ,     .         ,    .         ,        ,-  . 

  ,        ,             . , ,           -,  PR             ,           c . 




  129 (3946)  25  2008 .



25.07.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

      . ,    ,          . 

 -         ().  ,         . 

     ()           .        14 , ,       .     .      ?               :  ,     1990-          ,   ,     ,  ,  ,  ,   ,    .         ,     .    -  2003  (-   2004 )   ,        ,    ,    .     . 

   ,    ,        ,     :         .  2007          .   ,     ,  , , ,       ,      . ,   ,    ,  ,         ,      .       ,   ,   - , , , ,      . 

  ,  -,      , :   ,    ,  ,    ,     ,    . 

         -,       .         ,     . 





spbland.ru 


15.07.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


   ,           5    .      . 


        .              5          .      2005 .        . 



  2007 .  ,   100%     Container Finance Ltd Oy,       .          ,    2006 .   2008 .      .



 2               2009 .   7        .    ,         .           ,   2007 .        .   (  2007 .   )       ,   2007 .     -. 

        ,   ,       .
:   




   100%        Multi-Link Terminals (MLT).
50% MLT    , 50%    Container Finance.
100%      Transportation Investments.




   130 (2696)  17  2008 . 


17.07.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


          ,            ,               .        ,     ,            . 

                  :             ,      .    ,     ,      , ,  .     ,        ,  ,      -     (           ,              ). 


                  :   ,   ,    .       ,      ,   . ,     :    ,     -    ,                   , ,         . 


 -        ,          .  ,          ,    -  ,   ,     ,       ,           ϗ    .     - ,           .   ,  2005 ,           ,            ,        . 


    -           , ,         .    ,            .




  128  24  2008 . 


24.07.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


      ,      ,          ,  .



             -,  ,           . ,           .    ,                -,   ,  ,     

       ,     ,   ,  ,    ,    ,                     .       ,  ,    ,   : ,     -.   - .,   .   ,      ,   ,      ,             .         (    )   ,    . 

    ,   .         ,   -  (   )    . -            . - ,      .     -    ,  ,    ,      ,             ,             .    ,          ,          ,   ,     ,       . 

   -     ,        ,     ,   ,     ,   ,             (  )   ,        ,   (). ,     ,  ,   (  ,        , ,    ),           2  9  . 

,      ,     ,      -            (     ),                .      ,            $300      ,     . 

    ,         ,    ,          ,               軗     .      ,              (  ,    ),       . 

:    03.01.1965,  .        1990-         (). 
 2001         .3 . 159   (    ѻ   ).           .          ,      . 

  ,         (    ).        ,       .         . 

  ,  2001     ,          ,     ,         .     ,         ,      . 159        . 

 ,  2004              .  ,           ,         . 

 ,    ,          ,     . , , ,   ,     ( ,       . ),       . 

    ,   ,   , 153,        .






. 


18.07.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

          ,        .   . 

        () ,      ,  1  2008 .            ()           .                  .


      : 17 ,      ,        .       ,     .           ,  7  2008 .   ,              .  -    ,         . 



  2007 .,      ,     ,           .   , ,   ,  ,   .       ,   ,    ,   . 

 10 .             .        ,      ,    . 


   133 (2699)  22  2008 . 

22.07.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


 11       ,    ,      .           ,     .       ,         ,   . ,       ,   ,    . 

      .   ,    -         .        100        ,       ,      ,      70   . 

     ,        -   .     ,  29 ,          ,         , ,    .   ,   ,     ,    .     ,      . 

         ,        -:      .             .     ,      ,      ,   .            $120 . 

            ,      .          ,  . 





 140 (2162)  30  2008.




30.07.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

      ,         .        -л,            . 

          -л    .      ,               .     2007   2008 ,   93  , -,   .            .                  ,          . 

         ,        :  , , , ,   .   ,    2003-2004  (  -л    ),      ,   .     -     ( ).         ,           ( ).   ,    ,      ,               .     ,  ,   .  ,       ,          .                   . 

 ,   -Г     ,     .           :           . 

    ,      ,     ,      .        ,   , ,    .     ,    -л,       ,      .         ,    ,   .    ,        (     ,   ,      .). 

        ,  ڻ          .     ,      .    ,    ,  ,        ,      .  ,-  ڻ     ,      ,       ,      ,     ,    .      ,      ,   ,     . 






  132 (3949)  30  2008. 


30.07.2008

----------


## AristoS

*   ...* 


     .
    .  .
       ?
    .    .      .
         ,        .
 -   :  ,   ,  ,            .          , -, . 
 , ,             .
          .    . 
     ,          .           .    - ?    - :              
     ,          .            .      .            
  - .  .   .    ,  .
      ,    ,       .
             .
  ( , ,    ):   ,  ,      , -       .
    2003 ,     .
   .     :  ,          ,     .
   ,   .
     ,        .    .
 -  
  .
       .  ,  .    .           .     .      .
 ,  2005 .                    .
,       ,     .
   ,      ,        ,           ,  .
,    ,   :                   .      ,    .
                  ,   ,    , ,  ,      
   ,           
  ,     ,     (  ,        ). 10    .   ,  ,       :  ,   ,    ,      .
          ,          .  ,       ?  .      .
 .  .  -  ,  ,   ?
        :           ,     ,     ,  ,  .
     .   ,      ,  .
     ,  ,    ,    ,       ,  ,           
 .        ,            ,     ,  ,        
 .
       ,     ,     .     . ,     ,      
     ,      .
         ,             
         ,           ,          . 
      .   ,               .  ,         ,   ,    
     ,         .  .     . 

     ,    .   ,        ,   .
, -  ,  ?   , . .
 4             .              . 





treli.ru  31  2008. 


31.07.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


             .     ,      ,                  .            ,        . 

         .   ,  19       ,    ,            .            ,       . 

   ,    .       .         .              ,        . 

,       .  1            ,   .   -     .     ,    ,          ,   .       ,        .    ,  -   ,      ,      25   ,   . 

-,    ,   .       .       ,   .              ,    .  ,     ,        , ,  -        . ,        .       ,       .      ,         .        ,     .             . 

        ,       ,       -     . ,    ,         ,  .         ,    û   ,    ,     ,  . ,      ,     . 

-,       ,       . ,    .     .   ,   ,     ,               . , ,          . 

-,    ,          . 

           .                  .           ,  ,   ,    ,      .        ,   .  ,    ,         ,       :        ,  ,  . 

25     .   ,        ,    ,         . 

  .      .         .   ,     ,   .          ,         ,    .           .     ,       . 

     ,                  .             ,                       .        , ,      ,           .             ,     .       .   ,     . , ,                ,    ,    ,               .       ,           , ,   . 

       , -     ,    ,    ,     , , ,  ,         .     -»     . 

           .     ,  ,  ,  ,         ,    1          . 

 ,     ,          .     ,       ,     ,     . 





     4720  1  2008 . 


01.08.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

        ()       ,   2005 .      ( )    ().     . 



          .               ,      . 

, ,    ,             .   ,  ,      - .       . 

 ,       ,   .     ,          ,    -   . 

   ,      28  2008 .,        .    ,     . 

     .    , ,      ,          ,    . 

   ,       ,     :  ( )     .  -       ,  . 

 ,                ,     .  ,        . 

      ,      ,  ,      ,      . 





 144 (2166)  05  2008.



05.08.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


       :         .      ,      :         .        . 

        .           ,      . 
         6         31 .           ,     ,    . 





dp.ru  05  2008.

05.08.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

         .      700      : 95 , 13 , 72 , 18 . 



 147 (2169)  08  2008. 


08.08.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

            .        -                .             .     ,     .  7                  23  2008 .         .       ,     ,      . 

,    


              .  ,        2005         .        ѻ ,        .      ,           .
     .      .
   ,    .
              .           ,      .     -  28 .    . 


      ,   .
  ,    ?
    .
-      ?
     !  ,          ,   ,        .       .    :    ?
    ?
    .   ,    .     .     ,   ,   .   :          .           , ? 


    ?
           , ,      ,  ,     ,     .           . ,      ,              ,    180  .                                                        ?
   ,       15-    .
 ?
 ,     .     ? 

       ?
 ,   .   ,      .    . ,    ,   ,       ,       . 

  ?
 ,      .
   -   ?
   .          .      ,       ,   - ,   180  ?
      ?                                                                                                                                                                                                ?                                                                                                                                                                                                  ?
       ,     ,       .  .    - ,  ,     ,          . 

    .
   ?
        ,    .



  ,         ʻ?
 .     ʻ    ,      ,     ,          .      ! ,            .      ,     .             .       ,   -     . ,    ? ,    .    ,        - .   -  .
    .
    . - .
       .
  .   2006   -      .    .       ,  .    2007        .          45 ,       ,  .      .     .      .      .   ,    . ?     .    . , ,             .    :   ,   ,    ,       .  , ?     !         .
  , -,  ?
  - .   :        ,     ,    .    ,      ,     .    .
  ?
 .  :      ̻,     ,     ,    ,  .        ,    .         
.      :      .      - .  -         -,     .     .

     ?
     ,      .      .           ,       .   -   . , ,    ?
     ,             .     .  ?
 ,    !..  
  .
             ,   ,               ,         .           .    , -, .     -      .  ?   ?       . 
  ?
     ?         ,       ,   ,      .   ,  ,    .     ,    ,          .         .
      ?
 19 ,         .
       .
  .  ,   ,   .    :        .         .   ,   .    .
   - ?
 .   :    ,      ,        .


 ѻ 

 , 1967  ,     1993 ,     9-    .   1996    .    6-   (    ),   6- .   2005      .
:  1990             .  1993          -.
 :  1997         .         .  2004    .   2007        ,       -,          .
      :
  ;
   ();
  ;
  ;
  ;
  ;
   (  ). 



   28 (306)  28  2008.



28.07.2008

----------


## AristoS

*""  * 

 ,     , .       .               .  ,                . 

,              .                     ,      . 

           ,  :         4  159   (    )        . 

   2005         ,    77    .  ,        :                . 

        ,       300-500    . ,                   . 

     .       ,     ,  , , ,  ( 327  )          15  . 

       .         20  . 






fontanka.ru  28  2008. 


28.07.2008

----------


## AristoS

* ,  * 


  -,    ,          ,         ,   ,        ,       . 

    , , ,             ,       ,         ,  .   ,       ,                 ,     ()   , ,   .       ,            . 

,          ,  ,         ,       ,        .     ,    ()  ,              . 

   -     ,        ,       ,                          ,            . 

                   ,      ,         . 

       ,          . 

    ,    ( . 1, . 2 . 21 )   ,   ,             . 

                 ,  ,             ,    ,         . 

         (     ),   ,        ,       ,  ,    ,   ,    () ,  -      . 

        , ,       ,     . ,  ,    (, , )    ,   , ,           ,       ,             ,    ,  ,   ,   ,  ,         

      . ,        ,      ,            -  , ,    (  ,   ,       ).    ,    ,   ( ) ,     ,    (       ),    ,           ,     (  ,    ). 

          ,           . 

        ,         (     ,        ). 

   ,  ,    ,   ,  ()   . 

     (    ,  ,       ). 

         , ,    ,    (    )      -      ( ),    - ,    ,        .   ,     (  )               . 

  ,        ,        .       ( ,   )    . 

 ,              ,             (      ). 

  :           ,       ,         (     ,     ) 

       ,        ,  ( )      ? 

 , ,            . 

 ,       .     ,   . ,      , ,       .    ,                  ,     . 

   :         ?       .    ?    ,  . 4                ,                   (, ,   )    -  

  ,  -,  .  . 2 . 22  ,            . 

,   (    )                (         ,      )   ()      ,  ,       ()    (   ). 

  ,           ,              

             ,       ,  .      ,  ,  ,     

               :  . 3 . 22              . 

           ,           -        (  ),  ,          . 

              (      , ,   ,    32-33 , , ,   -          ),          :       ,     . 

   ,                 

 ,      ,     ,          ( ,            ) 

 ,      ,                      -     

 ,                (,      ). 

         ,          ,         .      (      )         ,                    .             (       ,     ),               (   ). 

,       ,        . 

        ,    ,     , ,     ,  ,        .     , ,   ,         -                          ? 

     ,         ,           (  )  ,   (  ,       ) 

       ( ,     ,    ),                   ?.. 

   , ,       ,   ,                  ? 

          ,            ,           ,  ,   . 

 ,        :          ,  .   ,    ,  ,    ,      .             ,            :   ,   ,        . 

         -  , ,             (  ,    )    ,            . 





   30  2008.



30.07.2008

----------


## AristoS

*.. "  "    * 

                     (),  -  . 

                  2004-2006       -  ,    (). 

  ,   2005-2006      , , , , , ,    ,              .   ,   ,                      . 

          ,       -.                  . 

            . 

           ,       . 






fontanka.ru  01  2008. 


01.08.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

          -         ().           .   ,         .  ,  ,                 -      . 

   ,                      .           ,                (           ).   2005      ,              N 15,   ,         ,     .      ,      . 

  ,      ,       ,          .      14   ,         (   )         . 

     ,                     ,   2006 .   ,              .         .               ,     ,   -,     . .        5  . 

      ړ,           ,   ,   .     ,           11  (      , ,   ,           ).  ,     ,      ,   :  ,        (. 210 ),       .          -  ,-   . 

       210- ,      .           ,          ,          ,      ,-  . 






  135/ (3952)  04  2008. 


04.08.2008

----------


## AristoS

*"  "*

      2005     ,               . -       ,      .           .      . 


                 .     ,     ,   :                  4  159   (    ).
,     2005  ѻ     -,    77    -.
           .            .  ,   ,         ,   ,    .              ,   .               .  ,        :                .         ,  -   300  500    . ,                   .


 2006        ,     ,  , , ,  ( 327  )          15  .        .         20  .
          26 ,                .


  -  


ѻ     ,     .          ,        .
    26 ,       1       .           .    59-  , ,        ,   ,   .   ? ,     .          ,       ,       .         .       ,   : ,   , ,  .      ,  ,    .
        ?
          ( 159,  4),      ( 210)    ,    ( 174  ).   ,                     .    ,     ,        ,       .   ,      .       ,     -         .         , ,     ,          .     , ,  ,    .   ,    ,    ,      ,       .     , ,   ,     --     .  ,    , 29 ,     -      .
   ?
   ,     .       ,    .        .       , ,   ,  .  ,   ,        .

  , ,               ,       ,     . ,       ,   
    .

    .  ,             .          90-,      .  ,       ,        .          ,  .      ,         .  ,             .           .       .
    ?
  :      -    .
    ,      ?
    .     ,  .      . 



 ѻ 

 -: 





000 -18 

000   

000 , 19 
     47 
 -18,  - 
 ( ,  , ) 
 -1 
000      
         -   
000   
 ,  



 , 69




 -   

000   


000 
000 -  

000   

  12
  -
  -

000 
000  
000 

000 
000   
000 
000 
 -  
000   
000 
000  
 һ
   67
000 
000    
000  
000  
000  000 


000 

000 ,. 
000 
000 
000   
000 

000 
000  
000 
000  



000  

 - , . 
000 









    04  2008.






04.08.2008

----------


## AristoS

*- * 


                2004-2006 .
        ().     ,  .      :  ,  ,    .
,        -    15    .             .
  ,       -   (    ),               .
           -    ,      . 




               . 

         .




   142 (2708)  04  2008.



04.08.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


 ,     ,       . , ,   .
   (  2007     )    ,    .
      ,      ,     .   ,    $600 ,        2007 .
      ,     -   .   ,         .           .
    ,  .          .   ,        . -        .
,         .   ,        Dresdner Kleinwort  TD Investments Ltd (  )    IPO.     30% ,  $300-500 .          IPO.
  2008      .      31  2008 ,   -             (60%)     (40%).
  2008      9-  .  ,  . 

 , ,        -.      .









   142 (2708)  04  2008. 


04.08.2008

----------


## AristoS

*  500  .*

    -                   (),   - ,    . 





  1994 .   140      ,          100 000 . 
  99,4%    ,       .
   . 

,    , ,       2004-2006 .,         ,     500  . .   ,  ,         -   3  .           ,  .       ,          . 199 . 2  ,        .  -      . 

 ,   -,   .  -     .        ,         ,    .   ,         -           .        ,   .     ,        26 . 

       ,       ,       .        ,        ,  .        $300 . 

     ,  ,           ,   ,       .   ,                ,   .       ,       ,    .              ,  . 





 144 (2166)  05  2008.



05.08.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

   ,          (),     ,   .        ,      ,     . 



      :       .       .   ,   ,                 ,      ,         . 



        ,      .    :  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,     ,     -.       ,       ,   . 



  ,       :    ,          ,             .             ,         . 



  ,        :      .   62 .               ,    .         .         ,    ,   ,   ,    .  ,           .          ,    10      . 

           ,   ϻ    .             . 



,  ,              ,        . 



   05  2008.



05.08.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

 15           (),     14              ( )   .      ,  . 

     ,  ,           ,      . 

      , .        . 

,   ,             ,       .          ,     ,       ,   .       ,        .   2005       ,         N15.    ,        .            .       (   )        ,          .    .            ,       . 

  ,   ,       N15.   ,            .   ,          20  .            . 

 ,     14      ,    ,    ,   . 





fontanka.ru  06  2008. 


06.08.2008

----------


## AristoS

*      -*

       ,       , ,    ,     . 

 -  : 

            ,    ,          ,   . 

           ,         ,   . 

      Lismore Properties and Services Limited (),    ,   -   -   ,   . 

      MOSREGION INVESTMENTS CORP. (, ). 

      MOSREGION INVESTMENTS CORP. (, )  .  . 

 -:  ,  24,  4, 9 . 

  : 8-499-257-40-64, 8-499-257-59-79, 
-mail: pr@rg.ru
   . 



   08  2008. 




08.08.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

            ,      .                  ,         . 



      -,   . 



                           ,   ,   ,      200      .          . 

       ,   . 



,       -               л (     ),     ,      ,  . 



     ,  -   -     ,      . 



    -    ,         . ..    ,               ,    . 



  .         ,      ,         ,    . 



     ,        . 



      ,    ,    ,   ,     . 



   ,      .     , ,   ,   ,       .     ,       ,    . 



       2002-2003 .         ,        . ,            . 

    .        .      ,  ,  10 . .         ,   . 



   2003         ,        .    ,          . 



            ,                 .           . 



      ,    ,       ,            ,   . 



 ,         ,        . 



     .      ,            -   . 



   2%,        ,      . 10%         .                ,   . 



           . 



      ,       ,     . 



         ,     . ,    ,      ,    .      ,    . 



          ,   .    50 .           . 

     ,  ,    .       ,  ,      . 



   .  ,    1994        ,       ,            .    . 



   ,    ,       . 



          ,         ,    . 

           ,   .    . 



 ,   ,   ,    .              . 



  ,       .                  .       ,           ,    . 



 ,   ,  ,           .         . 



  ,         ,      .        15 . 

     ,      ,             .         . 



  13  2008.



13.08.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

2008-08-15,

    29           (),        C .

                  -,   . 

, 1        -       2004-2006       -  ,   (). 

    22  2007 .          , ,       ,   ,   . 

 ,                10    -.

//

----------


## AristoS

** 


  ,         ,        (),        . 

 ,  ,    ,         2009,   . 

      ,    ,       ,       . 

      ,     .    ,   ,           ,   . 

,   ()                 ( )   . 

  ,             ,       .        ,     ,       ,   ,   . 

      ,        .   2005       ,         N15.    ,        . 

           .       (   )        ,          .    . 

           ,       . 

  ,   ,       N15.   ,            . 

  ,          20  .            . 

 ,     14      ,    ,    ,   . 





fontanka.ru  15  2008. 


15.08.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


   -             ().            ,    ,   . 

       .      ,        ,     .       ڻ,                   .   ڻ,    ,     :     (       ,      -). 

   ڻ,         2007 ,             ,  ,        .         ,              ,  13     (  ,     ,     ,     .),             . 

                     ( )   .             . 

  ,   2005      ,        N15.   ,        , ,   ,      ,   .          .         ,          .        .   ,       N15,            ,    ,       (    -      ).         . 

                ,    ,   . 

  ,   ڻ     ,          2009 .  ,  ,    ,     ,    ,        . 

     ,    (.- ړ)  ,-     . 






  145/ (3962)  18  2008. 


18.08.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


                 .    .


    1990- .   ,                   -. 

            -      .      ,     -       .             49 ,      .  1998 ,  ,     ,        .     . 

     .       . ,      .      ,      - .      ,          ,       7  . 

       .       .       . 



dp.ru  25  2008. 




25.08.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


  , 20 ,           . 

        .                    . 

 ,                 .             ,            ,          .    -   . 



Uralpress.ru  21  2008. 




21.08.2008

----------


## AristoS

*      20* 


       ,     ,        -   . 

         ,          ,       ,   . 

  .Ru    -, ,   159 ( )     ,     ,         ,          8 . 

 327 (     )      ,         .            10 .               20 ,   . 

 ,  ,     ,        . ,      , ,     ,     ,    ,   ,    . 





fontanka.ru  27  2008. 


27.08.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


       ,   ,          20 . 

      ()   ,         . 

        ,              ,     . 

       ,         10 .        10     . 

 ,    ,   ()                   .                 15     . 

        ,    ,     ,      . 

         .  ,         .      ,    ,      ,    ,   . 

            871  ,    .        270     ,       . 

       .   ,        799 ,            ,        380. 





.ru  01  2008.



01.09.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


         ,            . , ,      . ,          2009    . 

          ,               ,   .                      - ,  .             ,        ,  . 

,           30     85     .     20    ,        162  . 

           : , , ,    ,    . 

,    , ,  ,    ,          .  ,   1  2009  (     ),              .       .         ,          ,       . 

          ,         ,     .  ,      ,      .       .  ,          ,         . 

      .    ,        .                  ,          ,    ,        ,          . 

       ,    ,    ,                . ,     2010-  2011         .      ,       . 

  ,          ,              .      , ,     .            ,   . 

          ,           .   ,     , ,        . 





 - 669  2  2008 . 


02.09.2008

----------


## AristoS

*  20* 


          ()         .  ,   -  ()            ,    10 .               20 . 

     .           ,      ,   , ,  ,          . 

 ,   ,      ,      ,        , ,    , ,    .     ,      ,      .  ,     ,   . 

 ,   ,         ,        ,      .         ,    .           .         ,        .            ,   .             .       , . 

,     ,       .         Ի    .              ,    ,      .              15    ,    20 . 

          ,        .  ,     63 ,     .    ,    ,         ,  () ,  ()   ( )  ,            ,  () ,  ()           /    . 

,       ,          . 

  ,                   ,    ,    .          (),   ,   ,            .         .          .    ,       ,             . 







 - 669  2  2008 . 


02.09.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

.  :         . ,      ,   ,     ,   .
           (   ),     ,   2001-2004 .     :  , -,    .  2002 .   ,   ,           .       ,     .    . ,   ,    ,       .     -    .      :        ,     .      (       )     .    ,         .         300.
  -  ,               .    2003 .      ,            .     2004 .,   2005 .      . 



   157 (2723)  25  2008. 


25.08.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


         ,          ,       ()     .   ,   ,        ,   . 



              1 .     ,   .  51%    ,  49%           ?   .  ,    ,     ?      ,      .  ,  ,   ?   .  ,    10-15    :      ,   .
           ,        49%.   -, 51%     ,    .   2004 .            .  ,       ,    ,   ,        53  .,    . 

            $5000.     ,       ,   $10 000.            $30 000,          $50 000. 

 $50 000    - (    ,      ,         ).         $35 000,       $10 000. 

             ,      ,       .   100 .     ,      ,     40-45%   . 

  ,              ,   ,       :    ,  ,  ,   ,     .           ,  . 

   ,         ;            :          ,       ,         . 

        ,     ,    ѻ  ,      .      ,  :     ,        .         . 

                   .        ,        ,      . 





 167 (2189)  05  2008.



05.09.2008

----------


## AristoS

* 
*

  ,      ,         . 



       ,      -.         .     ,       ,      (   )     .      ,      :    ,  2005      .        .  ,            .    ,          ,    . 





   ,     ,          .      - , л    . 



    .     ,           .  ,      ,      . 



     .        ,      . 

 - ,     ,  :      ,  .        .    ,         ,       .    -     .    ,      ,    ,       . 





    ,     ,       ( .  . .)     ,    ,     .     ,       43  .,  1  800 .     (  -),   ,   ,       . 



  ,  ,      ,    .      . 





       .        ,      .          .   ,       ,   .       .     . 



   ,    ,            : , , . 



        ,     .            ,   ,    :   .             8    .      . 





   , ,                   . 



       : 

   :         ; 

   :              ; 

    . 

     . 



      .  ,  ,      ,  ,  .        .              ,    ,  .              . 





       . 

        , ,       ,  ,    .    ,     .         . 



                 .           ,       ,    ,     . 





       ,        , . 

    ,       (   ,  - ,   ).        . 

     ,    . 

        .     ,   ,      . 

                                  ,       . 



   05  2008.



05.09.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

_          ""  _ 


 "-", 15.09.2008,      


           .     -    ,   ,       .                         .                         .

           ,           .        ,         .    90-         .  ,         ,   .   .    80-  90-      .      ,         .          .           ,                .   ,              .    ,      .               .       ,    1992 ,   ,        .     " ",    .         .         -  " ",  ""   " "    .        .  ,                         . ,   ,    ,         14  .    24 . ,     ,          ,    .          , -   2002    .

       ,     -   .  ,            -    .     -    .  2007                   .            .       ,          -  ?           .               ,           .           ,              .               ,     .               ,     .

       ,      .          ,      ,                 .   90-      ,     .     ,      .    ,        :              .       : ,            .  -       .

        .    ,     .     .       .             ,                 .             .          ,          ,   .      ,    ,          .   ,     ,       .

              26   .                  .     .     , - -   .        -    .                   .           ,                .      ?       ,      ?



Compromat.Ru  -   .  . 319929

----------


## AristoS

*   ?*

_  ,   ,         ,  _ 


 " ", 11.09.2008, : fontanka.ru,     

 ,   


  ()


                .       ,      ,        .         ,          ,       .


     , ,    ,          .         .     -         .   1995 .     ,          .             .       .

,           .        ,         .      ,     ,     -        .          ,     ,          .

  ,           -  ,        .          ,    -   ,   ,      -. ,      ,        ,        ,    2002 .     .            .

    . ,    ,    ,      ,  2007 . ,  ,              .     ,    .

  ,     ,     .          -̻.     ,     .       .      ,      ,   ,  ,    -̻,      .           ,    ,        -̻.       ,          .       ,  -̻ -  .


  2000-        .      -. -     .     ,     ,        XIV    .       -, ,    .          .   ,          ...

           . -,    80- -  90-,          .   -   (-),             ,      300- .        ,        2001 .     8        ,      .

           ,    ,      .     ,          ,    -         ,      ,  .   2004 .         .      .      . .  .      .


         .        .       ,     ,    .             . ,    ,  ,        ...   ,   24            ,   .      ,    ,       ,  .

,         . ,    ,     ,     ,             ,    ?    ,    ,         ,    .    ,   .   ,   2009 .,       ,   -   ,   ,   ?                . , ,  ,       .

     ,         ,   ?

Compromat.Ru  -   .  . 319929

----------


## AristoS

*     ?*


                , ,     ,      D  DVD-.  ,         ,      .          .

         .             .

  ,      .     ,   -   1971          .     ,    ,       ,       .             ,      -     5  ,         .

     ,      -.   ,             ,      ,        ,        .

         ,  ,      -     .                    !    .

,                -,       .     ,    ,    ,    ,   .

, , ,      ,       .             ?

                  .

    ,          . ,    ,          ,          .       ,      .

       (       )  ,        .                 л.        ,         ()     ,       . ,   -      - ,      ,        .          -         .         .

  ,       ,    .   ,   0            ,           .

    ,       .   2001       :    ,    ,    ,    ,    , , ,    .                  .

       , , ,        .                 .

         -  ,             .     .          ,       .

 ,         ,       ,      ,  -        (           ).        ,              .

 , ,          ,        ,      .    ,     .

     ,               ,               .

,  PR-          .         . ,                      .

   ,      ,   ,   ,        .      ,               .   ,       ,          .

            ,    ,     -   .

   CD  DVD           ,          70   .            .

        ,   .   ,  ,  505     軻.            .

       ,         (),   .         ,      .               ,    Ļ,     ,   ,       λ    .

  ,             .    ,           ,         .               .       .

      .   505       ,    ,          .          1-  8- -     .

   ,   ,   ,   ,     .  ,   ,    ,   . ,   , . ,   ,            .

  ,            ,   .   ,        ,    .           ,   ,   .       ,         ,     -.

        .    ,       . 22  2000 .      ,       ,     ,      .

           .  ,      , ,    .

      .              (      ),       .         ,      ,        ,        .

  ,    .     ,  ,            .               .          .

Compromat.Ru  -   .  . 319929

----------


## AristoS

*      .  * 

       2003-2004 . , , , -             .  , .  2006      . ,   .     .              2003 ,      .            . .  .          .     : ?    ? ,  ,       ,      .            .           .        ?          ,    ,       . 



,    ,   .     1905 .      : ,      ,  .   ,  ,  -.       :   ,          . 

  ,     ,      ? 

  ,    ,    ,  ,         .       2007 .       .    ,      ,     ,      .   2007         .           

           .    ,      ,       .               . ,      ,    .  ,   .    ,    ,     .  ,           .    .    ,    . 

  ,      ,  ,    , ,  ,  -      .           :   -   30-40   ,  ,        ,        . 

           ,   .      .     ,     .   .      ,  ,     ,    ,   .      ,    , -. 

    :     ? 

   ,   .  ,       .    .     ,     . , ,    ,       . 




  ,   ,    ,  , ,  .            870      .     2008        323  ,          . ,              .      .        .      159- (), 165- (       )  179- (         ).     ,         .  ,       ,     .        ,   ,   ,    ,     ,    . 

      ,     . ,      ,   .     ,    ? ,    30-50       ,           ( ),            . 

,   .   ,   159-  ()     ,     ,         ,          8 .  327 (,     )     ,        .          10 .   ,     ,            20 . 

,          , ,           .            , ,     .           ,      . 

 ,     ,     ?    ,      -  ,   :  .   ? -,   ,       ,  -,          .    ,   .       ,    ,       .            -.     -,            ,   . 




        ,  ,   MBA,  ,  ,     ,    ,        ,      Gideon,    . 

  ,       :               ,         .  ,        ,   .     ,    -    - . ,    .  :       . ,   ,    ,     ,       .     ,     . 

  ,   ,         ,   ,   .   ,            .     ,     ,            ,       ,   . ,  ,  ,  ,        . 


:  




        ( ),         ,         . . 
    ,   ,         . 
      /     ,       .      ,     . 
              . 
         . 
           . 
         -  . 
      ,   ,      (,    ).        . 
                     . 
         . 

:          -  . 





  38 (640)  16  2008 . 


15.09.2008

----------


## AristoS

*      ?*


              :    ,      . 

         6   ,   -  .     (),   ,           452   (       3,5    ).         ,           .               .      : ,  ,        ().           ,   ,   ,      . 

           ?    ,     ?  ,      , ,   -          ,         .          ,    ,    . 

     :              .    ,   ,                 ,    ,    . 

             . 

,       (   -      ) ,     .        ,      . 





. 16  2008 . 


17.09.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

   ()  ,               ,   .        ,   -  ,             . 

     -            .  2001  -         .         .  -      ,              .  ,          .      - ,     . 

      ,          .    ,          ,            .   ,     ,    . 

   .   ,    ѻ,        .   ,               .  ,       .       -,   .            .       ,               ,         XXI   .   ,    ,                . 





 daily 


18.09.2008

----------


## AristoS

*      8* 


     (),     . 

,   ,  ,               .    ,      ,   . 

 integrum.ru 


24.09.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


          .                  .        ,         ,        . 

          ,   -    ,        .        .         .     ,-   ڻ    .   ڻ     . 

 (    ڻ) ,     ,         ,     ,    .            ,           . ,        ,      .          . 

     ,         - ,     .  ,        ,           . 

  ,              ,    . 

            .   ,              .     ,     .    ,        ,-   . 

       -    (     )        .          ()  16  2004 , ,        .         2002 ,          .              ,      ,    . 

     .        .          ,           ,-       -  .         ,          ,      .       ,-  . 

   Baker & McKenzie            .   ,    ,   ,           .          :      .     ,            . 

   ,   ,      $200.  , , ,        3 . .  1 .         30-40%      . 





 173 (3990)  25  2008  


25.09.2008

----------


## AristoS

*  -  * 

          .        ,   . 

 - ,     ,    ,          .      ?    û   ,      ,       . 

 :  ,      .   ? 

 :        214    .  34       ,   6     .  87     ,     .        .   ,     3  .            ,    ,           ,  .   ,  ,   ,   ,   .     .    ,          .        .      , ,     . 

:        ? 

:    .      .    ,      :     ,    .  -       ,    .           .   . 

:        ? 

:        - ,     . 

  ,        , ,    .  -         . ,        .     ,    ,     .  ,    .     , ,       ,      ,         

:      -  ? 

: .         ,    .  ,  ,     ,     .  ,  ,   .    ,   .        ,      . 

      .  .       , ,          .      .        ,    .        , ,   ,             . ,  .     ,   ,          ,       . 

:     ?     ? 

:      ,     .        ,  :     ,      .    . 





  4760  26  2008 . 



26.09.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


                  ,     ,    ,    .           . 

               .           ,      ,   ,       ,    . 

  ,             .   ,                      . 

,               .       ,        .        .                . 

  ,       ,       ,              .          .   ,  ,      . 

 ,    ,      .    ,       ,   .     ,         . 

         ,   ,  ,   ,    .          ,     . 

,        ,        ,             .          . 

      ,    .    ,       ,          ,      . ,        . 

          ,   ,  ,      . 

        .   -       .   ,                ,    ,  ,     ,       ,    .      . 

  ,       ,       .      .   ,        . 

   ,  , .    ,       ,       ,   ,      ,   ,    ,           ,      . 

            .       .         .      ,      ,              . 

               ,       . 

    ,                     . 

 ,        :     ,             ,    25  . 

      ,   ,         ,   .                    . 

          ,     .    .                 ,      . 

         . ,       ,         .        . 

    ,     , 

  .         , -   ,    .              .         . 

  ,    ,    -          .      ,         . ,     ,         .  , ,   ,          ,   . 

          .       - .       ,  . 

         .  ,       ,            . 

,              ,        . ,        -  . 

   ,                 ,       ,         ,    ,    . 

          ,   .  ,              .              ,      ,   ,     ,     . 





   1  2008  


01.10.2008

----------


## AristoS

*    -*


          ,        ,   -  -   . 

                  N15      . -  ,  ,     . 

      ,  .2 .291  .4 .33, .1 .285   (          ,     ).     ,       (.  .4 . 290, .2 . 290, .1 . 285  . 292  ).           (. 2 . 290, . 285  ). 

  ,            N15  ,   ,      .     ,            . -      . 

           -  .     ,  .4 .33, .1 .285, .2 .291   (     ,            ). 

 ,          ,         ,         (.4 . 159, .4 .30, .4 . 159  ). 

      . .       . -. 

    -      .









16.09.2008

----------


## AristoS

*  "" .: "      ,    "*


           ,   ,              871  .        270     ,       .    ?       ?      ?         -         ()  . 


 ,     ?  -       .       ? 


,      :     ,  ,   , ,      ,       .    - ,         . 


    ? 


     ,       ,    , .    ,      ,        ,    ,       .       .  ,        ,          . ,    ,      ,    .       ,  ,       . 


   ? 


 ,    .      ,    .            , , , ,   .          .       ,    ,      .  ,                ,  ,      ,      .  ,   ,         ,     ,     .           , ,  ,      . ,      ,       .          . 


        ,          ? 


       . ,         50,     ,      .     50,         .  ,           ,     .  ,       ,         , ,  ,        ,   Exel,           ,      .            ,     :    ,    ,           . ,      ,     ,   ,  ,     ,       . 


      ? ,    ,       ,   .      ,    , ,   ,  ,          .    ,       ,     ,      , ,        ,      ,  ,      .          ,     .  ,     60  ,       ,          . 


           ? 


    ,     . ,        ,  -     .   . ,  ,                   .        ,  ,   ,         .  ,    ,    ,   -  ,      . 


          .          ? 


-,       :   , ,   . -,       ,   IT .           .                    .        .           ,     ,           ,      . 


 ,       ,         .      -    - ,      .     .     ,           . 


    - ? 


.         - ,      ,   ,     ,     ,  .         ,   ,      , .            ,           . 


         ?    ? 


    ,   , .         ,    ,      ,                  .  ,      .       ,     ,   ,    - . ,  ,  ,      .    - ,      ,         ,        ,     . 


      .       ? 


    ,      .       -  ,    ,        ,    ,       .   ,   ,        ,  - ;     green mail  ,   -  ;       ,    ,             . 


          ,    ,   ,        ,    , -       .  ,         ,    -   .    ?   ?   .      .         ,    ,       .        ?   . 


 ,   -       ? 


.            ,         .    ,   .     : ,      ,       ,   , , .     ,   .           ,       2006 .    -,      ,   , ,  ,        ,          .                ,   ,      . 


                   . ,      ,       ,    -        .    ,   .       ,     ,       ,    ,    . 


       ,      ? 


 .         ,          .       .       .                        .    180 .     ,         18 ., ..  10%. 


 -,         ? 


         .      .     ,    ,             ,          . 


        ? ,         ? 


       15 ,                .         ,         .  -    . ,   ,   ,   . 






Interfax 


16.09.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


 .    20     . ,      ,     200  .
        .
 2002 . -  .          153  ,     -,    ,     .  ,   ,      .   2005 .              20,3          180,3  .   2008 .      .    .
       ,  100%         û,    . ,       . 

 :        .
:   


      2003-2007 . 





   173 (2739)  16  2008. 


16.09.2008

----------


## AristoS

* ϻ:    ?*


 ,     , . :
 ,  .        ,     .    ,  ,    ,   ,      .     ,       -  . 

 ,     , . :
    ,     .      ,     ,        .   (    , .  . .) ,        , ,    . 

 ,    -, . :
 , ,   .          .     ,       . 


..  34 16-22  2008 . 


17.09.2008

----------


## AristoS

* ,   ?*


        ,    1980-     -    .            ,  .      . , 
      -,  ,    3,5   ,      117 .            . ,   ,   . 


   ? 

   2003-.                      290 . ,        .           ,    .      ,    400  . 

         .               .         .  , ,   ,    ,   ,        .      .       ,      . 

    ,     .  , 19  2005 ,       , ,      .                . 

    ,   ,     , 22-. ,    ,        .                ,    .          ,          . 

 ,  ,    ,  -  ,    .     .   ,     200  .             ,  ,           . 

    25-  .   ,       .  ,  .    (!)             ,            .    ,         . 



      . 1        ,      . , ,    .    ,    .         ,     ,   .        .          ,    ,  . 

   -   ,     .  -      .        ,        .       .        .         . 

  -         ()  ,   ,            .      754 . ,    -        .  ,             .    . 

 -              10  .    ,    ,  ,       .     ,    .         . 

  ,            100      ,    .                   .      . 

24  2007     .   ,           ,   , ,      .   ,    .      . 

  ,  ,  . ,     . 29-            . 13.  21             . ,      ,      . 

       -  .  ,        .     , ,   ,          . 13,     . 

     ,    ,      ,      .  ( , ,        )              ,    .     . ,    ,       . 



       ?      ,    ,   ?   ,           .       ,       . 

        .                 .       ,   ,   .         ,       .       . 

             .          ,       (    ,     )   .     ,      ,    ,   .              .  ,   ,     .    . ,        ,       . 

           , -    .       .        (!)        .   ,      ,     ,       . 

,     .             ,   .        ,       .     ,       .        ,      .       ,   (     )  ,    . 

        . ,     . 

         .     .     .     . ,      , ,   . .        ,   ,      .   ,        ,   . 

   , ,      ,      .  ., 20  2007            .  .            . .,    :    ,            .  -    ! 

 15            . 330   ( ).      , ,       ,   .        ,         . 

 ,      ,      5-    .    ,        .     ,  ,   ,   . 

                   ,       .         .   ,          ,            ,                   .        ͻ.  ,    ,  ,        . 

 ,                  ,        ,  .             .             .        .        .    ,      .           .     ,               ,         



-   175  18  2008 . 


18.09.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


       - ,     ,   (). 

   , ,         ,         ,     ,   . 

      ,          . ,     , ,   ,           ,   . 

 ,         2005-2006              . 




. 


23.09.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

            -  ,           200  ,      .     ,             . 


         2005 ,      .              -    14       180  .      .   ,       û     .  ,     ,     -    ,     . 


 ⻗    .            ,     7-117,   3-117,   -33.   2006       . .      .   2007  100%        û.     4    ,  2020       12  .     2007    100  . 


         ()     . 159  .             (       ),  -           .                 . 


 2007   -       .         .     ,     ,           .
               ,       '-'       . ,  ,               . 



  174  26  2008 . 


26.09.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


,      .  ,    ,  ,    ,         ,      ,    .     -,  .   .     ,                    ?,   -. 


,    ,   .    , ,       .    , .       ,      .       ,          . 

 ,        . , ,      ,    . 

   .        ,       ,   .   -       .   .      ,    .   ,       ,       . ,   ?  ,    .       ,   .    ,    . 

      , ,  ,          .              , ? 

  ,       ,      ,    .           .        ,    ,  ,   (  )     .            ,             . 

          ,        - . ,  ,   ,    ,      15 .      BMW.        ? 

  ,   ,    ,   .      ,    .              .    ,      ,          .        ,   ,   ,        . ,         :  ,       . 

   ?      ,           ? ,        .        .         ,         ,  ,     . 

     ,   ,         . ,   ,              . ,                          .              .  ,        . ,  ,  . 

   ,    :     .    ,          ,          . 

   , ,     ,     ,      .              ,      .   ,   -   ,   ,    ,        .   ,  ,           . ,  :  ,   ?    :  ,   ? 

           ,    ?      -,            ?       ,   .       ,           .  ,     ,      ,     .






-   182  29  2008 . 


29.09.2008

----------


## AristoS

*  :     * 



         .        :   ()   ? 
,    ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,        ,  ,   ,     .  ,      -,      .        , ,   ,  .     12 ,       ,   ,    . ,     .        2007   5   (     , ). 
            (),     ,  .              . 
        .          ().      .   :    ,    (),        .             ,              . 
  ,   ,        .          ,    6 . 
   -      ,        . 
        8 ,       ,      -  .         ,  ,   ,  . 
  ,  ,    (),   7 ,      .       .          ,   . 
  ,         ,    .    7             ,     . 
  ,      ,      15        ,  ,  ,     .   ,        ,     2005-06          ,     ,    , .            .           :   ,     ,           . ,    ,         .       . 210 (     ).     -     ,     ,    ,  ,     . 
                ,       .   ,    ,       .          13  .          2007  .            ,    ,           . 


fontanka.ru 
02.10.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

    :     , ,       ,    ,      25  .
             ,           .
  , ,  ,        ,             .
   ,               .


   187 (2753)  06  2008  


06.10.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

        . ,             . 


    ,    .          .      .      1995 .        .    .         ., 7,                2013 .   2008 .          .            .,       .   2004 .       ,   2006 .   -     . 




9,5 . 2     ., 7.  5          $2,8 ,   $1    .




   185 (2751)  02  2008 . 


02.10.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

    ,       ().
   3    .    1000 .  ,       ,        .            . 


     ,               .      ,      2,5  ,   .          ,   -. 


        ,       .       .       ,     ,    ,      .        ,     .        ,    . 


     ,   2007              .                  ().     ( 2 )      ,           ().




   187 (2753)  06  2008  


06.10.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

        . 1      ()      -,          230  .   ,            ,           ,   ,         . 

 ,      -         230   (  , ,    . .)               .   ,          ,          . 
 ⻗  .   2006       . .      .   2007  100%        û.    4    ,  2020       12  .     2007    100  . 


   ,   3  ,                     .   2002       . .  (  , 100%       '')         -     ,    -    .      ,         16 ,     2003-2004   ,   14      . 


                  .     -     8  2006              ,               .
      ,   -   ,  ,  ,      .      ,  ,  ,       .      , ,    .  ,       .    ,  -       .  -    . 


   ,    -      .   ,    , 8     , ,      ,      ,       . 
  200     5%    4             ,      ,     .           ()  ,    ,         ʻ,        û100%  , 51%      . .   25%   .      ' ' (   ),           .   ''    '' 25,18%   ' '.      2009 . 



ڻ - 180  06  2008 



06.10.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

  ,         ,     2004 .   ()   .          .
   ,   9      ,    ,   , . 


                   .      81,5  .
   -,      -   .  ,   ,         2005 .        ,       15 (       )       .            ,    .
           .
 ,              ,         .  ,     . 210  ,      .     8 . 

    ,   ,   .
 ,   




   188 (2754)  07  2008  


07.10.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


          ,             .  ,       ,      . 

          5  2007 .             (  ). 

        .          .           ,       . 

  2002               ,     ,   û     .    2005-           .              .        .       -    . 

     2007                   ().     ,  ,  386 .                ,    .           . 

           ,     , - .      .             .        . 

,               , ,       ,                    . 

                 ,    ,        . 

 ,  ,    .       .          . 

             .     ,        . 



   8  2008 

08.10.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


         -   ()      .     ,   ,     .      ,   ,             . 


      .      -     2000 ,       .  2003    VIP- ,          .  2004           -   .      :     ,    2010 ,  ,  $450 ,       ,-       .    $400         ʻ,  $50        .  2004                1  .  2005 ,     ,  ,        ,        ,  - ,   .          -   - ʻ,-   .  -         .  1997       -.    :   (-),  -  ( ),     ( );          .       - .       - . 

  18-        , 8-      , 3-        , 1-     .         5%,      6%.   150 .    ,    -   170 .   .              .      2007    ,   . 

  -       .         ,    :  ,   .      ,-   .      ,         (   , , -  .).  2005  2007         :        ,      .    2008  ,  ,               ,-   .-           24 .            30 ,     7.            ,  ,        . 

  ,             .   2008                 ,             .           1  .,        4,5  .     ,                 ,-     . 




                    .             .       .                   ,   ,-   . 

    .              .   -, ,    ,   ,            ,        .    -          ,      . 

          ,       ,       .     ,  ,   ,-     ( ),    ,         ,-   . 

       ,    -         ,          1  .,        . 

             ,         . 2       ,     -    -    ,   ,       ,-   .  ,   ,   ,      24         6,023  .              .             :                      ,    -      -.  ,    ,   ,   ,        . 




          .   ,  ,     .          ,      ,-  2010 .   ,          ,        ,-   .-                 .      ,           ,    .  ,           . 

  ,            . ,  ,       -     (    ,  )     ,-   . 

 -                  ,        .    ,            ,     ,       . 

     25%   ,         ,    ,        ,             .                . ,           ,         ,-   .   ,                        .    ,        ,    ,-   . 

              ,       ,     .   80           . 

       ,   ,      ,   100% .     N3,           100 .   ,       50                    .          10    .                   ,   ,       .    ,  .     .       - ,           .       (        150 .    ).          . 


        ,       - ,        ,       ,       .     ,    ,       .         .       .  ,     ,-   ,     - .   ,          :    ,      .     , , ,    ,  ,    ,    ,        .   Business Guide       ,         ,         . 

  ,        .  ,  ,  ,    ,   ,   ,  ,    ,      ,      ,          , .          ,       ,    ,      ,-   ,   Lesprom Network.   ,    ,   :     ( ,  , )  2008    15%,          50%,     30%.         10%. 

         ,          ,      . ,      ,     ,           ,  .   ,      ,       ,-   .  ,   ,        -               . 

  ,    ,  ,           . 23                     .                       .              .      ,  -        .   ,     ,     ,   , . 


 ,   

 -                .   BG      ,         ,   , , -,  ,                 .         300       ,    86        ( ),             .   ,   ,        ,     .   ,           ,  ,  ,    .  ,     ,    :     , ,   .    ,         ,-   .-         ,  50% . 





     182 (3999)  08  2008 . 


08.10.2008

----------


## AristoS

*   -  * 


                ().     -     ,                . 

  ,             ,             2005 ,  . 

,     22  2007              -      .     ,     2005    2006       13  ,    5  .            ,      -          -,     . 



  , - 


08.10.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


 ,        ,  .       . 210     174     ,   .  . 159   ()      .
  ,        .
    ,          ,     2004 .   ()   .    -,      - .  ,   ,         2005 .      .
          .                . 




81,5        (  ).      .   .




   190 (2756)  09  2008  


09.10.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

                . 


  ,       ,  . 2 . 210 (  ), . 4 . 159 (,   ,   )  . 4 . 174-1 (  ,       ,   )  . 


 ,   2004-2005 .              (  ),      .        81  .
                .




   192 (2758)  13  2008. 


13.10.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

   -            15    , ,   ,     .        ,       .     . ,  -  ,  ,  ,              ()  .         159 .   ,              ,         .   ,   ,    $300-500.  , -      ,     ,      . 



  -  186  14  2008 . 


14.10.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


   -        ,          . 

  -   , .    .3 .159    (,         ). 

,      ,      ,          34 . . ,       -. 

       .      ,       .                     . 

     ,   .,      ,           .  , .        . 

  ,             ,           . 

      -     .             . 

         -         . 

,        .    ,             (.286  .305  ),  4           . 






14.10.2008

----------


## AristoS

*    ""*


  -          (),        .         ,        ,         . ,     ,         . 

  ڻ  -  ,      ,    ,     (34 . . ),      ,     2003 . 

      1990           -.   -,       (40,21%)     (27,47%),   (22,32%),   (5%)    (5%).           - 41,51%  .     2008             .    ,     Astera St.Petersburg,    34 . .        $16 . 

  ,          2003       ,       .     ,              .                  . ,    2007                 ,        .             . 

  2003 ,    ,  ,   ,        .       ,     ,    .      155  .  . 

          ,        . 159   ().           ,      .      ,     .   ,     ,     2007 ,     . 

    ,       :       . ,    -  ,       .      ,     ,   ,     ,-     -    . 

,  ,     , ,           ,   ,   ,     ().        ړ,   ,     . 

                   .            . 




  187 (4004)  15  2008 .



15.10.2008

----------


## AristoS

*         -* 


    -            ().  ,                     . 

         .   ,       ,       . ,           . 

,  ,              ,              .         ,                . 

,    ,      .                                   . 



.ru 


20.10.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

           . 


  ,    2003         . 60%     ,        .
             (30% ).                .     ,       .   ,      ,    . 


   ,       .           . 


, ,   ,        ,  ,   . 


       ,      . 


   , 28  2003               :  ., 249,  . 


      33       2005 .      1 . 2       . 


     ,        ( ).       $ 2 ,     $ 4 .   ,     21,5  . 


        .     31 . 



   199 (2765)  22  2008  


22.10.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


         ,            ().   ,     ,               ( ).       ,        . 

                27  2000 .          ,     .         ,  ,    ,   .  2003           ,        .    ,                ( ),      2003     .              ,        -  . 

             :            ( ڻ     8 ). ,           ,              .          ,     . 

  ,    .     2000                  ( ),    2003     .              .           .    ,   ,   . 

           ,    ,    .  ,        . ,          .  ,          ,        .   ,               . 

       ڻ       ,         .    ,         ,-  ڻ  .           . 




 193 (4010)  23  2008  


23.10.2008

----------


## AristoS

*  ""* 


            .           .    ,  ,       , -  ,     .    ,             .        ,        . 

        .   ,                   8    .  ,                 ,       2005 .    ,      , ,              .            .    62     , ,      .       . 

    ,  ,    ,        ,      -  .   ,    ,   ,      . 

                         ,   .  1-                  .              286,  3,  .     ,                           ,      . 

         ,        ,              .   ,       ,  : ,               . 

                     .      .    ,    , ,  ,      - ,               .    10                ,     ,    .       ,        .   . ,     ,    . 




. 


24.10.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


             -  .  ,          -,      ,   2005     .      , ,      . 

  ڻ     ,         -.          ,   ,     -   .   ,   -  -   ,     ,      ,         . 

    ,                      .    ,    ,        2005          , , , , , ,   ,     .   ,   ,   ,         ,                 ,       ,     . ,  ,   ,     . 

           -.                      ().    ,       ,         ,              .   ,     -,             ,  ,  .      ,       ,      (,                ). 

,    ,    ,       ,    ,  :            , -,   - .      ,  ,       ,       .   ,            ,   2005-2007 ,        50 ,      (),  ,    .     ,             ,         .  ,    ,   ,       .  ,             . 210   (   ),     ,   ,     ,    . 

       ,  ,       .                     .    ,       .               ,             .    ,                    ,      ,     .      ,  ,       ,      ,        ,    . 51 ,    ,-   .   ,       ,          72 ,    ,    ,     .                ,     ,     .      20 .     ,-   .           ,      . 



  196 (4013)  29  2008 . 


28.10.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


   29        (),   ,     ,  - .                2 .                :        25  . 

      2007 .         .




   203 (2769)  28  2008 . 


28.10.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

       .   10        . 


   11        ,   72 .       2,5 . . 


      ,        ()  .         15   .   ϻ,              ,      -  . 


            ,               .




   203 (2769)  28  2008 . 


28.10.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


  ,     -  ,        .            .   .,         ,      . 

  ,       ,   .      ,            .      -  . 

,           ,    .                 .              . 

          .       ,         .     ,    ,  ,  ,   , ,       ,      . 

                .               3  20 . 






30.10.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

         .
      ,           .       ,      ,   .             .
    ,        .       ,          .       ,         ,       .
    ,       ,          .            ,   . 





   207 (2773)  01  2008

----------


## AristoS

* : "   ,       "
    .       -  "  "*



          -    λ.  ,         .           ,        .

      .    ,  ,                 .  2006             ,   1 200 000     .     :        .


      .   ,       -              -.       ,           .  ,                ,         .  ,           - ,            ,  ,             ,          .

,     ,      . ,     :              ,   ,       λ.
  -     -
     .       ,            λ.     .         ,       :

-  , ,      ?
-  -   ...      ,    ,  
-   ,   !

        ,    .         ,      . ,    ,  .   ,    ,          12  ,         ,        .    ,         . ,    ,     .


         ,          .     ,   ,   ,       .          .     2005 ,       ,   :    ,       .
  ,      .      2006    λ      ,   .       ,  ,  , ,  .   2007             .     ,  -    .      .   ,        λ    ,    ...      , ,             ,    .    ,     :    . ,      .   ,   ,     ...

  ,  ,  .   ,      .          .   ,  ,      ,      .  ,      .   .      .      ,         .    ,  .       .  ,     ,       .    -   ,       ,  ,  ,        .


 ,   , .             .    ,  ,    ,        ,                      .     ,           -      ,   -        .            -   30%     ,  . ,          .

   ,   . ,       -    .  ,          ,        .        ,       . ,     ,    ,         ,          ,   ,     . ,        -.  ,       ,      -     .

264           .  ,      (  )          .  -          12-15 ,       ,   ,        , ,    ,   ,          .               .              .           .             . ,  ,             .


,    ,      ,       .  ,   ,   .       ,      .  ,         ,      .     :        λ   .     ,    ,    .      , , .      .

,     λ          .     -,                  ,     .   ,  -              ,           .             . ,     ,  ,   .  ,      ,         .  ,               ?      ,    λ   ?

----------


## AristoS

** 


                            .      ,    . 

          .    2004              . 



       ,           () .     2005     , ,       -     ,  ,  -  ( )   . 


      .         - .                 . 


  -        .        :       (, ,  ),                   . 


           .    ,   .  ,     .              ,           .    . 
     ,       .               : ,  ,           ,      . 



           (),      .               .      .  28                . 

*          ,    (      ,  ),  ,      .          .    ,    -   .   ,       ,   2006     -             . 


   -      ,           . 


. 


05.11.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

   ,   ,        ,       . 

,           2006            .     7               . 

      : ,       ,           .  ,      ,   . 

         -,       -.      7 .    210   (  )     . 

       ,         ,     ,        ,   . 






. 


06.11.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

        .             . 


     5  .   .                .     1990- .   ,          -      .      ,     -       .  1998 .,  ,     ,        .     , ,  ,  .    2008 .       .     14 .






   210 (2776)  07  2008 . 



07.11.2008

----------


## AristoS

* , * 

    -     . ,            ,      ,       .          .         ,         ,      ,      . 

 -    ,     :      ,            . 

     :     ,        . 

     ,         ,   -   .     ,  ,    , ,  . 

-    ,         :     ,     ,              - ,      . 

       ,  ,  :    ,    ,         ,     .         ,     . 

     ,   198, 199 ,  ( 159 ),      ,      ,          .      3   ,  ,     1,2   . 

  ,  500 000      ,  ,      .      9800 . 

 ,        ,     .  20      ,    λ     .  2003 .      ,  2005 .    .          ,    60-70  .  .  2006 .    ,           .        ,      .      . 

     ,  .       ,        ,       . 13         . 

      2011 .  ,  , ,     ,     ,      . 

            -     ,              .   ,  ,         ,  ,  ,      . 

-      :   ,       .             ,     ,   ,  . 

        -,          :     ,   . 





  211 (2233)  07  2008 .



07.11.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

        .  450 ,       ,   ,         .       ,      ,           . 

      .            ,  ,        .          ,         .       ,    ,    ,     ,  .          Ի. 

 ,      ,       ,   ,             ,     ,        .        ,     ,      :      .       ,   , ,          ,    . 

      .     ,   ,           ,   ,          .    ,   ,           ,    ,       .  ,    ,         ,   .                 ,  ,    ,   ,   ,            .     ,       ,       ,-  .-           ,    . 

            .  -    ,             ,      .     ,     ,  ,   ,  . 

         , ,           .              ,  ,  . ,  ,  ,   ,         40%        . 

 ,  ,      .     ,     ,  ,   , .            .            . 

        :     ,      (   ). ,    ,  .   ,                ,       ,     .      .          450 . 




  203/ (4020)  10  2008 .



10.11.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 




     ,       (), ,              2008       .           ,         .                ,         . 
             ()      .                        -    2005      .     (     )   ,       ,        . ,              ,    ,      .   ڻ,      -       ,     - . 
     ,       ,       ,          . ,  ,             .    ,      70 . ,    38  .                  ,            . 
              . ,         :         ,      ,                   ,    . 
             ,    .    ,         (          )          .          ,        ,     ,       (        ).   ,    ,      1,5  . 
,     ,       ,     .  ,          . ,                                . 

  207 (4027)  14  2008 . 


14.11.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

     ()      ,     ,          .        -    .         . 

    ,                  .               (.  ڻ).            3.7.1   ,        ,       .        . 

            ,    ,    .   20%    ,  -       100-           -    ,-      . 

       ,         (. ).  - ,-   .-   ,      ,      . ,   ,   ....    ,    ,    Computershare, -    ,    ,     ,    -.       ,   ,  ,     ,     ,-    ....  .   ,    ,  ,  ,  ,  ,-       .-    . 

                 .   ,         ,-      . 

    ,      , ,    PPF Investments            .                              ,-   . 

       ,-     .-    ,      . 

       ,  ,        ,  ,            ,         .          ,  . 





  207 (4027)  14  2008 . 



14.11.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


          ,         . 

    60-70   .   , ,             ,     ,       1200    .          . 

   ,   ,       ,    ,  ,     . 

      ,         , ,      ,      ,     ,   .         .   ,                          .    ,      ,       ,  ,    .           20   .                    ,     ,      , , ,  ,     .   ,   ,     ,      . 

        ,   ,      ,    . 

         ,          .     ,       , ,      .         ,  ,          .  ,             .       ,            .   ,      ,   ,  , . 

       ,         900  .  ,      ,   ,                  -      . 

      ,      ,   .  ,      ,   ,         ,         .  ,    ,     ,  .     ,     .   ,    ,   24  . 





  4792  14  2008 . 


14.11.2008

----------


## AristoS

* ,  * 

        .        . 


    ,              20  . 


     60-70 .  ,    .
      5   1200    ,  90%       ,                . 


  ,  ,        .        ,     ,     .         ,        .






   216 (2782)  17  2008 . 





17.11.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

 ,     ,         (    -  ),   .     ,    75%         .   ,    . 

 10          (   ڻ),      ,      .       .      ,         .  ,    , ,      75%  .          ,       .      27%   .  ,     ,     :    . 169  ,   ,   ,   . 

      ,        ().         21  2007  N394.   ,              .     ,    .           ,-   . 

      ,  ,      - .    2006   2007             154  . ,      ,  50-70%.             (  ),         . 

        ,        ,  ړ,          ,      .     , ,          .    ,      ,-   .                  .         ,-       . 

             ,     .           10  2007 ,   ,        ,        ,   ,     . 

     .            ,             .   ,            ,    .   ,        ,        :    ,       .    ,        ,          2008 . 

 ړ,   , ,   ,    ,           ,     ( 60 )     . 

    ,      .          ,        ,-   . 




  207 (4027)  14  2008 . 


14.11.2008

----------


## AristoS

*     ?*


          . ,        ,       .    210      ,       .        (      :      ). 

14 ,     ,            ,         .             ,  (      )  -     . 

,                24  2005 ,   ,          ,       . ,    ,   ,   ,      .   ,     .      ,     .                 - (      ).   ,            .   ,                  ,   (  )   .   2006                  ,   .           .            .        .      . 

           ,       . 

        -      .      45%   û  .   ,   2005     ,      .   ,       ,  2002 . 

    ,         ,    2006       . 
  ,   ,   ,     .  ,   ,  ,    . 

     ,  ,      .       ,      ,     .   ? . 

        .  ,   ,  ,      .         ( 159,  4  ),  ()     ,        ( 174  )   ( 330  ).    210    ,          2006      . 

   ,           .   ,      ,   ,             .    ,      ,     ,   . 

,        2006              7               .        .       : ,       ,     ,      .  ,      ,   . 

         -,    210   (  )     . 

: 

  ,  .   1999         127,  2,  ,  163,  3,  .    ,  6  1999   ,      ,         .      ,      40  ,    (     ,  ,    ). 

 2003           (    ,  , -  , -  ).            2002              40  54 .         : -  ,      .   , ,    . 




. 


14.11.2008

----------


## AristoS

* ()    * 


1      20          (). ,      ,    . 

2         .    14       2005        .






   219 (2785)  20  2008 . 





20.11.2008

----------


## AristoS

*   ?    * 

          ,       .      . 

          .   ,      .       .   ,        .            . 

       ,    .  , ,     . 

   -      ,      .       ,   .   .            . ,         ,     . , ,    ,    ,       . 

  ,      . 

       ,   .      .   ,       . 

      ,      : 

       ,  ,   .       .      .     26 ,     ,        . 

 ,        : 

 ,  ,   .      .       ,     .       . 





 < >,

20.11.2008

----------


## AristoS

* ,  * 

        .        . 


    ,              20  . 


     60-70 .  ,    .
      5   1200    ,  90%       ,                . 


  ,  ,        .        ,     ,     .         ,        .






   216 (2782)  17  2008 . 





17.11.2008

----------


## AristoS

*  "*

       c  

    -          , ,      ,   .     ,  , ,       .       ,             .              .           . 




1.  ,     ()   ,         ,    ()  ,               -   , -



2.   , :
)  ;
)      ;
) ,       ;
)     ,                   ,    


3. ,       ,      ,      ,      ,     ,   ,             ,     ,      ,    


4. ,   , ,   ,    ,     ,        (10 ) ,   
       ,         . 


      (,    )  ѻ     : 


    ,  .  1939        ,  .    (  ).              ,         .        ,       210 .  ,     ,    .    ?       99   100          , ,  ,      .    ,     . 


     ,      (    )       ,    : 


              ,      ,     ,    ,       (      ). ,   ,      8  10  (       )     ,      ,             .   , ,      ,    30-     1994 ,          ,     -   , ,  ,  , . ,   8      . 


     .    - ,     ,  , ,     . ,   ,     .   159-    ,  315-    ,  327-   .  .         . !    .          ,      -   , - ,         .    -        ,     . ,  . 



   17  2008 .



18.11.2008

----------


## AristoS

*         -2008*


     -2008.          ,     .       ,          . 

              ,   .    ,           . 

     ,          .     -.         ,   . 

      60   ,  .          1%  ,  ,     . 

                . 



NOTHEFT.ru 


24.11.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


        ,       .              . 

 ,  -,             - .              ,        ,   ..   ,  ,      ,             . 

  ,              ,  ,  , ,  .       ,         ,  ,   ..  ,         ,      .  ,    ,        . 

 ,   ,       ,      .     2003-2005 ,       .      309   ,    56     , 50     203   ,   .. 

  ,           .          ,        ,    ,        ,     ,  .        ,                   100  ,      . 





- 


25.11.2008

----------


## AristoS

*:        * 


     ()   ,             ()      . 

        ,               ,      ,  .Ru     . 

      2007 ,          .        29 . 

   -      ,        . 

        8 ,       ,      -  .         ,  ,   ,  . 

  ,  ,    (),   7 ,      .       .          ,   . 

  ,         ,    .    7             ,     . 

  ,      ,      15        ,  ,  ,     .   ,        ,     2005-06          ,     ,    , .            .           :   ,     ,           . ,    ,         .       . 210 (     ).     -     ,     ,    ,  ,     . 

                ,       .   ,    ,       .          13  .          2007  . 



. 


24.11.2008

----------


## AristoS

* ,   ,   * 


   -     .    .      ,          25  . 

    2007   -.                 .     ,    ,         2009 .          .     23 . 

  ,       .               .            -       .            . 





NOTHEFT.ru 


27.11.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


   -                    .     REGNUM,          :  ,     ,   . 

         (),     .         . 

 ,        ,     ,     .                  ,  (      )  -     . 





 REGNUM

27.11.2008

----------


## Sserg

)))    -       )))

----------


## AristoS

** 


         .    ,          .    . 

   .           ,  .   ,   .




http://www.tv100.ru/video/view/3984/




 100 » 




04.12.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 

      ,  -   .        ,        .       ,             . 

      ,   , ,      ,    , , ,     .   ,       ,      .  ()        ,      ,   . 

           .     ,     ,    ,   ,   .    ,   ,      .   , -       ,    ,     . 

  , 159-      ,   ,     ,      .          1  2009      ,      . 

 ,       ,      100 &#178;,   .   ,       ,      .    ,                ,   . 



.RU 


04.12.2008

----------


## AristoS

* -   ,          ().*

----------


## Sserg

-   
1.	  .

   . 
  :
)    (,    );
)      ,    ;
)      .

 :
)      , ,  ,     ,     ,      .

  ,     :
1.	      ,     ,        ;
2.	        ,        ;
3.	       ,         ;
4.	        (, ,   ..);
5.	  -  ,          ( ,     ,              ..  ..);
6.	     -,             . 

         ,      .   4-6        .

   ,        ,           .

----------


## AristoS

* -  * 
24.12, 22:00 .Ru 

  ,     ,     -.

 ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,        2005     ,            ,     . 

               . ,   ,             ,  . 

           . 

          4  159 (,   )   4  174-1 (     ,       )  . 

, , , , ,        ,              .          ,   .

----------


## AristoS

** 
02:18   

   -                ,         ().

 .-, 15    .    -                ,         (),       .

         ,     .    . ,    ,   .

      2007 ,          .        29 .

            (      ),         (  ,        ),          2005   -.

  ,  2005-2006      , , , , , ,                  锻.

        ,          ,    .    ,                 .

----------


## AristoS

** 
16.01.2009


     -     2007 .                . 

16  2009      ,        .  ,         . 

  -   2004 .  2006      ,         -,          .       ,  ,      . 

,      ,     .    ,        ,   .       ,  ,     .             ,         .     *: -  -*   .      . 

               .  ,         .  ,               .    ,    . 

    .    ,     .      ,    ,     .      ,       ,    . 

 ,     ,      .  -         ,           ,      .

       .     :        .        ,      (   ,         ),         . 

, ,         .        ,    ,          ,    .    .

     ,       . 

        .          .  ,   .        ,       .          . 

          ,     ,      ,    ,   .

   -    .     - .     .



: .

----------


## AristoS

** 

  , ,   ,        ,      .     ,     . 

       ,               .  ,  ,   ,    ,         .     ,         . 

 ,         . 

 ,    ,      ,       .     ,      .     ,   ,            . 

 ,         ,         . 

,          .   , ,       .   ,        ,      ,       .       ,   -  ,    .   ,     ,       , ,      . 

,     - ,       .    ?  ,                ,             .              ,   ,      . 

     ,       , ,      ,                ,             .  ,           ,       . 

      ,            ,             .       ,      , ,    ,    ,  . 

      :           ?        .     ,              ,          .               .          ,     Ó,        .,  , : ,      .     ,          . 





  4835  27  2009 . 


27.01.2009

----------


## AristoS

** 

        82 ,         ,       .      .     ,        2008 .  ,        ,   ,     ,   .  ,           . 

   82 ,      ,         ,   .         ,      ,   ,      .      10%  ,   ,   ,    . 

   2008 .         82 ,         .     ,    ,  . 

         ʻ    Motorola C115,  ,  2006 .      ,  50 000         .  ,   30 000       . -      . 





  15 (2285)  29  2009 . 


29.01.2009

----------


## AristoS

** 


         .    ,          .    . 

   .           ,  .   ,   .




http://www.tv100.ru/video/view/3984/




 100 » 




04.12.2008

----------


## AristoS

** 


  -               ()          .   ,             ,         -   . 
                   (),        ().   ,       .   ,      ,    2005           -  .   ,  ,   ,  ,                   . 

 -    -    ,      .            .         .   ,     ,   ,    .     ,       :  1  285 ʻ, ڻ   .  ,   :          ? 

,           .             ()      .  ,   ,   ,              .      ,       . 

     .         - ,     .    ,         2005 ,       ,               .  ,          .    -     ,    . 

       ڻ,          , ,    .  ,     ,      ,    , ڻ  . 





  10  22  2009 . 


22.01.2009

----------


## AristoS

** 


   ,      (),        ,             .   ,       18,5  .  34 .       ,       . 

   ,   2005    (, ,          .- ڻ)   ,      ,   2008 ,    (    ).  ,   ,      ,     (    )       .   ,     2006         2006  (    .- ړ)  5  .  34 .,      2007    13,5  .      25  2007      .                . 

  ,   ,  ړ      , ,   ,      .    ,      2007 ,        ?    ,      ,-   . 

      ,         , ,      . - ,             .        ,       ,-   .       . 

,                         ,    ,   .         ,                .    ,                    . 

,                       ,     . 





  12/ (4067)  26  2009 . 


26.01.2009

----------


## AristoS

*   " "*


    -               , -     .      ,   ,     ,      ,   9  . 

       .         .     ,      ,          .   2005            ,      .            .  ,  ,   , ,  ,    -  .   2006        . 

   ,   ,          (    ). 

              2006     .  ,       .          .      10 , 5     ,   .       ,  ,   ,  . 

     ,     :    ,         . 

  ,        .       -  . ,        :       150 . ڻ   . 



  13 (4068)  27  2009 . 


27.01.2009

----------


## AristoS

** 

   ,     .   2008- ,       ,       ,       ,    (, ,   ),  ,   ,   .  ,    ,      ,        . 

     .      ,        .        ,       ()             ,         !.           -  ,            . ,               . 

,   ,      .       ,        .  ,             .   ,         . 

       ,               .            ,     .    ,               .       , , , ,        .  ,      ,    , ,           .      9  2008          .    ,            ,      ,     . 

           ( ,   ,  ,    ).     ,       ,        .      .    .                 . 

         - .    ,                         .             .  ,            ,   ,    .          ,        . 

  ,  ,        ,         .      . 





.



28.01.2009

----------


## AristoS

*     " "     "    "*

        .      .


  293-     26  2008       ,     . ,   ,         . 


   ,          . ,      ,     ,     . ,   ,       .   ,         - ,    . 





                   ,   ,  ,          . 


     ,  ,              . 


       ,       ,      .     ,        .              ,      Ļ,     . 





       , ,            ,         ,     .          ,   .    ,      .         ,  . 


  ,   ,  ,  ,  ,   ,     :       ,    .  ,     ,      . 


               ,      ,    .  ,       .    ,       ,        .       ,      . 





  ,       ,     1990-     .    ,        ,       Ļ,       .      ,         ,      .
,  :       ,    .          ,       ,      -  .     ,        ,       . 

             . 

, ,         .
 ,   






  2008                    ,      . 



   8 (2820)  21  2009 .







21.01.2009

----------

,      !     "  "! :Cool:

----------


## Sserg

6???

----------


## AristoS

* 
15:18 .Ru* 

     ,      ,      .

  -    -   -   ,       2000  2005 .            ,   - - . 

     ,   ,       1971  ,   10    .          ,     ,   ,    ,      . 

   ,       ,   .                 -.

----------


## AristoS

*" "  ( 1)*

     -    
  (-)

" "          .       .             .     ,  -            ,          .     ,  " "        " ". ,  ,           ,      .       I  -  -       ?

"  !"

   2007-  ,      - ,     .  :      90-,       . 50-     ,     ,  40    -        .

       ""       ,      .

           : ,      ,   .  ,   .

        .   ,    ,   ,    - -    . ,  ,      ,      110- .        .

          : ,     ,        . ,   2007-,  : .     : "   ,   !"

 -  ,      . ,    " "   "",   -  . ,       "" .   ""      .            ,      .      - ,    ,     .

     ,    ?       -  .      .   ,    .     ?   .    ,   ,    ,  -   " ".      ,   ,   ... ,             ,       .      .

 ,       - .          ,  ,   ,     .

     -      .  ,          ,       .            .   2006       ,     ,     ...        -    ,       .  , , " " -       .

", , "

 ,  ,    . ,  " 90-".     70-.  "".   ,   ,    . ,   .

      70-   ,   .     20,                   .      ,    ,     .         ,      .      .  ,     ,    -. ,      ,      .   ,   ,     .  70-    ""  .      "" -   .     ,      90-.

 " "  "",  ""     ,    ,     -  ,     .         .     .

     .       - "".  ,            .    -,      .       -    .      ,     .    -   ,   -    . ,      .      -     30-       .        87-.

  ""  ,   .     :    ,          .      .   " ".

 ""    :      .  ""  ,    "".    ,     .     ,   ,   .    ,     .    ,    ...   80-    ""  -   . ,      ,  .

     .  88-       6- ,   ( ).        70 .    ,   .     .    ...     -  .   4 ,       .      ,   , .



 93- , ,    -      .    .      ,    : , , , ...

""         ""        "".   -.         . ""     ,       .      .  "",        ,     .      "",    .  ,      ""      "".

        :     .    .      ,   "":       ,    .   ,      . ,   ,  "" -  .

   -    .     "",  .   -       "".        , "" ,   ,        . , ,  -   ,       ""... 20  93-     .    ,     ""       .

      - .   , ,   ,  ""    - ,    , , , , ,   . ,    .   ,     ...

"    -  "

  94-      "" .      .  ""     ,        .       , ,     ,       ...   ,       .      12  -   "", ,    ,    .

,   ""  .   ,  2003-,            - -    .   3          .      . 

     .      , ,    " "  ,      : "    -  ".   1997   ...  .   ,       ,    ,  ,  ,   ,     ,     .

,     :         ,    . , ,      " "...






 "" 9:34 03.03.09

----------


## AristoS

*" "  ( 2)*

     -    
  (-)

  ""       " "    . 30              ,    2000-    " ".       "-   ".   :     ,     ,  ,   .

- .    

  90-      -   "  ".      -      ,        .           ,  ""  "".    -    .  "  "  ...  -.

"" -      ,      "".  94-           .      .      .       ,  "".

      .   -                ""     .      ,    ,       .  98-     ""      .



,   "- "         -  , -   . ,     ,    .

 ,    ,  ""      .          .   97-       .  ,    . ,         "",   -      .      .     ,     .

   ""   .  99-       -  , -  ,            .  ,  ,   ,     "":       .   ,   , - -   . ,          -    .     .     ,    .   99-       .           .

-               .    -     90-. - -             ,       "" .         "-"  ,   ,        ,        .    ,       ,     ,  -  "",      .           ,    "-"    .

           ,          .  ,  ""      .



       -. ,  -   -       .        :                     ""     .      :     ,         ,         "".

      .  99-         -  -    ( -  -       ).    (  ?)   ,    . ,   "",  ,  .

      .   ,      ""       .      ,     - .       .  ,         ,     ...   2001          .   - .  .

           .    "" - 7-       .    :   " "    " ",     -  ,        .   2004-,   ""   ""  ,    ,   - .      .

  2004-     .          ,        .     ,  ,     ...     2007-   .

 ""

    ?    " "  "" ,  2005 ,          2006-,       18     .   .   ,    ,   ,    .         :    , , " "     ?!           .

,       ,      .      :             ,     . , ,      ,   ,           ""  .

,    ? , ,          :                  .  .

 -: ?!     .   ,       "" (     ),    .  , ,    .         .

  ,      ,         "",  . " "       ,     . ,       ,       ,      -,    :  .        " ".

  " "  ,    -  ,          ,        .        :  ""?      .

 :      " ",     " ".





       -       ,        . ,     ,    .   ,  ,   ""   -. 

            . ,     ,          -.  ,          ,   .   - ,     .     "", -   ,    .

       ,   ,  ,    .   -             .   -          -      .




 "" 11:11 04.03.09

----------


## AristoS

*  ,     n&Paper        "      "*


 ,     2005 - 2007 ,  ,     -       .       ,    ,        ,    2001 - 2004 .        ,  ,    -    .  ,         - , , ,  ,  , .     ().      . ,         ,         .        -  ,       .     : , ,     -    . ,     ,  ,    .

     ,  ,  .       .      ;   15-        , -               ,  .      -,     .       ,            .

       ,     ,    , -  ,  ,   .      ,         .         .       ,        .               - ,        .     , ,  , ,          .      ,        .   : Factum obiit, monumenta manent ( ,  ).

   12 (342)  30  2009 .

30.03.2009

----------


## AristoS

** 


     *         .  .    ,      :     ?           .

                -    ?     .   2005   *      *       -,        . ,   ,       .   -    ,     .

    .       ,     .    , ... 2007     2,5      * :  50  2006   16  2007 ,   2008    8.

  49 ,    *      (),     ,   15  ,  9   .

  -,    * ,      13  *   .

   ,  ,   ,       ,    .    *,   * .

  *  , ...      ,    ,     *  *,    *      *    *    *   ....



   12 (342)  30  2009 .

30.03.2009

----------


## AristoS

** 


http://foto.fontanka.ru/items/2009/3...ders_table.rtf


   12 (342)  30  2009 .

30.03.2009

----------


## AristoS

** 
02.04.2009 18:15 /  (4) 

  (), ,    .   ,   . ,      .         .    (       ),           .      . , -  .


,        ,                   (),    7                 ,   .

           (  )    ,    ,       .    (        )     (   )   -          . -         .      .  ,   , -       .              ,        .

        :      .  ,           -.      ,   . ,       ,          .       .        8 ,         

,              (   6 )     ,    .   ,            ,   -  .      ,          ,  ,        .          .

,                 .  , ,    ,                  .             .         .   ,                   ,    .                .

        ,       . , ,    ,  : 31 ,        ,      ,     .

----------


## AristoS

* :         * 


   2009           ,                   ,     . 

    ,           (  ),       .     25  11   ,                 : 
 , ,     ,      ; 
          ,      ,   ,   , -    ; 
 ,  , ,    ,                ; 
       ,   ,      ; 
            , ,    ,           ,                     . 

  ,         35  11   ,             ,    ,          . 

   ,               ,               -  (.     ). 

 ,     ,   ,      ,       . 

    ,                 . -,             ,  -,            -  (  ). 

       ,  ,     ,  ,    , ,  , ,   ,    , ,   ,  ,  . 

     -           ,        ,  - . 

 ,                  . 

          30  11,  ,            ,   ,        .         ,    ( 34  11   ). 

  ,                       .       ,  ,       .         ,    ,     .  ,   ,       , ,   ,    . 

  ,       ,        ,        , ,            . ,      -              ,    ,   ,         . (.     ).                 .  ,           ,      . 

   ,           , ,  ,     ,   ,    ,       ,   ,    ,    ,    ,        .. ,  ,              . 

       ,   ,      , , ,      . 

,       ,      -             .    , -              ,         ,      ,       . 

     -          .             ,  . 19.7     . 

  ,    ,       ,     ,              .  ,      ,                       . 

12.03.2009

----------


## AristoS

13(616)  13.04.2009
 ,  

** 

      .   ,     ,         ,       .

       .             ,      .              ,                     .       (),              .
              - (      )     ,         .             ,       . 
        ,   ,    :        ,         ,             .       ,        ,   . 
          :            (, ,   ..).           . 
              . ,                      ,   .         ,      ,     (      ),    .         ,  ,        ,                , ,    -  .  , ,        ,        . 
    ,         .          . 
          .           .                  ,            ,  ,   ,      .          (   ,    ),         ,           . 
        ,              .       ,     (      );       ,        (    ).      , -            .
        -   ,             .         :              ,     . 
             .       -       ,  ,   ,     .
                  ,             ,           ,    .
            -,     .           .    ,    ,      ,    .
    ,       ,      ,    ,             .  ,      ,  ,    .
            ,       .   ,               ,                         (.  1),            ,  .
                     .        . ,      ,     30   , ,       .       ,        . 
          .      ,                 ,        .          ,     (  )           . 
   ,           .      ,       ,       .        ,    ,     ,    ,        .        ,     , ,    ,   . 
            .             .  ,          (   )     .   :              ,        -    .           ,       ,  ,     . 
          ,         ,   (       ),             90-.           ,        .    ,        20   ,      .        2006 ,                    .
     ,       . -,       ,         . -,              ,      . -,               ,          ,     (.  2).
   ,     ,     ,    ,          ,      ,             ,      . ,   ,        .   :    ,  , ?          ?   , ,    ,      ,     ,  -  ,    . 
                .              : ,     ! 2025%!     ,    .    ?   ,         ?      -     :        . ,     -       (),     . 
   ,        ,      ,    .         ,     -   .


 1   - 

 2     -

----------


## AristoS

*   " "   *  


* 16.09.2008 15:12*

           N15,        .             . 
  - ,       N15     ,  ,     .

        .       ,          .

       ,   291,  2; 33,  4,  285,  1,   (         ,     ).  -   ,      ,   -       .

       "" ,        .      " ",             ,   . 


    ,    22              ().            .

        " "  . 

  "" ,             ,    ,  ,  ,       , ,   . 

   ,   2005     .   ,   ,  . , ,      ,        .            . 

,   ,        "  ""  .         ,        . 

             .    ""         .

          12 ,      1  ,      40.

        : "", " "",  "  ", "", "   ", ", 24",  "-", " "-", " ", "", "-"   " "".

,   2006       "  "  .  Rolls-Royce   ,     .        (),         .

  .     .   ,     -15     ,          . 

    ,  "  "   "",       " ",  ""   "", ", 24"    "".             ,  . 

  ,      (  )  . ,      ,    , , ,       . 

  ,          ,     .          $300-500      . 

 ,    ,     ,           .

   ,        . ,  ,           "" .       " "   " "    .

,            60 .

    " "     ,   .       ,              "" ,   .  ,      ,   ""   .

          ,           .            ,      .

 ,              .      ,     .

       .     ,         .        ""  "      ".

http://www.dp.ru/

----------


## AristoS

** 

*09.06.2009 19:18* 

     ,       15-        -. 

   22 ,    .    17 ,  . 

,     15  ,  ,  ,                .   ,    2005-2006   ,        :     .     :  ,   ..   ,   ,    300  500 . 

         -  .        210  (    ),   . 

             ,  ,     ,          . 

http://www.fontanka.ru

----------

> ,   ,    300  500 .


  ,   ""...

----------


## AristoS

, 13.11.2007 09:07 
*  ,  .*

 -           ,     ,        .

              .
1.      Ȼ,       :
- ,
- -,
- .
2.      ۻ,       :
-         ,
-          ,
-   ()            .
3.        ,       :
-    ,
-    .
-          . 
4.      ,       :
-  ,      ,
-   ,
-     ?! -        . 
5.       ,       :
-     -  .
-     ,
-    .
6.         ,    :
-    .
-   ,     ,   .
-   ,      .
-   .
-          (, ). 


  ,           - . ,     26%  (    ),       , :
1.     ,     "",   ...        .  " ", , ,     -       ,    .
2.         ,  ...
3.           " ",    ...
4.         ,  

 .
 2004 .

----------


## AristoS

*   70%    ""    ( )*


            70%    ""   ,    REGNUM        .

"21  2009           ..  ,              ""     70%    .           .         ,     22  2009       ,   4 .159   (,     )", -   .

   ,   ,        ,    70%     "",      ,  ,             .   .       ,       .

----------


## AristoS

** 

  ()         .   15    REGNUM    -   .

"    28-     -       , -   -. -  ,         84  ".

  ,   2007        "  ",        .     .       ,   .            .             .

----------


## AristoS

* :    ?   * 

,    ,    ,     1000 2000% .           ( ,    ). 

    .     ,      .    . 

-,            ,        . 91     . 

     ,     ,        ,     ..  ,     ,   ,       . 

-,        -             .  ,            ,     . 

         :                   (. 6 . 79, . 1 . 84    ),        (. 7 . 49    ,        (. 5 . 71    )  .. 

-,        ,        ,   ,     ,     ,    .. 

                  .           , ,     ,      ( ,   ). 

-,      .       , ,  ,   ,      , ,    .. 

          .         -  ,     - ,         . 

-,    1%  (. 4 . 51      . 7.9.1     2  1997   27          )     ,        ,          ,   , ,  ()      .             . 

-,                        ()  (  ) . 

     ,                  ,    . 

   ,          .   ,     ,  ,    ,   ,            ,        . 

 ,   :     ;       ;      (    )     ;          (100%   )   ;        ( ,         ..),       ,      . 

         ? ,  ,    , ,         ,     ,       .. 

            ,             ,      . 

         ,        , , ,      . 

     ,      ,   PR,     . 

 ,     ,      ,  ,  ,      .  ,  ,     ,      ,      . 

   .      ,  ,     ,   .        . 

  :         (  );    -    ;    -       ,    ;           ;          (   ,     ,       ; ,    ,   ,       ,    ,   );       (:           ,      ). 

  л :     ,   ,       ,        , ,   ..,          .  ,    -     ;                ;      (,  ). 

        ,     ;                 ;       (     );       .        ,    ,    . 

   ?     :  ,  ,  ,  ,  .   (     )      100-500 . .        ()          . 

            ( ),    ,      .   ,           

      ,  ,      ,  ,  ,     ,             . ,            -     ( -        ). 


 ,     : 
  , ,      . 

,   ,   ,      ,       .  ,      ,  . 

,    .       ,   ,  .         ,  ,         . 

,  ,      ,  ,    .      , ,        .        . 

-,    .        ,             .         .   ,      ,   ,     . 

        .     ,    ,  ,     ,          . 

       , ,  ,   ,     (, ,    . .). ,      .       .

----------


## AristoS

** 


      .   ,        ,    ,       -, . 

       ,     ,        .      ,   , ,  ,  ,      -,   . 






    ,         . ,   ,        .        ,    2    "  ".    ,      ,    ,   ,    . 




 :       :     ""  "-2",    " ",  100   ;     .  ,  900    ,    ,  30    ,   ,      200  ,       " ",   4,1 ...,       2 ...   . 




,             , , ,  .        2000  .     ,      ,      .   ,    ,    ,     ,  ,  ,   ,  ,  .  ,   ,   ,     ,   ,       .  ,       ,     ,    .                . 



  ,        ,   ,        . ,     ,     .     ,  ,    ,   . 




  : 

 2005-2006.        ,      ,    .  ,          . ,     ,         ,       ,  ,   ,      .  ,     ,          (. ). 




  2005   "  "    "- " ( ).     .    2007 ,    ""   "".  ,   ,     .         ,      ,     ,       6 .  ,  " -"    .   .       ,      -.      ,    ,       .   ,   . 

 ,  2008- ,      -   .      ,           ,    ,    .     . , - ,      -.      ,        ,    ,   ..         , ,                 . ,     ,     



   . ? ,      ,  ,               ,    ,    .    ? 

,         ,        ,     ,      ,     .     ,      ,     ,              -  ,     ,   ,  ,       - 

   ,      .  .    .          ,    2000 ,   ,    . 

    ,   ,      ,    - ,     

    ,       . ,    ?   ,    ,            .  ,     ,    .   ,         .      ,     ,      ,  ,    .     ,      ,     .   ,         .         ,      ,     . 






     . ,    ,   ,      .     .   ,  ,  ,      .     ,   .    ,     ,     -    .     ,     ,  ,   .   ,          ,     ,   -  . 

       .  ,       10-   ,   ,  ,        .    ,          ,      ,       , ,  , .   , ,  ,   ,     ,   . 

  ,        . ,      ,         .        . 

  ,     ,    ,       ,      ,        .    ?    ,    ,     ?         ? ,  , ,     . , .      ? 

          .            .      .   ,        .                    .

----------


## AristoS

*   ()    * 
16:21  29.07.2009

  -   
   ()      ,   ,     -   . 

  ,   2005       ,  .   ,  ,    ,     ,   "",     "".     2006     5    34  .   ,    2006 ,      13,5  .      2007 ,     ,   .      2008 . 

                .  ,              174  (" ,   "). 

          - ,     ,  ,         ,     ,  ,           .   ,          ,     .         -.

----------


## AristoS

** 
//       


 "-"  78/ (4133)  04.05.2009 


                  -     ,              .        "",   ,       ,        .

        2008     ,      .  , ,       -,         .       ,           ,         ""  ,    ,         . 

     ()            ().   , "   2005 "      ,     .   , ,           .  ,         ,     ,      .      ,     (  ,          ,       ). 

  2009                     .  ,   ,  2005        -  .   ,   ,  ,            . 

              .        :          .          "",        . "       .          .       (.  "")   .     ",    .   ,          ,        (  , ""    ).          . "     ,         ",    . 

             , ,    ,       . "     , ,   ,       .  ,      ,          .         .           ?"    .

----------


## AristoS

** 
24  2009 |  ,  | : MA-online 


              ,   ,  Advisers     " ".
   -    ,   "",                                   .
"  ,  .2 .2 .30  .325  .4 .2 .241  ,                   ",    .
   ,         ,    .
  ,                     ,  ,  ,  ,  ,     .
  ,    "" .   1995         ,          -      " ".    ,   ,     ,   , ,   ..
         ,  " "   .   .           ,  ,    70  ..        ,          .
 ,   .       .
  -    2007  .   ,      .
.      ,  . 210   (     ), .163   (), .3 .33, .4 .159   (     ), .3 .33 .4 .174.1   (    ,      ). . , .   .       (. 2 . 210  ).  , .     (.163  ),  .  .       ,       (.4 .159, . 4 .174.1  ).        ,  .159   ().
. , . , .   .         ,        .
,   2007-2008 .      " ":       .              "" .   . .  "",   "",    ,   "" ,  .

----------

"  "  ? -   -   ,  ?    )

----------

?!   .  .
   -       ,  (  ).  .

----------

- .

----------


## AristoS

*          12* 

2    14:30
:  

  12       " ",     -.

    ,       ,   () ,  "     ".   -  ,      16   ,        .

"     ,      ", -  . 
  , ,   ,     , -  ,         6    .

----------


## AristoS

*    15   * 
12.11.2009 10:54

    -  15    .      ,      .       .          ,     .       .

               .             .         :

"   ,      " ", " ".  .           ,        ,    -,       ".

     -,               .     ,  8 ,   ,  " ".        " "   "".          16  .     -        .     ,     :

"  ,  ,         .  ,    .  ,     .    ,          .  ,         ".

    .  ,         ,     -   .          .                .            -  .      .           .

----------


## AristoS

*,    *  

      .
12.11.2009 07:51 

  (-)
         ()     . 

  (),      ,  -   ,    2007 .        , ,       ,   ,   .            :

-              .      , ,             .     .  ,        .   ,   ,    ,      -    .

 ,   2004          ,   2005-2006          ""  " "".   ,                      .         13  ,     "-",    "   ", "  ".                . 

    ,       ? .     ? .        , ,  ( -   ), ,   . ,     ,     ,  -  -  .

     () 15      ,     -        16    . 


Read more: http://www.svobodanews.ru/content/ar...#ixzz0WdU2D0O4

----------


## AristoS

*:  * 

:  ,               ,  , . . .

       .   ,           . ,        .           - ?
           : 
 ( );
 (  ,   ,  );
 (     ).
      ,        ,    ,   .   ,   ,   12%        .         300.
                     , ,     .           ,       .                   .

       ,     :       ,    ,    ,  ,      ,   . 
    ,           ,  , ,    .          .

           ( )     -,   ,      .       .
1.   - *  *.      ,                       ,     .
           -      (  )    -    .
             ,          .
       ,                  .           ,         ,         1 .  ,    ,        .     ,         ,  ,       .
            -*                   ,         -.
 :  *. 16.06.05          ,   .     -       .         .   ,       -        Hackbridg Partners  Wortmant Investment Ltd.   2005 .   ,     . 330   .

----------


## AristoS

2.     ,     .        ,        ,     ,              .  ,  ,                   ,     .
           ( )      ,      ,      ,         .
   ,     -     ,        (        ).
  :   .  2004 .        (       ,   )     
20 . 2   ,   .
        ,         ,     .      ,        ,   .        .           -,  .     ,       . 
07.02.04            ,         .      -. 
        . .  ,       ,    2004 .     . 330   .
    .       ,      . 4 . 159       ,   .    .        ,       . 
   . *            Ȼ       111  .      7  8   .
3.           .   ,      ,  ,       .
         ()     (     )      ,    ,       .       (      ,     , ,    ).
    ,           (        )    .
  :  **.       *     2005 .      .  ,    ,  ,           68%           .               400?000     6000        75  .     -               ,       (. 4 . 159  ).
20.06.07 *   .     5,5      500 . .,     5       500 . .  ,      74  . .
4.   .    ()      ,        -      .         -,       ,         .
    ,   -       .         ,    .
     *,    :  (  ) ,         ,  ,         . .          , .
  :  .       ,               -    ( ̻)  2005 .
   2004 .        .   17       12     . 
 60%              ,    ,       .
              . ,         , ,        .      -    ,     .

----------


## AristoS

,          ,     .    ,     ,         . 
                     ,   . .
        ,        ,               -.
1.   (),          .          ,       ,         ,    ,  -    - ,   -, ,     .     ,    ,  ,  -,    -   .       ,      (),       .
             (,             ,       ).
        ,  -,     .  ,                   (,      ).

 :  **.  *   .   * ,   2003 .         **  ,    ,        .   ,    ,     ,       ,  .             . 
     ,     .       .  ,         .       ,          300 . .,     .      , , ,        .
  2007 .       . 2 . 305      ,     4   .
 ,     ,       2008 .  9       (. 4 . 159  ),    (. 3 . 212),   (. 3 . 303),      (. 2 . 327).
2.    (),     ,            .            .  ,         ,       .
      ,        - .
 :  *.    * (          ),    ,  2003 .  .             4     15 . 2. 
      c              ,     .             ,        .      .
              ,           .
         1  200  .,     ,         ,     .               ,       .                 .
              .
3.    ()    .  . 27  ,    ,        ,    .         ,               . ,              .
   -**     ,       .
  :  .                  ,           .          .
,   2005 .      5   .        4 .           .       100%   ,        .    : -,      ,  ,   -     ,     ; -,          .                .
              ,             ,     . -.

----------


## AristoS

- 
        :                ,        .              (  ,  ,    ,      ,     ).
         ,   :
                 ;
     ,    ,    ;
    ,    ,   .
       ,             .
  :  **.     *       .  2005 .                     . 4 . 159 *  *  , . 174  (*)  ,     . 199   *   .      ,          - ,   - ( . 308        ).

     -, ,  ,  . 301  ,           .    ,      ,   ,  ,    ,      .
        , ,      ,        ( ,      ).
  :   .   2004 .           .     45 ,   ,  , .  ,             .
 **   *   15.07.05   *   . 2 . 330   ,           3,5   .

    (  green     blackmail  )     .       ,      ,   ,          .
      .     , , ,       .      ,       ,    . 
      :
         ,      ,        . .;
          ,     ;
     ;
          ,   -    . .1
  :     24..   2004 .     24.    20%             .           .                      . 
              24.       .     ,      ,              ,     .
  2005 .    .     . 1 . 179              1    ,      25 . .
              ,      ,   .  ,     ,                .
          :  -> -> -> ,        .           .
-  
           . ,  ,                : , , ,  ,    ,  ,  .
.         ,     ()       ,          , . .     ,      . 159   .                 ,     ,     .
  2006 .    .      ,             .      ,     ,          ǻ (     80  .). 
      . 3 . 159     7  8   .
  . *           . 162    . 2 . 330      .
       .                  ,     ( ).     . 162   .
  2007 .        ,           . -.     14    ,        .
          ,    . ,   -,   *,        .
          (. 4 . 159  ),     (. 2 . 330),  ,    (.??4 . 174.1)    (. 2 . 327).
    .            .        . 327  ,             .
        ,    . 1 . 327       ,       . 159 .
 ,              ,    . 1 . 303    .
    3  4  2004 .       .                   .      ,     . 
  ,           .         ,       .       . 4 . 159       ,     . 1 . 303  .

   ,          . 
  ,    ,    ,   , , .
        .
  ,   ()    -.       ,         :    ,         .      -,           .
               ,         .
            ,    .
         .
           ,   2008 .        . 196    .
 2000 .  ʻ,   .  ,    ʻ (-),    ,      ,      .  ʻ  ʻ    .     ʻ   ͻ.   ,  ,     ,    ʻ.      ͻ.
 2004 .  ͻ     ϻ,      ,      ʻ,     .
  ϻ,       ʻ     ,     ,          (    * ,    )  ϻ, ,             1,5 .   ʻ        . 
     -     2005 .   ϻ      ,       .
      ϻ  2004 .   ƻ.   ϻ      ˻ (. )   ݻ (. )   Ի (. ),   .  ƻ  2005 .    ϻ          ,      .
    ,   ,   . 
  2006 .     -   ,      14 ,           . 
   .   ,   2004 .         20  .      .  ,   ,                   .          ,     . 
,   2004 .     ( )           8  .         .          .     , *  7,3  .       9,6  .

          1,7  .       .           -      .  ,         , , ,    , ,    . 
     .    ,      .   11        2    . 
           .       .   2007 .     2    ,      ,      (. 285  ).
      ,  ,               ,          (    ).


   ,     ,      . 

     :
   (   );
   ;
      ;
         ;
      ,     ;
 ,      ,        .
            .
           , ,    .
        08.08.01  129-        ,      ,    ,   () .                    . 
     ,       .   ,      :             ,     .
       ,  ,  ,        ,    ,   , .        .        .   ,   ,   ,       ,       - .

----------


## AristoS

* .    .* 

        .   ,       .       .   ,     ,     . 

  ""   ,        .   ,          .  -    .         .             .   90-       ,  ,  ""   ,    ,  .  ""   - "     ". 

    .  ,      ,   .    .          -       . ""       ,             .    -   : ,  , ,   -       . 

      ,  "-",        ,    .             . ,     -       .    "" ,      .      ,     ,    180-250 . 

        .       ,        ,       . 

       -     ,     ,  ,  ,    ,           . 

      ,             . , ,         .    ,          ,        .     ,       ,      " ",  "".        ,   ,       . 


 ,           -,       ,  ,     .  ,  ,    ,   ,       ,    . 



        . 
      ,       :  ,   ,  .     ,          .            . ,    ,            .     ,      "   "; ,            .      ,            ,         ,         . 
      ,    (          (   ),    (        ),        ,     . 



,            . 

              .      "  ",   ,   ,        .  ,           ,   : 
        ,    ,  ,  ,     ,    ,    ; 
     ,           ,  ,  ,     . 
  ,   " "    " "   ,      ,     . ,         ,    .             ,         .      ,    -   ,          .     ,     ,      . ,     ,         ,   . ,    ,     ,    (       )               .       ,   ,           . 

-,        .      " "     ,  ,         .      ,          (        ),      ,      - ""   . 

   ,  -          (   )     :  ,   ,       ,     .



 ,      : 


         ,     .   ,     - ,  , :          ,     ( ),     - ,     .               . 

     ,          .         (, ,   ..).          .          .          .        ,      ,         . 

  ,        ,        .    ( )   .          -  .  ,  ,       . 

   .              ,    ,   .      .     ,      :
,     ; 
 ; 
; 
    ; 
  .
 ,            ,       ,     . 

          .       ,  ,    . 

        : 
    ; 
  ,  ,      ,  ; 
  ,  ,    ,      ; 
 ,     ; 
      ; 
 ; 
 ; 
 ,     ,            . 
     ,     .        ,      (     ).     .           .         .         (    ). 


        .   ,  ,  ,                 . 

      .      -   (  "  "). 

 ,           .        100-%    .   ,    ,      ,  .  ,  ,  ,          .


     ,  ,    ,      ,   " " .          .     .



  " "   ,    .     ( , ,  )          .

----------


## AristoS

*        ?* 

       , .          . 

         .   ,   ,      .         .   ,   -  ,       .          ,    ..,        .           . 

                          .    ,        ,  -  .    ,  ,           .               ,   ,      . 

 ,         , ..         .           ,       ,   ,      .  ,                  .  ,           . 

 -          .  ,      .            .            .          -      .  -       ,             .    ,          ,                 .          .  ,    , ,              .   , ,         ,      , ,      -.    -       -        . 

    ,    ,         . ,               .          ,        .    ,    ,    ,            .    ,          ,      . ,           (   ),    . ,   ,         . 

  ,     ,       -         .           ,    .          ,              .            , ,           .           ,        . 

        ,   .         ,  ,    .  - ,     ,   ,     ,      .     ,        -          .        ,                .                   .       ,  ,  ,    .  ,           .     ,  ,       ,             . 

           ,       ,    ..  ,                   .      ,        --       .              ,  ,     ,      ,     ,         . 

                 ,       .               ,    .  ,       ,     . 

    , ,  ,   ,    ,           .           , ..              ,      -.         ,   , ,   .               .    ,  ,                 ,      -     ,      ,  . 

            -,       ,     ,          ,   ,    -          . 

  ,  ,             -,         ,     .       ,           ,     . ,  ,           ,   . ,    ,  ,       ,           .  ,         ,            ,      , PR-  GR-. 

 ,   ,          -       .    ,     ,    .          ,            ,  ,         . 

 ,        ,     ,   ,       ,       ?       . 

1.  .   ,    ,     .     ,    .  ,     ,            ( ,            ,   ). 

2.           .            ,          .      ,        ,                 .         ,                .             ,      ,     .                .  ,     ,         ,     ,            ,      . 

3.        .               .               ,  .        :      ,     ,          ,  ,   ,   ,    .      -          .              . 

4.   .       50 000%.             .        ,         -  , , .        ,          . 



             .      - ,  ,       ,            . ,  -         .    ,       . , ,      .     -          .     -     .                      . ,   2002 .    ,  ,          ,            . 

               : 

1.    7  2001 .  120     , 49     ,  ,       ,           ,     ,  ,                          .             ,          . 

2.   2  2004 .  153      . 68    ,        ( ) ,        ,    ( )    ,    

 ,     ,  ,        ,         .             ,     ( )         . 

3.           .    28  2002 .  185     . 26      .             ( )   , ,       ,                   (  )   . 

4.   21  2005 .  109    . 181   ,         .                 (     10 ).          ,     . 

               .           . 

                18  2003 .  19           : 

           ,    ,        , :   ()       (. 1 . 52 );        ()  ,      (. 3 . 52 );      (. 2 . 60 )  .         ,     ,            ,           . 

  ,   ,            ,          ,             (. 7 . 49 ).                 . 

      ,         10  2001 .  12            .  ,                     ,    . 31   ,       ,  ,  ,   ,   ,     ,       ,      ,       . 

               ,         9  2003 .  11             .  ,    : 

               ,         .         ,      ,            . 

                 ,       ,      ,       ,        ,           . 

      ,        ,      ,   ,        ,     ,    ,       . 

 2 . 1 . 91                   ,   .        ,  . 90  91  ,             ,    ,           ,         ,            . 

     ,   ,                   ,        . 

       ,        .  ,               7  2004 .  78. 

                  12  2006 .  55. 

                        22  2005 .  99.        ,        : 

:                             ? 

.                   ,   .             .   ( ,     ,     , ,     , ,          )     ,   . 

                 ,     . 

                      . 

   ,    ,      . 

                   . 



     2002 .        .     ,    .             ,          ,  ,   ,     ,   . 

            ,      ,  ,       ,    . 

  2006 .  -                  -.  ,     2006 .        20  -.    20 ,    2      15.                 .       ,    - , .      :   ,    ,     ,  -  .        ,      . 22                    . 20      70 . 

              . 

3-4  2006 .              : , ,     .               ,        .             . 

   ,  2005 .   346       (  - 106  ),     ,   2004 .    2005 .   51 ,   11 . 

    ,     2006 .       460      . 

  ,   -)"     : ,  , . 

          . 174, 1741, 210. 

     ,       a  : 1.    2004 .    / .  40 ,      ,  , 9 -   .           . 162  (),    . 0 ().      ,      . 

2.    .  6     ,   . 159   ()     ,   2003 .     .                ,       . 3.                             .             .      .  2002 .         -   .        ,         ,       . 

.. ,           ,

----------


## AristoS

*14    * 
12.11, 21:50  

  -     (),  -     .

     14  .       1  .      5  15   .       . ,         ,               .

          ,         .  ,   ,                  .

,     ,     ,              ,    ,      .

    30- ,           .   ,   (    )    ,      ,         . ,    ,           .

         ,     -   ,               ,  .

   ,         ,     ,    .       (  ,     ),           . 

     -              .    ,  21  2007         ,               .   (   )     ,          .  23:00      ,         ".    ,          .

     :  ( )   ,         .       ,  ,     -,     -  .   ,        22 ,          .

      .   ,  -    ,     . - ,        .    , , ,       .        ,           .         ,    .          ,        .        ,          .

   ,   ,        ,       ,   2005 .        .

   ,            . ,  ,       ,  .          ,               ,      .

   23 ,    ,     ,        .        ,      .

          ,     ,      .     ,       -.       .

                  - ,     ,    ,     .     .    ,  ,    ?.

  ,        ,   -   .          ,    ()       .

         :       ,      -      - ,  . ,            .       ,      .

   ,        ,       .           .        ,          ,           .

   ,          -    ,          .

6  2008   -           ,    ,       .    ,  ,      ,         .       ,     -    $1,5 .  ,   ,          Ի.

   ,       ,            .    ,            .               . 30      9  ,       750 .         .

                   .

23       15,5     ,             5,5  16 .   ,         ,      ,-      .    1,5  ,    .

    15      1  ,     13     700 . ,     12     500 . .       ,    :     5  ,    9 ,    7 ,    8 .          .  

               .  ,          (     ),      -    ,       .

----------


## Irusya

> ?!   .  .
>    -       ,  (  ).  .


  PR-  " " -  ,   -  :Big Grin: 
  -   " "  -   .  -

----------


## AristoS

,  - .

 -   ,          ().

   -    , , , ,      .

----------


## AristoS

*
 -  ,    -    * 


 "  " N 13, 2010 .

             5  2009 .,      .   ,         .   :    ,    .

          .          .       ,  .   :                   .

          .         .     ,    31.07.2008,     ,    ,   . ,     .      - .





 1  2009 .       312-                .                08.02.98  14-     .                      ,           .       ( )         .        .

        , ,  , .         ,          -   .

   , -     ,       .     ,    6  2010 . ( 353716-5).





        ,    ,     . ,      . 170.1  .     ,         . , ,     ,      ,   ,      , ,    ,           () ,           ,      ,  ,       ,     (),  ,     (),  .      ( 300 000 .)            100 000 .

        ,         (,         ,     ),                              300 000 .        ( ),                     500 000 .

 185           :          ,       ,     ,   ,        ,     300 000 .                          100 000 .





            .         185.5,         ()        ( ).                       ()       ( )      ,    ,      ( ),     ,     ,      ,    ,     ,       ,         ,       ()     ( )    .          300 000 .           .  ,             .

                ,   ,          .

. ,

----------


## 73

-  312-.
    312.

----------


## AristoS

*03.06.2010
       15*

    -      15  ,  ,  ,  ,                (,  ,   ),      (291 .2; 290 . 4 .; 292, 285 .1 .. 159 .4;  ). 

  ,  ,   2006 ,       .       (           15)     15 ,         . 

   ,        ,        15 .   ,        ,        ,          . 

  -  2005      .       ,   ,         ,         15        - 

            15.              . 28  2005     -  ,              . 

  2006 ,           15,          ,   , - ,     ,     , ,   .. 

      ,   ,         -    - ,        -    15. 
             .           -  -   .           ,     ,   - .     ,   24   .          . 





  25  2006         ,    ,         ,  -,    ,   -.         40   . 





 ,             ,              


. 
       . 

http://prokuratura.sp.ru/news.html?p...s/2010/06/03/6

----------


## AristoS

** 



    -            N 15      (), ,   ,       ,  " ",    ,  " "  .
       N 15   ,  ,  ,        .     , ,   ,        ,       . 

       ,          (), , ,   (  )      ( " ",  "",   ,  " ",  "-",       ).           , ,   ,   .        .  2005        "" ( " "),      ,     .        ""                 " ",      .        ,        N 15  ,        . ,   ,  $1 .     "". ,   2006 ,               ,           ().      -    ,         .    ,           8 :  ,       "",        " ".   ,        . ",   ,   . ,       ",   .   ,   ,      $42 . 

    ,   ,  ,       .   ,        ,                .    ()    "",   ,       ,    . " ,  ,       ",   ""  .










"-"  87 (4387)  19  2010  .

----------


## AristoS

** 


            . 
 ,           .

",  ,          ()  ,   ,                   .             ", -           " " .

  ,      .        ,        10 ,     . "  , ,   ,   ,  , "  " .            ,        ", -  .

"     .      ,    .    ,    ,       .        ,          : ,     .    ,           ", -  .

     , ,       ,          ,    ,   .  ,    ,      ,   .

"      ,        ,                 ,       -  10 .               ,   ,          ", -  .

        ,     ,  -      .  ,      ,   ,       ,          -     .

"         ,   ""   ,       ,      .  ,      ", -  .

,  ,               ( )       300         2 .        ,  ,           ,        100   500  ,       5     100-300  .

  ,    ,              . ,  ,    ,       ,     ""   100-300         2       100               6 .  ,       ,                80            5 ,       4 .

  .Ru       ,           ,       .      ,        , ,  ,             ,         .          ,    ,    .

               ,   .Ru    ,           . ",      ,          ", -  .   ,        ,   -      ,     ,    ,     .

     ,      , , ,     .           1%. "   ,  ,        , ,  .                    ", -    .

       ,       ,   ,  .Ru,         ,              .  ,  ,                  ,    .

, ,        ,               ,       .  , ,         ,          ,  ,        ,  . ,  ,  ,  ,    , ,    ,                ,  ,     .

" , , -  .  ,              ,          ", -  .

,              .Ru          .        ,       ,    .   ,             .     ,                 ,    - . ,  , ,    ,            ,    , ,   .

     I  2010      200      .  2009      500,        .   ,       ,            4  .




.Ru




10.06.2010

----------


## AristoS

** 


  ,        (),       14          ,         .  
    ,        ,     .  ,   ,              " ".   ,       ,       .    ,   ,   . 

  ""       ,                    " "   "". "     ,           ,  .      .   ".   ,       ,             . "          ,   .     ,  -             .      ,     . , ,     ".   ,       . 

   ,  ,       . "    11  20 ,  .       ,     .         ,  ,     ,   .       ,   ".    ,     3      (" ").  ,   ,       "     ",           .     ,         " ".    ,    , "    ".   ,           .  ,             -. ,    12             ().          " "   "",     .    14  ,     5  15   . ,               . "           5 ",   . 

   ,                   . ,  ,     ,  "",  "        ,         - .   ,     ,   . ,    ,          ,  ,   ". 

,                 ,              "". "         ,    .  ,       ;           ",       . 

 ,     ,       ,        . "              ,     ()",       ,   ,    -       N 15      ().   ,     N 15   ,  ,  ,               (), ,       ,  (   )    .       -        . 







    99 (4399)  04  2010   .




04.06.2010

----------


## AristoS

** 


  -         N 15      (), ,    ,      .  
             ,  ,           .   ,   ,      ,  ,    .

-  ,  ,  ,              ,     ,   ,  ,     .   ,          (),           ,     ,  "-",    ,  " ",  "" (          ). 

    ,    .  2005       , ,   ,       .       "" ( " "),     ,     "".             "".   ,  ,    " ", ,   ,   . 

 ,        ,           .       $1 . 

 2006           :    ,            ()     (  ,      ).        :  ,   ,         .   ,  ,      ,     ,    $42 . 

      ,      ,      ,        .              ,        .         . 

        .          3,5  6,5    ,    8,5         6   .      ,     6,5    ,       .         , ,    .






 "-"  105 (4405)  16  2010 .




16.06.2010

----------


## AristoS

** 

 "  " N 27, 2010 .
   ,    .       ,      .
      01.07.2010  147-            151 -   ,      .    ,           .             ,           -     .

 , ?
    .     . ,     .              2012 .,      17.11.2008  1663-.  ,  ,          ().
          ,      ,  ()  . ,   ,   .  ,   ,   .
          ,   .            ..  .  ,           ( ),    ,    ,      .


       .   22           170.1  185.5,   185.2  . 3.  30    ,             . 285.3.
  170.1           ,        .
  1   ,    ,     ,   ,       , ,   ,    100 000  300 000 .          100 000 .                 .
 . 2 . 170.1        ,                      300 000 .                .
  3   ,   ,  . 2 . 170.1          ,            500 000 .                .
     ,  . 1  2 . 170.1  ,  , ,     ,  . 3       .
    .
  185.5           ()       ( )  .                    .
 . 3 . 185.2             ,       ,          ,      .
  285.3           ,  ,   ,       ,          ,      .                           .
    . 151            .


        .           ,    ,              (,        ,         ,     ).          .      .  .  ,        , -    .         ,      .
        ,  ,        .     : Quis custodiet ipsos custodes? (     ?)

----------


## AristoS

*  , * 

  ,        ()   ,        .

dp.ru15.06.2010 21:29

-          15  ,  ,  ,        ,  -  .

          (,  ,   ),      (291 .2; 290 . 4 .""; 292, 285 .1 .. 159 .4;  ).

  ,  ,   2006 ,       .       (           15)     15 ,         "".

       ,        15 .        ,        ,   $1 .     .

  -  2005      .       ,   ,         ,         15    " "   "-".

           15.         $ 1.   . 28  2005     "-"  .  " "          .

  2006 ,           15,          ,   , - ,     ,     , ,   ..

 --     -    - ,        -    15.

          $2 .           .

  "   "     "",  ""   "",  " - . "   " ",  " 24"   "".

  2006         ,    ,        "";  "-";  " ",  " -".         $40 .

 ,           , ,            "  ".

       8  6          ,       6   6  6    ,       .         .

      ()    14   .

----------


## AristoS

*      ?*

:  , 2010-05-14 15:59:46

  90-     .       ,    ,        .      2004     . ,    ,      ,   .       ?


 ,   ,  ,    ,    . ,            .    ,    2000-          -.   , ,  ,     ,      . ,           ().

  ,         .   ,       16/26    ,      . -      .

    ,      2004 ,   ,       . 

   ,  ,     (),    ,      ,       . 

         .       ,       .    2008               ,    .       .

      ,                  -      .

,            .       -     ,           . ,           . 

 ,     . ,  ,    .

  ,   ,       ,     .              c. ,      -,     .

, ,  ,     ,     14 , .

,           . ,   ,    2005  2006    13      5  .         ,     ,  -  ..

,               .  ,            .      ,        .

 ,    :        ,   ,         

,     ,          .   ,    .

 ,    ,              . ,   ,   ,   ,    $2 .

----------


## AristoS

.......



   ,        .  ,    ,          -         ,      .

      ,      . ,         軅

----------


## YUM

,   ""  ?
   .  ,     9  -154 (   )  :Frown: 
    ""  .

----------


## AristoS

**  








  , 5,  2007 .


             .    ,       ,   ,          .    ,        .           ,    .


     ,     - ,   ,     , ,   -        .      ,       ,    (,         ,    ,   ,      .).      ,       ,    ().
 1.  ,    

 ,  ,   1 
 2 
 3 
 4 
 5 
,    6 
  7 
  8 



 ,   -    Ի 
           .         ,     ,       (          -  ).
 ,    Tax Consulting UK,  ,    Tax Consulting UK 
          ,       .            .          ,      ,      ,   .

     ,         ,    . ,               ,    ,   ,   ,     .       :          ( ,     ),        ,      .


  ,   ,       .          ,          ,     .         .
    .            ,         .       ,        .    ,      . ,         , -      .

----------


## AristoS

.                 .        ,      . ,    ,    ,          .             .             ,        
     .      ,        -      . ,  ,        ,   .   ,   ,      (, , ),   ,     .                .     ,           (,  ).
  .           (,   .)          . ,     , ,      ,    .   ,      ,    ,  - ,    ,     ,           ,     .        ,  -, ,  ,  .                 .          .
  .            . ,    .

 ,   -    Ի ()
                  . ,      ,     ,    ,            , , ,    .   ,     ,          ( ,   .).
   .            -        . ,                .          ,          -.   :   ,        .        ,     -,  ,            .
   .      ,   ,       ,   .  ,     . ,     ,    . ,      ,         -,           .             -    ,         ,   ,    ,  .
 .   -        . ,      ,    ,    -    .       ,         ,  5 .             ,   .
          (20-30 ),     ,   .             ,   ,     ,       .
   ,    ,      ,  ,     .             .       ,       .   , ,  ,  ,           (, , )      /.         , ,       -,             .

 ,   -    Ի ()
       ,    :
1.         ,   .     . ,            ,    .        ,           .
2.  .            ,     .       , ,  ,     .
     -  ,  ,               .        ,             ,     .
    , ,       ,                .
3.    .   ,              ,       : -,      , -,     ,       .
4.      .                        .

,        ,   ,   .        .      ,   ,       .   .

----------


## AristoS

,    ,        .     ,  .             .
  ,     ,  ,  ,           .         ,         ,      ,      ..       ,      .
       ,            ,       .    ,          ,  .
 ,         ,    .   , -,     (,     ). -,      ,      :     ,     ,  ,  . ,            ,        .     (, 25%),       .                .

 ,       ()
  ,          .                    ,     (.2 . 21   08.02.98 14-  λ). ,              .
         .                 ,            .
        ,         ().       200 .   .  ,        ,       ( ,      1%   ).
 ,    ,     ,       (.45   26.12.95 208-   ; .8, 29   22.04.96 39-   ;       ,      02.10.97 27).                 (.29   22.04.96 39-).                  (.6 .21   08.02.98 14-).        (   )                     .      ,   . ,      ,         .             ,  ,   , .

       ,           .       ,   100 . .  ,  ,      .

      ,    ( )  ,    ,    ,  .               . ,       ,      ,         .

 ,    Tax Consulting UK,  ,    Tax Consulting UK
           ,  $100 ., ,        $20-30 ,           .
       .   ,     ,            ,    (             )   ,  .
 ,      ,        ,             .
       .   ,  ,    ,            .


               . , ,      ,      ,       .      ,    ,   , ,      .
          .        ,     .         .

----------


## AristoS

,       ,        , ,       ,         ,        .    . ,     ,  ,           .     ,    . ,          .     ,        ,    ,     .
 ,      .            ,      .        ,   .


      .      ,     . ,      ,      ,  ,   .     ,    .      .

 ,    Tax Consulting UK,  ,    Tax Consulting UK 
          .  ,        .
  ,     ,      ().          , -,         ,  -    . ,      ,          ,       .       ,       .
    ,       .  ,    ,          .

----------


## AristoS

,      - 






** 



(       ( ))

----------


## AristoS

** 

 ,     ,    37- 

        ,         .    , ,   .           ,    .     ,       .               () .      (!)  :         ,    ,      .   ,       ,  .      ,      ,          ,    ,      ,    .       ,     .


           - ,       .                ,     .     ,               .    , ,    .      .      .         (   !),    .     ,        . , ,                      .    ,  ,     .


          45 ,     ,    ,       .   ,  ?     ?      !    ,  ,   .  ,       ,              ,    .


    ,   10     ,     , ,          .           (  ,     ,       ),   .      ,            ,     ,      ,           .


       ,     .    ,     .            !      ,    , .        ,     .     ,   .      .

----------


## AristoS

!
         ,           .         .         .


       ,  - ,       ,     .            .       ,   ,   ,  ,       .


        .


      ,      ,    10 ,    .    ,       .      .    ,   .       ,    ,     .


            ,             .            .    .


         .  ,                  .               ,     .                 .            .                  (    ).     ,      . ,    ,     ?


         .
      ,       (  ,   .  .),           .  :    , . .    ?   :  ,      ,      .


         ,          ,  ,      ,           ,     ,  ,       ,             .    ,        . ,    ,    ,  ,      , .   ,      ,        10 ,      ,         ,  ,  .       ,     ,                  .

----------


## AristoS

.    64  (      ,       ). ,    ,            .


            ,    ,             .     :      ,  ,      .          .            ,      .


          ,  ,    ,     .      .    ,  ,     ,          .


    ,   ,     .  :     .    ,   .


           ,         ,      -   ,  ,        .        ,   ,  



      ,     (        )    .


    , ,    ,     .


             ,        ,     (  )   .


     ,   ,         ,  ,   ,       ,  ,     ,     ,      .      ,          ,                ,       .


   ,           .            .        .     2008     ,         - .      (       ,        ).


        ,         ,    .    ,  ,         .      . ,  ,    ,       .          ,      


     ,      ,        ,   .     ,     .       .      .   ,        !     ,    :     .



       ,         .          .


              ,     ,    .                :  ,     !   :  ,      .        .       ,      .


                 ,       .       . ,    ,      ,    .


          ,       ,    .    ,       .  ,           .      !    .


  ( ,   :             , :      !.  .).


         (    .  .)    ,   .      ,     ,  : ,   ,   ,      .       .         .      .


        ,  ,            ,     .


        ,    .    - ,    (.  .):   ,  .       .      .     ,           .      ,  ,    .   ,  ,    .     100  .


  ,         ,                .   -      .


      ,   ,          ,     -             (     ).


           .  ,          .   ,   .        ,       ,      !   ,      ,    ,    ,     :    .      ,    .     


     ,           .      ,       ,         ,       .     .


          ,    ,   .   .


     !
     ,     ,           ?!   .      .         .    .


   , ,     ,     .    37-   ,        ,        .   ,   ,                ,    ,             .

----------


## AristoS

,       2009 .     :
     :    -  ,     .     .     :    .     (-.  .) .  ? ,    !   , , !     ,    .      .     ,   .        .     .     (.  .).    ?     .        :      !    !



     , ,    . ,    ,          ,   .            ,  ,     ,    ...


         ,    .


           ,           ,   23  .         ,       .  ,           ,              ()      .      ,   ,    ,     .         ,  .         .           15           .         ,   ,   .  -   . ,   ,     ,     .    50 ,   .        .      . ,         


          : ,     ,  ,    ,  ,     .     ,     .


 ,
NovayaGazeta.SPb.Ru,
 82 8-10 





   -       :
           ,  .      .


          ,     ( ).      .


          ,  , , , .     ,   . 


http://www.plin.ru/sr/?vm=info&com=view&key=1761

----------


## AristoS

* .  * 




           .               23. ,   ,    300  .   ,          ,           . 


            23 :      9-      ,       .         .


          ,   21  ,          1991  (   " "  ),     38- .  ,           22 ,   .


   .   ,     , -      .


         ,  ,     .       -     ,           15- .        .


                ,     -      .  ,     ,     :          . -, ,                    ,     - . -, ,   ,  ,      ,        .  ,         -  .            .


          .  9              , 28,    . ,   ,          .     .     ,     .  ,           .


,   , ,          .      ,      1995         ,         .  ,      ,         2009 :             .   ,                               .         ,           ,        .   ,  ,     ,      .         .   , ,              .


               -        ,         ,       .      ,     .            ,    .


    ,  ,       .    ,       . ,     ,     ,       .


,   ,  ,               .


    Pen&Paper     : ,          ,   ,    - ,      -.   .       , 23,  ,  -    ,      2004-2007   ,  ,   .     ,   ,   .     ,     .


 ,
 ,
.,
09.12.2010 15:38

----------


## AristoS

*  -     "  "*

15    -    - -       ()     ,       ,  , 16 ,  "".    ,         "  " (),      500  .             - .


  ,       ( ,       ,    . .).  ,       ,      .     ,      286  ("  ")         ,  , ,     .   ,      -   ,   -    .


   "",   -   . " -  ,    ,    .      . ,    -,    -   .    ,  - " "!" -  .         -.


                , ,   ,      ,    .   ,    2005        -      (       ) -           .    ,      .             .   ,        :     ,  ,  ,   .        ,   ,   ,   ,           . ,  ,           N15   -.


                    . ,    , - ,             .       ,    ,        ,         ,      . ,    ,              .


regnum.ru,
12:30 16.12.2010

----------


## AristoS

** 


       ,    


 ,     ,    (.  82  2010 ).   30-,      ,      .      ,                ?


            ,     ,    ,   ,  ,        ,   ,    .        :  ,  ,         .    ,    .



 ,    ,






      1946 ,       .


         ,    ,    .


                   2000 .   2004       ,             -     .


            ,     ,   ,    ,    .


     ,      ,                     .  ,    ,     2005   ,       .    ,   .  , 


    2009-     ,       ,              .


          ,      ,       ,      (   2008                , 86,      ).


   ,         ,       ,        .       .


         , ,   ,    ,      .         ,     ,                .             ,    ,        .


     ,            : ,   ,       ,  ,   ( ,   ),     .                ,       ,      .


    -     ,   ,     ,     .   ,            (  , ,    ).


         ,     .         37    ,   , ,    - ,   .          ,     !





         .          .       ,   ,        .    ,      ( -      ?)          (,       ,     ?)   .           ,     .


      ,   ,    ,    .       .


     ,    ,     (),   ,     .


         6  2004 .  54,  ,     ,   : . .         .              ,      .   ,          ,      ,         .      ,             .


    ,     ( -   ),        ,       :      ,   ,      ,    .         :     ,   .  -  


 ,
NovayaGazeta.SPb.Ru,
 86 22 - 24

----------


## AristoS

-77/1    3  2010 :     77/1,  . .,        ,       ,                   .      . .    ,     ,        ,    . .           . .,    .


          ,    :      ,   ,   .   :  ,        .        ,    ,   ,   ,       .





   ,    :
         .    ,  .      ,  , ,  ,      .


      ,    ,  ,    -             .    .      .


       ,     ,         ,   ,     .


      , , ,       .   ,   .           ,          .                ,  - ,    ,   .                .    .             .  ,    !


       , ,   ,  ,         .         .   :   ?! !


        .  ,   ,    .  , ,     ,    -    .      ?


       .  ? !       .            .        .  ,    ,     .    ,        ,  , -,   .          .


   ,    :
      ,        ,    .  ,  , , ,       .      ,     ,     -  .   ,         ,      ,             .       , ,    ,   .


   ,   :
           .   , ,    ,   ,    ,  .  ,        ,           ,       .


   ,       -  ,             !


       -,        ,       - ,    .


         , ,    .             ,   ,    .            ,      . 



http://www.plin.ru/sr/?vm=info&com=v...&ofs=20&ofs=20

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

>

----------


## Zaxvatu

___123___  (  -) -   ___123___

----------

